# knitting tea party 4 july '14



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 4 July 14

Think I am going to be a bit late today  a combination of lingering over coffee with Heidi and then going to town with her. I dont get to go with her very often so it was a treat today.

Its really cool today  77° but the air is really cool  I am sitting here with a flannel shirt on. Shorts and a flannel shirt  somehow that doesnt sound right. Lol

Defiance had their fireworks last night  the children went  it is just too much walking for me  especially the walking up hill part. I understand Bentley thought the fireworks were great  didnt even mind the noise.

I thought I would start out with a few Fourth of July grill recipes  not sure if Gary will grill hamburgers tonight on the grill or if we will have a bonfire and charred hot dogs. Either one will do for me  I love charred hot dogs with mustard or ketchup.

Cumin and Coriander Grilled Lamb Ribs 
Contributed by Tom Mylan

SERVINGS: 4 to 6

Lamb ribs are the most inexpensive and unsung part of the lamb, says Tom Mylan, who says they're very similar to pork spare ribs. Here he combines the sweet and tangy flavors of American barbecue with Middle Eastern seasonings for richly flavored, succulent ribs.

Ingredients:

1/4 cup kosher salt 
2 tablespoons light brown sugar 
1 tablespoons ground cumin 
1 tablespoons ground coriander 
1 teaspoon freshly ground pepper 
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
Two 2 1/2- to 3-pound racks of lamb ribs 
1 cup apple cider vinegar 
2 tablespoons pomegranate molasses

Directions:

In a bowl, mix the salt with the sugar, cumin, coriander, pepper and cinnamon.

Transfer 2 tablespoons of the rub to a medium bowl.

In a large, shallow baking dish, sprinkle the remaining rub over the lamb ribs, massaging it into the meat. Let stand at room temperature for 1 hour.

Light a gas grill. Whisk the apple cider vinegar and pomegranate molasses into the reserved 2 tablespoons of rub.

Transfer the lamb ribs meaty side down to the grill and cook over moderately low heat, turning once, until lightly charred all over, 7 to 10 minutes.

Reduce the heat to low and grill, turning and basting with the sauce every 10 minutes, until the meat is very tender and nicely charred, 1 hour and 30 minutes.

Transfer the ribs to a carving board, tent with foil and let rest for 10 minutes. Cut the ribs between the bones and serve.

Suggested Pairing

A robust Rhône red famously pairs well with lamb; its spice is terrific with the gaminess of the meat

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/cumin-and-coriander-grilled-lamb-ribs?xid=DAILY062814ViewRecipe

White Barbecue Chicken

5 servings

What You Need

½ cup KRAFT Mayo with Olive Oil Reduced Fat Mayonnaise
¼ cup cider vinegar
1 Tbsp. lemon juice
1 tsp. smoked paprika
¾ tsp. ground black pepper
½ tsp. garlic powder
1broiler-fryer chicken (3-1/2 lb.), cut up

Make It

MIX all ingredients except chicken. Reserve 1/3 cup mayo mixture; refrigerate until ready to use. Pour remaining mayo mixture over chicken in shallow dish; turn to coat both sides of each piece. Refrigerate 2 hours.

HEAT charcoal grill to medium heat. Arrange coals for indirect heat, placing coals evenly on both sides of charcoal grate. Remove chicken from marinade; discard marinade. Place chicken over hot coals; grill 8 to 10 min. or until seared, turning after 5 min.

MOVE chicken to center of grate to cook over indirect heat; cover. Grill 18 to 20 min. or until done (165ºF), brushing occasionally with reserved mayo mixture.

Kraft Kitchens Tips: Make Ahead: Chicken can be marinated up to 24 hours before grilling. This longer marinating time will help boost the flavor of the grilled chicken.

Note: If using a larger chicken, increase the grilling time as needed until chicken is done.

Use Your Gas Grill: Use a greased gas grill to cook the chicken over indirect heat.

http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/white-barbecue-chicken-135740.aspx?cm_mmc=eml-_-mtd-_-20140703-_-6009

Salt and Pepper Sirloin Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Red Meat

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 294, Saturated Fat: 6g, Sodium: 313mg, Dietary Fiber: 1g, Total Fat: 16g, Carbs: 3g, Cholesterol: 53mg, Protein: 23g

Ingredients

1 pounds tomatillo(s), fresh, husked and rinsed 
1 small onion(s), red, cut into 1/2-inch-thick slices 
2 medium pepper(s), jalapeno 
1 tablespoon lime juice 
1 tablespoon vinegar, rice, or cider vinegar 
2 teaspoon sugar, brown 
1/8 teaspoon salt, or to taste 
1 pounds beef, boneless top sirloin steak, trimmed of fat 
1 teaspoon oil, olive, extra-virgin 
1/2 teaspoon salt, Kosher, coarse, or to taste 
pepper, black ground, freshly ground, to taste

Preparation

To Prepare Salsa:

Preheat grill.

Grill tomatillos, onion slices and jalapenos, turning occasionally, until soft and a bit charred, 10 to 15 minutes. Remove vegetables as they are ready. Let cool for about 10 minutes.

Peel, seed and stem the jalapenos. Place the tomatillos, onions, jalapenos, lime juice, vinegar, brown sugar and salt in a food processor. Pulse until the mixture is well blended but still has a chunky texture. Serve warm or chilled.

To Prepare Steak:

Preheat grill to high.

Rub steak with oil; season both sides with salt and pepper. Lightly oil the grill rack (hold a piece of oil-soaked paper towel with tongs and rub it over the grate). Grill the steak until cooked to desired doneness, 4 to 6 minutes per side for medium-rare.

Transfer it to a cutting board and let it rest for 5 minutes. Slice the steak thinly across the grain and serve with Grilled Tomatillo Salsa.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/salt--pepper-sirloin.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_everydayhealthwomenshealth_20140701

Jersey Style Hot Dogs Recipe

MAKES:12 servings

Ingredients

6 medium Yukon gold potatoes  about 3 pounds, halved and thinly sliced
3 large sweet red peppers, thinly sliced
3 large onions, peeled, halved and thinly sliced
1/3 cup olive oil
6 cloves, minced
3 teaspoons salt
1-1/2 teaspoons pepper
12 bun length beef hot dogs
12 bun length hot dog buns, split

Directions:

In a large bowl, combine potatoes, red peppers and onions.

In a small bowl mix oil, garlic, salt and pepper  add to potato mixture and toss to coat

Transfer to two 13x9 disposable foil pans  cover with foil.

Place pans on grill rack over medium heat  cook covered 30/35 minutes or until potatoes are tender  remove from heat.

Grill hot dogs, covered, over medium heat 7/9 minutes or until heated through, turning occasionally.

Place buns on grill cut side down  grill until lightly toasted.

Place hot dogs and potato mixture in buns.

Serve with remaining potato mixture

Originally published as Jersey-Style Hot Dogs in Taste of Home April/May 2013

1 serving equals 453 calories, 24 g fat (8 g saturated fat), 35 mg cholesterol, 1,261 mg sodium, 48 g carbohydrate, 4 g fiber, 13 g protein.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/jersey-style-hot-dogs#ixzz36LXJw25A

This recipe calls for the legs to be done in the oven  I dont see why they couldnt be done on the grill instead.

Recipe Caveman Pops (aka Roasted Turkey Legs)

Ingredients

10 whole Turkey Legs

BRINE:

4 quarts Water 
1 cup Kosher Salt 
1 cup Sugar 
1 cup Brown Sugar 
2 Tablespoons Seasoning Blend (I Used Montreal) 
1 whole Bay Leaf

Dry Rub

2 Tablespoons Chili Powder (less If You Don't Like Things Too Spicy!) 
2 teaspoons Seasoning Blend (I Used Montreal) 
2 teaspoons Paprika 
2 teaspoons Onion Salt

Preparation Instructions

In a pot, combine water with the salt, sugar, brown sugar, 2 tablespoons seasoning blend, and bay leaf. Bring to a boil then remove from heat.

Allow to cool, then pour into a large container or bowl filled with ice.

When mixture is cold, submerge turkey in the brine. Cover the container and brine in the refrigerator for 4 to 6 hours, more if you have time.

Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Mix the dry rub ingredients. Remove the turkey legs from the brine and rinse them under cold water. Pat them dry. Rub the dry rub all over the turkey legs, getting under the skin when you can.

Roast on a baking sheet in the oven for 20 minutes, and then reduce the heat to 300 and roast for another 15 minutes.

Remove them from oven and wrap the bottom of the legs with aluminum foil for serving.

Now if you are lucky enough to be going to a bbq I thought some side dish recipes might be nice  actually they sound good enough to make at home  or maybe I am just hungry  a bowl of rice crispies doesnt stick to the ribs very long  and it has been a while since I ate them.

Sweet Potato and Cabbage Slaw Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Nuts
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 82, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 212mg, Dietary Fiber: 1g, Total Fat: 6g, Carbs: 7g, Cholesterol: 0mg, Protein: 1g 
Carb Choices: 0.5

Ingredients

2 tablespoon canola oil 
1 tablespoon lime juice 
1 1/2 teaspoon oil, toasted sesame 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
3 cup(s) potato(es), sweet, peeled, coarsely grated 
3 cup(s) cabbage, napa (Chinese), or Savoy cabbage, thinly shredded 
4 whole scallion(s) (green onions), trimmed and thinly sliced 
1 teaspoon pepper(s), serrano chile, or jalapeno (with seeds), finely minced

Preparation

Whisk canola oil, lime juice, sesame oil and salt in a large bowl. Add sweet potato, cabbage, scallions and serrano (or jalapeno), if using; toss to combine. Serve immediately.
http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/sweet-potato--cabbage-slaw.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_everydayhealthchildrenshealth_20140701

I included this recipe for obvious reasons  but I want you to be sure and read the comment after the recipe and do what you think is best.

No Mayo Vegan Potato Salad

This easy eggless and mayonnaise-free vegetarian and vegan potato salad recipe is great for a picnic, since you don't have to worry about refrigeration. It's also got a healthy dash of green veggies, including green peas and kale, so you'll be getting some vitamins and fiber too. This potato salad recipe is naturally gluten-free.

Ingredients:

3 large baking potatoes or 7-8 small potatoes, lightly boiled and sliced into 2-inch chunks
1/2 red onion, diced
2 ribs celery, diced
2 cups frozen green peas, dethawed
4 green onions, diced
2 leaves kale, shredded (optional)
3 tablespoons olive oil
3/4 teaspoon sea salt, or to taste
3/4 teaspoon fresh ground black pepper, or to taste

Preparation:

Be careful not to over-boil the potatoes. They shouldn't be too soft so that they fall apart. Allow to cool before chopping into pieces.

Gently toss all ingredients together in a large bowl. Add more salt and pepper, to taste. Its that easy - enjoy!

Recipe requires a lot of fixes in order to be good, Guest Sarah

The main issue with this salad is how much oil it calls for, which is often a problem with salads. Let's turn this healthy item into a greasy mess by putting mass amounts of oil on it! I doubled the amount of potato and I used only 2 tbsp of oil. So for this size of recipe, one would only need 1 tbsp of oil, not 3. Next, I only used 1 cup of peas (again, for the doubled recipe) and 1 rib of celery. More and I feel like this would have become peas/celery salad, with potatoes, instead of the other way around. I didn't have any red or green onions so I took a small piece of yellow onion and diced it up tiny. This recipe also needs some garlic so I put a few cloves in, again diced up very small. Use more pepper than is called for, unless you're not a pepper fan. I also put in some paprika and some home-grown dried herbs. I put in more than two leaves of kale and I didn't shred them, I chopped them into small bits so that they would be distributed throughout the bowl and so they would be easily chewable (sometimes kale takes a bit more work!). Once I had made all of those changes, the salad was good. If you made the salad as-is you'd get something super oily and really boring. Good luck!

http://vegetarian.about.com/od/sidevegetabledishes/r/vegpotatosalad.htm?nl=1

Bake-Off® Contest 46, 2013 
Glori Spriggs 
Henderson, Nevada

Loaded Potato Pinwheels
servings 28

Ingredients:

1 bag (11.8 oz) Green Giant Steamers frozen backyard grilled potatoes 
1 1/4 cups finely shredded sharp Cheddar cheese (5 oz) 
1/2 cup cooked real bacon bits (from a jar or package) 
3 tablespoons milk 
1 can Pillsbury Crescent Recipe Creations® refrigerated seamless dough sheet or 1 can (8-oz) Pillsbury refrigerated crescent dinner rolls 
1/3 cup sour cream 
2 tablespoons finely chopped green onion tops (3 medium)

Steps:

Heat oven 350°F.

Spray 2 large cookie sheets with Crisco® Original No-Stick Cooking Spray.

Microwave frozen potatoes 3 to 4 minutes to thaw. In medium bowl, with fork, mash potatoes leaving some small pieces. Stir in cheese, 1/3 cup of the bacon bits and the milk until well blended.

If using crescent dough sheet, unroll dough on cutting board; press into 14x8-inch rectangle. If using crescent rolls, unroll dough on cutting board, press into 14x8-inch rectangle, firmly pressing perforations to seal. Cut into 2 rectangles, 14x4-inches each. Spread half of the potato mixture on one rectangle to within 1/4-inch of long edges. Starting at one long side, tightly roll up dough; pinch seams to seal. Using serrated knife, cut roll into 14 slices. Place slices, cut side up, on cookie sheets. Repeat with remaining dough and filling.

Bake 17 to 21 minutes or until golden brown. Immediately, remove from cookie sheets to serving plate.

Top each pinwheel with sour cream, remaining bacon bits and the green onions. Serve warm.

NUTRITION INFORMATION PER SERVING - Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 70 - Calories from Fat 40 - ,Total Fat 4 1/2g - Saturated Fat 2g - Trans Fat 0g  Cholesterol 10mg  Sodium 200mg - Total Carbohydrate 6g - Dietary Fiber 0g - Sugars 0g  Protein 3g

Exchanges: 0 Starch; 0 Fruit; 1/2 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 1/2 High-Fat Meat; 0 Fat;

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/loaded-potato-pinwheels/08754751-ac0e-4d46-9d76-64f5a2e2b1d2?nicam2=Email%26nichn2%3DCore%26niseg2%3DPBD%26nicreatID2%3DPBD_07_03_2014

Veggie Stuffed Mushrooms

This colorful starter works with almost any veggie you have on hand, and proves that we eat with our eyes! Sprinkle our Veggie-Stuffed Mushrooms with a bit of grated Parmesan cheese just before serving and watch how fast the gang digs in!

Serves: 6

What You'll Need:

12 large mushrooms (about 3/4 pound) 
1 tablespoon olive oil 
1 small zucchini, shredded 
1/2 small onion, finely chopped 
1/2 red bell pepper, finely chopped 
1/4 cup plain bread crumbs* 
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder* 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon black pepper

What To Do:

Preheat the oven to 350°F.

Remove the mushroom stems from the caps; finely chop the stems.

In a large skillet , heat the oil over medium heat. Add the mushroom stems, zucchini, onion, and bell pepper. Sauté the vegetables until tender, about 5 minutes. Add the bread crumbs, garlic powder, salt, and black pepper.

Stuff each mushroom cap with the vegetable mixture and place on a large ungreased rimmed baking sheet.

Bake for 20 to 25 minutes, or until the mushrooms are tender and heated through. Serve immediately.

Notes: *To make this a gluten-free recipe, use a gluten-free bread crumb product and seasonings with no added starch from a gluten-containing source.

Per Recipe: 6 - Serving Size: 2 mushrooms - Calories 56 - Calories from Fat 25 - Total Fat 2.7g - Saturated Fat 0.4g - Trans Fat 0.0g - Protein 2.4g - Sodium 134mg - Total Carbohydrates 6.5g - Dietary Fiber 1.1g - Sugars 2.2g

www.everydaydiabeticrecipes.com/Appetizers/Veggie-Stuffed-Mushrooms-6644/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=everydaydiabeticrecipes20140702#vlsGEKUqWJdfGWwm.99

This recipe may not be exactly what you would carry to someone elses bbq but might serve at your own.

Shrimp Louie with Avocado and Sriracha

By: Greg Henry

Shrimp Louie with Avocado and Sriracha is a Southern Californian variation on a Northern California classic. San Franciscans recognize only a few particular ingredients when it comes to Crab Louie: crab meat, tomato, asparagus, and hard boiled eggs. It should be served on a bed of iceberg lettuce with a Louie dressing of mayonnaise and chili sauce on the side (always on the side). Other ingredients such as pickles, olives and green onions have made it onto the plate in some recipes I've seen. But I've also seen quite a few Golden-Gaters raise their eyebrows at these accoutrements, so it's hard to know what they'll think of my simple salad.

Ingredients

½ English cucumber (ends trimmed, halved lengthwise, seeds scooped out)
2 teaspoon kosher salt 
½ cup rice wine vinegar 
¼ cup water 
2 tablespoon sugar 
¼ cup Mayonnaise 
2 tablespoon Sriracha sauce 
1 teaspoon sesame oil 
½ lime (juice only)
1 tablespoon minced mint leaves 
12 ounce cooked or canned bay shrimp 
3 ripe avocados (halved and pitted just before serving)
6 grapefruit segments 
whole mint leaves (as needed for garnish)

Directions:

Cut the cucumber into ¼-inch dice. Place the dice into a wire-mesh sieve. Sprinkle the cucumber with with 2 teaspoons salt. Set aside for 30 minute, shaking the sieve occasionally, to drain the water our of the cucumber.

In the meantime, combine vinegar, water and sugar in a small non-reactive saucepan. Bring the mixture to a boil. When the sugar is dissolved remove the pan from the heat and set aside to cool completely.

Once cool place the salted, drained cucumbers into the cooled vinegar mixture. Set aside while you prepare the Sriracha sauce and shrimp salad.

In a medium bowl combine mayonnaise, Sriracha, sesame oil, lime juice, and mint. Use a fork to blend the mixture very well. Drain the cucumbers and add them to the mayo mixture, followed by the shrimp. Gently fold to combine. The shrimp salad may be made and refrigerated up to 4 hours ahead.

Serve the shrimp salad inside avocado halves. Garnish with grapefruit segments and whole mint leaves.

http://www.sippitysup.com/recipe/shrimp-louie-avocado-sriracha/

And of course no bbq would be complete without a couple of desserts to choose from.

Lemon Pie Bars

Recipe by kukadog

"This is a really easy recipe that my mom made before the lemon bar 'rage' was on! Thick-skinned lemons work the best. I suggest using real butter and eggs, I've tried using eggbeaters--nowhere near as good!" 
makes 32 bars

2 1/4 cups all-purpose flour 
1/2 cup confectioners' sugar 
1 cup butter, softened 
4 eggs 
1 1/2 cups white sugar 
1/2 cup lemon juice 
1 tablespoon lemon zest

Directions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C).

Mix 2 cups of flour and confectioner's sugar together. Cut in the butter or margarine. Mix well until the dough resembles pie dough consistency. Press the dough into a 9x13 inch baking pan.

Bake 15 to 20 minutes or until golden brown.

Beat together eggs, sugar, 4 tablespoons flour, lemon juice and lemon rind for at least 1 minute. Pour the mixture over the baked crust.

Bake the bars another 20 minutes, or until the lemon topping has set. Sprinkle with confectioner's sugar when cooled.

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Lemon-Pie-Bars/Detail.aspx?prop24=RD_RelatedRecipes

Lemon Icebox Pie

Recipe by Heather Simpson

"A family favorite when a no-bake, fast pie is needed. Very pretty when garnished with whipped cream and mint leaves."

Ingredients

makes 1 - 9 inch pie

1 (9 inch) prepared graham cracker crust 
2 (8 ounce) packages cream cheese, softened 
1 (14 ounce) can sweetened condensed milk 
2 lemons, juiced 
1 teaspoon lemon zest

Directions

In a medium mixing bowl, beat cream cheese until fluffy. Add condensed milk, lemon juice, and lemon rind. Mix until smooth. Pour mixture into crust. Refrigerate at least 2 hours before serving. Garnish with whipped cream and mint leaves if desired.

Calories - 506 kcal  Carbohydrates 50.6 g  Cholesterol 78 mg  Fat 31.3 g  Fiber 1.7 g  Protein 9.7 g

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Lemon-Icebox-Pie-III/Detail.aspx?ms=1&prop25=145394365&prop26=Baking&prop27=2014-07-01&prop28=Reviews&prop29=Review_1&me=1&eaid=8519082

Hummingbird Cake

One bite of this Southern favorite and you'll be thinking of Grandma (even if you're not from the South!). That's 'cause our Hummingbird Cake is so moist and flavorful, it reminds us of Grandma's best cakes. Our version may be a little lighter, but it's still got all the great spices and fruits baked in!

Serves: 10

What You'll Need:

3 bananas, mashed 
1 cup yellow cake mix 
1/3 cup whole wheat flour 
1/4 cup crushed pineapple packed in juice, not drained 
2/3 cup fat-free liquid egg substitute 
1/2 cup Splenda Sugar Blend sweetener 
1 teaspoon cinnamon 
1 teaspoon baking powder 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

FROSTING

3 ounces reduced-fat cream cheese 
1 tablespoon Splenda Sugar Blend sweetener 
1 tablespoon chopped pecans

What To Do:

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Coat a 9-inch round cake pan with cooking spray.

In a large bowl, combine bananas, cake mix, flour, pineapple with its juice, egg substitute, 1/2 cup Splenda, cinnamon, baking powder, and vanilla wth a wooden spoon until batter is well mixed. Pour into prepared cake pan.

Bake 30 to 35 minutes, or until a toothpick inserted in center comes out clean. Let cool 10 to 15 minutes, then invert onto wire rack to cool completely.

In a medium bowl, mix cream cheese and 1 tablespoon Splenda until smooth. Spread evenly on top of cake, sprinkle with pecans, and serve.

Servings Per Recipe: 10 - Serving Size: 1 slice - Calories 195 - Calories from Fat 33 - Total Fat 3.7g - Saturated Fat 1.1g - Trans Fat 0.0g - Protein 4.0g - Cholesterol 4.9mg - Sodium 217mg - Total Carbohydrates 24g - Dietary Fiber 1.7g - Sugars 23g 0 %

www.everydaydiabeticrecipes.com/Cakes/Hummingbird-Cake-101/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=everydaydiabeticrecipes20140702#7yU6hGU2dZexGtsT.99

Peach and Blueberry Galette

Serves: 4

Ingredients

For Pastry

1¼ cups all-purpose flour, chilled in the freezer for 30 minutes
¼ teaspoon salt
8 tablespoons (1 stick) cold unsalted butter, cut into pieces and chill again
¼ cup sour cream
2 teaspoons fresh lemon juice
¼ cup ice water

For filling

2 large peaches, slices about ¼ of an inch in thickness
¼ cup blueberries
¼ cup organic coconut palm sugar or brown sugar
1 egg for egg wash
¼ cup sliced almonds (optional)

Instructions

Start by making the pastry dough.

Add the flour and salt to a large bowl and slightly whisk.

Cut the butter in pieces and add to the bowl.

Using a pastry blender or two knives cut but butter in until the mixture resembles coarse meal.

In a small bowl, whisk together the sour cream, lemon juice and water and add this to the butter-flour mixture.

Using a wooden spoon or your fingers, mix in the liquid until large lumps form.

Pat the lumps into a ball; do not overwork the dough. Cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate for 1 hour.

In a bowl toss the peaches, blueberries and sugar together.

Preheat oven to 400 F degrees. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

On a floured work surface, roll the dough out into a 12-14 inch round. Transfer to prepared baking sheet.

Arrange the peaches over the dough, leaving a 2-inch border. Fold the border over the filling, pleating the edge to make it fit. The center will be open. Brush crust with egg yolk. Sprinkle with some more sugar if preferred and sprinkle some almonds over the crust.

Bake for about 45 minutes or until golden brown

http://www.jocooks.com/bakery/pastries/peach-and-blueberry-galette/

Tart Lemon Triangles

Recipe by Melissa

"This is a lovely conclusion to an elegant spring dinner! I garnish them with whipped cream, a strawberry fan and a sprig of mint."

makes 8 servings

3/8 cup butter 
1/4 cup confectioners' sugar 
1 cup all-purpose flour 
3 eggs 
1 cup white sugar 
1 tablespoon grated lemon zest 
1/4 cup lemon juice 
3 tablespoons all-purpose flour 
2 tablespoons confectioners' sugar for dusting

Directions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C).

Process butter, 1/4 cup confectioners' sugar and 1 cup flour in food processor 10 seconds, or blend with pastry blender. Pat dough evenly into 9 inch round pie plate.

Bake 12 to 15 minutes, until golden.

Combine eggs, white sugar, lemon zest, lemon juice and 3 tablespoons flour and mix until smooth; pour mixture over hot crust.

Bake 15 to 20 minutes more, until firm. Let cool completely in baking dish. Sprinkle with confectioners' sugar and cut into 12 triangles.

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Tart-Lemon-Triangles/Detail.aspx?ms=1&prop25=145394365&prop26=Baking&prop27=2014-07-01&prop28=Feature&prop29=TextLink&me=1&eaid=8519082

Apple Pie Cake

serves 12

Cake

1 box yellow cake mix
1 (21oz) can apple pie filling
1 tsp vanilla extract
1/2 tsp cinnamon
2 eggs
1/4 cup milk

Frosting

2 cups powdered sugar
1/4 tsp cinnamon
1/3 cup milk

Preheat oven to 350. Grease a 9×13 inch pan. Set aside.

In a large bowl, combine cake mix, apple pie filling, vanilla extract, cinnamon, eggs and milk. Mix with an electric mixer just until combined.

Pour batter into prepared pan. Bake for 25-30 minutes or until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean.

Whisk together powdered sugar, cinnamon and milk. Pour over warm cake. Allow cake to cool completely before serving

http://www.plainchicken.com/2014/06/apple-pie-cake.html

Butter Pecan Ice Cream Pie {No Machine Required}

serves 8

1 10-inch graham cracker crust
2 cups heavy cream
1 (14oz) can sweetened condensed milk
1 1/2 cups toasted pecans, toasted
3 Tbsp butter, melted
1 Tbsp maple syrup

Whip heavy cream until stiff peaks. Fold in sweetened condensed milk, pecans, butter and maple syrup.

Spread ice cream into graham cracker crust. Cover with plastic wrap and place in freezer. Freeze for 6 hours, or until set.

http://www.plainchicken.com/2014/07/butter-pecan-ice-cream-pie-no-machine.html#more

Looking through this I see I went a little light in the salad area so I will post a few salad recipes during the week  I have some yummy ones.

Finally a recipe from Phyllis that I think sound soooooo good.

Line a loaf pan with foil  very important step

Let a container of orange sherbet soften enough so you can spread it evenly over the bottom of the pan as deep as you like  at least an inch or so.

Freeze ten minutes

Take 8oz cream cheese, 14oz eagle brand (any sweetened condensed milk  Phyllis buys the cheapest  I like eagle brand), ½ cup orange juice, 8oz cool whip  MIX all together and pour over orange sherbet.

Freeze three hours at least

When you are ready to serve dump it out  remove foil and slice into pieces  a nice dollop of real whipped cream and a red cherry on top would be a festive addition.

Heidi says this is yummy  no calories either.

So that will do it for this week. I will add a couple salad recipes  dont know how that happened. I kind of like the baked potato slices I posted last week as a salad  you could pass it off as potato salad.

Monday is our first all start game  yeah. The coach is so pleased with ayden he is allowing him to be the short stop  a most important position.

sam


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Now that is quite a collection of recipes, Sam. I am going to investigate the vegan potato salad. It might be a real standby for family buffets.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Am here,recipies look good Sam though some ingredients unknown to me,will check them out later,early night for me catch you all tomorrow x


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Wow Sam you never cease to absolutely amaze me with all the stuff ready for us when you start a new Tea Party! Thank you for all you do, I am sure we all really appreciate it!

Cave Man Pops.....hmmmm something my hubby would love for sure, now if you can find a recipe for Fred Flinstone Ribs I'd be all set! =)


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Interesting red-letter comments on the potato salad.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

There were a couple questions about my last post in the previous Tea Party, is it alright if I copy and post it in here as there were lots of links to patterns that were asked about. If not, I understand and will do it via pm. Thanks Sam =)


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh my, I can see me getting stuck into all of those recipes Sam, my mouth is watering....Yum Yum :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sam...Tell the boys we are cheering them on again this season. Thanks for the wonderful recipes as well. We are taking it easy today as we have the long drive home tomorrow. It has been a nice vacation mixed with some traveling and days of rest, much needed rest.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I am excited for the white grilled chicken..sounds like the perfect answer to the chicken tenders in my freezer. Thanks so much Sam.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening Sam, it has started raining here which is good for the gardens but not for the Wimbledon finals tomorrow.

Started knitting a little baby top using the pattern Melody has used, but think I might change it a bit. This is for gd who is due in October.

Off to bed now to rest my sore mouth after the dentist.

Night night everyone.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy 4th of July to all the KPers and TPers. Put out the flags this morning and glad to see a few others in the neighborhood. Hoping all are enjoying a day off from work and having a relaxing day. Of course, the Moms have been busy preparing some delicious food for everyone to enjoy and so I wish them a day of R&R on Saturday. No doubt there will be some delicious food served today. Picnic food is the best.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the wonderful variety of recipes, Sam. They sound delicious. Thanks for opening for us once again.
Junek


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Great recipes Sam! Hope everyone is enjoying their day today. Have just been sitting around after we got back from walking. I should be doing some organizing, but am I? No. Oh well another day it's not going anywhere. Off to read!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great recipes as usual Sam. DH's aunts used to make a Hummingbird Cake that was to die for.....haven't had one in many years.

Hope all have been having a good 4th of July celebration. Ours started with an early morning call from oldest DD (one with 5 kids) to say that her boyfriend had officially proposed this morning and boy did he do it up nicely. Bear with me while I try to tell you about it. First of all, he refers to them as "the tribe" because it is a large group of people. Anyway he got all the kids in on this event (the proposal). He had the oldest granddaughter knit headbands for everyone. He had each child from 8-17 put feathers in their headbands (even had headbands for himself and my daughter). He had the youngest go upstairs and wake DD up by telling her that he wanted her to "put this on" (the headband) and come downstairs. Playing in the background were Native American drums. As DD came to the top of the stairs the youngest was holding a sign she had made that said "The Tribe" and told her to sign her name then he also signed his name. At the bottom of the stair was the youngest girl who also wearing her headband took the sign and she signed it. This went on through all the kids going from living room to kitchen. When she got to the kitchen he took the sign, got down on one knee and asked her to marry him and spend the rest of their lives together. The ring he gave her was made from a cast poured of a ring my dad had given my mom when she joined him in Japan. (Mom had given me the ring and I in turn passed it on to my daughter; it is her favorite ring) Anyway he had a cast made (3 actually) of the ring, it was then poured in white gold (which she preferred over yellow) and the diamond was my first engagement diamond surrounded by two rubies from the original ring. He also video taped the entire thing. I don't know if you can picture it in your head but I was in tears watching the video.
Also on the video you can hear him say "this is the best day of my life". 

Other than my tale above, it has been a very low key day. Hannah (youngest DD) worked and got home at 5:30; now has gone to see sister. I made a hotdog/chili casserole....was okay but probably won't make again. Have spent the afternoon watching Orange is the New Black on Netflix (season 1).

Okay....have probably given you TMI of my day. Hope yours was and is still good. {{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Great recipes Sam. I made the garbanzo bean, A'star salad for dinner. I'm having Portobello burger DH is having hamburger, and we will have corn on cob. Yum.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

This is the hat I made this afternoon to go with the all in one I made before. It is for a friend who is gifting it to her cousin on Sunday for her baby shower. I got the seal of approval from my friend. The hat is called....Baby owl hat by Ginny Blankenship on Ravelry. Quick and easy knit, and free.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great recipes as usual Sam. DH's aunts used to make a Hummingbird Cake that was to die for.....haven't had one in many years.
> 
> Hope all have been having a good 4th of July celebration. Ours started with an early morning call from oldest DD (one with 5 kids) to say that her boyfriend had officially proposed this morning and boy did he do it up nicely. Bear with me while I try to tell you about it. First of all, he refers to them as "the tribe" because it is a large group of people. Anyway he got all the kids in on this event (the proposal). He had the oldest granddaughter knit headbands for everyone. He had each child from 8-17 put feathers in their headbands (even had headbands for himself and my daughter). He had the youngest go upstairs and wake DD up by telling her that he wanted her to "put this on" (the headband) and come downstairs. Playing in the background were Native American drums. As DD came to the top of the stairs the youngest was holding a sign she had made that said "The Tribe" and told her to sign her name then he also signed his name. At the bottom of the stair was the youngest girl who also wearing her headband took the sign and she signed it. This went on through all the kids going from living room to kitchen. When she got to the kitchen he took the sign, got down on one knee and asked her to marry him and spend the rest of their lives together. The ring he gave her was made from a cast poured of a ring my dad had given my mom when she joined him in Japan. (Mom had given me the ring and I in turn passed it on to my daughter; it is her favorite ring) Anyway he had a cast made (3 actually) of the ring, it was then poured in white gold (which she preferred over yellow) and the diamond was my first engagement diamond surrounded by two rubies from the original ring. He also video taped the entire thing. I don't know if you can picture it in your head but I was in tears watching the video.
> Also on the video you can hear him say "this is the best day of my life".
> ...


Oh, NO, not TMI-- was a lovely story and something for the family (tribe) to cherish.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Congrats to your DD & her fiance, Gwen!

We had a lunch with some of the family--at a restaurant, which was nice (he plans to grill at some point over the weekend). Then we stopped by older DS's house where he got drafted into moving furniture. 

Then we stopped at the grocery on the way home and have just gotten settled back in; DD#3 has gone out with friends.

Melody, I found the Gracie top here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-249177-1.html If you didn't see my post over on the other TP (yes, I kept thinking it was Saturday all day and forgot about this new one!), here it is again. I did get the pattern but haven't done it yet.

Hope all are well or mending and hugs & blessings to everyone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

which ingredients agnes? --- sam



agnescr said:


> Am here,recipies look good Sam though some ingredients unknown to me,will check them out later,early night for me catch you all tomorrow x


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

absolutely ms tess - links are always allowed. --- sam



Ms. Tess said:


> There were a couple questions about my last post in the previous Tea Party, is it alright if I copy and post it in here as there were lots of links to patterns that were asked about. If not, I understand and will do it via pm. Thanks Sam =)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

minniemo - lovely of you to stop by for a cuppa and some conversation - we are going to be here all week serving fresh hot tea - talking and sharing - we will have a chair ready with your name on it anytime you want to stop by - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



minniemo said:


> Oh my, I can see me getting stuck into all of those recipes Sam, my mouth is watering....Yum Yum :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you 81brighteyes - please drop in again real soon - we would love to see you. --- sam



81brighteyes said:


> Happy 4th of July to all the KPers and TPers. Put out the flags this morning and glad to see a few others in the neighborhood. Hoping all are enjoying a day off from work and having a relaxing day. Of course, the Moms have been busy preparing some delicious food for everyone to enjoy and so I wish them a day of R&R on Saturday. No doubt there will be some delicious food served today. Picnic food is the best.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

congrats on the new son-in-law gwen - we will need a picture of the tribe with the new chief or cochief if I want to be politically correct. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Great recipes as usual Sam. DH's aunts used to make a Hummingbird Cake that was to die for.....haven't had one in many years.
> 
> Hope all have been having a good 4th of July celebration. Ours started with an early morning call from oldest DD (one with 5 kids) to say that her boyfriend had officially proposed this morning and boy did he do it up nicely. Bear with me while I try to tell you about it. First of all, he refers to them as "the tribe" because it is a large group of people. Anyway he got all the kids in on this event (the proposal). He had the oldest granddaughter knit headbands for everyone. He had each child from 8-17 put feathers in their headbands (even had headbands for himself and my daughter). He had the youngest go upstairs and wake DD up by telling her that he wanted her to "put this on" (the headband) and come downstairs. Playing in the background were Native American drums. As DD came to the top of the stairs the youngest was holding a sign she had made that said "The Tribe" and told her to sign her name then he also signed his name. At the bottom of the stair was the youngest girl who also wearing her headband took the sign and she signed it. This went on through all the kids going from living room to kitchen. When she got to the kitchen he took the sign, got down on one knee and asked her to marry him and spend the rest of their lives together. The ring he gave her was made from a cast poured of a ring my dad had given my mom when she joined him in Japan. (Mom had given me the ring and I in turn passed it on to my daughter; it is her favorite ring) Anyway he had a cast made (3 actually) of the ring, it was then poured in white gold (which she preferred over yellow) and the diamond was my first engagement diamond surrounded by two rubies from the original ring. He also video taped the entire thing. I don't know if you can picture it in your head but I was in tears watching the video.
> Also on the video you can hear him say "this is the best day of my life".
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Other than my tale above, it has been a very low key day. {{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}


I loved the tale! The Tribe sounds like quite a nice Tribe!


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks Sam I will just repost the last post. I appreciate your quick answer to my question. I hope this answers Kansas gma's question.

Here is a copy of my last post with the links to the top gagesmom asked about.

Is it the top down Marianna top you are referring to?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-in-one-baby-top

or is it the one that crosses over the front?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/design-b---cardigans-ballerina-top-socks-and-hat

Maybe this one, it's called the Isabella Top?

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-260326-1.html

Here is a link to the MaybeBaby website:

http://maybebaby-knitting.webs.com/newfor2014babytoddler.htm

Scroll down the page and you will find the pattern. It isn't free but if you are an advanced knitter it shows you how it is made in one piece, perhaps you could build on that?

Kansas g-ma, to answer your question about the pattern, you need to scroll quite far down the page to find the pattern. It isn't free but the photo there gives a full view of the finished top. If it isn't the Isabella top you are referring to, please clarify for me so I can help you =)


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well I don't know how this happened - but I'm caught up on last week and posting on page 2 or 3 of this week!!! I obviously have been neglecting my duties around here! White Barbeque Chicken was really good - Started it on the grill at the same time as Alan's baked chicken and wrapped it in foil to finish up in the oven. I always worry that I won't get chicken done on the grill and poking a boneless thigh with the thermometer is darn near impossible! Worked out great and I have leftovers!!! Going to go clean up the kitchen and settle in for some TV with DH. I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!!! luv-AZ


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gwen - how exciting!!! Congrats to the happy couple and the rest of the Tribe.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We've been spending the afternoon watching the Treehouse Masters - just watched the Scottish Garden tree house and can't help but thing of our Scottish friends here on TP when seeing the men in their kilts...and then I met DD's new boyfriend who happens to be a Scot and competes in tbe Highland games and his brother is a bagpiper...Hmmmmmm..


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I love to hear stories like this Gwen - Thank you for sharing it with us - please give my best wishes for a long happy marriage to your DD and DSILTB - and of course the kids!!!!


Gweniepooh said:


> Great recipes as usual Sam. DH's aunts used to make a Hummingbird Cake that was to die for.....haven't had one in many years.
> 
> Hope all have been having a good 4th of July celebration. Ours started with an early morning call from oldest DD (one with 5 kids) to say that her boyfriend had officially proposed this morning and boy did he do it up nicely. Bear with me while I try to tell you about it. First of all, he refers to them as "the tribe" because it is a large group of people. Anyway he got all the kids in on this event (the proposal). He had the oldest granddaughter knit headbands for everyone. He had each child from 8-17 put feathers in their headbands (even had headbands for himself and my daughter). He had the youngest go upstairs and wake DD up by telling her that he wanted her to "put this on" (the headband) and come downstairs. Playing in the background were Native American drums. As DD came to the top of the stairs the youngest was holding a sign she had made that said "The Tribe" and told her to sign her name then he also signed his name. At the bottom of the stair was the youngest girl who also wearing her headband took the sign and she signed it. This went on through all the kids going from living room to kitchen. When she got to the kitchen he took the sign, got down on one knee and asked her to marry him and spend the rest of their lives together. The ring he gave her was made from a cast poured of a ring my dad had given my mom when she joined him in Japan. (Mom had given me the ring and I in turn passed it on to my daughter; it is her favorite ring) Anyway he had a cast made (3 actually) of the ring, it was then poured in white gold (which she preferred over yellow) and the diamond was my first engagement diamond surrounded by two rubies from the original ring. He also video taped the entire thing. I don't know if you can picture it in your head but I was in tears watching the video.
> Also on the video you can hear him say "this is the best day of my life".
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 4 July 14
> 
> Think I am going to be a bit late today  a combination of lingering over coffee with Heidi and then going to town with her. I dont get to go with her very often so it was a treat today.
> 
> ...


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Once again, Sam, everything sounds good! I have become addicted to Siracha, so will want to try the recipe that uses it. And I'm thinking of taking out a loan to get some lamb ribs--I love lamb!

Mel, the dress and hat are just precious. What a lovely gift. Glad you are feeling better.

A quiet day here. A friend whose husband is out of town came over for some ice tea on the patio and some knitting. I finally finished the back of a tank top I ought to be wearing right now. Just have to sew it together and crochet a little scallloped edging around the neckline and bottom.

We had some leftover homemade chicken noodle soup, cheese toasts and some delicious Bing cherries--they seem extra good this year. (Not a very July 4th menu.)

We had hoped we could drive up to the new lake home my daughter and her husband just purchased, but Jack decided that would just be too much for him.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

gotta love a man in a kilt Rookie!!!! OK - now I am really off to settle in for some TV with Alan - luv - AZ


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Ms. Tess said:


> Thanks Sam I will just repost the last post. I appreciate your quick answer to my question. I hope this answers Kansas gma's question.
> 
> Here is a copy of my last post with the links to the top gagesmom asked about.
> 
> ...


It is the one in the "cardigan ballerina-(hat/socks--forgot what else)" The site is there, just no way that I can see to get to the top pattern-- there's one in white with long sleeves, slightly ruffly around neck overlap.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey Kansas- the pattern for that cardi is published in the book - Sirdar 301, Early Arrivals No. 2 - it's not a free download, but if you go to ravelry and search for ballerina top or kimono top you will probably come up with a free one.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi AZ how are you and Alan doing?


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

I just finished watching "A Capital Fourth" on PBS. I remember commenting last year that I didn't care for the entertainment and that there was not enough patriotic music. Well, this year's program was a delight! They even had Kermit and Miss Piggy leading the crowd in "This Land Is Your Land". I don't remember the names of some of the singers, but they all did a phenomenal job! They concluded with a nice fireworks display. Tomorrow we will go to my niece's house for a picnic, so I'll get up tomorrow and make devilled eggs to contribute to the menu. Happy Fourth Of July!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hey Kansas- the pattern for that cardi is published in the book - Sirdar 301, Early Arrivals No. 2 - it's not a free download, but if you go to ravelry and search for ballerina top or kimono top you will probably come up with a free one.


OK, thanks for the idea. I'm still learning my way around this stuff. The worst thing is that I used to have 2 wonderful paperback books with baby outfits in them and I must have gotten rid of them when I moved as I cannot find them now. I know there was a similar baby top in one. Oh, well, guess you often lose things when you move.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Happy Fourth to all of us.

There were just Tim, DH, and I for supper tonight. We had chilled pea salad, pan-grilled ahi tuna steaks with a fresh salsa ''tartar'' sauce, some cottage cheese with sliced peaches and chocolate pudding with vanilla wafers for dessert. A light but delicious meal--we are the only ones who like tuna steaks at all. Their loss, for sure.

DD#2 and family here tomorrow for a cookout because she had to work today. And then one of the gosling families will be here on Sunday for a belated birthday celebration. 

Would you all believe that this young man, who has been told all of his life that he was too stupid and retarded to know anything (obviously wrong) is showing quite a grasp for fundraising? He has been working with one of Susan's friends who is a certified fund raiser and had worked a number of years as VP of something to do with gifts, donations, scholarships for Southern Illinois University. (I graduated from its then-newest campus 'way back in 1966.) She is guiding this young man and he is taking to it like a duck takes to water.

We are having rather cool weather and temps may get down to lower 40s tonight. Time to pull out a blanket.

Hope you've all had a lovely day. Enjoy your plans for the weekend.

Ohio Joyi


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi AZ how are you and Alan doing?


Hi sweetie - sorry I had. To jump off... We are doing fine - having a quiet evening.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> OK, thanks for the idea. I'm still learning my way around this stuff. The worst thing is that I used to have 2 wonderful paperback books with baby outfits in them and I must have gotten rid of them when I moved as I cannot find them now. I know there was a similar baby top in one. Oh, well, guess you often lose things when you move.


Well on ravelry there are great search filters - have you tried it yet?


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Kansas g-ma that is a difficult pattern to find. I have sent an email to Sidar and hopefully they will send me a copy of it which I would be happy to pass on to you. I asked them before about a leaf baby afghan I couldn't find a pattern for and they sent me one in their return email. I was so impressed. I had been looking for the pattern everywhere and couldn't' find it, just like with this little sweater. Hopefully we will hear something soon, although I am thinking that Monday or Tuesday will be the earliest as it is the weekend and they are not open on weekends. I will keep you posted and let you know what they have to say. =)


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Well on ravelry there are great search filters - have you tried it yet?


I went through all 49 pages of patterns that came up and everything but the one we were talking about are there lol Go figure, now for sure I gotta get rid of that Murphy Angel that rides around on my shoulder!!


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Gwen, how wonderful!! Thank you for sharing your day with us, I really enjoyed it and it put a smile on my face =) It is wonderful when there is a proposal in the family, but it is even more special when ALL the immediate family concerned is accepting and welcoming of the union. That is perhaps the biggest hurdle to overcome and it seems like they have that one all sewn up already! Good for them, I am so happy for them and you too!! =)


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Congrats Gwen on gaining another member of the tribe. It is awesome when the entire family can get into the act and be accepting of the newest member.

So glad everyone is enjoying their family celebrations whether in small groups or large groups. We had a nice family meal tonight and then played cards one last time before our morning departure to home. We will be on the road for over 10 hours tomorrow, but I will have two more days off before returning to work on Tuesday. My MIL just stepped outside her apt back door and were able to watch fireworks from all directions. What a neat showing. We came back in because we were getting cold.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi sweetie - sorry I had. To jump off... We are doing fine - having a quiet evening.


Gage and I are getting ready for bed.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Happy Fourth to all of us.
> 
> There were just Tim, DH, and I for supper tonight. We had chilled pea salad, pan-grilled ahi tuna steaks with a fresh salsa ''tartar'' sauce, some cottage cheese with sliced peaches and chocolate pudding with vanilla wafers for dessert. A light but delicious meal--we are the only ones who like tuna steaks at all. Their loss, for sure.
> 
> ...


I love fish of all kinds, care to share you recipe for your pan-grilled ahi tuna steaks? They sound so good! Thanks =)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> This is the hat I made this afternoon to go with the all in one I made before. It is for a friend who is gifting it to her cousin on Sunday for her baby shower. I got the seal of approval from my friend. The hat is called....Baby owl hat by Ginny Blankenship on Ravelry. Quick and easy knit, and free.


So Adorable.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, NO, not TMI-- was a lovely story and something for the family (tribe) to cherish.


Gwen, he sounds like a very special young man. He included all the children andput so much thought into the proposal. Amazing.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy 4th of July to all in our wonderful country!!! We just finished listening to all the fireworks they let off in the city park. We can't see them from our place because of all the trees but they do echo over the river and trees. 
DH brought my mom yesterday with him and we have had a nice relaxing day catching up and going through some boxes of family photos. Tomorrow I will go to work and she and DH will grill a turkey. I have a small project for mom to work on.
Have made the bakeless cheese cake a lot and made it for is this evening, then took and made a sauce out of fresh bing cherries to put on top. 
Congratulations Gwen , so exciting and sounds like a great guy to join the family.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everyone. I managed to make it on Friday night! We had a very quiet 4th. Just my husband and I. His sister and her husband came over for a few hours and we had a nice visit. Then we ate hot dogs and potato salad which I managed to make (not good with these). Then we watched a movie. During the movie all the neighbors around us started to set off fireworks, some came right over the house! I'm glad we've had a rainy year! It's funny, all our animals did not pay any attention to them. I was very surprised. They were very pretty. It is 12:42 and I'm heading to bed. Will read more tomorrow. nittergma


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Congratulations *Gwen* on the latest addition to your family- he sounds a thoughtful and caring person, just the person dd#1 needs! With a sense of fun too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sounds like most of you had a good 4th July! We are approaching evening on the 5th. Not actually raining, but when it has the winds have been close to gale force- fortunately our workshop was all indoors. Ringo and I are sharing the lasagne I made yesterday. I am quite tired and will go to bed when the news has finished.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it was a good show - I watched it also --- sam --- what a great place to be living on the fourth of july marikay.



Marikayknits said:


> I just finished watching "A Capital Fourth" on PBS. I remember commenting last year that I didn't care for the entertainment and that there was not enough patriotic music. Well, this year's program was a delight! They even had Kermit and Miss Piggy leading the crowd in "This Land Is Your Land". I don't remember the names of some of the singers, but they all did a phenomenal job! They concluded with a nice fireworks display. Tomorrow we will go to my niece's house for a picnic, so I'll get up tomorrow and make devilled eggs to contribute to the menu. Happy Fourth Of July!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ie - the sweater someone is looking for - sorlenna posted this at the end of last week's ktp and I copied it and will print it here - this is from sorlenna. --- sam

It's called the Gracie top, I believe. Try searching topics on KP for that name.

EDIT: I think it's here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-249177-1.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and now I am going to bed. --- sam


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

HAPPY 4TH JULY to all our American friends. Happy belated Canada Day to our Canadians, apologies foe lateness.

I hope those in tge hurricane zone stay safe and dry.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > Knitting Tea Party 4 July 14
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sam. Thanks for a great opening as usual. I tend to read through all the recipes and save the ones I think I might try, then go back and pull one out on a future occasion. I'm building up quite a library. 
Hope you all had a good Fourth of July and enjoyed the fireworks. We have had a bit of rain overnight but not as much as forecast and hardly enough to do much good for the garden.
Gwen congratulations to your DD. What a unique proposal and how lovely that all the tribe were involved. He will make a delightful SIL.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Morning all! Looks like a lovely morning here so far, but as they say, "If you don't like the weather, wait 5 minutes!" but hopefully after it rained ALL DAY yesterday it'll be nice today. I'm off up to my BIL's cattery again this morning to help him clean out & feed the cats as his partner's just had her gallbladder out & has to rest. It should be an easier job without the rain, you should have seen the state of me yesterday!
Thanks for all the recipes Sam, they're up to your usual standard...and that's high!
Gwen, that soon-to-be SIL of yours is a keeper! What a wonderful thing to involve the whole "tribe" in his proposal.
Caren, great to hear from you and I hope the clear up goes smoothly. So hard for you all to watch your DSF deteriorate. {{{hugs}}}
Mel, that hat is lovely!
Right, I must be off.....cats are awaiting! TTYL.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks once again Sam for all the recipes and family updates. Gwen, love your tribal tale, so NOT TMI at all! Just posted on the old TP so won't repeat myself here but will be busy over the weekend so see you all later in the week.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> which ingredients agnes? --- sam


Sam I have never come across tomatillos will have to look them up to see what they are,and such things as pomegranate molasses and seasoning blends are unheard of here in Fife.The deserts sound fabulous but out of bounds for me,my blood sugars went sky high just reading them lol


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Well I don't know how this happened - but I'm caught up on last week and posting on page 2 or 3 of this week!!! I obviously have been neglecting my duties around here! White Barbeque Chicken was really good - Started it on the grill at the same time as Alan's baked chicken and wrapped it in foil to finish up in the oven. I always worry that I won't get chicken done on the grill and poking a boneless thigh with the thermometer is darn near impossible! Worked out great and I have leftovers!!! Going to go clean up the kitchen and settle in for some TV with DH. I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!!! luv-AZ


Could do with some of your leftovers here really not in the mood for cooking...cooking for 1 is soooooooo boring


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We've been spending the afternoon watching the Treehouse Masters - just watched the Scottish Garden tree house and can't help but thing of our Scottish friends here on TP when seeing the men in their kilts...and then I met DD's new boyfriend who happens to be a Scot and competes in tbe Highland games and his brother is a bagpiper...Hmmmmmm..


Rookie had a look at that, would love to live in some of those houses but would need a lift installed though :lol:
As to men in kilts even in Scotland that can be a rare sight unless there are weddings, highland games...local one this weekend,pity I wont manage to go,and rugby matches


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > Knitting Tea Party 4 July 14
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Gwen that is a great story...congtats to you and all "the Tribe"


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

It is grey and raining...think we have got Kate's rain sighs... I think I will get rusty rather than get a tan this summer... rust/orange is so NOT my colour :roll:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Congratulations *Gwen* on the latest addition to your family- he sounds a thoughtful and caring person, just the person dd#1 needs! With a sense of fun too.


That goes for me, too. Such a sweet story.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Sam I have never come across tomatillos will have to look them up to see what they are,and such things as pomegranate molasses and seasoning blends are unheard of here in Fife.The deserts sound fabulous but out of bounds for me,my blood sugars went sky high just reading them lol


Agnes, I had never heard of tomatillos until visiting DD when she lived in Houston a few years ago. Kept seeing tomatillos in recipes, so we looked for them in the supermarket to see if it was something that we knew by another name. No fresh ones but found they were available in tins in the Mexican section of supermarket. No small tins so I bought a large tin and lugged it home in my suitcase. After going through the recipes that I had brought back with me I realised that none of them required tomatillos. One spare (large) can of tomatillos!! Maybe I now have a chance to use them!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Good Morning from sunny North Wales! It rained for 24 hrs which is unusual here as our weather is governed by the tides as we are so near the sea. Thank you, Sam for the recipes. I love reading them as to my ears they sound exotic. I would love to try some with all the things I've never heard in them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Sam I have never come across tomatillos will have to look them up to see what they are,and such things as pomegranate molasses and seasoning blends are unheard of here in Fife.The deserts sound fabulous but out of bounds for me,my blood sugars went sky high just reading them lol


I know the feeling about the blood sugar problem- Sam obviously does not have to worry about that one! I've been given Date Syrup- that I have not the foggiest idea how to use, and probably is not available either in Fife! Most of what you can't get I am sure I can't get too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Good Morning from sunny North Wales! It rained for 24 hrs which is unusual here as our weather is governed by the tides as we are so near the sea. Thank you, Sam for the recipes. I love reading them as to my ears they sound exotic. I would love to try some with all the things I've never heard in them.


Hi Norma! from the chilly wet south! Our rain does not seem to be governed by the coast line at all! But we are on a very narrow isthmus, between the Tasman Sea and the Pacific Ocean, so when one is pulling one way the other is pulling in opposition. It is quite interesting to see the difference in tide levels where the coasts almost connect, a little to the north at Otahuhu. My goodness the rain was driven by the wind today- almost at gale force- luckily I was sheltered from the blast when it happened. Must get back to bed!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a damp and cloudy Surrey. Quite a bit of rain overnight, which is just what the garden needed.

Gwen, congratulations to your DD, what a beautiful story.

Melody, those little outfits look really good, I have started one for our new gd to be.

Caren, good to hear from you, sending you lots of peaceful hugs.

Hope everyone is having a good week end.

Photo for today..


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Wow, I made it! and only on page 5.  Nice and quiet day here today. Taking it easy. Thanks Sam for a lovely opening... again.. loads of recipes.

Gwen, what a lovely proposal. Please congratulate them for me. He sounds like a dream.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great recipes as usual Sam. DH's aunts used to make a Hummingbird Cake that was to die for.....haven't had one in many years.
> 
> Hope all have been having a good 4th of July celebration. Ours started with an early morning call from oldest DD (one with 5 kids) to say that her boyfriend had officially proposed this morning and boy did he do it up nicely. Bear with me while I try to tell you about it. First of all, he refers to them as "the tribe" because it is a large group of people. Anyway he got all the kids in on this event (the proposal). He had the oldest granddaughter knit headbands for everyone. He had each child from 8-17 put feathers in their headbands (even had headbands for himself and my daughter). He had the youngest go upstairs and wake DD up by telling her that he wanted her to "put this on" (the headband) and come downstairs. Playing in the background were Native American drums. As DD came to the top of the stairs the youngest was holding a sign she had made that said "The Tribe" and told her to sign her name then he also signed his name. At the bottom of the stair was the youngest girl who also wearing her headband took the sign and she signed it. This went on through all the kids going from living room to kitchen. When she got to the kitchen he took the sign, got down on one knee and asked her to marry him and spend the rest of their lives together. The ring he gave her was made from a cast poured of a ring my dad had given my mom when she joined him in Japan. (Mom had given me the ring and I in turn passed it on to my daughter; it is her favorite ring) Anyway he had a cast made (3 actually) of the ring, it was then poured in white gold (which she preferred over yellow) and the diamond was my first engagement diamond surrounded by two rubies from the original ring. He also video taped the entire thing. I don't know if you can picture it in your head but I was in tears watching the video.
> Also on the video you can hear him say "this is the best day of my life".
> ...


How wonderful amd exciting. When will the big day be?


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Interesting red-letter comments on the potato salad.


Yes I read that, but wasn't put off! 3 tablespoons of olive oil didn't sound a huge amount to me (not if it is a good quality oil), but I might try adding it gradually just to see how it goes! I probably won't get to try it for a few weeks, so will have to bookmark the recipe.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > Knitting Tea Party 4 July 14
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Had brunch this morning with my brother and his wife discussing their daughter. We thought she would be with us for most of the year but now it looks like she will only be with us for 3 or 4 weeks. However she will be with us for about 5 months next year so talking about expectations etc. 
The HAndknitters Guild. After tea I sat down and knitted a complcated peice of knitting listening to an audio book. Which was good, but then I realsied that I had KP especially the TP and I try to turn off the computer by 8.30 and this was 7.30.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds like most of you had a good 4th July! We are approaching evening on the 5th. Not actually raining, but when it has the winds have been close to gale force- fortunately our workshop was all indoors. Ringo and I are sharing the lasagne I made yesterday. I am quite tired and will go to bed when the news has finished.


I hope you had a good day at the workshop. I love lasagne.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > Knitting Tea Party 4 July 14
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Would you all believe that this young man, who has been told all of his life that he was too stupid and retarded to know anything (obviously wrong) is showing quite a grasp for fundraising? He has been working with one of Susan's friends who is a certified fund raiser and had worked a number of years as VP of something to do with gifts, donations, scholarships for Southern Illinois University. (I graduated from its then-newest campus 'way back in 1966.) She is guiding this young man and he is taking to it like a duck takes to water.
> 
> Ohio Joyi


How wonderful Joy- it will help him feel good about himself as well. He will feel like he can contribute to society this way and may show directions in which he could find longterm work.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I've caught up here by 8.30. Maybe I should have a quick check of my emails as I haven't checked them all day and then turn off the computer.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning thought I'd stop and say hi before things get hectic. The sun is shinning and it is promising to be a lovely day. We are headed out to mum's fir family fun and food. 

Today's coffee not one you will see often. Gluten free little pancakes for mum. 

Healing thoughts and energy to those in need and HUGS for all. 

4 ounces of almond meal, tapioca flour mix with 8 ounce of canned coconut milk. Cook and enjoy. Will check in again when I get a minute.

Purple love love love the rose.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hi Norma! from the chilly wet south! Our rain does not seem to be governed by the coast line at all! But we are on a very narrow isthmus, between the Tasman Sea and the Pacific Ocean, so when one is pulling one way the other is pulling in opposition. It is quite interesting to see the difference in tide levels where the coasts almost connect, a little to the north at Otahuhu. My goodness the rain was driven by the wind today- almost at gale force- luckily I was sheltered from the blast when it happened. Must get back to bed!


That is very interesting. We are on a peninsular and have a mirco climate. It is drier and sunnier than 15 miles away. We do have a barrier of mountains too.
Sleep well and sweet dreams.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Good Morning, all!! Today is our graduation party for the 3 graduates. It is going to be sunny and in the 75 degree range - perfect. Have to put the finishing touches on the potato salad, jump in the shower, and get over to DD#1's house to load up the cars with food, pick up about 400 pounds of ice and get down to DD#2's for the party! I think we "older folks" will come home in the late afternoon - this party will probably go late into the night. Good thing we will be out in the country with no close neighbors - I think it's going to be LOUD!!! Love, Paula


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> I love fish of all kinds, care to share you recipe for your pan-grilled ahi tuna steaks? They sound so good! Thanks =)


It's very simple, Tess, and a great one for a small number of diners--1-4 people.

Spray skillet that is large enough to hold all of the steaks and heat to med.high. Meanwhile, remove individual wrapping from fish, and pat steaks dry after thawing in cold water. When skillet is hot enough, add steaks, keeping them separated in pan. Quickly brush tops with a light bit of oil, add salt and pepper to taste and cover briefly. Flip pieces to other side. Cook about 3-4 minutes per side or to your preference. There should remain a bit of a raw space across the middle which will continue to cook after removing from skillet. Serve with sauce of your choice.

By leaving ''raw'' bit in the middle, you will not cook the steaks to dry and tasteless point.

Other herbs/spices added to suit your taste. The sauce was creamy and simply enough Miracle Whip in fresh salsa from Sam's Club to make enough for all the servings, based on salsa--not Miracle Whip. The fish is moist, tasty, and light.

Ohio Joy

(I have eaten tuna steaks in finer restaurants on the east coast which were served cooked all the way through before serving and they were dry and lacking in taste.)


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm watching the Tour de France which begins in Yorkshire. A lady who owns a yarn shop was asked to make a bunting of knitted sweaters and it looks as though every knitter in the city made at least one -some as many as 30. They are hung everywhere. Really cool.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I'm watching the Tour de France which begins in Yorkshire. A lady who owns a yarn shop was asked to make a bunting of knitted sweaters and it looks as though every knitter in the city made at least one -some as many as 30. They are hung everywhere. Really cool. Apparently, once the race has gone through, people are taking them as souvenirs.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the new Tea Party and great recipes, Sam.
What a lovely tribal tale, Gwen. 
Hope your mouth is better today Purple-Fi.
Have a great day all,I am going back to catch up.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

purl2diva said:


> I'm watching the Tour de France which begins in Yorkshire. A lady who owns a yarn shop was asked to make a bunting of knitted sweaters and it looks as though every knitter in the city made at least one -some as many as 30. They are hung everywhere. Really cool.


Brilliant! DH is a big fan. It is the only sport I can hold a sensible conversation about.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Other than my tale above, it has been a very low key day. Hannah (youngest DD) worked and got home at 5:30; now has gone to see sister. I made a hotdog/chili casserole....was okay but probably won't make again. Have spent the afternoon watching Orange is the New Black on Netflix (season 1).

Okay....have probably given you TMI of my day. Hope yours was and is still good. {{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}[/quote]

What wonderful news!!! He sounds like a great man and I'm sure they'll be happy together. He sure did it up in style.
I know you didn't need anything else to celebrate this holiday.
Best wishes for a wonderful life for the Tribe!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> This is the hat I made this afternoon to go with the all in one I made before. It is for a friend who is gifting it to her cousin on Sunday for her baby shower. I got the seal of approval from my friend. The hat is called....Baby owl hat by Ginny Blankenship on Ravelry. Quick and easy knit, and free.


They're darling. I know the mom will love the set!
Are you feeling better? I sure hope so.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > Knitting Tea Party 4 July 14
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Happy Fourth to all of us.
> 
> There were just Tim, DH, and I for supper tonight. We had chilled pea salad, pan-grilled ahi tuna steaks with a fresh salsa ''tartar'' sauce, some cottage cheese with sliced peaches and chocolate pudding with vanilla wafers for dessert. A light but delicious meal--we are the only ones who like tuna steaks at all. Their loss, for sure.
> 
> ...


What a great thing for this young man. Who knows how much he will accomplish in life since he now has people to encourage and guide him!?! I think the work all of you are doing is wonderful.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and cloudy Surrey. Quite a bit of rain overnight, which is just what the garden needed.
> 
> Gwen, congratulations to your DD, what a beautiful story.
> 
> ...


What an unusual rose!! I'm sure the outfit for the GDTB will be lovely. Look forward to seeing a picture when it's completed!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning thought I'd stop and say hi before things get hectic. The sun is shinning and it is promising to be a lovely day. We are headed out to mum's fir family fun and food.
> 
> Today's coffee not one you will see often. Gluten free little pancakes for mum.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your lovely morning coffee and your mom's pancakes. I'm glad you all celebrated the 4th July. 
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I'm watching the Tour de France which begins in Yorkshire. A lady who owns a yarn shop was asked to make a bunting of knitted sweaters and it looks as though every knitter in the city made at least one -some as many as 30. They are hung everywhere. Really cool.


When will you get news of the results of your procedure? 
I missed the PBS celebration last night. I'd like to think they'll show a rerun but they probably won't.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Precious hat and entire outfit. 


gagesmom said:


> This is the hat I made this afternoon to go with the all in one I made before. It is for a friend who is gifting it to her cousin on Sunday for her baby shower. I got the seal of approval from my friend. The hat is called....Baby owl hat by Ginny Blankenship on Ravelry. Quick and easy knit, and free.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

AZ Sticks said:


> Well on ravelry there are great search filters - have you tried it yet?


I'm still learning how to use the search filters-- altho now have the shawls down pat! I'll wait until we see if MS Tess gets an answer.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your dinner does sound yummy.
Congrats to Tim on the fund raising skills! He may just have found his niche. Glad he is doing so well.


jheiens said:


> Happy Fourth to all of us.
> 
> There were just Tim, DH, and I for supper tonight. We had chilled pea salad, pan-grilled ahi tuna steaks with a fresh salsa ''tartar'' sauce, some cottage cheese with sliced peaches and chocolate pudding with vanilla wafers for dessert. A light but delicious meal--we are the only ones who like tuna steaks at all. Their loss, for sure.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Spider said:


> Happy 4th of July to all in our wonderful country!!! We just finished listening to all the fireworks they let off in the city park. We can't see them from our place because of all the trees but they do echo over the river and trees.
> DH brought my mom yesterday with him and we have had a nice relaxing day catching up and going through some boxes of family photos. Tomorrow I will go to work and she and DH will grill a turkey. I have a small project for mom to work on.
> Have made the bakeless cheese cake a lot and made it for is this evening, then took and made a sauce out of fresh bing cherries to put on top.
> Congratulations Gwen , so exciting and sounds like a great guy to join the family.


OOOOH, fresh bing cherry sauce-- just might rival chocolate!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

thewren said:


> ie - the sweater someone is looking for - sorlenna posted this at the end of last week's ktp and I copied it and will print it here - this is from sorlenna. --- sam
> 
> It's called the Gracie top, I believe. Try searching topics on KP for that name.
> 
> EDIT: I think it's here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-249177-1.html


Thanks, Sam, but the one I want is a surplus top (sides wrap across to opposite underarm). I did copy down the Gracie because it is very lovely.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Could do with some of your leftovers here really not in the mood for cooking...cooking for 1 is soooooooo boring


I cook a couple times a week (assuming I don't bring home enough leftovers from Sr Center) and I make enough for 3 or 4 meals. Works well.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Thanks, Sam, but the one I want is a surplus top (sides wrap across to opposite underarm). I did copy down the Gracie because it is very lovely.


There is a Baby Kimono Jacket pattern on Ravelry, if that is what you mean.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Incredible looking rose....don't think I've ever seen one striped.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and cloudy Surrey. Quite a bit of rain overnight, which is just what the garden needed.
> 
> Gwen, congratulations to your DD, what a beautiful story.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No date is set yet. But be sure I will let you know when it is decided. He is a very nice young man. DH and I both greatly approve. The kids really love him and vise versa.

Oh, oldest grandson (17) is going to go with youngest DD and DH when they hike the Appalachian trail starting on the 21st. He was so excited when I was telling him about the planned trip so I told him I was sure grandpa would love for him to go along. He is so excited about getting to go.



darowil said:


> How wonderful amd exciting. When will the big day be?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing *Caren*. I have had you in my thoughts and prayers daily as you are going through this. My prayers are that you and family are comforted and will be at peace when the end comes and that it will be an easy passing for your SF. Wish I could give you a huge warm hug. Also hope that the OMG barn costs will come down and that this too will move along quickly for you. Life sometimes seems so unfair but remember you will not be given more than you can bare. You have been missed and always loved. {{{{{hugs}}}}}}


darowil said:


> Good to get a catchup from you- but you do a have a lot to do so don't worry about us. ANs things will get harder rather than better with your SF- hard to see someone going down, but for him it will be so much better


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How wonderful to see your beautiful face with that coffee. The pancakes look yummy. Peace be with you Caren.


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning thought I'd stop and say hi before things get hectic. The sun is shinning and it is promising to be a lovely day. We are headed out to mum's fir family fun and food.
> 
> Today's coffee not one you will see often. Gluten free little pancakes for mum.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We had a LOUD night--neighbors on all sides--so I had my earplugs in and the cats were in hiding until this morning. 

I hope today will be quieter, though likely not, as people tend to go all weekend. He might grill burgers today though not sure as it still is morning and we haven't even had breakfast yet!

Caren, blessings to you as you take on the task of the barn. I hope that once it's done it will last a long, long time! Having the situation with your SF at the same time has got to be terribly difficult, too, and I hope that he does get to see all the GC--when my GF was going through this, we tried our very best to give him what HE wanted, never mind what others thought was "best for him." I am so grateful that we were close enough at the time that he could see all my children, though my younger two don't remember him--he did meet them all and I know he loved them. The last thing we said to each other was, "I love you," and I treasure that.

I did get some more rounds on the second sleeve done (when I told DD what Darowil said about the banksia, DD said I should change the name, and I think I shall!), and have been thinking about what to do for the little boys' counterpart sweater, not sure yet. I would like to delve in Julie's workshop and do a Gansey for each of the GC (and maybe, eventually, one for myself!), but I have so many other things on the list before that. At least I should not run out of things to work on! :mrgreen:

Off into the day now--hope everyone's weekend is going well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have a wonderful time at the celebration! Congratualtions to all the graduates! Be safe traveling.


Grandmapaula said:


> Good Morning, all!! Today is our graduation party for the 3 graduates. It is going to be sunny and in the 75 degree range - perfect. Have to put the finishing touches on the potato salad, jump in the shower, and get over to DD#1's house to load up the cars with food, pick up about 400 pounds of ice and get down to DD#2's for the party! I think we "older folks" will come home in the late afternoon - this party will probably go late into the night. Good thing we will be out in the country with no close neighbors - I think it's going to be LOUD!!! Love, Paula


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your dinner does sound yummy.
> Congrats to Tim on the fund raising skills! He may just have found his niche. Glad he is doing so well.


Ditto! Congratulations to Tim and may he continue to prosper!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here are pictures of the engagement ring and of the Tribe.
Future SIL is one on right wearing glasses...



Oops...loaded as a down load...let me try again.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwennies, what a lovely story. He sounds like a very thoughtful and loving man.
Caren, my thoughts are with you. Hope DSF passes with little pain. I hope you can have everything you want in the new barn.
Maya and I had a nice walk.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

martina said:


> There is a Baby Kimono Jacket pattern on Ravelry, if that is what you mean.


TY will ck it out


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had brunch this morning with my brother and his wife discussing their daughter. We thought she would be with us for most of the year but now it looks like she will only be with us for 3 or 4 weeks. However she will be with us for about 5 months next year so talking about expectations etc.
> The HAndknitters Guild. After tea I sat down and knitted a complcated peice of knitting listening to an audio book. Which was good, but then I realsied that I had KP especially the TP and I try to turn off the computer by 8.30 and this was 7.30.


How does that affect your going to Goulburn?


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and cloudy Surrey. Quite a bit of rain overnight, which is just what the garden needed.
> 
> Beautiful rose, stunning!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope you had a good day at the workshop. I love lasagne.


Met a few people I had not seen for quite some time- learned a few new things, and skoffed all the lasagne- I am supposing myself to be fasting, but it is not working today. Oh well I will call it a semi-fast.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Just a quick, quick "Hi to All" Running late will look in later this evening to catch up with all the new posts etc.
Sam, once again thanks for all the recipe's, am cheating haven't read them all yet, no time this morning. Will for sure later this evening.

Have a great Saturday everyone, Sunday already for those of you down-under.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning thought I'd stop and say hi before things get hectic. The sun is shinning and it is promising to be a lovely day. We are headed out to mum's fir family fun and food.
> 
> Today's coffee not one you will see often. Gluten free little pancakes for mum.
> 
> ...


That is good Caren, to see your old routine re-emerging! Hope the day has not been too hectic. The pancakes look just like pancakes should!

Expecting a quiet day here. Expecting a quiet week for that matter- mind you I need it to get all the knitting finished that I have undertaken for friends and rellies.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is very interesting. We are on a peninsular and have a mirco climate. It is drier and sunnier than 15 miles away. We do have a barrier of mountains too.
> Sleep well and sweet dreams.


We also seem to have a micro climate! Can be quite different from what Auckland City is experiencing- like when they are wet- we are often dry- that is why often it is better to read the clouds than to rely on the weather forecast!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> ?.......
> 
> (I have eaten tuna steaks in finer restaurants on the east coast which were served cooked all the way through before serving and they were dry and lacking in taste.)


I quite agree about the quick cooking for tuna. For years I wouldn't touch fresh tuna as I'm not partial to the tinned stuff, but after trying it I couldn't understand how the tinned version was so different......then I got it cooked to dryness in a restaurant in Madeira and realised where the tinned version got it's taste!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How wonderful to see your beautiful face with that coffee. The pancakes look yummy. Peace be with you Caren.


And also from me.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are pictures of the engagement ring and of the Tribe.
> Future SIL is one on right wearing glasses...
> 
> Oops...loaded as a down load...let me try again.


Great photo and a beautiful ring! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Great photo and a beautiful ring! :thumbup:


ditto- re Gwen's photos of the Engagement!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning everyone, just past 11am and I am up and on the go. 2 loads of laundry in the washer and 2 more to go. Got my dishes done and put away yesterday. Looks like Greg is off to my sister-in-laws(not my fave person) for a horseshoe tournament. Hope he wins the money again this year. lol

Friends of ours are having a back yard bonfire engagement party tonight. I completely forgot and I don't know if I can find a babysitter at the last moment. If not then I will be home with Gage and Greg can go.

Going back to catch up.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are pictures of the engagement ring and of the Tribe.
> Future SIL is one on right wearing glasses...
> 
> Oops...loaded as a down load...let me try again.


The Tribe are a handsome bunch. But expected nothing less from your DGC!
Lovely ring!
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Back from my cattery duties, although I'm going again tomorrow. I really quite enjoy it and my BIL thinks it's hysterical that I talk to the cats all the time I'm cleaning out their runs and feeding them....can't see why? :lol: I'm amazed at the number of different 'voices' they have, and one really sounds as though he's saying "Hello!" There are about 35 cats in just now ranging from pure bred Siamese and British Shorthairs to moggies (auto correct wanted that as movies) to 3 rescued cats from Turkey! The only down part is that I had to go into the old part of the cattery (which is due to be replaced at the end of the summer) and because it's very old and an enclosed space it's a bit smelly.....can I now get that smell out of my nose...nope! :-( :shock: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Back from my cattery duties, although I'm going again tomorrow. I really quite enjoy it and my BIL thinks it's hysterical that I talk to the cats all the time I'm cleaning out their runs and feeding them....can't see why? :lol: I'm amazed at the number of different 'voices' they have, and one really sounds as though he's saying "Hello!" There are about 35 cats in just now ranging from pure bred Siamese and British Shorthairs to moggies (auto correct wanted that as movies) to 3 rescued cats from Turkey! The only down part is that I had to go into the old part of the cattery (which is due to be replaced at the end of the summer) and because it's very old and an enclosed space it's a bit smelly.....can I now get that smell out of my nose...nope! :-( :shock: :lol:


I'm sending you some nice lavender smells over the airways xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice ring and Tribe Gwen, and Caren lovely coffee anad pancakes. xx


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

for the one(nittergma???) looking for the top that crosses over and buttons under opposite armas it is called the Isabella crossover Something or other. Maybebabydesigns.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We also seem to have a micro climate! Can be quite different from what Auckland City is experiencing- like when they are wet- we are often dry- that is why often it is better to read the clouds than to rely on the weather forecast!


We don't have a micro-climate but they cover such a large area with their forecasts that over here on the peninsula we have to do our own guessing instead of depending on theirs. All three of the stations are in the cities on the coast. Invariably they're cooler than we are because of ocean breeze. And since they also cover the northern part of the Carolina coast, they will forecast rain for them while we're dry.
But I guess that's what happens when you're trying to cover an area that has to be over 500 sq. miles and probably closer to 1000!
Junek


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

pattern is for Kansas g-ma. either way it is posted and it is by maybebabydesigns.

off to change laundry and get some lunch soon.
check in later


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

KateB-- do you have marigolds in Scotland? They'd take that smell right out of your nose! I love that you talk to the cats-- so do I and mine answers.

Gwenie, somehow I missed the pix and had to go back to find it. What a Tribe! Bet they have good times. Ring is very pretty!

Mystery solved! My suet feeder suddenly needed refilling every day (usually goes 2 or 3 days). There's a big grackle with 2 young ones that are coming around. Big shows young how to do it, one will try it, second just gets as close as possible, looks longingly, then expects Big to feed it. Big also expert at scaring off smaller birds except for a couple. Even slowed down the Balt Oriole who uses the grape jelly feeder next to suet. I've got 3 Orioles-- obviously Dad and at lease one young, think other is Mom.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> pattern is for Kansas g-ma. either way it is posted and it is by maybebabydesigns.
> 
> off to change laundry and get some lunch soon.
> check in later


Ty, Mel! I'll look it up.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Sam,
You are SO appreciated.
I asked you, earlier this morning, if you posted lately. When I came back to the computer now, here you are!Mental telepathy, or what...

The work you put into the knitting tea party is huge and we all value it highly. Have a wonderful rest of the Fourth of July week-end with the family.
Sarah


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Back from my cattery duties, although I'm going again tomorrow. I really quite enjoy it and my BIL thinks it's hysterical that I talk to the cats all the time I'm cleaning out their runs and feeding them....can't see why? :lol: I'm amazed at the number of different 'voices' they have, and one really sounds as though he's saying "Hello!" There are about 35 cats in just now ranging from pure bred Siamese and British Shorthairs to moggies (auto correct wanted that as movies) to 3 rescued cats from Turkey! The only down part is that I had to go into the old part of the cattery (which is due to be replaced at the end of the summer) and because it's very old and an enclosed space it's a bit smelly.....can I now get that smell out of my nose...nope! :-( :shock: :lol:


Spray some lavender or other essential oils on your upper lip and that's what your nose will smell. God bless you; not a job for me; but then here I am at DD cleaning cabinets and the spare room--I don't even like doing that a my house. I can't stand to sit around here and can 'to get into the knitting. I think I just need my chair and home surrounding after bent gone.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Thanks, Sam, but the one I want is a surplus top (sides wrap across to opposite underarm). I did copy down the Gracie because it is very lovely.


how about this one I made it for Quinn

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-kimono-9


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I just dumped and scrubbed litter boxes, too! Not too smelly, thank goodness, but still an unpleasant enough job--and I just have the two cats!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

agnescr said:


> how about this one I made it for Quinn
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-kimono-9


Oh, how nice-- one for a boy-- how cute!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sarah Chana said:


> Sam,
> You are SO appreciated.
> I asked you, earlier this morning, if you posted lately. When I came back to the computer now, here you are!Mental telepathy, or what...
> 
> ...


Unless I'm mistaken, and I am frequently, you haven't joined us before. If, you have, I'm glad to see you again. If this is your first visit, welcome and come back
often. We're here all week!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> how about this one I made it for Quinn
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-kimono-9


So cute!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> We don't have a micro-climate but they cover such a large area with their forecasts that over here on the peninsula we have to do our own guessing instead of depending on theirs. All three of the stations are in the cities on the coast. Invariably they're cooler than we are because of ocean breeze. And since they also cover the northern part of the Carolina coast, they will forecast rain for them while we're dry.
> But I guess that's what happens when you're trying to cover an area that has to be over 500 sq. miles and probably closer to 1000!
> Junek


That's continental for you! Norma and I are both on so much tinier land masses!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

The part I hate about laundry day is the folding. :thumbdown: lol

Thnking of what I should knit today.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> The part I hate about laundry day is the folding. :thumbdown: lol
> 
> Thnking of what I should knit today.


Oh, boy, I'd agree to that! I manage to get the wash/dry done, just that blasted folding. And it is getting harder for me to manage the full-sized sheets. Glad I don't have king-sized.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

We'll be here when you get back dear friend -


NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > Knitting Tea Party 4 July 14
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

It sounds like a nice quiet day - and that is sometimes just what the Dr ordered. The lake house isn't going anywhere.... enjoy your weekend. luv-AZ


machriste said:


> Once again, Sam, everything sounds good! I have become addicted to Siracha, so will want to try the recipe that uses it. And I'm thinking of taking out a loan to get some lamb ribs--I love lamb!
> 
> Mel, the dress and hat are just precious. What a lovely gift. Glad you are feeling better.
> 
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

I think you should knit it in that colour. --- s

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/twisted-teardrop

Sam I would love to knit the shawl in that orangrey misti alpaca but it is not available here in UK cant find anything near that shade and ordering the yarn from the USA P&P would be as much as the yarn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I think you should knit it in that colour. --- s
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/twisted-teardrop
> 
> Sam I would love to knit the shawl in that orangrey misti alpaca but it is not available here in UK cant find anything near that shade and ordering the yarn from the USA P&P would be as much as the yarn


If not greater cost, I seem to remember the last time I thought I might order from the US!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I know that feeling - and when I am on my own I really tend to cook just a couple times a week and use the leftovers in easy fast ways on my no cooking days...


agnescr said:


> Could do with some of your leftovers here really not in the mood for cooking...cooking for 1 is soooooooo boring


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds like a good way to spend the day - take it easy!!


purl2diva said:


> I'm watching the Tour de France which begins in Yorkshire. A lady who owns a yarn shop was asked to make a bunting of knitted sweaters and it looks as though every knitter in the city made at least one -some as many as 30. They are hung everywhere. Really cool.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

jknappva said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, and I am frequently, you haven't joined us before. If, you have, I'm glad to see you again. If this is your first visit, welcome and come back
> often. We're here all week!
> Junek


June, I'm new to the tea party. Very shortly after I joined, I was blocked. Now I'm unblocked. I don't post much because I'm computer illiterate plus lazy. I don't remember back that far but I think I may have posted once before I was exiled.....
Thanks for your welcome- this was a frustrating experience even though I did have access.
Sarah


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Ah the dreaded slip of the finger and off you go to never never land! We're glad you're back - enjoy the Knitting Tea Party - it's a wonderful place.


Sarah Chana said:


> June, I'm new to the tea party. Very shortly after I joined, I was blocked. Now I'm unblocked. I don't post much because I'm computer illiterate plus lazy. I don't remember back that far but I think I may have posted once before I was exiled.....
> Thanks for your welcome- this was a frustrating experience even though I did have access.
> Sarah


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

This is very cute!


agnescr said:


> how about this one I made it for Quinn
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-kimono-9


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Ah the dreaded slip of the finger and off you go to never never land! We're glad you're back - enjoy the Knitting Tea Party - it's a wonderful place.


Good to see you back. Just know that they can block you from the daily email digests, but you can always come directly to knitting paradise.com and if you've marked the tea party as a "watch" , we'll be right there for you under the Watched Topics in the headings. Hope to see you again soon


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

jheiens said:


> It's very simple, Tess, and a great one for a small number of diners--1-4 people.
> 
> Spray skillet that is large enough to hold all of the steaks and heat to med.high. Meanwhile, remove individual wrapping from fish, and pat steaks dry after thawing in cold water. When skillet is hot enough, add steaks, keeping them separated in pan. Quickly brush tops with a light bit of oil, add salt and pepper to taste and cover briefly. Flip pieces to other side. Cook about 3-4 minutes per side or to your preference. There should remain a bit of a raw space across the middle which will continue to cook after removing from skillet. Serve with sauce of your choice.
> 
> ...


Oh Thank You Joy!! I am always looking for new ways to prepare fish as hubby and I love it! I wonder if you could do the same with salmon? Tuna is very expensive here unless you get the canned stuff...somehow I don't think that would be quite the same lol. I never thought of salsa with mayonnaise as a condiment. Sounds delicious! =)

Purplefi, I love that rose! I have always been partial to variegated roses. I used to have Colonel Joseph's Coat roses. I grew one in a bucket in the house. It had 17 roses on it for it's final hoorah. Now with life being what it is, my green thumb has turned a lovely shade of black unfortunately. Thanks for sharing! =)


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Sam, wonderful opening as usual. I know you work hard on these. I am so glad you had an outing with Heidi. Father/daughter time is very special.
Sorlenna, so glad you posted that pattern for Mel. I have been looking for it.
Gwen, what a sweet proposal. It is wonderful you have it on tape. Tell DD and future SIL congratulations.
Caren, good to get word from you. Warriors are faithful to lift you up at such a difficult time. You know we love you and yours and are here for you always.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to see you back. Just know that they can block you from the daily email digests, but you can always come directly to knitting paradise.com and if you've marked the tea party as a "watch" , we'll be right there for you under the Watched Topics in the headings. Hope to see you again soon


Thanks very much, Rookie. I just marked it.
Sarah


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

DD is sleeping and I have the kitchen and dining room all spiffed up - will wait until she wakes up to do living room and hallway and vacuum the area rugs under the table and near the couch. Whew...was a lot of cleaning; she's been immobile for along time plus has been travelling doing the Braille Camps---it still amazes me that she took the Chicago camp both to Midway Airport where they were in the cockpit of the plane and to Navy Pier where the kids learned how to sail and were given a ride on the Tall Ships that dock there every summer...the blind kids had a blast. I don't blame her for using her energy for getting around and doing that stuff rather than cleaning---she'll be very surprised once she's mobile enough to try to do her own cooking next week (really just re-heating in microwave). A girlfriend will stay the next couple of weeks and then I'll come back down to go to the follow up from surgery with her on the 14th....I really don't want to be present for the removal of the staples...I remember too well getting all my stitches cut and pulled out and it's still a very unpleasant memory (especially when they tried to pull a couple of them out and they weren't cut!) I think staples will be even worse---I'll tough it out if I have to.

I'll head back home early tomorrow---want to avoid any of the holiday weekend traffic that I can (sorry, Dawn, won't be able to meet up this time, but maybe on the 14th?). Yesterday was the other DD's wedding anniversary (she's the one whose DH passed away from colon cancer in 2011) so it was a bad day for her. I'm waiting to hear from her to see if she wants to do anything Sunday night for her birthday (we can celebrate mine and DH's also) as we line them up on the 6th, 7th and 8th. DGD#2 baptism on 7/13 and back down to Springfield on the 14th, then DS's company picnic (very big deal) on 7/19....very busy July. Early August is the Stitches MW Show -- then maybe going to DB's in VA to help them can all their garden harvest along with my SIL from Cleveland - then 2nd wedding reception in Houston the end of August and KAP in October---very busy year. I'm sure September will be spent getting caught up in dentist chair and vision check-up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam, love the recipes. I'm deciding on what I'm gong to make for tonight's dinner. I made an arugula, spinach, orzo, red pepper, onion, chicken, and tomato salad yesterday with an oregano/lemon dressing served in pita bread---DD says it's one of her favorites of things I've cooked so I need to mark that one as a "keeper" for sure. I think adding cucumber and kalamata olives will really take it to another level.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad everyone had a good 4th. Allyson came over with my grandchildren (two of them. My teenage granddaughter chose to celebrate with a friend and her family). Jim grilled steak for the grownups. Hot dogs for the little ones. He also grilled sausage, and brautworst (?). I had a big bowl of potato salad made and we cooked corn in the husks in the microwave. Allyson had never seen it done that way. She was so excited and moreso when she tasted it. Allyson brought two pies. It is so hard to diet in this family!
I took a break from my socks during the holiday and worked on dishcloths, since most all of mine are worn out. It was a nice break but back to socks.
Agnes, I cant even imagine having that many lace shawls knitted. I want to get some lace or fingering weight yarn on our trip in July. I want to make some scarves to learn to do lace.
Mel, that was the sweetest little outfit. You really knit fast and turn out such cute and pretty things.


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

YUM


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

agnescr said:


> I think you should knit it in that colour. --- s
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/twisted-teardrop
> 
> Sam I would love to knit the shawl in that orangrey misti alpaca but it is not available here in UK cant find anything near that shade and ordering the yarn from the USA P&P would be as much as the yarn


Deramores have some Manos Alpaca that looks similar.not cheap but they are reliable and helpful.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

martina said:


> Deramores have some Manos Alpaca that looks similar.not cheap but they are reliable and helpful.


never thought to look there I usually use these plus a few others

http://www.loveknitting.com/uk/
http://www.greatbritishyarns.co.uk/
http://www.fyberspates.co.uk/
http://www.laughinghens.com/


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Caren thoughts and prayers are still coming your way. 

Gwen nice looking Tribe!

Hope everyone had a nice 4th!

Ours was quiet for a change. Had to cut our walk short today as Glenn's knee started to bother him so instead of 3 we only did 1.5 miles. Will try again tomorrow. Mine acted up a little last week but was able to continue.
All caught up so I'll see you all later!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> Purplefi, I love that rose! I have always been partial to variegated roses. I used to have Colonel Joseph's Coat roses. I grew one in a bucket in the house. It had 17 roses on it for it's final hoorah. Now with life being what it is, my green thumb has turned a lovely shade of black unfortunately. Thanks for sharing! =)


We used to have another one - purple and pink called The Painter, but roses don't do too well on our sandy soil But Mr P has moved the surviving ones to our new flower bed and they seem to be triving now.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

martina said:


> Deramores have some Manos Alpaca that looks similar.not cheap but they are reliable and helpful.


The shawl I am just blocking is made of a merino and silk blend from Manos. I'll post a picture tomorrow. It was lovely to work with


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've just finished up the knitting on the toddler pullover--now to get the ends woven in and try to get a true color photo.

First, though, it's supper time!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kate - what is a cattery? --- sam



KateB said:


> Morning all! Looks like a lovely morning here so far, but as they say, "If you don't like the weather, wait 5 minutes!" but hopefully after it rained ALL DAY yesterday it'll be nice today. I'm off up to my BIL's cattery again this morning to help him clean out & feed the cats as his partner's just had her gallbladder out & has to rest. It should be an easier job without the rain, you should have seen the state of me yesterday!
> Thanks for all the recipes Sam, they're up to your usual standard...and that's high!
> Gwen, that soon-to-be SIL of yours is a keeper! What a wonderful thing to involve the whole "tribe" in his proposal.
> Caren, great to hear from you and I hope the clear up goes smoothly. So hard for you all to watch your DSF deteriorate. {{{hugs}}}
> ...


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Agnescr that is so cute! Wonderful change from all the "girly" stuff I usually see. There really aren't a lot of real eye stopping patterns that I have found for boys and I think that is so unfair. Babies are cute no matter what the gender and they should all have equally beautiful things to be surrounded by as they grow. =)


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

I was one that used to hate folding sheets too until I worked in a hotel and learned all their secrets. Now I have all my large items folded and stacked so it looks like a linen shop. I was so proud when I learned how to fold fitted sheets. That was pre internet, but now they have a youtube video on how to do it, so that makes it so much easier. I saw a video on how to fold t-shirts in 20 seconds but haven't quite mastered that one yet. Gives me something to have a goal toward...boy my life sucks if that is my only goal rofl!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

agnes - tomatillos - look here -

http://www.ehow.com/how_5180422_prepare-tomatillos.html

and look here for your pomgranite molasses - it even gives a recipe on how to make your own.

goodle is wonderful lol --- sam

I don't know how you buy your spices agnes - but here we have your usual spices and then you can buy special blends - I remember the one recipe calling for a blend - can't remember what it was but we would find it in the spice aisle



agnescr said:


> Sam I have never come across tomatillos will have to look them up to see what they are,and such things as and seasoning blends are unheard of here in Fife.The deserts sound fabulous but out of bounds for me,my blood sugars went sky high just reading them lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

goggle those things you have never heard of and then check amazon - no doubt they will have it. --- sam



Normaedern said:


> Good Morning from sunny North Wales! It rained for 24 hrs which is unusual here as our weather is governed by the tides as we are so near the sea. Thank you, Sam for the recipes. I love reading them as to my ears they sound exotic. I would love to try some with all the things I've never heard in them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't think I have ever seen a striped rose before - very pretty. it's hard to tell where the petals are. does it have a sweet scent. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and cloudy Surrey. Quite a bit of rain overnight, which is just what the garden needed.
> 
> Gwen, congratulations to your DD, what a beautiful story.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> kate - what is a cattery? --- sam


I'll leap in here as Kate should be asleep- a cattery is a boarding outfit for cats- cat equivalent of dogs' boarding Kennels.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how can you knit a complicated piece of knitting and listen to a book at the same time darowil - I have to have silence so I can concentrate - what are you knitting and can we see it? --- sam



darowil said:


> Had brunch this morning with my brother and his wife discussing their daughter. We thought she would be with us for most of the year but now it looks like she will only be with us for 3 or 4 weeks. However she will be with us for about 5 months next year so talking about expectations etc.
> The HAndknitters Guild. After tea I sat down and knitted a complcated peice of knitting listening to an audio book. Which was good, but then I realsied that I had KP especially the TP and I try to turn off the computer by 8.30 and this was 7.30.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

by the way I count you have over forty pancakes there - who eats all of them? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning thought I'd stop and say hi before things get hectic. The sun is shinning and it is promising to be a lovely day. We are headed out to mum's fir family fun and food.
> 
> Today's coffee not one you will see often. Gluten free little pancakes for mum.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No date is set yet. But be sure I will let you know when it is decided. He is a very nice young man. DH and I both greatly approve. The kids really love him and vise versa.
> 
> Oh, oldest grandson (17) is going to go with youngest DD and DH when they hike the Appalachian trail starting on the 21st. He was so excited when I was telling him about the planned trip so I told him I was sure grandpa would love for him to go along. He is so excited about getting to go.


What a great sounding trip for them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely - looks like quite a group. may they be happy in all that they do. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Here are pictures of the engagement ring and of the Tribe.
> Future SIL is one on right wearing glasses...
> 
> Oops...loaded as a down load...let me try again.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Sam I was looking at your link for tomatillos and I am wondering something. We have something here called a ground cherry and it looks something surprisingly like a tomatillo. The "husks" look like a paper lantern when they are really ripe. They have that unique tart citrus taste as well. Do you know what I am talking about or am I losing my marbles over here? lol The only information I can find says that they are from the same family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the new avatar kate - how high can he bounce? --- sam



KateB said:


> And also from me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Back from my cattery duties, although I'm going again tomorrow. I really quite enjoy it and my BIL thinks it's hysterical that I talk to the cats all the time I'm cleaning out their runs and feeding them....can't see why? :lol: I'm amazed at the number of different 'voices' they have, and one really sounds as though he's saying "Hello!" There are about 35 cats in just now ranging from pure bred Siamese and British Shorthairs to moggies (auto correct wanted that as movies) to 3 rescued cats from Turkey! The only down part is that I had to go into the old part of the cattery (which is due to be replaced at the end of the summer) and because it's very old and an enclosed space it's a bit smelly.....can I now get that smell out of my nose...nope! :-( :shock: :lol:


What else would you do but talk to them? I'm not a cat person but if I was cleaning the cages I would be talking to them as I go.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are pictures of the engagement ring and of the Tribe.
> Future SIL is one on right wearing glasses...
> 
> Oops...loaded as a down load...let me try again.


Its a lovely looking ring- I love the simple looking ones like that rather than the big elaborate ones


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Well, I tried a new recipe tonight from "Cancer Nutrition and Recipes" for Dummies. Are you all familiar with the many books in the "For Dummies" series? I remember a time when I was newly divorced and having plumbing problems and checked out "Plumbing for Dummies" from the library. I bet there is a Knitting for Dummies" (not that any of us are.)

Anyway, I saw this book advertised in The New Yorker, and Jack ordered it from (where else) Amazon. If you've had anyone with cancer, and especially having chemo, you have learned it's very difficult to come up with meals that are enjoyed. So I had Jack go through the recipes and mark the ones he thought he would like. The one I tried tonight was Italian Eggplant and Rice 
Casserole. I wasn't sure about it, but we both liked it. It was kind of putzy, but on a Saturday afternoon, I wasn't doing much else. It's sort of like Eggplant Parmesan with brown rice added. I think it would be gluten-free. the recipe had browned. ground turkey in the tomato sauce, but I left it out at Jack's request, so it would also be vegetarian. If anyone is interested in the recipe, I'll be glad to share it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you sarah - I had sent you a pm earlier. hope you are having a good time and will visit us often. --- sam



Sarah Chana said:


> Sam,
> You are SO appreciated.
> I asked you, earlier this morning, if you posted lately. When I came back to the computer now, here you are!Mental telepathy, or what...
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I tried to make a kimono for Bentley and totally screwed it up - finally just raveled it and decided he didn't really need a kimono. have a cardigan on the needles for him now. --- sam



agnescr said:


> how about this one I made it for Quinn
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-kimono-9


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was a stunning color wasn't it - maybe you can find something close - regardless - I know the shawl will be flawless when you are finished - can hardly wait to see it. --- sam



agnescr said:


> I think you should knit it in that colour. --- s
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/twisted-teardrop
> 
> Sam I would love to knit the shawl in that orangrey misti alpaca but it is not available here in UK cant find anything near that shade and ordering the yarn from the USA P&P would be as much as the yarn


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sarah Chana said:


> June, I'm new to the tea party. Very shortly after I joined, I was blocked. Now I'm unblocked. I don't post much because I'm computer illiterate plus lazy. I don't remember back that far but I think I may have posted once before I was exiled.....
> Thanks for your welcome- this was a frustrating experience even though I did have access.
> Sarah


Didn't think I had seen you before. Isn't being blocked horrid? SO hard to keep up with things. About the only thing I kept up with was reading some digests and the TP (oh and a workshop I was teaching at the time).
Nearly forgot the point of htis post whcih was to welcome you (back) to the KTP!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> Sam I was looking at your link for tomatillos and I am wondering something. We have something here called a ground cherry and it looks something surprisingly like a tomatillo. The "husks" look like a paper lantern when they are really ripe. They have that unique tart citrus taste as well. Do you know what I am talking about or am I losing my marbles over here? lol The only information I can find says that they are from the same family.


 We grew "ground cherries" on our farm. After they got completely ripe, a beautiful golden color, my mother made them into a very delicious jam. They were listed on the seed package as mini tomatillos. I have one tomatillo plant in my garden, but it looks like it will have the golf ball sized tomatillos . I will see if they ripen like the ground cherries did and become a sweet yellow bite.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to see you back. Just know that they can block you from the daily email digests, but you can always come directly to knitting paradise.com and if you've marked the tea party as a "watch" , we'll be right there for you under the Watched Topics in the headings. Hope to see you again soon


But never did work out how I could get to the place I was last at rather than the first page.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I can't figure which yarn and which color - can you?. --- sam



agnescr said:


> I think you should knit it in that colour. --- s
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/twisted-teardrop
> 
> Sam I would love to knit the shawl in that orangrey misti alpaca but it is not available here in UK cant find anything near that shade and ordering the yarn from the USA P&P would be as much as the yarn


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

I just saw this on a post from dsynr in the links section and thought about how many of us like different colors as opposed to solids in much of our knitting. This is the link that I didn't want you all to miss as I think it's a very helpful resource that could prevent those oopses we all occasionally have while experimenting.

http://www.plannedpooling.com/
This site helps you to make splotches of colour using a variegated yarn, long or short colourway.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen ie, lovely ring.
Waterlogged at gym. The water is kept at 82 degrees so nice for fm. Then used the jacuzzi, steam room and dry sauna. Now for a nap.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> I can't figure which yarn and which color - can you?. --- sam


I was looking at this pattern and thought oh my, a midnight blue with perhaps a silver thread or some beads? I would be proud to wear that anywhere, it's just beautiful! Don't have a clue what yarn though. This is where my limited experience and knowledge shines through so brightly!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where did you find the video on folding tshirts? --- sam



Ms. Tess said:


> I was one that used to hate folding sheets too until I worked in a hotel and learned all their secrets. Now I have all my large items folded and stacked so it looks like a linen shop. I was so proud when I learned how to fold fitted sheets. That was pre internet, but now they have a youtube video on how to do it, so that makes it so much easier. I saw a video on how to fold t-shirts in 20 seconds but haven't quite mastered that one yet. Gives me something to have a goal toward...boy my life sucks if that is my only goal rofl!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks Julie - what a great thing to have. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I'll leap in here as Kate should be asleep- a cattery is a boarding outfit for cats- cat equivalent of dogs' boarding Kennels.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

try them and see what happens. I have never heard of them either. --- sam



Ms. Tess said:


> Sam I was looking at your link for tomatillos and I am wondering something. We have something here called a ground cherry and it looks something surprisingly like a tomatillo. The "husks" look like a paper lantern when they are really ripe. They have that unique tart citrus taste as well. Do you know what I am talking about or am I losing my marbles over here? lol The only information I can find says that they are from the same family.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> how can you knit a complicated piece of knitting and listen to a book at the same time darowil - I have to have silence so I can concentrate - what are you knitting and can we see it? --- sam


Just do- I like to be doing something else as well. I'm likely to go wrong if I'm not doing something else whcih doesn't need a lot of xcopncentration as my mind goes walks and I forget to follow the knitting.
It is a short cape, doesn't show up that well. when I finsioh it I will put a better photo on, but it will be awhile as I don't some everyday and the rows are gwetting longer. Nowwhere does the pattern give you stitch counts so no idea how many sttiches I have. Over 300 a number of rows ago. But something I start to count and loose track and decide I can't be bothered trying again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I am not looking forward to this evening. the neighbor right to the south of us - maybe 100yds away and the one across the street both are having parties - and fireworks. they have been shooting off some rather loud firecrackers which of course starts the dogs barking. the one just south of us said theirs will be better than what defiance's was - this is yet to be seen - all I know is - is that the dogs are going to go crazy. I am not a happy camper.

eight o'clock and I am so sleepy - I need to get up and do some jumping jacks - think I could go to bed and sleep all night. will stay up and watch the fireworks - i'll be able to see both parties fireworks from the dog yard.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is going to be lovely darowil - love the cable work. --- sam --- definitely - I would need to concentrate in total silence for that or I would be doing major frogging.



darowil said:


> Just do- I like to be doing something else as well. I'm likely to go wrong if I'm not doing something else whcih doesn't need a lot of xcopncentration as my mind goes walks and I forget to follow the knitting.
> It is a short cape, doesn't show up that well. when I finsioh it I will put a better photo on, but it will be awhile as I don't some everyday and the rows are gwetting longer. Nowwhere does the pattern give you stitch counts so no idea how many sttiches I have. Over 300 a number of rows ago. But something I start to count and loose track and decide I can't be bothered trying again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> I bet there is a Knitting for Dummies" (not that any of us are.)


There is indeed- and while it is good good for knitting dummies it is good for all knitters. I don't have my own copy but have seen someone else's- it has some lovely patterns as well as useful info.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is going to be lovely darowil - love the cable work. --- sam --- definitely - I would need to concentrate in total silence for that or I would be doing major frogging.


What helps is that each block of cables is seperate to the others and so normally you find out in that block if you went wrong and so only need to tink back that set of cables. Or if you find a mistake on the next cable row so far I have been able to fudge. And while I could nto do it without the pattern - and need to read pattern for the whole row it starts making sense and so I can usually tell that something isn't right. How on earth anyone can work out how to do this in the first place is what amazes me. And all the wrong side rows are simply purled which helps as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well time to go and head out to church and then doing something with my niece who will come and stay with us. Figured it would be good for us all to get to know each other a bit better before she stays here without parents around.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> where did you find the video on folding tshirts? --- sam


lol It was 5 seconds not 20 seconds, and here's the link for you =)


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> We grew "ground cherries" on our farm. After they got completely ripe, a beautiful golden color, my mother made them into a very delicious jam. They were listed on the seed package as mini tomatillos. I have one tomatillo plant in my garden, but it looks like it will have the golf ball sized tomatillos . I will see if they ripen like the ground cherries did and become a sweet yellow bite.


If you remember, could you take some pictures of the plant and the tomatillo so I can actually see what they are like in comparison to ground cherries? When you taste one, let me know if they are close or not in taste, texture? I am thinking that one could probably sutstitute ground cherries for tomatillos even though there would be a slightly different taste, possibly?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

jknappva said:


> What a great thing for this young man. Who knows how much he will accomplish in life since he now has people to encourage and guide him!?! I think the work all of you are doing is wonderful.
> Junek


Thanks, June. You are so right about this gosling, but it true of most of them who have stuck with the program. I can't begin to tell of all the positive things they are accomplishing through their own efforts, Susan's efforts and the prayers for them, and the growing sense of ''family'' among these men and their families.

Ohio Joy

Ohio


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just do- I like to be doing something else as well. I'm likely to go wrong if I'm not doing something else whcih doesn't need a lot of xcopncentration as my mind goes walks and I forget to follow the knitting.
> It is a short cape, doesn't show up that well. when I finsioh it I will put a better photo on, but it will be awhile as I don't some everyday and the rows are gwetting longer. Nowwhere does the pattern give you stitch counts so no idea how many sttiches I have. Over 300 a number of rows ago. But something I start to count and loose track and decide I can't be bothered trying again.


Long rows kick my OCD into light speed, so to make sure I am where I should be I put a stitch marker every 100 stitches, then I just count the three (if the pattern was last tracked at 300) and then the "loose" ones and know exactly how many I have. Sometimes it pays to be a little obscessive ;P


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> Sam I was looking at your link for tomatillos and I am wondering something. We have something here called a ground cherry and it looks something surprisingly like a tomatillo. The "husks" look like a paper lantern when they are really ripe. They have that unique tart citrus taste as well. Do you know what I am talking about or am I losing my marbles over here? lol The only information I can find says that they are from the same family.


We had ground cherries in Iowa and they are different. I can't think of anything equivalent to tomatillos.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I now have finished the Banksia pullover--and thanks to Darowil for the new name! 


I'll read through the pattern once more to proof it. Also, a couple of you mentioned perhaps being testers, so if you would like to test it for me, pm me your email and I'll send it as soon as I have it put into a pdf. I'm just going to weigh the leftover yarn so I can a figure on how many yards I used.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

darowil said:


> Just do- I like to be doing something else as well. I'm likely to go wrong if I'm not doing something else whcih doesn't need a lot of xcopncentration as my mind goes walks and I forget to follow the knitting.
> It is a short cape, doesn't show up that well. when I finsioh it I will put a better photo on, but it will be awhile as I don't some everyday and the rows are gwetting longer. Nowwhere does the pattern give you stitch counts so no idea how many sttiches I have. Over 300 a number of rows ago. But something I start to count and loose track and decide I can't be bothered trying again.


Very nice! Love the cables.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I now have finished the Banksia pullover--and thanks to Darowil for the new name!
> 
> I'll read through the pattern once more to proof it. Also, a couple of you mentioned perhaps being testers, so if you would like to test it for me, pm me your email and I'll send it as soon as I have it put into a pdf. I'm just going to weigh the leftover yarn so I can a figure on how many yards I used.


Love it! Just so pretty, the arches really set it off.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> But never did work out how I could get to the place I was last at rather than the first page.


Click on the first arrow under the name of the last poster and it will take you exactly where you left off.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, June. You are so right about this gosling, but it true of most of them who have stuck with the program. I can't begin to tell of all the positive things they are accomplishing through their own efforts, Susan's efforts and the prayers for them, and the growing sense of ''family'' among these men and their families.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Ohio


It brings joy to my heart when I hear about the Goslings... I used to do a bit of fundraising for Boy Scouts...it's not easy to raise funds. Good for him!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

machriste said:


> I bet there is a Knitting for Dummies" (not that any of us are.


Yes, there is just such a book. I had it from the local library just last week to see what it was all about--a fairly decent intro do knitting for someone who is forced to teach her/himself.

Ohio Joy


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

very nice!!!!


Sorlenna said:


> I now have finished the Banksia pullover--and thanks to Darowil for the new name!
> 
> I'll read through the pattern once more to proof it. Also, a couple of you mentioned perhaps being testers, so if you would like to test it for me, pm me your email and I'll send it as soon as I have it put into a pdf. I'm just going to weigh the leftover yarn so I can a figure on how many yards I used.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> very nice!!!!


ditto..I'd offer to test,but it will be Fall before I could start it


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Okay so I just cast off my 9-12month size all-in-one top by Marianna Mel on Ravelry.

Here it is.

Also under it I have posted a picture of the 3 sizes I have done. (for some reason there is no 6month size pattern)


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sorlenna that little sweater is the sweetest, what a wonderful job you have done. The new name suits it. :thumbup:


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

I am upset this evening. My middle daughter has had a best friend for maybe 20 years or so and we knew her family, etc. I have seen Jennifer over the years, etc. Jennifer has not been feeling well for several months but refused to go to a dr. Last night she died in her sleep. She was about 40. I feel like I have lost a very good friend too. She will be sorely missed. So unexpected!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sorlenna that little sweater is the sweetest, what a wonderful job you have done. The new name suits it. :thumbup:


Thank you so much--and yours are coming along great, so sweet!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I am upset this evening. My middle daughter has had a best friend for maybe 20 years or so and we knew her family, etc. I have seen Jennifer over the years, etc. Jennifer has not been feeling well for several months but refused to go to a dr. Last night she died in her sleep. She was about 40. I feel like I have lost a very good friend too. She will be sorely missed. So unexpected!


Oh, my. I am so sorry to hear this. Condolences to you all.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> If you remember, could you take some pictures of the plant and the tomatillo so I can actually see what they are like in comparison to ground cherries? When you taste one, let me know if they are close or not in taste, texture? I am thinking that one could probably sutstitute ground cherries for tomatillos even though there would be a slightly different taste, possibly?


I have only one plant, but will let you know how it turns out. So far it is spindly but surviving.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Railyn said:


> I am upset this evening. My middle daughter has had a best friend for maybe 20 years or so and we knew her family, etc. I have seen Jennifer over the years, etc. Jennifer has not been feeling well for several months but refused to go to a dr. Last night she died in her sleep. She was about 40. I feel like I have lost a very good friend too. She will be sorely missed. So unexpected!


So sorry to hear about Jennifer. Prayers and hugs


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Okay so I just cast off my 9-12month size all-in-one top by Marianna Mel on Ravelry.
> 
> Here it is.
> 
> Also under it I have posted a picture of the 3 sizes I have done. (for some reason there is no 6month size pattern)


Lovely! So pretty. Yes, how odd no 6 mo size! Quite a gap between 3 mo and 9-12 mo.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Railyn said:


> I am upset this evening. My middle daughter has had a best friend for maybe 20 years or so and we knew her family, etc. I have seen Jennifer over the years, etc. Jennifer has not been feeling well for several months but refused to go to a dr. Last night she died in her sleep. She was about 40. I feel like I have lost a very good friend too. She will be sorely missed. So unexpected!


Oh, how sad and probably so unnecessary. Prayers for you, DD and the family of the woman.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Railyn my heart goes out to your dd and you.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I was thinking the same thing *Caren*. I have had you in my thoughts and prayers daily as you are going through this. My prayers are that you and family are comforted and will be at peace when the end comes and that it will be an easy passing for your SF. Wish I could give you a huge warm hug. Also hope that the OMG barn costs will come down and that this too will move along quickly for you. Life sometimes seems so unfair but remember you will not be given more than you can bare. You have been missed and always loved. {{{{{hugs}}}}}}


Same from me. You have been in my thoughts. Hugs from me. 
We always have to have the OMG moments whenever we do something. Your remark made me laugh. Take care dear friend.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love it; your knitting is wonderful. 


agnescr said:


> how about this one I made it for Quinn
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-kimono-9


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn said:


> I am upset this evening. My middle daughter has had a best friend for maybe 20 years or so and we knew her family, etc. I have seen Jennifer over the years, etc. Jennifer has not been feeling well for several months but refused to go to a dr. Last night she died in her sleep. She was about 40. I feel like I have lost a very good friend too. She will be sorely missed. So unexpected!


I am so sorry to hear this. So sad for all of you.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Okay so I just cast off my 9-12month size all-in-one top by Marianna Mel on Ravelry.
> 
> Here it is.
> 
> Also under it I have posted a picture of the 3 sizes I have done. (for some reason there is no 6month size pattern)


These are so cute. Great job!!!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, June. You are so right about this gosling, but it true of most of them who have stuck with the program. I can't begin to tell of all the positive things they are accomplishing through their own efforts, Susan's efforts and the prayers for them, and the growing sense of ''family'' among these men and their families.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Ohio


What wonderful stories. Makes one believe in all people. Susan must be a wonderful woman.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is going to be lovely.



darowil said:


> Just do- I like to be doing something else as well. I'm likely to go wrong if I'm not doing something else whcih doesn't need a lot of xcopncentration as my mind goes walks and I forget to follow the knitting.
> It is a short cape, doesn't show up that well. when I finsioh it I will put a better photo on, but it will be awhile as I don't some everyday and the rows are gwetting longer. Nowwhere does the pattern give you stitch counts so no idea how many sttiches I have. Over 300 a number of rows ago. But something I start to count and loose track and decide I can't be bothered trying again.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fabulous!


Sorlenna said:


> I now have finished the Banksia pullover--and thanks to Darowil for the new name!
> 
> I'll read through the pattern once more to proof it. Also, a couple of you mentioned perhaps being testers, so if you would like to test it for me, pm me your email and I'll send it as soon as I have it put into a pdf. I'm just going to weigh the leftover yarn so I can a figure on how many yards I used.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Condolences to you and your daughter. What a shame she wouldn't seek medical attention.



Railyn said:


> I am upset this evening. My middle daughter has had a best friend for maybe 20 years or so and we knew her family, etc. I have seen Jennifer over the years, etc. Jennifer has not been feeling well for several months but refused to go to a dr. Last night she died in her sleep. She was about 40. I feel like I have lost a very good friend too. She will be sorely missed. So unexpected!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> No date is set yet. But be sure I will let you know when it is decided. He is a very nice young man. DH and I both greatly approve. The kids really love him and vise versa.
> 
> Oh, oldest grandson (17) is going to go with youngest DD and DH when they hike the Appalachian trail starting on the 21st. He was so excited when I was telling him about the planned trip so I told him I was sure grandpa would love for him to go along. He is so excited about getting to go.


Gwen, my BIL and 2 of his sons were just hiking the Appalachian Trail and they had a visitor at night. A bear. I imagine that was the most scared my BIL has ever been and nothing to protect themselves with. Fortunately it did no damage to tents or to them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn, I am so sorry to hear about your daughter's loss and yours too. Such a tragedy. I wonder if it was an aneurysm?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

We made it home safely. Now time to get some sleep. I heard that there were power outages in the area while we were away so I will avoid food left in the freezer until I know it is safe to eat.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with you - I look at some of those lacy shawls and wonder how they came up with the idea and were able to put it down on paper - and look at sorlenna - she designs beautiful work. I just follow directions. --- sam



darowil said:


> What helps is that each block of cables is seperate to the others and so normally you find out in that block if you went wrong and so only need to tink back that set of cables. Or if you find a mistake on the next cable row so far I have been able to fudge. And while I could nto do it without the pattern - and need to read pattern for the whole row it starts making sense and so I can usually tell that something isn't right. How on earth anyone can work out how to do this in the first place is what amazes me. And all the wrong side rows are simply purled which helps as well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

The fireworks are right near us but the trees block them. For some reason I wanted to go see them this year. DH agreed and off we went to the plaza parking lot. Wow...never knew how many people came to see them. There wasn't a spot available with thousands of people there. We found a spot would have to walk to see them and heard someone saying something about waiting 2 hrs. to get out of the lot to get home, so we left and found a place in our neighborhood that wasn't blocked by the trees and watched from the car. It was worth watching.

What a sleepy day today after a lovely morning trip to the Farmer's Market. Tried to watch two movies and slept through most of both of them. 

I guess I won't get caught up today, but did want to stop in and say hello to all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> We made it home safely. Now time to get some sleep. I heard that there were power outages in the area while we were away so I will avoid food left in the freezer until I know it is safe to eat.


Oh no. Hope the outage in your area wasn't enough to damage your food. Glad you are safely home.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil...Gorgeous knitting and beautiful pattern. I'm still having issues with my thumbs. Thought not knitting would help but they are still not cooperating. I suppose someday I will be knitting again.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I now have finished the Banksia pullover--and thanks to Darowil for the new name!
> 
> I'll read through the pattern once more to proof it. Also, a couple of you mentioned perhaps being testers, so if you would like to test it for me, pm me your email and I'll send it as soon as I have it put into a pdf. I'm just going to weigh the leftover yarn so I can a figure on how many yards I used.


Beautiful! As usual you do magnificent work!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks ms tess - then I watched how to pack for sixty days in a weekender - food for thought - I may try it when I go to seattle. --- sam



Ms. Tess said:


> lol It was 5 seconds not 20 seconds, and here's the link for you =)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is beautiful sorlenna - well done. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I now have finished the Banksia pullover--and thanks to Darowil for the new name!
> 
> I'll read through the pattern once more to proof it. Also, a couple of you mentioned perhaps being testers, so if you would like to test it for me, pm me your email and I'll send it as soon as I have it put into a pdf. I'm just going to weigh the leftover yarn so I can a figure on how many yards I used.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

or just click twice on the back arrow in the top left of the window or press the backspace twice - both will return you to where you were. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Click on the first arrow under the name of the last poster and it will take you exactly where you left off.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I am upset this evening. My middle daughter has had a best friend for maybe 20 years or so and we knew her family, etc. I have seen Jennifer over the years, etc. Jennifer has not been feeling well for several months but refused to go to a dr. Last night she died in her sleep. She was about 40. I feel like I have lost a very good friend too. She will be sorely missed. So unexpected!


My condolences, prayers are on the way for you,DD and Jennifer's family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is too bad - healing energy zooming to you and your daughter - was she married and have a family? --- sam



Railyn said:


> I am upset this evening. My middle daughter has had a best friend for maybe 20 years or so and we knew her family, etc. I have seen Jennifer over the years, etc. Jennifer has not been feeling well for several months but refused to go to a dr. Last night she died in her sleep. She was about 40. I feel like I have lost a very good friend too. She will be sorely missed. So unexpected!


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Railyn said:


> I am upset this evening. My middle daughter has had a best friend for maybe 20 years or so and we knew her family, etc. I have seen Jennifer over the years, etc. Jennifer has not been feeling well for several months but refused to go to a dr. Last night she died in her sleep. She was about 40. I feel like I have lost a very good friend too. She will be sorely missed. So unexpected!


Railyn I am so sorry to hear that. What terrible news. It is always horrible when someone so young dies unexpectedly. Prayers and my deepest condolences to you, your daughter, and Jennifer's family. <3


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Okay so I just cast off my 9-12month size all-in-one top by Marianna Mel on Ravelry.
> 
> Here it is.
> 
> Also under it I have posted a picture of the 3 sizes I have done. (for some reason there is no 6month size pattern)


Wow, what beautiful tops!! You can outknit me with your eyes closed in a deep sleep with one hand tied behind your back! I will give that a try though. It's just too cute not to =)


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> I have only one plant, but will let you know how it turns out. So far it is spindly but surviving.


Try bringing the dirt up higher on the trunk (main stem). If it is from the tomato family that will encourage it to send more roots out under the dirt and give more nutrients to the plant. I always plant my tomatoes sideways with the head facing north. Something my grandfather taught me. I leave the branches out of the soil, but bury the rest. Makes for a much healthier plant that grows dark green and very strong. =)


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> thanks ms tess - then I watched how to back for sixty days in a weekender - food for thought - I may try it when I go to seattle. --- sam


I had an retired army friend explain to me how to pack lots in a little space. His secret in the military was to roll everything and use every millimeter of available space. Insides of shoes, pants pockets, the very edges of the bag and layer things like they did in that video. Hopefully one day I will get good enough to pack like that, but until then, I will need a half ton truck to bring my luggage with me when I go somewhere! I have found that rolling things like pants and shirts, dresses, etc makes them virtually wrinkle free when you unpack them, so there is a bonus in there somewhere! Wasn't that amazing what they did with that t-shirt though? =)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> So sorry to hear about Jennifer. Prayers and hugs


ditto


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you see the one - the ranger roll - the tee shirt ended up about six inches wide and maybe an inch or so thick. talk about space saving. I try to pack light but it never seems to work. my suitcase is heavy to begin with - I need to find a weekender that doesn't break the bank. --- sam



Ms. Tess said:


> I had an retired army friend explain to me how to pack lots in a little space. His secret in the military was to roll everything and use every millimeter of available space. Insides of shoes, pants pockets, the very edges of the bag and layer things like they did in that video. Hopefully one day I will get good enough to pack like that, but until then, I will need a half ton truck to bring my luggage with me when I go somewhere! I have found that rolling things like pants and shirts, dresses, etc makes them virtually wrinkle free when you unpack them, so there is a bonus in there somewhere! Wasn't that amazing what they did with that t-shirt though? =)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is so past my bedtime - to many games of hearts. but I am going now. --- sam


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> The shawl I am just blocking is made of a merino and silk blend from Manos. I'll post a picture tomorrow. It was lovely to work with


Purple I used that for my first Elizabeth shawl that I lost on her first outing..I used Titania was lovely to work with


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> Agnescr that is so cute! Wonderful change from all the "girly" stuff I usually see. There really aren't a lot of real eye stopping patterns that I have found for boys and I think that is so unfair. Babies are cute no matter what the gender and they should all have equally beautiful things to be surrounded by as they grow. =)


Ms Tess I also knitted this but lost the photo....not my fave colour for a baby,but so many new mums asking for darker colours

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-baby-tuxedo


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> agnes - tomatillos - look here -
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/how_5180422_prepare-tomatillos.html
> 
> ...


thanks Sam will look in the Mexican section next supermarket shop


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> how can you knit a complicated piece of knitting and listen to a book at the same time darowil - I have to have silence so I can concentrate - what are you knitting and can we see it? --- sam


Sam like Darowil I like to listen to audio books or Alfie Boe/rock music when lace knitting, its the change in voices that distract me so when traveling on buses etc i always have my earphones in


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> Sam I was looking at your link for tomatillos and I am wondering something. We have something here called a ground cherry and it looks something surprisingly like a tomatillo. The "husks" look like a paper lantern when they are really ripe. They have that unique tart citrus taste as well. Do you know what I am talking about or am I losing my marbles over here? lol The only information I can find says that they are from the same family.


Sounds like cape gooseberries to me Miss Tess.often called Chinese Lanterns here

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physalis_peruviana


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> that was a stunning color wasn't it - maybe you can find something close - regardless - I know the shawl will be flawless when you are finished - can hardly wait to see it. --- sam


have nothing suitable in my stash so have ordered this wont be as dramatic as the yarn the designer used ....


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I now have finished the Banksia pullover--and thanks to Darowil for the new name!
> 
> I'll read through the pattern once more to proof it. Also, a couple of you mentioned perhaps being testers, so if you would like to test it for me, pm me your email and I'll send it as soon as I have it put into a pdf. I'm just going to weigh the leftover yarn so I can a figure on how many yards I used.


that is beautiful well done x


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> kate - what is a cattery? --- sam


It's boarding for cats Sam, like kennels except for cats not dogs. It's usually people going away on holiday who leave their cats there, and not cheap at £7.50 (about $5) a day.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Okay so I just cast off my 9-12month size all-in-one top by Marianna Mel on Ravelry.
> 
> Here it is.
> 
> Also under it I have posted a picture of the 3 sizes I have done. (for some reason there is no 6month size pattern)


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll leap in here as Kate should be asleep- a cattery is a boarding outfit for cats- cat equivalent of dogs' boarding Kennels.


Thanks Julie!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I am upset this evening. My middle daughter has had a best friend for maybe 20 years or so and we knew her family, etc. I have seen Jennifer over the years, etc. Jennifer has not been feeling well for several months but refused to go to a dr. Last night she died in her sleep. She was about 40. I feel like I have lost a very good friend too. She will be sorely missed. So unexpected!


So sorry to hear this Hugs xx


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> love the new avatar kate - how high can he bounce? --- sam


Thankfully he hasn't let go of the bar yet, but it's only a matter of time! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> What else would you do but talk to them? I'm not a cat person but if I was cleaning the cages I would be talking to them as I go.


So it's not just me! Truth be told BIL talks to them too, but he says I have a conversation with them! :lol: I need to go soon as my cattery duties call again this morning. This will be the last day for a while and my back will be pleased, all the bending is taking it's toll....old age doesn't come itself! :roll:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> But never did work out how I could get to the place I was last at rather than the first page.


Send yourself an e-mail with the page number. That's what I still do....got to get off of here, I should be dressed and on my way by now!! :lol: TTYL.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Railyn said:


> I am upset this evening. My middle daughter has had a best friend for maybe 20 years or so and we knew her family, etc. I have seen Jennifer over the years, etc. Jennifer has not been feeling well for several months but refused to go to a dr. Last night she died in her sleep. She was about 40. I feel like I have lost a very good friend too. She will be sorely missed. So unexpected!


How sad. Such a shock for all who knew her. My condolences to all who are missing her. x


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm with you - I look at some of those lacy shawls and wonder how they came up with the idea and were able to put it down on paper - and look at sorlenna - she designs beautiful work. I just follow directions. --- sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Same here!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I am upset this evening. My middle daughter has had a best friend for maybe 20 years or so and we knew her family, etc. I have seen Jennifer over the years, etc. Jennifer has not been feeling well for several months but refused to go to a dr. Last night she died in her sleep. She was about 40. I feel like I have lost a very good friend too. She will be sorely missed. So unexpected!


How terrible- and maybe if she had gone to a doctor she would still be here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil...Gorgeous knitting and beautiful pattern. I'm still having issues with my thumbs. Thought not knitting would help but they are still not cooperating. I suppose someday I will be knitting again.


The base of my thumb hurts a little sometimes and I was worried that it was knitting related. But I'm thinking it might using the mouse. Not bad enough to stop me but enough for me to think it might impact later. But it has settled again. I started using my left hand fro the mouse for most things. Slower but got there.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are pictures of the engagement ring and of the Tribe.
> Future SIL is one on right wearing glasses...


What a happy photograph and ring. It was a pleasure to look


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. All this talk of packing suitcases is getting me thinking just how little I should bring with me on my visit in October. Luckily I am quite good (although I say it myself) at minimizing, just need to leave plenty of room for knitting.

Sending healing, calming and peaceful vibes to those who need then and happy Sunday hugs to all.

Sunday photos.....


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> We also seem to have a micro climate! Can be quite different from what Auckland City is experiencing- like when they are wet- we are often dry- that is why often it is better to read the clouds than to rely on the weather forecast!


Exactly! The weather forcast is always saying rain. I do think Snowdon is the forecast not us.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Good morning, PurpleFi. The photos are glorious. I love your shawl. Beautifully knitted :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Good morning, PurpleFi. The photos are glorious. I love your shawl. Beautifully knitted :thumbup:


Good morning Norma and thank you. I am another one who loves lacy shawls, I have a very fine one on the needles at the moment and also knitting a baby top. How are you today?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

agnescr said:


> how about this one I made it for Quinn
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-kimono-9


That is very pretty. Nice to see something for a boy!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> goggle those things you have never heard of and then check amazon - no doubt they will have it. --- sam


I do, Sam and due to your wonderful recipes I am learning loads :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> I now have finished the Banksia pullover--and thanks to Darowil for the new name!
> 
> I'll read through the pattern once more to proof it. Also, a couple of you mentioned perhaps being testers, so if you would like to test it for me, pm me your email and I'll send it as soon as I have it put into a pdf. I'm just going to weigh the leftover yarn so I can a figure on how many yards I used.


A lovely pullover

:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Okay so I just cast off my 9-12month size all-in-one top by Marianna Mel on Ravelry.
> 
> Here it is.
> 
> Also under it I have posted a picture of the 3 sizes I have done. (for some reason there is no 6month size pattern)


Those are so sweet :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Railyn said:


> I am upset this evening. My middle daughter has had a best friend for maybe 20 years or so and we knew her family, etc. I have seen Jennifer over the years, etc. Jennifer has not been feeling well for several months but refused to go to a dr. Last night she died in her sleep. She was about 40. I feel like I have lost a very good friend too. She will be sorely missed. So unexpected!


 I am so sorry to hear this. Hugs and prayers for everyone


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning Norma and thank you. I am another one who loves lacy shawls, I have a very fine one on the needles at the moment and also knitting a baby top. How are you today?


I am fine. Tonight I am going with DH to hear DGD play. She has been in the county orchestra since 10 and has been asked to go back to given them a viola extra. She changed from the violin at 13. She is now at university but still plays there with a local orchestra(lead viola) but she has just finished her first year studying Mechanical Engineering. The concert st with the county youth choir. I will try to post a picture of the church.

I couldn't get a picture to post so here is a link http://www.walesdirectory.co.uk/Ancient_Churches/St_Beunos_Church.htm


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I am upset this evening. My middle daughter has had a best friend for maybe 20 years or so and we knew her family, etc. I have seen Jennifer over the years, etc. Jennifer has not been feeling well for several months but refused to go to a dr. Last night she died in her sleep. She was about 40. I feel like I have lost a very good friend too. She will be sorely missed. So unexpected!


So very sad...prayers and hugs to you, DD and friend's family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's boarding for cats Sam, like kennels except for cats not dogs. It's usually people going away on holiday who leave their cats there, and not cheap at £7.50 (about $5) a day.


People here are on to a good lurk- costs me about $25 a day for Ringo to be boarded.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thankfully he hasn't let go of the bar yet, but it's only a matter of time! :lol:


Luke has had some wonderful toys! The one I really liked was that baby one where he could play on his tummy, and turn around as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Exactly! The weather forcast is always saying rain. I do think Snowdon is the forecast not us.


I would think that is quite probably so!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

These long nights take quite a lot of enduring! I was really tired after church, and went to bed at just past 6pm- got woken at 10 by Fofoa- I must have been sound asleep because I got quite a fright when the phone rang. I have caught up on some of the family news- like Lupe has moved house- so a good thing I found that out. And another niece has had a stroke- with paralysis on the left- but able to talk. I am tired again having caught up with the KTP- so a good idea would be to head back to bed. At not quite 12 midnight I have a lot of darkness still to survive. One thing it is not actually raining- the barometer says changing to sunny- but I will believe that when I see it!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, June. You are so right about this gosling, but it true of most of them who have stuck with the program. I can't begin to tell of all the positive things they are accomplishing through their own efforts, Susan's efforts and the prayers for them, and the growing sense of ''family'' among these men and their families.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Ohio


All of you are doing such a wonderful thing with these young men and their families. They are going from the lost of our society to prosperous and good citizens. I hope as they prosper in their lives, they'll remember how much their lives turned around with all the positive help they've received and will do the same for someone who needs that same help.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I now have finished the Banksia pullover--and thanks to Darowil for the new name!
> 
> I'll read through the pattern once more to proof it. Also, a couple of you mentioned perhaps being testers, so if you would like to test it for me, pm me your email and I'll send it as soon as I have it put into a pdf. I'm just going to weigh the leftover yarn so I can a figure on how many yards I used.


That's beautiful. Love the design and the color!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good Morning from Georgia. Up early for me. Enjoying morning coffee. Finished block one of my second afghan and starting 2nd block now. Hope all are having a good morning/afternoon/evening.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I am upset this evening. My middle daughter has had a best friend for maybe 20 years or so and we knew her family, etc. I have seen Jennifer over the years, etc. Jennifer has not been feeling well for several months but refused to go to a dr. Last night she died in her sleep. She was about 40. I feel like I have lost a very good friend too. She will be sorely missed. So unexpected!


Oh Marilyn, I'm so sorry to hear this. Sometimes just not feeling well is a good reason to go to the Dr. 
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lovely knitting from Purple, Agnes, Mel, Darowil & Sorlenna. I'll put in my 'tuppence worth' and post a picture of the top and hat I knitted for Luke. It was knitted in Aran weight wool and is still a bit big for him, but it should fit come the winter. It was such an easy pattern (just 4 rows - 2 K rows followed by 2 rows of K1 P1 rib) and I think it looks quite boyish. I also learned how to do a shawl collar from this pattern and I may well use that again. It was a bit like doing short rows. The hat was supposed to have a turned up edge and a Pom-Pom on top, but I decided a more beany type hat would look more modern.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. All this talk of packing suitcases is getting me thinking just how little I should bring with me on my visit in October. Luckily I am quite good (although I say it myself) at minimizing, just need to leave plenty of room for knitting.
> 
> Sending healing, calming and peaceful vibes to those who need then and happy Sunday hugs to all.
> 
> Sunday photos.....


Always enjoy your pictures and Buddha always calms me!. Your shawl is lovely as is all your knitting!
Junek


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorlenna love the sweater and name. Do I understand that you are doing a boys sweater next?

Mel your knitting is wonderful, wish that I could knit that fast.

Agnes love the color you have picked for your next shawl.

Purple your Holden is fabulous! I have it in my to be done someday pile.

Darowil your cape is lovely, i love cable.

Gwen, love the story about the engagement and the ring. Very sweet that he involved all of the kids.

Glad to know I'm not the only one with thumb issues, the mouse does seem to aggravate it more. If i wear my wrist braces at night it seems to ease it. 

Caren thinking of you and hoping that things work out well with the barn etc.

Had a good 4th, golfed with DHs cousins thankfully only nine holes. I was sooooo sore yesterday lots of ibuprofen and a shoulder massage better today not as bad. Then we just cooked out here at home with the kids. Making stuffed peppers today to send some home with DS1 and need to finish laundry. Sinuses are horrible this morning sposed to rain again. DH is enjoying his new job says it's very different working with women let alone not in a factory. Lol

Im sure I've missed mentioning someone, sorry you are all in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs

Accidently posted this on last week, so copied here


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I am upset this evening. My middle daughter has had a best friend for maybe 20 years or so and we knew her family, etc. I have seen Jennifer over the years, etc. Jennifer has not been feeling well for several months but refused to go to a dr. Last night she died in her sleep. She was about 40. I feel like I have lost a very good friend too. She will be sorely missed. So unexpected!


Sorry to hear this sad news, your daughter must be very upset. {{{hugs}}} to your DD and yourself.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Lovely knitting from both Darowil & Sorlenna. I'll put in my 'tuppence worth' and post a picture of the top and hat I knitted for Luke. It was knitted in Aran weight wool and is still a bit big for him, but it should fit come the winter. It was such an easy pattern (just 4 rows - 2 K rows followed by 2 rows of K1 P1 rib) and I think it looks quite boyish. I also learned how to do a shawl collar from this pattern and I may well use that again. It was a bit like doing short rows. The hat was supposed to have a turned up edge and a Pom-Pom on top, but I decided a more beany type hat would look more modern.


That is very cute and boyish :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Railyn. Sorry for your sad news. Prayers for all concerned 
A quiet dull but dry day here.
Going to sort through some stuff and get it packed or ready for donation or the bin.
Take care all.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is very cute and boyish :thumbup:


The six buttons may be a mistake though as it was a struggle to get him to stand still long enough to get them all fastened! :lol:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> The six buttons may be a mistake though as it was a struggle to get him to stand still long enough to get them all fastened! :lol:


I know that scene very well. They can riddle a LOT!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning everyone, was up and down all night last night. I think Gage may have caught a bit of the bug.  I have to work today so I hope Greg is ready for this. lol


Going back to catch up.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Click on the first arrow under the name of the last poster and it will take you exactly where you left off.


Rookie....Hmmmm, I don't have an arrow under the names. Guess I am misunderstanding. Think I did it. Do you mean down where the page numbers are and the arrows to the left of the numbers. That took me to the last page instead of page one. I always used the arrow up in my tool bar to the left here where the www.knittingparadise is and that takes me back to the post and click again and back to where I was, but your trick does it all in one click! Think I have it now.
NOPE...don't have it. That only took me back one page. Wonder if different computers have different screens.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Lovely knitting from Purple, Agnes, Mel, Darowil & Sorlenna. I'll put in my 'tuppence worth' and post a picture of the top and hat I knitted for Luke. It was knitted in Aran weight wool and is still a bit big for him, but it should fit come the winter. It was such an easy pattern (just 4 rows - 2 K rows followed by 2 rows of K1 P1 rib) and I think it looks quite boyish. I also learned how to do a shawl collar from this pattern and I may well use that again. It was a bit like doing short rows. The hat was supposed to have a turned up edge and a Pom-Pom on top, but I decided a more beany type hat would look more modern.


Love it. Very special indeed!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lovely knitting from Purple, Agnes, Mel, Darowil & Sorlenna. I'll put in my 'tuppence worth' and post a picture of the top and hat I knitted for Luke. It was knitted in Aran weight wool and is still a bit big for him, but it should fit come the winter. It was such an easy pattern (just 4 rows - 2 K rows followed by 2 rows of K1 P1 rib) and I think it looks quite boyish. I also learned how to do a shawl collar from this pattern and I may well use that again. It was a bit like doing short rows. The hat was supposed to have a turned up edge and a Pom-Pom on top, but I decided a more beany type hat would look more modern.


It is very suitable for a boy, in fact better than for a girl I think. I agree re no pom-pom. While the buttons might be hard to do up on him that is what the jacket so smart


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

All caught up now and I should get going, need to grab breakfast, get a shower and head off to work in a bit. Check in later.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lovely, Kate. As my DGS would say - Luke will be "styling". Love all the knitting I've seen so far on this tea party.

Headed home today - first order of business is some sleep - these 2:30 and 6:30 a.m. med times are very much like caring for a new born. DD is doing very well and getting around pretty well, she can put weight on that leg today so we'll see how that goes--no driving for quite awhile so I've got her refrigerator and freezer well-stocked. Her girlfriend (and new boyfriend) seem eager to step in and help so I'm not concerned about her. Kate, new boyfriend is a Scot who competes in the Highland games--family is originally from near Argyl (sp?) and he wears the Blackwatch tartan. DD has a photo of him lifting weights while in his kilt outfit--if the relationship goes anywhere, I'll share the photo...seems like a very nice guy.

Can't wait to get home---get some sleep and then catch up on my knitting - didn't get nearly the time or inclination to do what I wanted to while in Hawaii and down here--too many other things to do.

Have a good day/evening everyone. Just saw on the news that I may get high winds and some storms on my way back up north--should make for an interesting 4 hour drive.



KateB said:


> Lovely knitting from Purple, Agnes, Mel, Darowil & Sorlenna. I'll put in my 'tuppence worth' and post a picture of the top and hat I knitted for Luke. It was knitted in Aran weight wool and is still a bit big for him, but it should fit come the winter. It was such an easy pattern (just 4 rows - 2 K rows followed by 2 rows of K1 P1 rib) and I think it looks quite boyish. I also learned how to do a shawl collar from this pattern and I may well use that again. It was a bit like doing short rows. The hat was supposed to have a turned up edge and a Pom-Pom on top, but I decided a more beany type hat would look more modern.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm sure Dave is having quite an adjustment -- glad he's liking the new job. Glad you had a great 4th with the family---didn't know you golfed; maybe you can show me how someday? Is the FeverFew helping you through the stormy days? I forgot to bring it with me so hope no headaches before I get home and back on it again....otherwise a migraine just may pop up with this new storm coming through. I can really tell when I've been off of it for awhile. I'll take one antihistamine (non-drowsy) before heading out today...that helps clear the sinuses too.



Pup lover said:


> Sorlenna love the sweater and name. Do I understand that you are doing a boys sweater next?
> 
> Mel your knitting is wonderful, wish that I could knit that fast.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I know this is a tough time for you....good luck with the packing, etc. Take care of yourself and know there are some hugs coming your way.



martina said:


> Railyn. Sorry for your sad news. Prayers for all concerned
> A quiet dull but dry day here.
> Going to sort through some stuff and get it packed or ready for donation or the bin.
> Take care all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I just found some plastic colored snaps at Tuesday Morning and if I make that sweater, I think I'll put in snaps....don't know if that will be better or not, but if Luke is anything like other little ones, he'll soon be saying "I do it" and then you'll really have fun.



KateB said:


> The six buttons may be a mistake though as it was a struggle to get him to stand still long enough to get them all fastened! :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

If you're working at Pizza Delight today, hope you get along well and that the new owners have settled in somewhat and it's an easier day. Glad you're feeling better, but sorry that Gage seems to have caught it....hope all is back to normal soon.



gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone, was up and down all night last night. I think Gage may have caught a bit of the bug.  I have to work today so I hope Greg is ready for this. lol
> 
> Going back to catch up.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to see you back. Just know that they can block you from the daily email digests, but you can always come directly to knitting paradise.com and if you've marked the tea party as a "watch" , we'll be right there for you under the Watched Topics in the headings. Hope to see you again soon


So I may have been blocked and never known it as I always come back by clicking on a picture of KP on my screen and not from email. Guess since I visit every day when I pull up the screen it shows favorite sites and KP is there with about 5 different photos to click on. I'm quite bad at checking email.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Sam, wonderful opening as usual. I know you work hard on these. I am so glad you had an outing with Heidi. Father/daughter time is very special.
> Sorlenna, so glad you posted that pattern for Mel. I have been looking for it.
> Gwen, what a sweet proposal. It is wonderful you have it on tape. Tell DD and future SIL congratulations.
> Caren, good to get word from you. Warriors are faithful to lift you up at such a difficult time. You know we love you and yours and are here for you always.


I loved that pattern so much that I actually had it sitting out on my coffee table.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Assuming that you've marked the Tea Party postings as a "watch", when you come into Knitting Paradise, you'll have the main screen on top where you can click on Watched Topics (clicking on this will refresh your screen to the latest postings whenever you come back in). Then you'll see a list of your watched topics including the Tea Parties...there will be a "new posting" in green if someone has made an entry since you last checked it. You should see two names - Sam's as the originator and then the name of whomever posted last...under the last poster's name are two symbols: an => and a ->. If you click on the =>, it will take you back to where you last left off even if you haven't posted at that point in the postings. I tend to click on that symbol and then scroll up a couple of postings just in case there were a couple done at the same time...if I've read all of those, then I just scroll down to where I had left off and then continue reading. I think it should be the same on different computers because it's the programming in the website itself.

Let me know if you get it to work.



Cashmeregma said:


> Rookie....Hmmmm, I don't have an arrow under the names. Guess I am misunderstanding. Think I did it. Do you mean down where the page numbers are and the arrows to the left of the numbers. That took me to the last page instead of page one. I always used the arrow up in my tool bar to the left here where the www.knittingparadise is and that takes me back to the post and click again and back to where I was, but your trick does it all in one click! Think I have it now.
> NOPE...don't have it. That only took me back one page. Wonder if different computers have different screens.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That's continental for you! Norma and I are both on so much tinier land masses!


We actually get special climates in the Finger Lakes where they grow the grapes. Quite interesting when you take a tour of the wineries and they explain about the special climates, different from one side of the lake to the other. Also special climates from the Great Lakes, but that is a much bigger effect. Sometimes horrendous in winter, like around Erie, Pa., where you have the effects from Lake Erie and Lake Ontario both at the same time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, boy, I'd agree to that! I manage to get the wash/dry done, just that blasted folding. And it is getting harder for me to manage the full-sized sheets. Glad I don't have king-sized.


Now I know why I have such trouble folding fitted sheets. Because DH wanted that King-sized bed. Never had trouble with the smaller sheets.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lovely knitting from Purple, Agnes, Mel, Darowil & Sorlenna. I'll put in my 'tuppence worth' and post a picture of the top and hat I knitted for Luke. It was knitted in Aran weight wool and is still a bit big for him, but it should fit come the winter. It was such an easy pattern (just 4 rows - 2 K rows followed by 2 rows of K1 P1 rib) and I think it looks quite boyish. I also learned how to do a shawl collar from this pattern and I may well use that again. It was a bit like doing short rows. The hat was supposed to have a turned up edge and a Pom-Pom on top, but I decided a more beany type hat would look more modern.


that is a lovely set Kate .will be good for Luke come winter


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are pictures of the engagement ring and of the Tribe.
> Future SIL is one on right wearing glasses...


What a great photo Gwen. I love the way he did the engagement and you can see the joy of the children being included. That is soooo important. The ring is so lovely and quite sentimental too. So glad for this wonderful moment in all your lives.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Met a few people I had not seen for quite some time- learned a few new things, and skoffed all the lasagne- I am supposing myself to be fasting, but it is not working today. Oh well I will call it a semi-fast.


Just like me. I keep wanting to do a juice fast, not fruit juice alone but greens with a little fruit mixed in to make it taste great. Well, I keep right on eating.....

DH may get to go to San Diego and I hope we will be able to save up so I can go along. He will be giving a lecture at a Jazz Conference there.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Assuming that you've marked the Tea Party postings as a "watch", when you come into Knitting Paradise, you'll have the main screen on top where you can click on Watched Topics (clicking on this will refresh your screen to the latest postings whenever you come back in). Then you'll see a list of your watched topics including the Tea Parties...there will be a "new posting" in green if someone has made an entry since you last checked it. You should see two names - Sam's as the originator and then the name of whomever posted last...under the last poster's name are two symbols: an => and a ->. If you click on the =>, it will take you back to where you last left off even if you haven't posted at that point in the postings. I tend to click on that symbol and then scroll up a couple of postings just in case there were a couple done at the same time...if I've read all of those, then I just scroll down to where I had left off and then continue reading. I think it should be the same on different computers because it's the programming in the website itself.
> 
> Let me know if you get it to work.


Now there's a new one for me. Thanks for that Rookie!!!!!! I tried it and it sure did work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I had never looked at the book Knitting for Dummies, but it sounds good. I'm sure our library has it.

Sorlenna, I'm looking for your finished Banksia. Sure it is lovely as are all your designs. I found it. Bravo!!! It is quite lovely. What sizes will you do it for?

Darowil...Hope it is a good fit for your niece to stay with you. I know from experience, how wonderful it is to have a special aunt in your life.

Tess...WOW...I'm sharing that t-shirt tip with so many people. It will take some practice to remember it but he actually explains it so well that I think I actually remember it.
I do the same thing when counting stitches as you do with putting markers in so that when I get interrupted or lose count, I just go back to the last marker.

If I'm remembering right, ground cherries taste sweet and tomatillas are like a green tomato flavor, rather tart and make great salsa. Here are two links:http://www.hort.purdue.edu/newcrop/1492/...
http://www.tradewindsfruit.com/ground_ch...
I love green salsa. Mmmmmm

Ohio Joy...So much good news on your front. What a wonderful thing to see your grandson and your goslings blossom. So rewarding for your daughter and all of you.

Agnes...That twisted teardrop is gorgeous.

Sara Chana...Welcome...I wonder why they block people. Is it from when the digest gets accidentally deleted. Strange and quite frustrating. Glad you are back and hope that doesn't happen again.

Sassafras...So glad the pool is nice and jaccuzzi too. I am years overdue. Having quite a difficult time being in public in a bathing suit.

Kate...That must be a lot of work at your brother's Cattery. I know we have kennels and also call them boarding places. Cattery explains it all. Julie explained it all. Thanks.

Purple...Love the striped rose. Quite unusual.

Rookie...You aren't having much down time. Glad you at least had special time while in Hawaii, but know that jet lag takes its toll too. I would never be able to keep up with your schedule, but so glad you can. You mean so much to so many people and I know you are rewarded with their love. Your salad pita sounded lovely.

Sandy...You are getting in that walking and it is so good for one. Sad that our knees don't cooperate, or hips, or ankles.

Julie...Thank goodness for Fofoa. So sorry to hear that a niece had a stroke with resulting paralysis. Way too young I'm sure, but I know age isn't always the reason. Glad the workshop went well. You haven't mentioned what it was for or did I miss that?

Caren, thinking of you with love and hugs along with prayers as you go through such a tough time. It has been quite a year for you. You are not forgotten and held in our hearts. Take the time you need for family and we are here for you even when you can't post.

I'm not caught up so I guess I will stop for now and try again later. Hugs all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is boyish looking. Can you direct me to the sweater pattern; I have a friend with a little boy that I'd love to try and make this for. You did a lovely job knitting it.


KateB said:


> Lovely knitting from Purple, Agnes, Mel, Darowil & Sorlenna. I'll put in my 'tuppence worth' and post a picture of the top and hat I knitted for Luke. It was knitted in Aran weight wool and is still a bit big for him, but it should fit come the winter. It was such an easy pattern (just 4 rows - 2 K rows followed by 2 rows of K1 P1 rib) and I think it looks quite boyish. I also learned how to do a shawl collar from this pattern and I may well use that again. It was a bit like doing short rows. The hat was supposed to have a turned up edge and a Pom-Pom on top, but I decided a more beany type hat would look more modern.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Rookie....Hmmmm, I don't have an arrow under the names. Guess I am misunderstanding. Think I did it. Do you mean down where the page numbers are and the arrows to the left of the numbers. That took me to the last page instead of page one. I always used the arrow up in my tool bar to the left here where the www.knittingparadise is and that takes me back to the post and click again and back to where I was, but your trick does it all in one click! Think I have it now.
> NOPE...don't have it. That only took me back one page. Wonder if different computers have different screens.


Well, thank heaven I am not the only one who couldn't find arrows (or anything else they wrote about!)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree. 


darowil said:


> It is very suitable for a boy, in fact better than for a girl I think. I agree re no pom-pom. While the buttons might be hard to do up on him that is what the jacket so smart


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Ms. Tess said:


> Try bringing the dirt up higher on the trunk (main stem). If it is from the tomato family that will encourage it to send more roots out under the dirt and give more nutrients to the plant. I always plant my tomatoes sideways with the head facing north. Something my grandfather taught me. I leave the branches out of the soil, but bury the rest. Makes for a much healthier plant that grows dark green and very strong. =)


We always buried the tomato as deep as possible with just maybe 3 inches out of the dirt-- works in ground but not so well in containers. Still do it, just more out the top!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

agnescr said:


> have nothing suitable in my stash so have ordered this wont be as dramatic as the yarn the designer used ....


Oh, very pretty-- ought to knit up really nice.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. All this talk of packing suitcases is getting me thinking just how little I should bring with me on my visit in October. Luckily I am quite good (although I say it myself) at minimizing, just need to leave plenty of room for knitting.
> 
> Sending healing, calming and peaceful vibes to those who need then and happy Sunday hugs to all.
> 
> Sunday photos.....


Always enjoy your pix, don't usually get it said. The shawl is lovely but how do you manage that tail? I can tell you where it would be every time nature called if I were wearing it! Wish they had more crescent shawl patterns that I liked.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> People here are on to a good lurk- costs me about $25 a day for Ringo to be boarded.


I think her # to $ are off, think it would be more .like $12. Ours charge by size of dog.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

KateB said:


> Lovely knitting from Purple, Agnes, Mel, Darowil & Sorlenna. I'll put in my 'tuppence worth' and post a picture of the top and hat I knitted for Luke. It was knitted in Aran weight wool and is still a bit big for him, but it should fit come the winter. It was such an easy pattern (just 4 rows - 2 K rows followed by 2 rows of K1 P1 rib) and I think it looks quite boyish. I also learned how to do a shawl collar from this pattern and I may well use that again. It was a bit like doing short rows. The hat was supposed to have a turned up edge and a Pom-Pom on top, but I decided a more beany type hat would look more modern.


Very boyish-- yes, hat is better as you did it.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Always enjoy your pix, don't usually get it said. The shawl is lovely but how do you manage that tail? I can tell you where it would be every time nature called if I were wearing it! Wish they had more crescent shawl patterns that I liked.


This could be my next one after the twisted teardrop.stevieland has produced a few crescent shaped shawls

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mayapple-shawl


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Now I know why I have such trouble folding fitted sheets. Because DH wanted that King-sized bed. Never had trouble with the smaller sheets.


And the new mattresses with their terrible height require such DEEP corners that these are a horror to fold. Without thinking about it, I got new flannel bottom sheets last year and hated them-- can't get them on, can't get them folded-- but couldn't cut them down as I knew I would be getting a new mattress shortly. This fall they get ALTERED.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. All this talk of packing suitcases is getting me thinking just how little I should bring with me on my visit in October. Luckily I am quite good (although I say it myself) at minimizing, just need to leave plenty of room for knitting.
> 
> Sending healing, calming and peaceful vibes to those who need then and happy Sunday hugs to all.
> 
> Sunday photos.....


Great pics and a great looking shawl


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just like me. I keep wanting to do a juice fast, not fruit juice alone but greens with a little fruit mixed in to make it taste great. Well, I keep right on eating.....
> 
> DH may get to go to San Diego and I hope we will be able to save up so I can go along. He will be giving a lecture at a Jazz Conference there.


If you enjoy museums, the Balboa Park has several, Mingei is one, and have no idea what they will have on show when you might be there, but worth the effort. If it is still on exhibit, they have a totally awesome thing called "A Palace for Wednesday" that you could spend hours looking and still not see it all. Like a very large tree trunk (3 ft high, 2 1/2 across) with little "homes" hollowed out and tiny little people and critters. Some OCD dollmaker made it for an author and it ended up in the museum, supposedly on permanent display, but it was 10 yrs ago when I was there.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

agnescr said:


> This could be my next one after the twisted teardrop.stevieland has produced a few crescent shaped shawls
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mayapple-shawl


Yes, that is one of my favorites, have it marked, first have to see if my old hands will handle smaller yarn, used to working with 3,4,or 5 and not the smaller stuff.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Kate that sweater set will be darling on Luke. :thumbup: 

Got to run as my ride will be here soon, have a great day everyone and I will check in later on.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Yes, that is one of my favorites, have it marked, first have to see if my old hands will handle smaller yarn, used to working with 3,4,or 5 and not the smaller stuff.


I am the other way I find the larger needles and thicker yarn harder to work with.just started aran weight jacket/cardigan and finding it hard going....its more denim blue than light blue

its http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEdf10/PATTeileen.php


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Agnescr, I have resisted the temptation of Twisted Teardrop no longer and have bought it. I will have to wait to start it as I have two shawls to finish.
Here is a shawl I designed myself


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

agnescr said:


> I am the other way I find the larger needles and thicker yarn harder to work with.just started aran weight jacket/cardigan and finding it hard going....its more denim blue than light blue
> 
> its http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEdf10/PATTeileen.php


Oh, very pretty and I checked the finished jacket-- NICE!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Agnescr, I have resisted the temptation of Twisted Teardrop no longer and have bought it. I will have to wait to start it as I have two shawls to finish.
> Here is a shawl I designed myself


Very nice one!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! You guys have sure been chatty this weekend.
I was scanning the end of the last KTP so I could find this one so haven't read any of this.
Noticed Melodys pretty owl hat, I have a sweater pattern that will match in my library that was a freebie from somewhere if anyone wants it, pm me an email adress as I don't have a link, just put ten pattern on my IPad, don't think I'm causing a copyright infringement as it was freely shared.
Having a great reunion, waiting to go for breakfast now. 
Must run, hope everyone is doing well & enjoying the weekend.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Agnescr, I have resisted the temptation of Twisted Teardrop no longer and have bought it. I will have to wait to start it as I have two shawls to finish.
> Here is a shawl I designed myself


oh thats lovely what is the yarn and colour you used? I can knit them but dont think I will ever design them to many lovely patterns out there already :-D


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I am the other way I find the larger needles and thicker yarn harder to work with.just started aran weight jacket/cardigan and finding it hard going....its more denim blue than light blue
> 
> its http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEdf10/PATTeileen.php


I'm looking forward to seeing this completed. I love the fisherman/Irish patterned sweaters. That's one of my goals. I'm not brave enough to try charting an original one like Julie is teaching in her fantastic workshop. But found one on the Lion brand website of free patterns.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lovely knitting from Purple, Agnes, Mel, Darowil & Sorlenna. I'll put in my 'tuppence worth' and post a picture of the top and hat I knitted for Luke. It was knitted in Aran weight wool and is still a bit big for him, but it should fit come the winter. It was such an easy pattern (just 4 rows - 2 K rows followed by 2 rows of K1 P1 rib) and I think it looks quite boyish. I also learned how to do a shawl collar from this pattern and I may well use that again. It was a bit like doing short rows. The hat was supposed to have a turned up edge and a Pom-Pom on top, but I decided a more beany type hat would look more modern.


That looks lovely, Kate- next thing he will be wearing it in your avatar, perhaps! It is so lovely following his progress!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Agnescr, I have resisted the temptation of Twisted Teardrop no longer and have bought it. I will have to wait to start it as I have two shawls to finish.
> Here is a shawl I designed myself


Beautiful! I so admire you talented people who design your work!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just like me. I keep wanting to do a juice fast, not fruit juice alone but greens with a little fruit mixed in to make it taste great. Well, I keep right on eating.....
> 
> DH may get to go to San Diego and I hope we will be able to save up so I can go along. He will be giving a lecture at a Jazz Conference there.


Here's hoping you get your trip to the West Coast!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> ...
> Julie...Thank goodness for Fofoa. So sorry to hear that a niece had a stroke with resulting paralysis. Way too young I'm sure, but I know age isn't always the reason. Glad the workshop went well. You haven't mentioned what it was for or did I miss that?
> ...


It is indeed a thank goodness, I can still talk with Fofoa- otherwise it could have taken an awful lot of wasted time trying to find Fale. Lamatia would her in her 50's- not very old- but the youngest stroke victim I know personally was only 23. The workshop was about searching for one's ancestors- there is a huge gap in the family trees we have for my dad- and we have none at all for my mum- just what I can recall. I don't think I mentioned. I am trying to cut back on computer time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I think her # to $ are off, think it would be more .like $12. Ours charge by size of dog.


As they do here too- I know Rufus was always a bit more.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is boyish looking. Can you direct me to the sweater pattern; I have a friend with a little boy that I'd love to try and make this for. You did a lovely job knitting it.


It's a photocopy of a pattern that my friend gave me and it doesn't have any maker on it. I'll ask my friend about it and get back to you.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is indeed a thank goodness, I can still talk with Fofoa- otherwise it could have taken an awful lot of wasted time trying to find Fale. Lamatia would her in her 50's- not very old- but the youngest stroke victim I know personally was only 23. The workshop was about searching for one's ancestors- there is a huge gap in the family trees we have for my dad- and we have none at all for my mum- just what I can recall. I don't think I mentioned. I am trying to cut back on computer time!


Julie is there anything i can help you with at this end I have a subscription for Scotlands People if you need something looked up


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I am the other way I find the larger needles and thicker yarn harder to work with.just started aran weight jacket/cardigan and finding it hard going....its more denim blue than light blue
> 
> its http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEdf10/PATTeileen.php


Judging from the picture in the link, it will be worth it when you have finished- I am finding the eyelash I am working on hard on my eyes- my hands seem to cope with the differing sizes of yarn/needles ok- BTW how is that fingertip of yours?- you've not mentioned it for a while- are you still having to adjust how you hold your needles?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Agnescr, I have resisted the temptation of Twisted Teardrop no longer and have bought it. I will have to wait to start it as I have two shawls to finish.
> Here is a shawl I designed myself


What talent you have, Norma! I would be still hunting for patterns to follow! Do you work from charts or written instructions?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing this completed. I love the fisherman/Irish patterned sweaters. That's one of my goals. I'm not brave enough to try charting an original one like Julie is teaching in her fantastic workshop. But found one on the Lion brand website of free patterns.
> Junek


I gather you've been following the workshop, June? I was hoping to encourage all skill levels!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Judging from the picture in the link, it will be worth it when you have finished- I am finding the eyelash I am working on hard on my eyes- my hands seem to cope with the differing sizes of yarn/needles ok- BTW how is that fingertip of yours?- you've not mentioned it for a while- are you still having to adjust how you hold your needles?


Still can't bear to have anything touch it Julie,so its still a problem knitting etc,it swells up and goes purplish by the end of the day, doc says nerve damage will just have to live with it,that wee lump seems to be what is causing all the problems


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

What a romantic proposal....brought tears to my eyes. Any chance you can post the video?



Gweniepooh said:


> . Ours started with an early morning call from oldest DD (one with 5 kids) to say that her boyfriend had officially proposed this morning and boy did he do it up nicely. Bear with me while I try to tell you about it. First of all, he refers to them as "the tribe" because it is a large group of people. Anyway he got all the kids in on this event (the proposal). He had the oldest granddaughter knit headbands for everyone. He had each child from 8-17 put feathers in their headbands (even had headbands for himself and my daughter). He had the youngest go upstairs and wake DD up by telling her that he wanted her to "put this on" (the headband) and come downstairs. Playing in the background were Native American drums. As DD came to the top of the stairs the youngest was holding a sign she had made that said "The Tribe" and told her to sign her name then he also signed his name. At the bottom of the stair was the youngest girl who also wearing her headband took the sign and she signed it. This went on through all the kids going from living room to kitchen. When she got to the kitchen he took the sign, got down on one knee and asked her to marry him and spend the rest of their lives together. The ring he gave her was made from a cast poured of a ring my dad had given my mom when she joined him in Japan. (Mom had given me the ring and I in turn passed it on to my daughter; it is her favorite ring) Anyway he had a cast made (3 actually) of the ring, it was then poured in white gold (which she preferred over yellow) and the diamond was my first engagement diamond surrounded by two rubies from the original ring. He also video taped the entire thing. I don't know if you can picture it in your head but I was in tears watching the video.
> Also on the video you can hear him say "this is the best day of my life".
> . {{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, wonderful recipes as usual. Thank you. I like Phyllis's sherbet dessert. Does sound yummy and easy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Julie is there anything i can help you with at this end I have a subscription for Scotlands People if you need something looked up


The biggest gap on dad's side is one Jessie Downie McNeill the only trace of her I have found is in a census record of a school in England, not Ireland where she was born- but there is a real possibility it is the same girl- the dates fit. She was married to Charles Workman, who does show up- he was the first Professor of Pathology at Glasgow University, back in the 1890's or there abouts. I know they lived for years in Germany while he was studying- but not sure exactly when he took up the Chair- but I am sure the University would have records of things like that. I used to have one of his Microscopes, but sadly it got lost in one move up here. These are my father's Maternal Grandparents. The Workman family we have quite a lot of information on, just not the McNeills.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Very cute.



gagesmom said:


> This is the hat I made this afternoon to go with the all in one I made before. It is for a friend who is gifting it to her cousin on Sunday for her baby shower. I got the seal of approval from my friend. The hat is called....Baby owl hat by Ginny Blankenship on Ravelry. Quick and easy knit, and free.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> People here are on to a good lurk- costs me about $25 a day for Ringo to be boarded.


It's at least that here, too!

Thanks to all who commented on the pullover--now I have to get the pattern up for the testers. 

I don't have a lot of time to catch up at the moment (laundry and cleaning today), but I will as soon as I can--meanwhile, hugs & blessings!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing this completed. I love the fisherman/Irish patterned sweaters. That's one of my goals. I'm not brave enough to try charting an original one like Julie is teaching in her fantastic workshop. But found one on the Lion brand website of free patterns.
> Junek


June its an easy pattern, no cables just YO's,SSK,and k2tog, there is one mistake in the pattern over 5 stitches but I just changed it to K1,YO,S1K2tog pssoYO K1


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Still can't bear to have anything touch it Julie,so its still a problem knitting etc,it swells up and goes purplish by the end of the day, doc says nerve damage will just have to live with it,that wee lump seems to be what is causing all the problems


At least you have worked out a way to knit! It is so tough when something causes so much pain, but good on you for keeping the needles flying. The lump looks such an innocent part of the tip. But maybe it has a knot of nerve endings in it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

What a gorgeous rose!



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and cloudy Surrey. Quite a bit of rain overnight, which is just what the garden needed.
> Hope everyone is having a good week end.
> 
> Photo for today..


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Have to leave for a bit. My ex car club is having their 20th anniversary today and they've invited all the ex club members to a bbq. Will be nice to see all the old friends. Bye for now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Have to leave for a bit. My ex car club is having their 20th anniversary today and they've invited all the ex club members to a bbq. Will be nice to see all the old friends. Bye for now.


Have a lovely time!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lovely knitting from Purple, Agnes, Mel, Darowil & Sorlenna. I'll put in my 'tuppence worth' and post a picture of the top and hat I knitted for Luke. It was knitted in Aran weight wool and is still a bit big for him, but it should fit come the winter. It was such an easy pattern (just 4 rows - 2 K rows followed by 2 rows of K1 P1 rib) and I think it looks quite boyish. I also learned how to do a shawl collar from this pattern and I may well use that again. It was a bit like doing short rows. The hat was supposed to have a turned up edge and a Pom-Pom on top, but I decided a more beany type hat would look more modern.


Thank you and I love the set you did for Luke--he will look dashing in it! One of the reasons DD#1 asked me for pullovers is exactly that button issue--we call 'em Little Miss and Mister Squiggle for a reason. :mrgreen:

PupLover, I answered on the old thread, too! Oops...yes, I plan to do a boy's sweater next (for the GS). I'm still tossing ideas around for the design.

Rookie, glad to hear DD is making progress and I continue to send healing thoughts.

D, the sweater sizes will run about 9 mos to 4T (it's one where the size depends on gauge--the one I did is a 2T).

Agnes & Norma--gorgeous shawls. I have a few I want to make but have to wait until I get the GC's projects done and a couple of other things.

Oh, I'm supposed to be doing laundry and cleaning...! Ha ha. Okay, off I go!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no. Hope the outage in your area wasn't enough to damage your food. Glad you are safely home.


I guess some people were without power for 3 days. Fortunately we only had a momentary power surge just before we left last weekend and I reset my clock. I know we did not lose power because my clock was not flashing. I did not have much food in the regrigerator anyway because I knew we were going out of town for a week. No losses for us so I will count my blessings for that. I am still tired so thinking a nap may be on my agenda for today.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Am away to start fixing my dinner....mince(cooked it this am) tatties and brussel sprouts


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I gather you've been following the workshop, June? I was hoping to encourage all skill levels!


Yes, I am although I'm not planning to design one but I've really enjoying the history, etc. I've always admired the fisherman sweaters and your workshop is fascinating.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> June its an easy pattern, no cables just YO's,SSK,and k2tog, there is one mistake in the pattern over 5 stitches but I just changed it to K1,YO,S1K2tog pssoYO K1


It's going to be a work of art when you finish!
Junek


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, how exciting your DH may go to San Diego. Do keep me posted. My oldest DD lives in San Diego so maybe we could meet up.
Agnes, so sorry your finger prevents your knitting. I am impressed you designed your own shawl.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Yes, I am although I'm not planning to design one but I've really enjoying the history, etc. I've always admired the fisherman sweaters and your workshop is fascinating.
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you and I love the set you did for Luke--he will look dashing in it! One of the reasons DD#1 asked me for pullovers is exactly that button issue--we call 'em Little Miss and Mister Squiggle for a reason. :mrgreen:
> 
> PupLover, I answered on the old thread, too! Oops...yes, I plan to do a boy's sweater next (for the GS). I'm still tossing ideas around for the design.
> 
> ...


That is a nice way to figure the size Sorlenna, so the stitch numbers don't change.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, how exciting your DH may go to San Diego. Do keep me posted. My oldest DD lives in San Diego so maybe we could meet up.
> Agnes, so sorry your finger prevents your knitting. I am impressed you designed your own shawl.


That would be amazing. DH will be busy but I won't, so I would definitely love meeting up.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is indeed a thank goodness, I can still talk with Fofoa- otherwise it could have taken an awful lot of wasted time trying to find Fale. Lamatia would her in her 50's- not very old- but the youngest stroke victim I know personally was only 23. The workshop was about searching for one's ancestors- there is a huge gap in the family trees we have for my dad- and we have none at all for my mum- just what I can recall. I don't think I mentioned. I am trying to cut back on computer time!


Exactly what I was thinking and a reason she would do it too. I'm surprised Fofoa was not told she was never to tell you. Perhaps you haven't told anyone you are coming and that is good.

I can understand cutting back on computer time with the workshop, lace group, and KTP along with KP. I imagine it has a way of taking up all your time. Hope you can find some time to do the tracing back of ancestors. That is so wonderful and I know you will enjoy it. I'll bet the workshop was quite helpful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Exactly what I was thinking and a reason she would do it too. I'm surprised Fofoa was not told she was never to tell you. Perhaps you haven't told anyone you are coming and that is good.
> 
> I can understand cutting back on computer time with the workshop, lace group, and KTP along with KP. I imagine it has a way of taking up all your time. Hope you can find some time to do the tracing back of ancestors. That is so wonderful and I know you will enjoy it. I'll bet the workshop was quite helpful.


Mind you if Fofoa had been told not to tell me, it strengthens my case with the Guardianship people. It still takes quite a lot of persistence finding which records relate to which person- but a tremendous amount is now on computer, so it is a lot easier than when I was looking years back.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> I am the other way I find the larger needles and thicker yarn harder to work with.just started aran weight jacket/cardigan and finding it hard going....its more denim blue than light blue
> 
> its http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEdf10/PATTeileen.php


Lovely pattern and color. Beautiful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Agnescr, I have resisted the temptation of Twisted Teardrop no longer and have bought it. I will have to wait to start it as I have two shawls to finish.
> Here is a shawl I designed myself


Oh my goodness. That is outstanding and not just the knitting, but the design too. So lovely. I'm sure you could sell that pattern.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Here's hoping you get your trip to the West Coast!


Thanks Julie. I will start saving. At least DH should be able to get the school to pay most of his expenses. This will leave just saving for me. Some time in January, so that gives me a little while.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> If you enjoy museums, the Balboa Park has several, Mingei is one, and have no idea what they will have on show when you might be there, but worth the effort. If it is still on exhibit, they have a totally awesome thing called "A Palace for Wednesday" that you could spend hours looking and still not see it all. Like a very large tree trunk (3 ft high, 2 1/2 across) with little "homes" hollowed out and tiny little people and critters. Some OCD dollmaker made it for an author and it ended up in the museum, supposedly on permanent display, but it was 10 yrs ago when I was there.


Wow, that sounds lovely. I usually don't have a car as we are in the hotel at the conference, but it would be lovely if there is good transportation.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mind you if Fofoa had been told not to tell me, it strengthens my case with the Guardianship people. It still takes quite a lot of persistence finding which records relate to which person- but a tremendous amount is now on computer, so it is a lot easier than when I was looking years back.


What a way to find out that Fale is at a different address. I hope you are able to keep track of his whereabouts till you get over there.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love this shawl Norma. I wouldn't have a clue about designing a pattern. I salute you! This is lovely.


Normaedern said:


> Agnescr, I have resisted the temptation of Twisted Teardrop no longer and have bought it. I will have to wait to start it as I have two shawls to finish.
> Here is a shawl I designed myself


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't know if DD will allow me to do that. I'll ask and if she says it is okay I'll do it. No guarantee though.


budasha said:


> What a romantic proposal....brought tears to my eyes. Any chance you can post the video?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> What a way to find out that Fale is at a different address. I hope you are able to keep track of his whereabouts till you get over there.


Indeed, so do I! I am very glad I did not disclose everything I am thinking of doing.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Going on 4:30pm, I have to say I think it may be more stress then a bug I had the other night.
I was at work today for about half an hour and I started to feel the same way. So needless to say I spent my shift running to the bathroom and back. :thumbdown: 

I am home now and on the couch in shorts and t-shirt. Going to see what I can knit today.

Going to go back and catch up.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Always enjoy your pix, don't usually get it said. The shawl is lovely but how do you manage that tail? I can tell you where it would be every time nature called if I were wearing it! Wish they had more crescent shawl patterns that I liked.


Use a mirror :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Agnescr, I have resisted the temptation of Twisted Teardrop no longer and have bought it. I will have to wait to start it as I have two shawls to finish.
> Here is a shawl I designed myself


That is gorgeous.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

all caught up and I am off for now. Have to search the fridge/freezer/cupboards for something to make for supper.

Check in later on.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. All this talk of packing suitcases is getting me thinking just how little I should bring with me on my visit in October. Luckily I am quite good (although I say it myself) at minimizing, just need to leave plenty of room for knitting.
> 
> Sending healing, calming and peaceful vibes to those who need then and happy Sunday hugs to all.
> 
> Sunday photos.....


Hi Purple. I'm a bit late in the day getting on tonight but hope you have had a good weekend. Love the shawl - lovely colour, should suit you!!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Gwen, your daughter's ring is just beautiful and so meaningful.
Margaret, that is going to be a beautiful cape when you finish it.
Sorlenna, your little sweater is just beautiful. I really love the pattern and the richness of the blue.
Mel, your sweaters are adorable. You amaze me with all you get done.
Marilyn, my sincerest sympathy over the loss of your daughter's friend. Putting you in the wings of the angels and praying for comfort and peace at such a terrible time.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Lovely knitting from Purple, Agnes, Mel, Darowil & Sorlenna. I'll put in my 'tuppence worth' and post a picture of the top and hat I knitted for Luke. It was knitted in Aran weight wool and is still a bit big for him, but it should fit come the winter. It was such an easy pattern (just 4 rows - 2 K rows followed by 2 rows of K1 P1 rib) and I think it looks quite boyish. I also learned how to do a shawl collar from this pattern and I may well use that again. It was a bit like doing short rows. The hat was supposed to have a turned up edge and a Pom-Pom on top, but I decided a more beany type hat would look more modern.


Love Luke's outfit, at the rate small boys grow I should think it would be perfect when the colder weather comes. I'm at present knitting a jacket for myself with the yarn which PurpleFi forced me to buy a few weeks back. This has a shawl collar so a learning curve for me too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

agnescr said:


> oh thats lovely what is the yarn and colour you used? I can knit them but dont think I will ever design them to many lovely patterns out there already :-D


I think the yarn was from The Knitting Goddess here in the UK. I think it was merino and tencel lace yarn in Forest. I say think as I knitted a while ago for a friend who always wears black :wink: 
There are so many pretty patterns but I like the creative bit, too. I have printed off Twisted Teardrop and it is very lovely.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> What talent you have, Norma! I would be still hunting for patterns to follow! Do you work from charts or written instructions?


A bit of both. I was taught to read written instructions as a teenager but I read charts as easily now. I do swop about a bit
:thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

agnescr said:


> This could be my next one after the twisted teardrop.stevieland has produced a few crescent shaped shawls
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mayapple-shawl


Just had a look at that pattern. That would be lovely Agnes, I bet you could knit it up in no time!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Agnescr, I have resisted the temptation of Twisted Teardrop no longer and have bought it. I will have to wait to start it as I have two shawls to finish.
> Here is a shawl I designed myself


That's a lovely design Norma. You're obviously a very talented lady!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Indeed, so do I! I am very glad I did not disclose everything I am thinking of doing.


That is certainly for the best!


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

RookieRetiree, 
I don't know any details about your immediate family but it sounds as if a big hug is in order, so I'm giving you my giant size hug along with prayers that everything will be OK.
Sarah


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here that would be very cheap - at least dog kennels charge more than that so I would suspect any catteries here would charge the same thing. --- sam



KateB said:


> It's boarding for cats Sam, like kennels except for cats not dogs. It's usually people going away on holiday who leave their cats there, and not cheap at £7.50 (about $5) a day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the shawl is quiet lovely Josephine - wonderful knitting - the buddah looks very condemplating after the rain. --- sam --- evening primrose - does it only open it the evening?



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. All this talk of packing suitcases is getting me thinking just how little I should bring with me on my visit in October. Luckily I am quite good (although I say it myself) at minimizing, just need to leave plenty of room for knitting.
> 
> Sending healing, calming and peaceful vibes to those who need then and happy Sunday hugs to all.
> 
> Sunday photos.....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very interesting normaedern - I know so very little about wales - any time you want to give us a history lesson feel free to do so. --- sam



Normaedern said:


> I am fine. Tonight I am going with DH to hear DGD play. She has been in the county orchestra since 10 and has been asked to go back to given them a viola extra. She changed from the violin at 13. She is now at university but still plays there with a local orchestra(lead viola) but she has just finished her first year studying Mechanical Engineering. The concert st with the county youth choir. I will try to post a picture of the church.
> 
> I couldn't get a picture to post so here is a link http://www.walesdirectory.co.uk/Ancient_Churches/St_Beunos_Church.htm


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is so cute kate - where did you find the pattern? he is going to look very handsome in it. --- sam



KateB said:


> Lovely knitting from Purple, Agnes, Mel, Darowil & Sorlenna. I'll put in my 'tuppence worth' and post a picture of the top and hat I knitted for Luke. It was knitted in Aran weight wool and is still a bit big for him, but it should fit come the winter. It was such an easy pattern (just 4 rows - 2 K rows followed by 2 rows of K1 P1 rib) and I think it looks quite boyish. I also learned how to do a shawl collar from this pattern and I may well use that again. It was a bit like doing short rows. The hat was supposed to have a turned up edge and a Pom-Pom on top, but I decided a more beany type hat would look more modern.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Agnes, your fishnerman cardigan is going to be gorgeous. I love the color and the thread you have purchased for your nest one. I hope to learn to knit lace. I love the shawls. Have red in mind for one and a purple one...my two favorite colors.

Kate, can't wait to see a picture of Luke in his little sweater and hat. You did an awesome job.

Norma, your shawl is gorgeous. I can't imagine making anything without a pattern.

Jeannette, I don't see how you do all that you do. You amaze me with your compassion and love for others.

Joy, God is surely smiling down on you and yours for all you do for the gosslings.

Our big ole black lab is scared of loud sounds and bad weather. When the fireworks started she got out of the gated back yard. It took Jim and I both to catch her and get her back in. I couldn't help but feel sorry for her.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is it going better at the pizza shop? --- sam



gagesmom said:


> All caught up now and I should get going, need to grab breakfast, get a shower and head off to work in a bit. Check in later.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Not really Sam, I am just biding my time til I start my job at Walmart and then i am giving my 2 weeks notice.


thewren said:


> is it going better at the pizza shop? --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely agnes - you do such great knitting. --- sam



agnescr said:


> I am the other way I find the larger needles and thicker yarn harder to work with.just started aran weight jacket/cardigan and finding it hard going....its more denim blue than light blue
> 
> its http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEdf10/PATTeileen.php


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I am just wondering. I have done a lot of filet crochet. Is following a chart much like it. The first row would be right to left, the second would be left to right. I used to highlight all odd rows in blue and all even rows in pinks and it would make it it easier for me to follow the pattern.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lovely shawl noraedern - and a great color. beautiful work. --- sam



Normaedern said:


> Agnescr, I have resisted the temptation of Twisted Teardrop no longer and have bought it. I will have to wait to start it as I have two shawls to finish.
> Here is a shawl I designed myself


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is tencel? --- sam



Normaedern said:


> I think the yarn was from The Knitting Goddess here in the UK. I think it was merino and tencel lace yarn in Forest. I say think as I knitted a while ago for a friend who always wears black :wink:
> There are so many pretty patterns but I like the creative bit, too. I have printed off Twisted Teardrop and it is very lovely.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> what is tencel? --- sam


It is rayon type fibre made from wood pulp.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> That is certainly for the best!


re: Julie not telling everything she has planned.
I always heard if you tell everything you know or plan, the person you tell will be as smart as you are! LOL!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Not really Sam, I am just biding my time til I start my job at Walmart and then i am giving my 2 weeks notice.


I know you're glad you applied at Wal-Mart. Now you know you already have a job. Are your co-workers unhappy with the way things are going? Or is everyone keeping their mouths shut?
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Assuming that you've marked the Tea Party postings as a "watch", when you come into Knitting Paradise, you'll have the main screen on top where you can click on Watched Topics (clicking on this will refresh your screen to the latest postings whenever you come back in). Then you'll see a list of your watched topics including the Tea Parties...there will be a "new posting" in green if someone has made an entry since you last checked it. You should see two names - Sam's as the originator and then the name of whomever posted last...under the last poster's name are two symbols: an => and a ->. If you click on the =>, it will take you back to where you last left off even if you haven't posted at that point in the postings. I tend to click on that symbol and then scroll up a couple of postings just in case there were a couple done at the same time...if I've read all of those, then I just scroll down to where I had left off and then continue reading. I think it should be the same on different computers because it's the programming in the website itself.
> 
> Let me know if you get it to work.


Not for me- both took me to the final post. I've tried all the various means suggested and either it hasn't done it as in this case or I can't even find what others are talking about. Such as the arrows on the KTP page.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I
> 
> Darowil...Hope it is a good fit for your niece to stay with you. I know from experience, how wonderful it is to have a special aunt in your life.
> We had a lovley afternoon yesterday. Had lucnh and then we went to a Wildlife park- almost a zoo whihc some open range areas of all Australian animals, nad many local ones. David took some photos of things I haven't yet posted so if he gets them off his phone to me I will post some.
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure Dave is having quite an adjustment -- glad he's liking the new job. Glad you had a great 4th with the family---didn't know you golfed; maybe you can show me how someday? Is the FeverFew helping you through the stormy days? I forgot to bring it with me so hope no headaches before I get home and back on it again....otherwise a migraine just may pop up with this new storm coming through. I can really tell when I've been off of it for awhile. I'll take one antihistamine (non-drowsy) before heading out today...that helps clear the sinuses too.


Would gladly show you how to golf, not great at it but I do ok and enjoy it. Let me know if you have time to meet on the 14th when your coming through again. We had no storms here or high winds so hope you got home with no complications. Glad that DD is doing well and has people to help out so you don't worry too much.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> This could be my next one after the twisted teardrop.stevieland has produced a few crescent shaped shawls
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mayapple-shawl


Oh no- I've been thinking that if she had a crescent shaped shawl I might try it. I'm not keen on the straight top to the triangular ones and wanted some shaping. Don't need anything else right now! Maybe when I finish the gansey and the cape I could look at one of these. Might be more sense though to finish the triangular one I have started and left months ago.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Now there's a new one for me. Thanks for that Rookie!!!!!! I tried it and it sure did work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ditto, I never knew that either! Cashmeregma hope you get to go with DH to San Fran.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I am the other way I find the larger needles and thicker yarn harder to work with.just started aran weight jacket/cardigan and finding it hard going....its more denim blue than light blue
> 
> its http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEdf10/PATTeileen.php


Saved the pattern. Looking good, at least it will grow quickly, though it will be heavy. But most should rest on your lap and assuming it is on circulars should help as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Agnescr, I have resisted the temptation of Twisted Teardrop no longer and have bought it. I will have to wait to start it as I have two shawls to finish.
> Here is a shawl I designed myself


I really do admire those who can design things like this. Looks lovely.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

jknappva said:


> All of you are doing such a wonderful thing with these young men and their families. They are going from the lost of our society to prosperous and good citizens. I hope as they prosper in their lives, they'll remember how much their lives turned around with all the positive help they've received and will do the same for someone who needs that same help.
> Junek


Most of them seem to be doing just that, June--helping others by paying it forward.

We were discussing the financial situation after dinner tonight when Susan brought up the topic of the hundreds of dollars needed to accompany the 501-3c application which is currently set to go to the IRS after Wednesday and we don't have a dime of it yet.

The gosling who is absorbing every bit of info that comes his way on this topic believes that one of the doctors he knows is going to present a check for that amount shortly. Susan is leery of counting on it but knows that God does have the strangest ways, sometimes, of working these things out. I just don't know if He might not have some other plan in mind or not. We shall see, if perhaps there is another route we must travel along to get the funds necessary.

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I know you're glad you applied at Wal-Mart. Now you know you already have a job. Are your co-workers unhappy with the way things are going? Or is everyone keeping their mouths shut?
> Hugs,
> Junek


The majority are unhappy but pretty much keeping there lips zipped. I am the only one who went out looking for another job.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's at least that here, too!
> 
> Thanks to all who commented on the pullover--now I have to get the pattern up for the testers.
> 
> I don't have a lot of time to catch up at the moment (laundry and cleaning today), but I will as soon as I can--meanwhile, hugs & blessings!


And I have a collection of yarns sitting out waiting for them to tell me which one wants to become Banksias. The one that most says yes may not have enough, so need to look more closely later, But for now I need to get organised for my first knitting group on Mondays.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I don't know if DD will allow me to do that. I'll ask and if she says it is okay I'll do it. No guarantee though.


I can well understand why she might not want it going out to the whole world!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> here that would be very cheap - at least dog kennels charge more than that so I would suspect any catteries here would charge the same thing. --- sam


One local place charges $16.50 per night for dogs $10 just for the day while you work


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Bulldog
Our big ole black lab is scared of loud sounds and bad weather. When the fireworks started she got out of the gated back yard. It took Jim and I both to catch her and get her back in. I couldn't help but feel sorry for her.[/quote said:


> Our girls were both very upset with the fireworks they were glued to me


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> re: Julie not telling everything she has planned.
> I always heard if you tell everything you know or plan, the person you tell will be as smart as you are! LOL!!
> Junek


You have a valid point there!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Melody* how much longer until the Walmart job starts?Be strong girl.....you can do it until the right time to change. My heart goes out to you; I know what it is like to have to work in a place you are not comfortable or happy.


gagesmom said:


> Not really Sam, I am just biding my time til I start my job at Walmart and then i am giving my 2 weeks notice.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, she is a very private person (unlike me) and I really don't think she will allow it.


darowil said:


> I can well understand why she might not want it going out to the whole world!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Kate I love the sweater and cap. I bet Luke looks really grown up in the sweater.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Agnescr, I have resisted the temptation of Twisted Teardrop no longer and have bought it. I will have to wait to start it as I have two shawls to finish.
> Here is a shawl I designed myself


Very pretty!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and now it is time to go to bed - everyone was sleepy at dinner tonight. --- sam

Kathy and I had a lovely lunch together today - drove to Holgate to a little restaurant - of which I cannot remember the name - had a very good salad of bit size chicken that had been broiled - quite a lot of it - strawberries - real bacon bits - small diced onions and greens with a raspberry vinegarette -think that is spelled wrong - a nice bowl of vegetable beef and custard pie for dessert. Kathy had an interesting dish of deep fried bell papper slices with poppyseed dressing as a did and bbq ribs and beans - and maple walnut cream pie with ice cream. I think we were both full.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sarah Chana said:


> RookieRetiree,
> I don't know any details about your immediate family but it sounds as if a big hug is in order, so I'm giving you my giant size hug along with prayers that everything will be OK.
> Sarah


Thank you very much. I appreciate the giant hug. As things go though, I think (pray) that we are through the worst of it and are beginning to see some clear sky.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn, sorry to hear about your daughters friend, terrible to lose someone so young.
Agnes, lovely shawls your lacy sweater is going to be so pretty, thanks for sharing the pattern link. I think that mayapple shawl may be the prettiest I've ever seen.
Gwen, congrats to your daughter, beautiful ring.
Kate, cute sweater for Luke.
Sorleena, the little sweater is beautiful.
Purple, lovely flowers & knitting.
The reunion wrapped up about 2 this afternoon & everyone started to clear out. We are staying here til morning when the new shocks for the Harey will be in. The others in our travelling group went off to visit some relatives on the other side of their family who live here. We were going to do a little touring around the city but it rained so we stayed in our room, DH snoring away & I have been catching up here..
I am sure I missed some things I wanted to comment about but time fr see soon.
Night all


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday Rookie!

Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> here that would be very cheap - at least dog kennels charge more than that so I would suspect any catteries here would charge the same thing. --- sam


It is very cheap Sam because it's wrong! I got my conversion to dollars the wrong way round and it should be nearer to $10 a day, not $5!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you everyone from your very kind remarks about my shawl. I did make it from a pattern (a mixture of written and charted) but one I figured out for myself. I haven't made a crescent shaped shawl but once I have figured out the shaping I'm going to have a go at designing one. I do agree that the shape will be easier to wear.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday Rookie!
> 
> Happy Birthday to you!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I am just wondering. I have done a lot of filet crochet. Is following a chart much like it. The first row would be right to left, the second would be left to right. I used to highlight all odd rows in blue and all even rows in pinks and it would make it it easier for me to follow the pattern.


Bulldog a chart is a chart...once you have the hang of the stitch symbols it is not difficult do a wee swatch of some lace patterns and you will find that its all about keeping count,, good luck


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely agnes - you do such great knitting. --- sam


I just wonder how long it will take me Sam,might be next winter rather than this


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> Oh no- I've been thinking that if she had a crescent shaped shawl I might try it. I'm not keen on the straight top to the triangular ones and wanted some shaping. Don't need anything else right now! Maybe when I finish the gansey and the cape I could look at one of these. Might be more sense though to finish the triangular one I have started and left months ago.


I have knitted 2 of the crescent shaped shawls but i much prefer the triangle shapes myself,but i really should stop looking at shawl patterns I have dozens..I kid you not,in a queue to do


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> Saved the pattern. Looking good, at least it will grow quickly, though it will be heavy. But most should rest on your lap and assuming it is on circulars should help as well.


It will be heavy since I am short and round,but as you say most of the weight will sit on my lap as I never use anything but circular needles now..have given all but case of straight needles away,only kept them as they were a birthday gift from kids


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Most of them seem to be doing just that, June--helping others by paying it forward.
> 
> We were discussing the financial situation after dinner tonight when Susan brought up the topic of the hundreds of dollars needed to accompany the 501-3c application which is currently set to go to the IRS after Wednesday and we don't have a dime of it yet.
> 
> ...


Joy you all do such great things with your goslings I really hope that doctor comes through for you


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday Rookie!
> 
> Happy Birthday to you!


Will add my Happy Birthday wishes to Julie's enjoy your day x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> the shawl is quiet lovely Josephine - wonderful knitting - the buddah looks very condemplating after the rain. --- sam --- evening primrose - does it only open it the evening?


Thank you Sam. Yes, the evening primrose is at it's best in the evening, the flowers fade during the day


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Rookie! I hope you have a lovely day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many turns Rookie! I hope you have a lovely day.


And from me HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Rookie.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday Rookie!
> 
> Happy Birthday to you!


Happy Birthday Rookie. Enjoy your day. x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. I have some dresses to alter this morning and then we are going for a swim this afternoon.

I hope everyone is going to have a good week, sending healing and peaceful vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.

Photos for Monday...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I have some dresses to alter this morning and then we are going for a swim this afternoon.
> 
> I hope everyone is going to have a good week, sending healing and peaceful vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Photos for Monday...


Lovely photos and lovely shawl!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Very nice Purple...the flowers the shawl and the knitting


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great shawl, Purple. When does it get it's first outing?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you Agnes,Norma and Martina, now I'm back to the lace weight one I started a while back.
Hope you are both well this morning. xxx

ps will probably wear it to WI on Wednesday


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are pictures of the engagement ring and of the Tribe.
> Future SIL is one on right wearing glasses...
> 
> Oops...loaded as a down load...let me try again.


 :thumbup: They look like a wonderful family. Great photo, gorgeous ring.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Very nice Purple...the flowers the shawl and the knitting


ditto!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I now have finished the Banksia pullover--and thanks to Darowil for the new name!
> 
> I'll read through the pattern once more to proof it. Also, a couple of you mentioned perhaps being testers, so if you would like to test it for me, pm me your email and I'll send it as soon as I have it put into a pdf. I'm just going to weigh the leftover yarn so I can a figure on how many yards I used.


Wow! That looks great!  :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Railyn said:


> I am upset this evening. My middle daughter has had a best friend for maybe 20 years or so and we knew her family, etc. I have seen Jennifer over the years, etc. Jennifer has not been feeling well for several months but refused to go to a dr. Last night she died in her sleep. She was about 40. I feel like I have lost a very good friend too. She will be sorely missed. So unexpected!


Oh gosh, so sorry to hear this. Very sad.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Will add my Happy Birthday wishes to Julie's enjoy your day x


Ditto from here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy BIrthday Rookie


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> People here are on to a good lurk- costs me about $25 a day for Ringo to be boarded.


 :shock: Good grief! I just searched a boarding kennel in my area, and yep $25 a day also. I have never used one so I had no idea how expensive.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Most of them seem to be doing just that, June--helping others by paying it forward.
> 
> We were discussing the financial situation after dinner tonight when Susan brought up the topic of the hundreds of dollars needed to accompany the 501-3c application which is currently set to go to the IRS after Wednesday and we don't have a dime of it yet.
> 
> ...


Trusting God to provide indicates why you've managed to do so much. And bless that young man for putting what he's learned into practice already!
I'm praying everything will come together for all of you!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday Rookie!
> 
> Happy Birthday to you!


Thanks, Julie, for the b'day reminder!!

A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY. I hope it's only one of many wonderful birthdays to come!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Sam. Yes, the evening primrose is at it's best in the evening, the flowers fade during the day


As opposed to our day lilies. They're aptly named since they bloom for a day and close at night. We have some lovely ones outside our windows that are burgundy with a gold center.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy, happy Birthday to you Rookie!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I have some dresses to alter this morning and then we are going for a swim this afternoon.
> 
> I hope everyone is going to have a good week, sending healing and peaceful vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Photos for Monday...


As always, your flowers are lovely. As is your knitting. Fantastic shawl!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your holden shawl is beautiful. Is that pattern very difficult?


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I have some dresses to alter this morning and then we are going for a swim this afternoon.
> 
> I hope everyone is going to have a good week, sending healing and peaceful vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Photos for Monday...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: Good grief! I just searched a boarding kennel in my area, and yep $25 a day also. I have never used one so I had no idea how expensive.


When my daughter in TX, goes out if town, she takes her dog to a doggie spa. Have no idea how much it costs but I'm sure it's expensive. From what she's said it's not just a boarding kennel. Evidently they spoil their "guests" because he perks right up and is eager to go in when he has to visit!!
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your holden shawl is beautiful. Is that pattern very difficult?


Thanks for all the compliments. Its an easy pattern once youget going.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy birthday, Rookie.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I have some dresses to alter this morning and then we are going for a swim this afternoon.
> 
> I hope everyone is going to have a good week, sending healing and peaceful vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Photos for Monday...


Beautiful! Love the variegated colour.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Rookie!!!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning everyone, 9:15 am, it is dull, grey and raining. We had a thunderstorm last night. I can sleep through a bomb going off, but it woke me up around 2am.


Happy Birthday Rookie, I hope you have a great day and get spoiled rotten. :thumbup: 

Going back to catch up. Didnt take to long to do that.

Copied last 2 patterns for the all in one tops last night. 1 is for ages 1-3 and the other is for ages 4-6. As you may have guessed I cast on the one for ages 1-3. Off I go for now. I am going to work on that until Gage wakes up. Check in later before work.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks.....it's starting off great.



Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday Rookie!
> 
> Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks, Normadern. It's been a good day so far.



Normaedern said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the Birthday Wishes....I feel so special with thoughts from around the world.



agnescr said:


> Will add my Happy Birthday wishes to Julie's enjoy your day x


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks, Kate. I plan to catch up on sleep and then do some knitting--that's a great day for me. Also have to make Dr. and dentist appointments which to me won't be fun, but necessary.



KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Rookie! I hope you have a lovely day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you so much---I'm the middle of the birthday sandwich cookie with youngest daughter's on the 6th and DH's on the 8th. The middle is the sweetest part, right?



PurpleFi said:


> And from me HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you to all who have remembered my birthday---what a special way to start out my day!!

I love the shawl; you'll look lovely wearing it to WI.

Mel....how many more sweaters are you planning on making? You sure are making them quickly--I'm not nearly that proficient. Hope everyone in the house is feeling better. 

As far as getting spoiled on my birthday---there are flowers on my dining room table and DH got me a new rolling pin---guess he's not afraid I'll use it on him. I have my Mom's old wooden one, but it's not very heavy and I've been coveting Julie's hard wood rolling pin. I thought I wanted a marble one until I lifted it! DH got me the Oxo brand one that seems pretty hefty and ergonomic--not that I will use it that much to worry about repetitive motion injuries--but a very nice gift. 

I'll have a Mocha Iced Coffee for breakfast along with a small pastry and then start my day. DH is going out so I can work on lace work without worry of being interrupted which invariably results in frogging---I have to use lifelines when I do lace!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

*Happy Birthday, Rookie!* It sounds as if your day is going well!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm off to the post office in a bit--have to get DD's box on its way (the Banksia is in there for GD, and I have ribbing for the boy's sweater started as of last night). I also realized I forgot to put the abbreviations in the pattern.  Well, that's taken care of now.

Hope all have a great day!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the birthday wishes....the Banksia will be treasured, I'm sure. You're another one with whom I couldn't keep up with on your knitting---you seem to always have something new going on. I'm struggling to get my WIPs finished so I can start some other ones.



Sorlenna said:


> I'm off to the post office in a bit--have to get DD's box on its way (the Banksia is in there for GD, and I have ribbing for the boy's sweater started as of last night). I also realized I forgot to put the abbreviations in the pattern.  Well, that's taken care of now.
> 
> Hope all have a great day!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Rookie.

Glad you will get to work on some lace, but do you have any plans for tonight? Bet the flowers are lovely.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Purple...Your Holden is beautiful. I have the pattern for the Holden and the yarn and just never got it started as it is for me. LOL Typical. Someday. Your garden is like a little piece of Heaven. Beautiful.

Sorlenna...How lucky anybody is to receive one of your sweaters.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you very much. DH will cook dinner tonight and then on Wednesday, we'll go out to celebrate DD#2's and DH's birthdays along with mine. We'll be all together over the weekend up in Madison for Isla's baptism, so a busy birthday and other occasion celebrations.



Cashmeregma said:


> Happy Birthday Rookie.
> 
> Glad you will get to work on some lace, but do you have any plans for tonight? Bet the flowers are lovely.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I have some beautiful green yarn (right CMaliza?) that I decided to use for the Holden....one of these days. Hope mine turns out as lovely as Purple's.



Cashmeregma said:


> Purple...Your Holden is beautiful. I have the pattern for the Holden and the yarn and just never got it started as it is for me. LOL Typical. Someday. Your garden is like a little piece of Heaven. Beautiful.
> 
> Sorlenna...How lucky anybody is to receive one of your sweaters.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Rookie!! And many more.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Purple, beautiful shawl and the flowers look like a bouquet in your garden. Lovely combination.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, So sorry at the loss of your DDs friend.
SaraChana, welcome. I'm from Long Island so love Jersey girls.
Kate, likes sweater is lovely.
Rookie, happy birthday.
Purple, love your Holden shawl.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I like the many more part very much.



machriste said:


> Happy Birthday, Rookie!! And many more.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes....the Banksia will be treasured, I'm sure. You're another one with whom I couldn't keep up with on your knitting---you seem to always have something new going on. I'm struggling to get my WIPs finished so I can start some other ones.


Oh, we won't talk about the WIPs and UFOs lying around here... :XD:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you very much.



sassafras123 said:


> Marilyn, So sorry at the loss of your DDs friend.
> SaraChana, welcome. I'm from Long Island so love Jersey girls.
> Kate, likes sweater is lovely.
> Rookie, happy birthday.
> Purple, love your Holden shawl.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: Good grief! I just searched a boarding kennel in my area, and yep $25 a day also. I have never used one so I had no idea how expensive.


I guess at least yours was not cheaper- a small consolation!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks.....it's starting off great.


And may that continue for the whole year!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Had a strange visitor today,about the size of a bantam hen brown speckled plumage,anyone recognise it?
also some of my flowers
Colin was told this morning that the feeding peg in his stomach is permanent,so no more solid food or fluids,he has also started noticing that his family,4 plus 7 grandkids, don't visit often,really sad that,just wonder how many visitors he would get if I wasn't going in.Had him out in the fresh air for an hour today was really warm


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the photos and for the update on Colin. So sorry that he's not getting visited as often as he should. I'm sure your visits mean the world to him.



agnescr said:


> Had a strange visitor today,about the size of a bantam hen brown speckled plumage,anyone recognise it?
> also some of my flowers
> Colin was told this morning that the feeding peg in his stomach is permanent,so no more solid food or fluids,he has also started noticing that his family,4 plus 7 grandkids, don't visit often,really sad that,just wonder how many visitors he would get if I wasn't going in.Had him out in the fresh air for an hour today was really warm


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Had a strange visitor today,about the size of a bantam hen brown speckled plumage,anyone recognise it?
> also some of my flowers
> Colin was told this morning that the feeding peg in his stomach is permanent,so no more solid food or fluids,he has also started noticing that his family,4 plus 7 grandkids, don't visit often,really sad that,just wonder how many visitors he would get if I wasn't going in.Had him out in the fresh air for an hour today was really warm


Lovely flowers!! That an odd bird, for sure!
It's a shame Colin's family are so bad about visiting him. They'll regret it one day. And more's the shame that he notices. I'm sure it hurts him!
Hugs to you both, 
Junek


----------



## master of none (Feb 26, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Had a strange visitor today,about the size of a bantam hen brown speckled plumage,anyone recognise it?


could that possibly be a young wild turkey? from the shape of the body, length of legs and shape of tail is what I am guessing on along with the coloring. una


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

June I thought he was going to cry when he was talking about it,they don't realise how lucky they are still having one parent alive,would think with what he has been through they would appreciate him and visit him more, they just have to look at some of the poor souls in the ward who never get visitors and look up hopefully as someone walks by


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

master of none said:


> could that possibly be a young wild turkey? from the shape of the body, length of legs and shape of tail is what I am guessing on along with the coloring. una


Lol not in Scotland it wouldnt,only turkey we see is on a plate at Christmas.
will try for a better picture if it returns


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess at least yours was not cheaper- a small consolation!


Wow-- just when I no longer have a dog to board once in a while, I find out ours has got to be one of the cheaper ones-- $10/day for 35 lb dog.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

master of none said:


> could that possibly be a young wild turkey? from the shape of the body, length of legs and shape of tail is what I am guessing on along with the coloring. una


This was my first thought, too, but didn't know if you have turkeys there or not.

Flowers are lovely-- and so were Purple's.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Agnes, I'm sorry to hear that Colin's feeding tube is permanent, but glad he seems to making improvements. Yes, I think that his family is missing out not spending time with him. 

Could your visitor have been a pheasant? That was my impression, but it seems a bit off, even so (legs are longer than I'd expect). Or maybe a turkey escaped from a farm?!


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

*sings* Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday, dear Rookie, Happy Birthday to you!! 

I hope you have a wonderful day surrounded by everything that makes you delightfully happy and that it carries on each day of the year! =)

Sam I did go back and watch that video and all the rest about Rookie Rolling techniques. Boy oh boy, I could get packing down to a very small space and leave lots of room for yarn sale procurement, patterns and projects!! Thanks for letting me know about that, it's amazing!

Gagesmom, I sure hope that things will settle down for you. Having to work in a hostile work environment is not good for your health at all. Big hugs!!

Hubby was reading the new Popular Mechanics and brought this to my attention and I thought I would share.

Catnip Mosquito Repellant

Rinse 2 cups of stemmed fresh catnip
Roll lightly with rolling pin, then place in a quart jar and cover with 3 to 4 cups of mild rice vinegar

Seal the jar and store in a dark cupboard for two weeks. 

SHAKE the jar once a day during the two weeks.

Strain.

Put in a spray bottle and spritz your skin and whatever area you want to keep the mosquitoes away from.

AVOID CATS

Credit: Ann Lovejoy - Gardening Expert

Now if you all remember back to Friday, we were discussing the Ballerina Cardigan and how difficult it was to find the pattern? Well I sent an email to Sidar and told you I would let you know the results. Kansas g-ma, if you will send me your email address in a pm I would be glad to send you this pattern. Thanks to a lovely lady named Dianne at Sidar, I have the full version of this pattern in a PDF format. Anyone wanting it just send me a pm with your email address and I will be happy to send it to you!!

I am so glad when things work out. I was in a rush this morning and knocked a cup of tea off the coffee table onto the rug. I put salt on it immediately and now it's just about ready to vacuum. I love when things like that are so easy to clean up. =)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> June I thought he was going to cry when he was talking about it,they don't realise how lucky they are still having one parent alive,would think with what he has been through they would appreciate him and visit him more, they just have to look at some of the poor souls in the ward who never get visitors and look up hopefully as someone walks by


I am so sorry to hear of this latest bulletin on Colin's progress. Not good that his family is not getting in to see him- I know how hard it can be from just the 18 months I had visiting my dad before he died- fortunately Fale considered visiting my dad to be the highest priority in my life- so there were no scenes about my being away as much as I had to be. I wonder if anyone will be able to identify your bird visitor? I certainly have no idea! I must take a photo of my violas now they are flowering! Lovely to see your flowers!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Wow-- just when I no longer have a dog to board once in a while, I find out ours has got to be one of the cheaper ones-- $10/day for 35 lb dog.


That's life, isn't it?


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

PurpleFi, what beautiful flowers!! I love carnations but my favorites are Daisies. I absolutely love them =) Your shawl is just beautiful!! You are a very talented lady!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Agnes- dear heart, I know this is a tough time for you. You love Colin so much and I a m saddened that his family don't come around much. Although you are there all the time, that is what love is. Biggest hugs for you and Colin both. Unfortunate for the feeding peg being permanent. But glad that you got him out in the sunshine and fresh air. Probably did him a world of wonders.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

agnescr said:


> June I thought he was going to cry when he was talking about it,they don't realise how lucky they are still having one parent alive,would think with what he has been through they would appreciate him and visit him more, they just have to look at some of the poor souls in the ward who never get visitors and look up hopefully as someone walks by


Agnescr, that is just terrible. I can empathise as my entire family and I are estranged. Never hear from any of them or see any of them. I suppose I could see this coming, in retrospect, because the only time I ever did see them was when they wanted something. When I had nothing left to give, they stopped all contact. I am grateful that I know how to use a computer and I knit and crochet because as I get older, it's Hubby and I, a few close friends that I see, many wonderful friends on the internet from all over the world and my yarn crafts. It breaks my heart to hear that he had a difficult time holding back the tears. It hurts, of course it would. Just makes me so angry when kids are so un-grateful for the very life they have. If it wasn't for their parents, they wouldn't even be here. I worry about people that are in this position because health officials love to brand people that are sad as being depressed and fill them full of drugs to keep them calm. Been there done that with the health officials I deal with. Good thing my GP stands up for me and disagrees with all the specialists that meet me for 5 minutes and say I'm depressed. Give him a big hug and tell him that there are lots of us that care out here. =)


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

My all in ones......so far. 25 pictured. Started the first of the size 1-3 yrs old last night and have copied the pattern for the 4-6 yrs old.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

master of none said:


> could that possibly be a young wild turkey? from the shape of the body, length of legs and shape of tail is what I am guessing on along with the coloring. una


I was thinking the same thing about this young bird. Either a young turkey or a type of partridge perhaps? Too bad you couldn't hear the sound it makes. That would give us more clues!


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> My all in ones......


Holy Cow!!!!! If I could get my fingers to go fast enough to make that many I would probably have my yarn all in knots all over the place! You are one amazing lady =) They are perfect. Just perfect. Beautiful with lovely colors and I am sure the recipients will be just delighted with them =)


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> Holy Cow!!!!! If I could get my fingers to go fast enough to make that many I would probably have my yarn all in knots all over the place! You are one amazing lady =) They are perfect. Just perfect. Beautiful with lovely colors and I am sure the recipients will be just delighted with them =)


Aww thanks Ms.Tess...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

let me join my voice with Julie's in wishing you a great happy birthday - make the day special. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday Rookie!
> 
> Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh - keep going - we love looking at them. --- sam



agnescr said:


> I have knitted 2 of the crescent shaped shawls but i much prefer the triangle shapes myself,but i really should stop looking at shawl patterns I have dozens..I kid you not,in a queue to do


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Sam, this one absolutely blew me away. It's called Ranger Roll Packing and shows you how to pack everything so it fits into that little bag.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> My all in ones......so far. 25 pictured. Started the first of the size 1-3 yrs old last night and have copied the pattern for the 4-6 yrs old.


As you say- the knitting Ninja!!!!!!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Had a strange visitor today,about the size of a bantam hen brown speckled plumage,anyone recognise it?
> also some of my flowers
> Colin was told this morning that the feeding peg in his stomach is permanent,so no more solid food or fluids,he has also started noticing that his family,4 plus 7 grandkids, don't visit often,really sad that,just wonder how many visitors he would get if I wasn't going in.Had him out in the fresh air for an hour today was really warm


Sorry that Colin's family are not coming through for him, he's lucky he's got you to visit him.
Could your bird have been a young pheasant?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> Catnip Mosquito Repellant
> 
> Rinse 2 cups of stemmed fresh catnip
> Roll lightly with rolling pin, then place in a quart jar and cover with 3 to 4 cups of mild rice vinegar
> ...


....but they won't avoid you - smelling of catnip I reckon they would come from miles around! :lol:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Agnes, I'm sorry to hear that Colin's feeding tube is permanent, but glad he seems to making improvements. Yes, I think that his family is missing out not spending time with him.
> 
> Could your visitor have been a pheasant? That was my impression, but it seems a bit off, even so (legs are longer than I'd expect). Or maybe a turkey escaped from a farm?!


No turkey farms round here mostly down south I think...I too thought pheasant but legs seem to long


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> Holy Cow!!!!! If I could get my fingers to go fast enough to make that many I would probably have my yarn all in knots all over the place! You are one amazing lady =) They are perfect. Just perfect. Beautiful with lovely colors and I am sure the recipients will be just delighted with them =)


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so sorry to hear of this latest bulletin on Colin's progress. Not good that his family is not getting in to see him- I know how hard it can be from just the 18 months I had visiting my dad before he died- fortunately Fale considered visiting my dad to be the highest priority in my life- so there were no scenes about my being away as much as I had to be. I wonder if anyone will be able to identify your bird visitor? I certainly have no idea! I must take a photo of my violas now they are flowering! Lovely to see your flowers!


would think with them losing their mum that they would be aware that there dad really needs to have them visit,i dread to think what would happen if they lost Colin too,I lost my mum at 17 and my dad at 23


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> My all in ones......so far. 25 pictured. Started the first of the size 1-3 yrs old last night and have copied the pattern for the 4-6 yrs old.


Lean mean knitting machile  :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Rookie....Happy Birthday! May it be filled with many blessings as I know that you are truly blessed with a wonderful family.

Gagesmom...Stay strong as you wait for your other job to begin. 

Purplefi....Your shawl is beautiful. 

I took a short drive today to a special shop with quality yarns and fabrics. I picked up a few items and dreamed about others. I return to work tomorrow, but have really enjoyed my time off.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the shawl is lovely purplefi - such fine knitting. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I have some dresses to alter this morning and then we are going for a swim this afternoon.
> 
> I hope everyone is going to have a good week, sending healing and peaceful vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Photos for Monday...


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Rookie! I hope you have a wonderful day.

I am finally unwinding after a frantic few days where we not only had the two smallest grandsons (5months and nearly 2 years) for an overnight stay, but also went to a big family barbecue, against the background of trying to pack for our holiday and make everything at home ready for a three week absence. Never mind, in the end, I got all the clothes we needed to take washed, ironed and packed, we have briefed the children next door as to watering the garden (they are earning some pocket money for their holiday), cleaned out both fridges, and ticked all the other preparatory tasks off the list. So now I am relaxing with a virtual cup of tea. 

I doubt if I shall have much opportunity to post for the next three weeks or so: past experience tells me that even where I should theoretically be able to access the internet, in reality such access is likely to be unreliable. If I can, I will try to at least keep up with the news from TP Land, but the chances to post may not be frequent. Never mind, I will catch up, and it is all in a good cause, after all! We are off early tomorrow morning, and will catch a midday ferry to France. After that, we will be meandering about a bit, before arriving in Provence on Thursday. 

Best wishes to everyone until I can rejoin you


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> Sam, this one absolutely blew me away. It's called Ranger Roll Packing and shows you how to pack everything so it fits into that little bag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry that Colin's family are not coming through for him, he's lucky he's got you to visit him.
> Could your bird have been a young pheasant?


Kate that looks very much like it but not seen any adult birds about


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely flowers agnes - the bird I can't identify - I will wait for a better birder than I am. not sure how to react to colin's stomach plug - is this a good or bad thing - I realize he will still be getting nutrition - why nothing my mouth anymore? that is too bad about the relatives - but it happens more time than not. they go back to their own lives unless there is something in it for them. sending him tons of healing energy. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Had a strange visitor today,about the size of a bantam hen brown speckled plumage,anyone recognise it?
> also some of my flowers
> Colin was told this morning that the feeding peg in his stomach is permanent,so no more solid food or fluids,he has also started noticing that his family,4 plus 7 grandkids, don't visit often,really sad that,just wonder how many visitors he would get if I wasn't going in.Had him out in the fresh air for an hour today was really warm


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do they have wild turkeys in Scotland? --- sam



master of none said:


> could that possibly be a young wild turkey? from the shape of the body, length of legs and shape of tail is what I am guessing on along with the coloring. una


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Kate that looks very much like it but not seen any adult birds about


There are dozens of the things here. They are not the brightest of birds and seem to specialise in waiting at the side of the road until you drive up and then they run in front of you!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> do they have wild turkeys in Scotland? --- sam


No Sam, we only have them in turkey farms.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks pacer and all my brothers and sisters of my heart. I am staying strong and just waiting til the time is right. I am off now as I have to work tonight, just a short shift. See all of you later on.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's great ms. tess - I better not be waiting to the last minute to pack like I usually do. --- sam



Ms. Tess said:


> Sam, this one absolutely blew me away. It's called Ranger Roll Packing and shows you how to pack everything so it fits into that little bag.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The biggest gap on dad's side is one Jessie Downie McNeill the only trace of her I have found is in a census record of a school in England, not Ireland where she was born- but there is a real possibility it is the same girl- the dates fit. She was married to Charles Workman, who does show up- he was the first Professor of Pathology at Glasgow University, back in the 1890's or there abouts. I know they lived for years in Germany while he was studying- but not sure exactly when he took up the Chair- but I am sure the University would have records of things like that. I used to have one of his Microscopes, but sadly it got lost in one move up here. These are my father's Maternal Grandparents. The Workman family we have quite a lot of information on, just not the McNeills.


I worked with someone with the surname Workman who said she was a relation of Daniel de Foe. I wonder if Charles Workman was any relation? She was working in London but said her family had come from Scotland way back.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do they have pheasant in Scotland? --- sam



KateB said:


> Sorry that Colin's family are not coming through for him, he's lucky he's got you to visit him.
> Could your bird have been a young pheasant?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the first all start game is tonight and as we are leaving in an hour and a half I should at least start to get ready by getting my shower. hope I have good news when I return - gary seems to think they have a very good team and he would know. --- sam --- 83° - sticky and humid - i'm lovin it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Had a strange visitor today,about the size of a bantam hen brown speckled plumage,anyone recognise it?
> also some of my flowers
> Colin was told this morning that the feeding peg in his stomach is permanent,so no more solid food or fluids,he has also started noticing that his family,4 plus 7 grandkids, don't visit often,really sad that,just wonder how many visitors he would get if I wasn't going in.Had him out in the fresh air for an hour today was really warm


Lovely flowers. Could the bird be a young pheasant?


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely flowers agnes - the bird I can't identify - I will wait for a better birder than I am. not sure how to react to colin's stomach plug - is this a good or bad thing - I realize he will still be getting nutrition - why nothing my mouth anymore? that is too bad about the relatives - but it happens more time than not. they go back to their own lives unless there is something in it for them. sending him tons of healing energy. --- sam


sam they also think he might have the start of parkinsons as he was having great difficulty swallowing,as to the plug he seems to be getting enough nutrition and gaining small amounts of weight..the thing he misses most is a cup of tea


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> do they have wild turkeys in Scotland? --- sam


nooooooooooooooo,probably our Capercaillie would be the nearest to wild turkey

http://www.rspb.org.uk/wildlife/birdguide/name/c/capercaillie/


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry that Colin's feeding peg is a permanent thing but guess it could be worse. Glad you were able to have him out in the fresh air some today. I imagine he quite enjoyed it too. Too sad that family isn't visiting much....they will regret it eventually if they don't change that habit.

Loved all your flower pictures.



agnescr said:


> Had a strange visitor today,about the size of a bantam hen brown speckled plumage,anyone recognise it?
> also some of my flowers
> Colin was told this morning that the feeding peg in his stomach is permanent,so no more solid food or fluids,he has also started noticing that his family,4 plus 7 grandkids, don't visit often,really sad that,just wonder how many visitors he would get if I wasn't going in.Had him out in the fresh air for an hour today was really warm


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> do they have pheasant in Scotland? --- sam


aye sam we do, hundreds of them...just not seen any this way to built up


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> PurpleFi, what beautiful flowers!! I love carnations but my favorites are Daisies. I absolutely love them =) Your shawl is just beautiful!! You are a very talented lady!


Thanks Tess, the daisies are self seeded, like the poppies they just arrived.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> the first all start game is tonight and as we are leaving in an hour and a half I should at least start to get ready by getting my shower. hope I have good news when I return - gary seems to think they have a very good team and he would know. --- sam --- 83° - sticky and humid - i'm lovin it.


Fingers crossed...good luck to them :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely flowers. Could the bird be a young pheasant?


Seems to be the consensus Purple


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> My all in ones......so far. 25 pictured. Started the first of the size 1-3 yrs old last night and have copied the pattern for the 4-6 yrs old.


So many and so gorgeous and I am still struggling with my first one, that'll teach me to try and introduce a lace pattern :lol:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry that Colin's feeding peg is a permanent thing but guess it could be worse. Glad you were able to have him out in the fresh air some today. I imagine he quite enjoyed it too.


It could well be worse Gwen...I was trying to make him laugh bout it because he was feeling down said "think of it this way Colin,no more grocery shopping,no more grocery cost and no dishes to wash! and they will do home delivery at no cost"


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:



> let me join my voice with Julie's in wishing you a great happy birthday - make the day special. --- sam


Thanks, Sam. And as a special gift, we have another baby in the family with a nephew born last night so shares our daughter's birthday. Day's twin is the grandpa!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Rookie....Happy Birthday! May it be filled with many blessings as I know that you are truly blessed with a wonderful family.
> 
> Gagesmom...Stay strong as you wait for your other job to begin.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Glad you had a great time off.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Seems to be the consensus Purple


There are a lot and I mean 1000s of young being reared at the moment ready for the hunting season to open next month.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Happy Birthday, Rookie! I hope you have a wonderful day.
> 
> I am finally unwinding after a frantic few days where we not only had the two smallest grandsons (5months and nearly 2 years) for an overnight stay, but also went to a big family barbecue, against the background of trying to pack for our holiday and make everything at home ready for a three week absence. Never mind, in the end, I got all the clothes we needed to take washed, ironed and packed, we have briefed the children next door as to watering the garden (they are earning some pocket money for their holiday), cleaned out both fridges, and ticked all the other preparatory tasks off the list. So now I am relaxing with a virtual cup of tea.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the birthday wishes and have a great holiday


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> There are dozens of the things here. They are not the brightest of birds and seem to specialise in waiting at the side of the road until you drive up and then they run in front of you!


My brother worked in a goose and turkey hatchery and said he couldn't decide which one was dumber!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> would think with them losing their mum that they would be aware that there dad really needs to have them visit,i dread to think what would happen if they lost Colin too,I lost my mum at 17 and my dad at 23


Some people can be remarkably slow to learn. I am saddened that you are facing Colin maybe not being here for long, when you have lost such important family members so young. 
On the bright side you do have the joy of young Quinn.

I have to put on my galoshes and head out to the clothes line- got my heaviest towel washed- it usually unbalances the machine badly- but this load has gone through ok- and I must take the peelings out to the compost heap. Ringo always finds lots to sniff when I am out there.

I have started the major commission I have to finish before October- it is coming along fairly quickly- bit boring- it is double moss stitch, a tailored jacket.

Very grey day- no wind to speak of- but the towels will still go out on the line.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ms. Tess said:


> Agnescr, that is just terrible. I can empathise as my entire family and I are estranged. Never hear from any of them or see any of them. I suppose I could see this coming, in retrospect, because the only time I ever did see them was when they wanted something. When I had nothing left to give, they stopped all contact. I am grateful that I know how to use a computer and I knit and crochet because as I get older, it's Hubby and I, a few close friends that I see, many wonderful friends on the internet from all over the world and my yarn crafts. It breaks my heart to hear that he had a difficult time holding back the tears. It hurts, of course it would. Just makes me so angry when kids are so un-grateful for the very life they have. If it wasn't for their parents, they wouldn't even be here. I worry about people that are in this position because health officials love to brand people that are sad as being depressed and fill them full of drugs to keep them calm. Been there done that with the health officials I deal with. Good thing my GP stands up for me and disagrees with all the specialists that meet me for 5 minutes and say I'm depressed. Give him a big hug and tell him that there are lots of us that care out here. =)


Prayers for you and Agnescr and Colin. Prayers to for those who don't understand what they are missing.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> My all in ones......so far. 25 pictured. Started the first of the size 1-3 yrs old last night and have copied the pattern for the 4-6 yrs old.


Great and FAST knitting. You are a star :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> I worked with someone with the surname Workman who said she was a relation of Daniel de Foe. I wonder if Charles Workman was any relation? She was working in London but said her family had come from Scotland way back.


There seem to be thousands with the name Workman- our branch come from around Wigtown, but also connect to Ireland.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> There are dozens of the things here. They are not the brightest of birds and seem to specialise in waiting at the side of the road until you drive up and then they run in front of you!


Ditto in Wales:thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks, Sam. And as a special gift, we have another baby in the family with a nephew born last night so shares our daughter's birthday. Day's twin is the grandpa!


That is wonderful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

These are four of the wee tops that I have knitted recently and meanwhile Mel -the Knitting Ninja - has done 24! :shock: :lol: I like how you can change the pattern around a bit and make them all different. I have another one which I tried to add a 'frill' to, but it came out more like a cape....you can't win them all! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> My all in ones......so far. 25 pictured. Started the first of the size 1-3 yrs old last night and have copied the pattern for the 4-6 yrs old.


Really lovely-- you are a talented lady!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks, Sam. And as a special gift, we have another baby in the family with a nephew born last night so shares our daughter's birthday. Day's twin is the grandpa!


Congratulations!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

KateB said:


> ....but they won't avoid you - smelling of catnip I reckon they would come from miles around! :lol:


Nah, the vinegar will REALLY turn them off.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> June I thought he was going to cry when he was talking about it,they don't realise how lucky they are still having one parent alive,would think with what he has been through they would appreciate him and visit him more, they just have to look at some of the poor souls in the ward who never get visitors and look up hopefully as someone walks by


I think it's shameful the way some children treat their ailing and aging parents. They may not realize it but those chickens WILL come home to roost...they're setting an example that their own children will follow.
When my mom was in a nursing home the last years of her life, I was working as my DH had passed away but I drove those 40 miles every Sun. to see her. And was thankful for every minute I could spend with her.
Hugs for you and blessings for Colin,
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

KateB said:


> There are dozens of the things here. They are not the brightest of birds and seem to specialise in waiting at the side of the road until you drive up and then they run in front of you!


Must be related to chickens-- totally dumb birds.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I am only on page 30 but wanted to stop and wish Jeanette a very Happy Birthday.
Joy, prayers are being said for the money to come through for you and yours. I just know God ants this wonderful work to continue.
Oh Josephine, I just love your shawl. One of my two favorite colors to wear. Your work is to be strived for. It is just perfect.
Mel, hang in there hon,Have you surrounded in prayer. we all love you and don't want to see you in such a stressful situation.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> My all in ones......so far. 25 pictured. Started the first of the size 1-3 yrs old last night and have copied the pattern for the 4-6 yrs old.


They are darling. You are a knitting factory, girl. LOL!!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I am only on page 30 but wanted to stop and wish Jeanette a very Happy Birthday.
> Joy, prayers are being said for the money to come through for you and yours. I just know God ants this wonderful work to continue.
> Oh Josephine, I just love your shawl. One of my two favorite colors to wear. Your work is to be strived for. It is just perfect.
> Mel, hang in there hon,Have you surrounded in prayer. we all love you and don't want to see you in such a stressful situation.


Thanks Betty!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

KateB said:


> These are four of the wee tops that I have knitted recently and meanwhile Mel -the Knitting Ninja - has done 24! :shock: :lol: I like how you can change the pattern around a bit and make them all different. I have another one which I tried to add a 'frill' to, but it came out more like a cape....you can't win them all! :roll: :lol:


Those are all darling!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> would think with them losing their mum that they would be aware that there dad really needs to have them visit,i dread to think what would happen if they lost Colin too,I lost my mum at 17 and my dad at 23


I can sympathize with you, I lost my dad when I was 17 but I was blessed to have my mom until I was 54. I'm really sorry that my children didn't know either of their grandfathers. My DH's father and mine both died at age 53, a year before we were married. And my DH died when he was 53.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My brother worked in a goose and turkey hatchery and said he couldn't decide which one was dumber!


My mother always said turkeys were so dumb they'd hold their heads up and drown in a rain storm!!! LOL!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> These are four of the wee tops that I have knitted recently and meanwhile Mel -the Knitting Ninja - has done 24! :shock: :lol: I like how you can change the pattern around a bit and make them all different. I have another one which I tried to add a 'frill' to, but it came out more like a cape....you can't win them all! :roll: :lol:


They're darling. The little white one looks like angel wings...so cute.
Junek


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

jknappva said:


> My mother always said turkeys were so dumb they'd hold their heads up and drown in a rain storm!!! LOL!!
> Junek


When I raised turkeys I always had to run out if it started raining and chase them inside the coop. They are so silly, they watch the rain drops falling and because of the way their beaks are, the rain runs down their nostrils and indeed does drown them. Stupid birds, good thing they taste good! rofl


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Kate, I love the little tops you have made. I have the pattern in my files. So much other stuff to do before that and Allyson is wanting me to knit a bunch of dishcloths for her flea market booth. Of coarse, primary goal right now is to finish her socks. 
Our trip starts on the 21st and have no clue as to what yarns to purchase for scarves or shawls or how much. I know what to get for socks.
You are all so much more advanced than I.
Have not felt well past few days. Didn't even make it out Sunday and find our church can be very judgemental when one doesn't make all the services. I always listen to them on the internet though and know God knows my heart.
Guess Daralene and I could be Sisters. Due to scars in the past, I tend to worry about what others think more than I should. Nough said.
I so wish, Jeanette, that you are pampered and showered with love and all good things on your birthday. Thank you so much for advising me on my socks. You and Margaret are a lifesaver and I Love You Both
Have a great day ya'll....Betty


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Have not felt well past few days. Didn't even make it out Sunday and find our church can be very judgemental when one doesn't make all the services. I always listen to them on the internet though and know God knows my heart.


You are right--and that doesn't sound very Christian on their part to me. That's all I'm saying about that...

Melody! My goodness, woman, what knitting--and love those from Kate as well.

I'm up to round 17 of the new pullover, with a bit to go before I see if the pattern's working or not. If it is, I'll post a picture soon.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone! Sorry I haven't been around much this past while. I have had a lot going on and just took it easy and posted on the main forum for a bit. 

I am having my final (I hope) test tomorrow and then I should know more. DH has a couple more that have been booked as a result of previous tests. We are just doing the best we can and hopefully everything is going to work out for both of us. 

I have been knitting up a storm -- have a stashbuster cardi nearly finished for a dear friend in Athabasca which is north of Edmonton. 

She is my son's age, and owns a quilting store there . She admired the stashbuster and as I am still trying to get rid of my huge amount of yarn I decided to make her one for this coming winter. She mentioned that the house gets chilly in the bitter weather and I know she will be able to use it.

I am caught up with last week but haven't had a chance to check out what is happening here. I see that Jinx is posting so I hope everything is okay there. 

Our son has his house up for sale and they are out there looking around for a temporary rental - then they will look for a house that has the things they want. 

Our summer is finally here - not hot like down south but very pleasant. I hope Bonnie enjoyed her trip through the Crowsnest Pass and up to Kelowna, she had excellent weather.

I am looking forward to hearing from Nicho - she will be leaving Calgary on Thursday, and tomorrow night will be in Lake Louise, then visit Banff for the day and then overnight in Canmore and on the tenth Pat and I hope to meet them and their friends at the airport for a coffee. I am really looking forward to meeting her. I expect to hear from her tomorrow night when she is in Lake Louise staying at the Chateau Lake Louise which is a place she always wanted to visit. Beautiful place. 

The Calgary Stampede is on so the city is quite busy . We have been watching the Canadians at Wimbledon and needless to say we are happy with the results. Pat has also been watching the soccer. 

I am in the process of drinking the preparation for a colonoscopy - it isn't as bad as I expected. I have another litre to drink at 8 pm my time and then have the test tomorrow morning at 7:15. that, hopefully will do it for me as far as tests are concerned. Haven't had any results yet. Should know everything in the next week or so at the latest. 

I am going to start reading the news here. Best wishes to all who need them, Prayers for those who need them and love to you all. Shirley


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

KateB said:


> ....but they won't avoid you - smelling of catnip I reckon they would come from miles around! :lol:


lmao I don't think the "Avoid Cats" meant not to spray them with it...I think it was a warning that you will have more feline friends than you may want when they smell your "perfume". rofl


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Kathleendoris, have a great holiday. 
Agnes, sorry to hear of the neglectful family.
All take care.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

I am bursting with excitement-- my DD#1 just emailed me she will bring me (and herself) to KAP. I've told her how to find this and told her to get on and make herself known. You will intimidate her as she does knit but not a lot. It will be fun to get to travel with just the two of us. Her DH will be going to Vegas that weekend-- see you picked a good time!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are lovely and the one you said looked like it could fly made me think of a tiny angel....just precious.


KateB said:



> These are four of the wee tops that I have knitted recently and meanwhile Mel -the Knitting Ninja - has done 24! :shock: :lol: I like how you can change the pattern around a bit and make them all different. I have another one which I tried to add a 'frill' to, but it came out more like a cape....you can't win them all! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I am bursting with excitement-- my DD#1 just emailed me she will bring me (and herself) to KAP. I've told her how to find this and told her to get on and make herself known. You will intimidate her as she does knit but not a lot. It will be fun to get to travel with just the two of us. Her DH will be going to Vegas that weekend-- see you picked a good time!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I now have finished the Banksia pullover--and thanks to Darowil for the new name!
> 
> I'll read through the pattern once more to proof it. Also, a couple of you mentioned perhaps being testers, so if you would like to test it for me, pm me your email and I'll send it as soon as I have it put into a pdf. I'm just going to weigh the leftover yarn so I can a figure on how many yards I used.


I love the pattern - you are so talented!!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Now there's a new one for me. Thanks for that Rookie!!!!!! I tried it and it sure did work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I don't get the dailly digest - I do use my 'watched topics' but IO also read the Newest topics every day. then I click on the heading and change it to read topics - I post on those I want to watch -- works great.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

So glad to hear from you, Shirley. I know it will be a relief to have the tests done and finally have some results. 
Is the cardigan in your avatar the one you made for your friend? I don't think you've shown that one before. Could we have a larger picture? It doesn't look familiar but from what I can tell, it's as lovely as all of yours are.
I'm on the home stretch with my pink pullover and then will start another stash buster of my own.
Hugs to you and Pat,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I am bursting with excitement-- my DD#1 just emailed me she will bring me (and herself) to KAP. I've told her how to find this and told her to get on and make herself known. You will intimidate her as she does knit but not a lot. It will be fun to get to travel with just the two of us. Her DH will be going to Vegas that weekend-- see you picked a good time!


How exciting! Just remind her that a lot of us didn't have a lot of knitting experience until a few years ago. And that Shirley's workshops have expanded knowledge  for a lot of us.
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I am bursting with excitement-- my DD#1 just emailed me she will bring me (and herself) to KAP. I've told her how to find this and told her to get on and make herself known. You will intimidate her as she does knit but not a lot. It will be fun to get to travel with just the two of us. Her DH will be going to Vegas that weekend-- see you picked a good time!


That is awesome. She will fit right in as not everyone knits at the same level. My son, Matthew, is coming and he does not knit. He does care about our group and they care about him. That means more than anything else.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> These are four of the wee tops that I have knitted recently and meanwhile Mel -the Knitting Ninja - has done 24! :shock: :lol: I like how you can change the pattern around a bit and make them all different. I have another one which I tried to add a 'frill' to, but it came out more like a cape....you can't win them all! :roll: :lol:


They all look lovely Kate!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Shirley...It is good hearing from you. I wish you and Pat nothing but the best in life. Take care and know that you are loved.

Kate...Love your little baby sweaters. They are adorable.

Time to get ready for bed as I have to return to work in the morning. I did have a nice restful vacation and am ready to go back.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Going on 8:20pm and I am happy to be home. It is just to hot outside to be standing next to a pizza oven. Work went a bit better then last week but I am still looking forward to another chapter of my life with Walmart.

Got to go back and catch up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That is awesome news....we won't intimidate her; we all remember when we first started and there are still some things that scare me (2 at a time socks).



Kansas g-ma said:


> I am bursting with excitement-- my DD#1 just emailed me she will bring me (and herself) to KAP. I've told her how to find this and told her to get on and make herself known. You will intimidate her as she does knit but not a lot. It will be fun to get to travel with just the two of us. Her DH will be going to Vegas that weekend-- see you picked a good time!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's what I do, but I have to clear out the Newest Topics and mark them as read...there's over 800 new posts -- I'll start fresh tomorrow. I very rarely go out to the main forum anymore.



Designer1234 said:


> I don't get the dailly digest - I do use my 'watched topics' but IO also read the Newest topics every day. then I click on the heading and change it to read topics - I post on those I want to watch -- works great.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

A kennel near here is $22 a night for dogs and $15 for cats.
Don't laugh, but here are the extras.
Funwalks - $5.00
Camp Fire Story - $5.00
Individual Play Time - $6.00
Camp Hikes - $9.00
Camper Time - $16.00
Group Social Hour - $10.00
* With the exception of Social Hour all the above activities are done one on one, Activity Director and camper.

Wash and Fluff 
Small Breeds $15
Medium Breeds $25
X-large and Hairy breeds $35+
Pet-icures - $15.00
All the above - The Works, includes a pet-icure, brushing, cologne and a ribbon $40.00 and up depending on coat and condition. Price quoted on arrival.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> That is awesome news....we won't intimidate her; we all remember when we first started and there are still some things that scare me (2 at a time socks).


Kansas g-ma wrote:
I am bursting with excitement-- my DD#1 just emailed me she will bring me (and herself) to KAP. I've told her how to find this and told her to get on and make herself known. You will intimidate her as she does knit but not a lot. It will be fun to get to travel with just the two of us. Her DH will be going to Vegas that weekend-- see you picked a good time!

How fabulous!!!! One wonderful thing here is that we all encourage each other no matter what the level.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you so much---I'm the middle of the birthday sandwich cookie with youngest daughter's on the 6th and DH's on the 8th. The middle is the sweetest part, right?


sure is-I still sometimes eat as much of the biscuit round the cream as I can before eating the cream as I leave the best till last.
A quite day doing what you want sounds good. You'd think DD would have managed one of your birthdays being so close. It'd DH's birthday here now. So Happy Birthday to him as well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I think it's shameful the way some children treat their ailing and aging parents. They may not realize it but those chickens WILL come home to roost...they're setting an example that their own children will follow.
> When my mom was in a nursing home the last years of her life, I was working as my DH had passed away but I drove those 40 miles every Sun. to see her. And was thankful for every minute I could spend with her.
> Hugs for you and blessings for Colin,
> Junek


I agree June. I used to drive 289 miles each way to see my Stepfather and MIL when they were both dying at the same time. I would get off work on Friday night and drive there and leave Sunday to get back on time for sleep and work. I wouldn't recommend that for others though as it really took it out of me but at the same time, I don't regret the time I had with him or my MIL. Just went from hospital to hospital or home to home. People are so busy. I know we moved back from Germany to be near family but their lives are so full and busy we don't see them as often as we thought but so glad we are here when they do have time.

Agnes, thank goodness you are in Colin's life to be there for him. That must have been hard news about the eating. Let him know there are many people on here who care about him and pray for him.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That is awesome news....we won't intimidate her; we all remember when we first started and there are still some things that scare me (2 at a time socks).


My thinking exactly (steeks? EEK!)!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> sure is-I still sometimes eat as much of the biscuit round the cream as I can before eating the cream as I leave the best till last.
> A quite day doing what you want sounds good. You'd think DD would have managed one of your birthdays being so close. It'd DH's birthday here now. So Happy Birthday to him as well.


*Happy birthday to all! And welcome to the new addition in Rookie's family!*


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks, Sam. And as a special gift, we have another baby in the family with a nephew born last night so shares our daughter's birthday. Day's twin is the grandpa!


How very special!!!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Kansas, your news about coming to KAP with your daughter is wonderful!! We'll all be looking forward to meeting the two of you with great anticipation. What a turnout this is becoming!

I'm getting really excited.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> sam they also think he might have the start of parkinsons as he was having great difficulty swallowing,as to the plug he seems to be getting enough nutrition and gaining small amounts of weight..the thing he misses most is a cup of tea


Awwwww, the lovely pleasures of things we take for granted. Big Hugs to him. Of course he misses it. My heart goes out to him.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Tess, the daisies are self seeded, like the poppies they just arrived.


Isn't it wonderful when they are a gift. I get gifted flowers from the birds too.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Shirley, thanks for stopping in and letting us know how things are going for you and Pat. We've missed you being around but understand completely that other things are higher on the priority list just now.

Take care and know that we all love you, sister of my heart.

Ohio Joy

PS I am organizing the afghan squares for joining up at the moment. I think I have a square or two that will need expanding or reworking in order to reach the required measurements, including one of my own. I think some of the acrylic brands have decided that they don't like the gauge to which they were knitted.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks.....it's starting off great.


Happy birthday from me too, Rookie :thumbup: have fun!


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Marilyn, So sorry at the loss of your DDs friend.
> SaraChana, welcome. I'm from Long Island so love Jersey girls.
> Kate, likes sweater is lovely.
> Rookie, happy birthday.
> Purple, love your Holden shawl.


Marilyn, I lived in East Setauket for almost35 years. Where on L.I. Are you?


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I am bursting with excitement-- my DD#1 just emailed me she will bring me (and herself) to KAP. I've told her how to find this and told her to get on and make herself known. You will intimidate her as she does knit but not a lot. It will be fun to get to travel with just the two of us. Her DH will be going to Vegas that weekend-- see you picked a good time!


What is kap? Thanks


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sarah, I grew up on north shore, Glenwood Landing. Lived in Farmingdale for 18 years.
Kansasgma, how wonderful your DD will take you to KAP.
Rookie congratulations on new family member.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Hello all. Have just caught up on this week's TP, and the previous 2 weeks over the last few days. Been busy and then for a few days I was unable to get into the TP, some program was saying I had to download it as soon as I clicked on TP. Kept checking it for daily and finally it was not there.
Sam the recipes are great, my DH even likes to hear what you have included as he does half the cooking.
Have enjoyed all the pictures of family, landscape and projects. 
Happy Birthday to Rookie and all who have had birthdays I've missed.
The picture of your DD and the tribe, and the story of the engagement were great Gwennie.
Sorry to hear of the passing of DD's friend, Marilyn.
Glad that things are improving for Alan, AZ.
Prayers for Jack, Caren's SF and all those in need.
Hugs to all. I don't post often, but usually do stay caught up reading the TP.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sarah Chana said:


> What is kap? Thanks


There are others who can explain it better than I but it is a small gathering of KTP people in Ohio in October 3-5. Others can give the details but it sounds like it will be fun. Like a mini-convention.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gotta get off here, bad storm coming, lots of thunder/lightning. TTYL.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> A kennel near here is $22 a night for dogs and $15 for cats.
> Don't laugh, but here are the extras.
> Funwalks - $5.00
> Camp Fire Story - $5.00
> ...


Goodness gracious me! I have no idea if we have anything even remotely so complex!!!!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wash and Fluff
> Small Breeds $15
> Medium Breeds $25
> X-large and Hairy breeds $35+
> ...


Trixie is 15 pounds snd we pay $45 to gave her washed and fluffed and her nails trimmed she gets done about 4 times a year. Daisy is 85 pounds and she costs $85 she usually only needs a bath once a year, she will let me do her nails where Trixie wont, she doesn't get her hair cut its judt a deshedding treatment in the spring and I kerp her brushed well. Sometimes she gets done twice but only if really needed


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Happy birthday Rookie hope you had a great day!!


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Kansas g-ma and Ohio Joy I sure hope you are both fine and well. I was watching the news this evening and heard that there was a particularly bad storm that hit Ohio complete with tornadoes. I hope that it missed you both by miles and that you are happily knitting somewhere cozy with no mosquitoes! Hugssss Tess =)


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you to all who have remembered my birthday---what a special way to start out my day!!
> 
> I love the shawl; you'll look lovely wearing it to WI.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday to you!!!!! Sounds like a wonderful day.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry that Colin's family are not coming through for him, he's lucky he's got you to visit him.
> Could your bird have been a young pheasant?


Yes, that is a juvenile ringneck hen pheasant. She is just starting to get her mature coloration. Our roadways in South Dakota in the fall are lined with them. Hens are always shades of brown without the fancy green neck and head that the males have.


----------



## master of none (Feb 26, 2011)

Sarah Chana said:


> What is kap? Thanks


Sarah Chana, PM Gweniepooh. She will be able to tell you ALL about it. Una


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i loved it - so many new idea to pack my bag in a smaller bag. --- sam



Ms. Tess said:


> Sam, this one absolutely blew me away. It's called Ranger Roll Packing and shows you how to pack everything so it fits into that little bag.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Whoopee!!! I am so excited too! Tell your daughter to to be intimidated; we are all different levels in skills. I still consider myself just at a beginner-intermediate level and rarely tackle anything very difficult and what I consider difficult many many others would fly through I'm sure. I am so excited. I'm thinking I sent you an reservation application but if I did not just PM me your email address and I'll email it to you. Also you both will need to register and don't forget to pick out a t-shirt color. I'll send all that info to you. YEA!!!!



Kansas g-ma said:


> I am bursting with excitement-- my DD#1 just emailed me she will bring me (and herself) to KAP. I've told her how to find this and told her to get on and make herself known. You will intimidate her as she does knit but not a lot. It will be fun to get to travel with just the two of us. Her DH will be going to Vegas that weekend-- see you picked a good time!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Dang! That's more than I do for myself!!! LOL Can just picture Sydney with a big blue bow.....NOT! ROFL


Cashmeregma said:


> A kennel near here is $22 a night for dogs and $15 for cats.
> Don't laugh, but here are the extras.
> Funwalks - $5.00
> Camp Fire Story - $5.00
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lovely bird - both the male and the female - tns - it said this about Abernathy - do you ever see them? --- sam --- or looking at it again is that in Scotland?

Confined to native pinewoods. Occasionally seen from hides at RSPB Abernethy Forest, Loch Garten reserve.



agnescr said:


> nooooooooooooooo,probably our Capercaillie would be the nearest to wild turkey
> 
> http://www.rspb.org.uk/wildlife/birdguide/name/c/capercaillie/


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So am I Joy!


jheiens said:


> Kansas, your news about coming to KAP with your daughter is wonderful!! We'll all be looking forward to meeting the two of you with great anticipation. What a turnout this is becoming!
> 
> I'm getting really excited.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that should have made him laugh --- sam --- is it the fact that he was having trouble swallowing that they left the pet in - would it be dangerous for him to have a cup of tea?



agnescr said:


> It could well be worse Gwen...I was trying to make him laugh bout it because he was feeling down said "think of it this way Colin,no more grocery shopping,no more grocery cost and no dishes to wash! and they will do home delivery at no cost"


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you will definitely be having big family birthday parties around this date if you keep up. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks, Sam. And as a special gift, we have another baby in the family with a nephew born last night so shares our daughter's birthday. Day's twin is the grandpa!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that seems rather sad - raising them just to be killed --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> There are a lot and I mean 1000s of young being reared at the moment ready for the hunting season to open next month.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I love the white one - can't you see a little baby in it - they are little angels anyway so this is perfect. I really like how you made them all different. --- sam



KateB said:


> These are four of the wee tops that I have knitted recently and meanwhile Mel -the Knitting Ninja - has done 24! :shock: :lol: I like how you can change the pattern around a bit and make them all different. I have another one which I tried to add a 'frill' to, but it came out more like a cape....you can't win them all! :roll: :lol:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Going on midnight here and I thought I would just check in and catch up.

Here is my progress on the All in one ages 1-3 yrs that I cast on last night. Since I have the day off tomorrow I am thinking I might be able to get this one finished and start one for the 4-6 yrs.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Sarah Chana* you asked what KAP is and it is time for my weekly explanation for anyone interested.

*What is the KAP?* Since we've acquired quite a few new folks on the Tea Party I though I'd post this information.

Just to give you a bit of history, last winter when Sam's daughter Heidi was expecting we (members of the tea party) all decided we would be the baby's aunts/uncles which lead to us all so excited about the birth. In conversations we also said how nice it would be to meet each other. One thing lead to another and Sam said we could all meet in Defiance, OH which is where he lives. Many of us became very serious about meeting so Sam gave us a date that would coincide with shortly after the birth of the baby. We voted and long story short about 15 of us met in Defiance this past July. To establish some guidelines Sam accepted my offer to coordinate this event and I planned various knitting and non-knitting activities for us to do. I was even able to get a slight discount at one of the hotels. Those that attended really wanted to make this an annual event so I offered to plan it again one more time (then someone else can plan it). I gathered feedback from those that attended and after discussing it with Sam we selected Oct. 3-5, 2014 for the next Knit-A-Palooza (which is what we called the event). *Reservation forms are available to be sent out for those interested in attending. Just PM me with your email address and I'll send it to you. Deadline for turning in your reservation will be July 21st 2014.*

2014 KAP ITINERARY/ACTIVITIES DETAILS 10/3-5/2014
This year there is a $15 registration fee (cash) due at arrival. This will cover the cost of renting a meeting room, etc.

FRIDAY, OCT.3RD
This year at the Knit-a-Palooza we will be having a Sit and Knit on Friday, Oct. 3rd (starting at approx. 2 p.m. and on into the evening). During the Sit & Knit there will be 4 different mini-workshops, FREE OF CHARGE, taught by KTP members. The mini workshops are:
______Classic Color Work Cowl  taught by Pacer/Mary Wright 
_______Folded Paper Box  taught by Pacer/Mary Wright 
_____Cabling with Aran  taught by Aran Reinhart/Aran

_____Knitting in the round on two circs  taught by khinkle/Ohio Kathy/Kathy Hinkle

STASH & BOOK SWAP

DRAWING FOR THE KAP AFGHAN that members contributed squares for and Ohio Joy (God bless her) is assembling.

DINNER: We will as a group be dining at Sweetwater Chophouse (where we ate last year).

Saturday, Oct. 4
Breakfast will be loosely organized for those that want to sleep in HOWEVER for those that want we will gather at Bob Evans Restaurant

Visit LYS - The Fifth Stitch

Winding Creek Alpaca and Llama Farm Im really excited about this addition to the KAP activities. Tina Stellhorn, owner of Winding Creek met us last year during our visit to The Fifth Stitch. To visit the animals and see a spinning demonstration it is a mere $3 which helps pay for the animals food. To participate in dying 2 skeins of yarn that you get to take with you there is an additional $35 fee. These fees will be payable there...both activities are optional....ALSO there will be yarns the owner spins and dyes for sale.

visit Stoney Ridge Winery

COOKOUT AT SAMS good food and a White Elephant Game

SUNDAY, OCT. 5TH
FINAL GATHERING AND BREAKFAST:
---------------------------------------------------------

*VERY IMPORTANT notice for those attending the KAP in Oct.*

I am ordering t-shirts for those attending the KAP in Oct. Each member attending will be receiving 1 shirt FREE. You may order additional shirts if you so choose.

ANYONE attending must go to the following link and choose your color and size BEFORE July 21st .

http://www.customink.com/signup/8jf7ecbt (more information on this page) Put your color choice in the comments box....you can view what colors are available by going to this link. 
http://www.customink.com/styles/gildan-ultra-cotton-t-shirt/04600

For those that have already sent in their registration for please remember to do this. For those who have yet to send in their form I will also send you an email reminder to do this.

THANKS AND HUGS!
Gwen


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I really don't have much to say about organized religion but your church is a prime example of a church I would not join - how dare they look at you askance because you were to ill to make it - I use to tell my dad - they are all holy holy love your brother inside the church - when they get outside it's everyone for themselves and damn you neighbors. he would always tsk tsk me and say that was why he was preaching - but it didn't reach very many of them. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Kate, I love the little tops you have made. I have the pattern in my files. So much other stuff to do before that and Allyson is wanting me to knit a bunch of dishcloths for her flea market booth. Of coarse, primary goal right now is to finish her socks.
> Our trip starts on the 21st and have no clue as to what yarns to purchase for scarves or shawls or how much. I know what to get for socks.
> You are all so much more advanced than I.
> Have not felt well past few days. Didn't even make it out Sunday and find our church can be very judgemental when one doesn't make all the services. I always listen to them on the internet though and know God knows my heart.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Shirley - is that a new cardigan in your avatar?

keeping you and pat close in thought - sending you both tons of healing energy. I have a feeling it will all be good news for both of you. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry I haven't been around much this past while. I have had a lot going on and just took it easy and posted on the main forum for a bit.
> 
> I am having my final (I hope) test tomorrow and then I should know more. DH has a couple more that have been booked as a result of previous tests. We are just doing the best we can and hopefully everything is going to work out for both of us.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Kansas g-ma - that is excellent news - it will be good to meet you and your daughter - i'm getting excited already. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> I am bursting with excitement-- my DD#1 just emailed me she will bring me (and herself) to KAP. I've told her how to find this and told her to get on and make herself known. You will intimidate her as she does knit but not a lot. It will be fun to get to travel with just the two of us. Her DH will be going to Vegas that weekend-- see you picked a good time!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I love it - I missed my calling. rothlmao --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> A kennel near here is $22 a night for dogs and $15 for cats.
> Don't laugh, but here are the extras.
> Funwalks - $5.00
> Camp Fire Story - $5.00
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tell david happy birthday greetings from northwest ohio. -- sam



darowil said:


> sure is-I still sometimes eat as much of the biscuit round the cream as I can before eating the cream as I leave the best till last.
> A quite day doing what you want sounds good. You'd think DD would have managed one of your birthdays being so close. It'd DH's birthday here now. So Happy Birthday to him as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you grandma sherry - we don't see you often enough - let me know which recipes your husband cooked and how it was? we'll be looking for you again real soon. --- sam



grandma sherry said:


> Hello all. Have just caught up on this week's TP, and the previous 2 weeks over the last few days. Been busy and then for a few days I was unable to get into the TP, some program was saying I had to download it as soon as I clicked on TP. Kept checking it for daily and finally it was not there.
> Sam the recipes are great, my DH even likes to hear what you have included as he does half the cooking.
> Have enjoyed all the pictures of family, landscape and projects.
> Happy Birthday to Rookie and all who have had birthdays I've missed.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy birthday, Rookie.
Lovely photos of flowers & little sweaters. I agree with all the comments about your angel sweater, Kate.
Agnes, sorry Colins family are being neglectful, some day they will regret not spending time with him & their example will be noticed by their children, what goes around, comes around. I spent as much time as possible with both my mom & stepdad when they were sick.
KathleenDoris, hope you have a great vacation.
Shirley, hope the rest of the tests go well

We checked the weather this morning & decided to tour northern BC , it usually rain there but is to be nice for a week. We are in Williams Lake & planning to go to Kitimat on the coast. Should be interesting as none of us have seen this part of the world. Well, must get off here & get some sleep if I can with 2 snoring men in the room.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Happy birthday Rookie! Hope I'm not too late.....


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Have been reading but not posting as most of the time I read just before bed.

Had a great weekend with my children and theirs, except for my DGS who is tdy. Still having problems with the air conditioner in my van so it's been in the shop a lot. Am bummed over it as the summer is our busy season. Hope to get out again in the next day or two. 

Lila is doing fine. She is finally starting to play. Guess she is comfortable enough now. I'm glad I rescued her from the shelter.

Good thoughts and prayers to all who need them. Congrats to the new babies and newly engaged couple. Nice sweaters knitted. I finally got an all in one crocheted. It's small and I had to do some tweaking but it is nice. If anyone wants the pattern, let me know. I need to write out the pattern better.

Have a great week everyone.

Kathy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we won the game - 8/7 - a very close game - a very good game - need more stress food - Heidi is bringing celery tomorrow. maybe we should have dip with it. lol

we had quite a rain early evening - evidently the head coach had called Antwerp and they were dry. there was thunder all through the game but the rain held off.

tomorrow we go back to Antwerp and play the all star team from paine, ohio. we are going to win this one and the next two - I am positive. 

it's cooled down to 69° but muggy and sticky. i'm sitting here working my way through a container of blueberries. makes a great midnight snack although I may be forced to get out the cheese and crackers - i'm feeling a bit eleveno'clockish. --- sam


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Rookie!!!! Hope you day was wonderful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks...plus we had a new nephew born on DD's birthday (7/6) and the grandpa (Dale's twin) is 7/8...so we have quite a few July birthdays. Actually, all our kids & in laws are June & July and grandkids are January and February.



darowil said:


> sure is-I still sometimes eat as much of the biscuit round the cream as I can before eating the cream as I leave the best till last.
> A quite day doing what you want sounds good. You'd think DD would have managed one of your birthdays being so close. It'd DH's birthday here now. So Happy Birthday to him as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How very special!!!


My original post should have said DH's twin....but I guess you all figured that out...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sarah Chana said:


> Happy birthday from me too, Rookie :thumbup: have fun!


Thanks much.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks so much.



grandma sherry said:


> Hello all. Have just caught up on this week's TP, and the previous 2 weeks over the last few days. Been busy and then for a few days I was unable to get into the TP, some program was saying I had to download it as soon as I clicked on TP. Kept checking it for daily and finally it was not there.
> Sam the recipes are great, my DH even likes to hear what you have included as he does half the cooking.
> Have enjoyed all the pictures of family, landscape and projects.
> Happy Birthday to Rookie and all who have had birthdays I've missed.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Happy birthday Rookie hope you had a great day!!


Thanks, Dawn. I sure did.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks, Spider. I hope you are feeling better and are able to take some time for yourself to de-stress. It's very important to make some time for YOU...even if it's just a 15 minute soaking bath.


Spider said:


> Happy Birthday to you!!!!! Sounds like a wonderful day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie --- thanks for the birthday wishes. Sounds like you are having a wonderful holiday....except for the snoring.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday, Rookie.
> Lovely photos of flowers & little sweaters. I agree with all the comments about your angel sweater, Kate.
> Agnes, sorry Colins family are being neglectful, some day they will regret not spending time with him & their example will be noticed by their children, what goes around, comes around. I spent as much time as possible with both my mom & stepdad when they were sick.
> KathleenDoris, hope you have a great vacation.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Nope---caught this wish at 11:55 p.m. It would never be too late...remember that we can celebrate the whole birthday week.



TNS said:


> Happy birthday Rookie! Hope I'm not too late.....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Happy Birthday Rookie!!!! Hope you day was wonderful.


Thanks, Sandy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks, Sam. And as a special gift, we have another baby in the family with a nephew born last night so shares our daughter's birthday. Day's twin is the grandpa!


How wonderful to have another nephew- and extra special sharing your DDs birthday. Popular time for your family thats for sure.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> There are a lot and I mean 1000s of young being reared at the moment ready for the hunting season to open next month.


Maybe Agnes' was smart- moving away from the hunting areas. I knew that they had pheasnts in Scotland because of pheasant hunting but wasn't sure if the hunting still occurred.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

1:45am and I got caught up here now I am off to bed. Instead of doing more knitting on my all in one, I got busy playing my games on face book.

See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

All caught up! 

Congratulations on the new addition Rookie!

Kate I love the one with the frill it's precious.

Sam glad the boys won! I agree next 2 games should be wins as well.

Need to be up early as we will go walking early in the morning (6:30am) to avoid the high temperature tomorrow will be in 90's again. Good night all!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We checked the weather this morning & decided to tour northern BC , it usually rain there but is to be nice for a week. We are in Williams Lake & planning to go to Kitimat on the coast. Should be interesting as none of us have seen this part of the world. Well, must get off here & get some sleep if I can with 2 snoring men in the room.


Sounds wonderful. I'm sure it is food for the soul to see such beauty.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Have been reading but not posting as most of the time I read just before bed.
> 
> ...


Glad you had a nice time with family but sorry the AC is causing such problems and taking time you don't have. I'm sure Lila is so glad you rescued her too. I remember one dog we rescued, a West Highland Terrier, took a while to play and warm up to us. He was missing his former family, especially their little boy, but he finally decided we were his family and got over his depression, if that is what it was. I think they know we rescued them. Our dog was from a divorced family. Did they tell you about your dog??

Love the color of that wee top. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> we won the game - 8/7 - a very close game - a very good game - need more stress food - Heidi is bringing celery tomorrow. maybe we should have dip with it. lol
> 
> we had quite a rain early evening - evidently the head coach had called Antwerp and they were dry. there was thunder all through the game but the rain held off.
> 
> ...


Wow, your grandkids are great on their teams. Wonderful job and congratulations to them on all their accomplishments thus far. 
Aaaaah yes, blueberries. They seem to be wonderful this year. Extra flavorful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness gracious me! I have no idea if we have anything even remotely so complex!!!!!


It is rather funny. Camp Fire stories..... :XD: :XD:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Re Sam's question on the pheasants, we do have them in Alderney but don't shoot them. Some get 'adopted' and fed to attract them into your garden, but they are all wild, tho' must have been deliberately introduced sometime in the past.
Shirley, thank you for the update, and I hope all turns out for the best. What a lot of tests you have both been going through, stressful too as you await the results. I hope you can meet Nico, sounds such fun if you are not too tired out by all the medicals. Love and hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

grandma sherry said:


> Hello all. Have just caught up on this week's TP, and the previous 2 weeks over the last few days. Been busy and then for a few days I was unable to get into the TP, some program was saying I had to download it as soon as I clicked on TP. Kept checking it for daily and finally it was not there.
> Sam the recipes are great, my DH even likes to hear what you have included as he does half the cooking.
> Have enjoyed all the pictures of family, landscape and projects.
> Happy Birthday to Rookie and all who have had birthdays I've missed.
> ...


I've been having some computer problems with Firefox. When I go to my Hotmail account it says I need to update so I did and now nothing but problems. Keeps saying I am using an older version and need to update, but that's what I supposedly did. Then the Firefox symbol won't stay in the dock and disappears after turning off the computer. I'm using Safari now but don't have a lot of my bookmarks and passwords saved on there so having to sign in on everything with passwords I don't remember. Ugh! :roll: :x


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Today I talked DH into stopping working and going for a ride. It was rainy at times but we went to one of the Finger Lakes and sat holding hands and drinking coffee outdoors while looking at the lake where in the distance the high hills layer each other making such a beautiful effect. It is so good to get out in nature and near water. Sure lifts my spirits.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

seattle having a heat wave - they will be passing out in the streets - even some of the new apt and condo buildings have no a/c. kind of unusual this early in the summer. hope it sticks around for my visit in august. --- sam



Sandy said:


> All caught up!
> 
> Congratulations on the new addition Rookie!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

going to bed. --- sam


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> These are four of the wee tops that I have knitted recently and meanwhile Mel -the Knitting Ninja - has done 24! :shock: :lol: I like how you can change the pattern around a bit and make them all different. I have another one which I tried to add a 'frill' to, but it came out more like a cape....you can't win them all! :roll: :lol:


They are lovely. I love the angel one :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> It is rather funny. Camp Fire stories..... :XD: :XD:


I was thinking the same! I wonder if its dogs or humans telling them? And what will appeal to dogs - tales the special scent of rabbits and bears, or stupid human stories?


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I've been having some computer problems with Firefox. When I go to my Hotmail account it says I need to update so I did and now nothing but problems. Keeps saying I am using an older version and need to update, but that's what I supposedly did. Then the Firefox symbol won't stay in the dock and disappears after turning off the computer. I'm using Safari now but don't have a lot of my bookmarks and passwords saved on there so having to sign in on everything with passwords I don't remember. Ugh! :roll: :x


uninstall firefox and do a system clean then reinstall firefox that should fix things


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Today I talked DH into stopping working and going for a ride. It was rainy at times but we went to one of the Finger Lakes and sat holding hands and drinking coffee outdoors while looking at the lake where in the distance the high hills layer each other making such a beautiful effect. It is so good to get out in nature and near water. Sure lifts my spirits.


Sounds a lovely way to spend an hour or two,just being together and at peace is a great stress buster


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> seattle having a heat wave - they will be passing out in the streets - even some of the new apt and condo buildings have no a/c. kind of unusual this early in the summer. hope it sticks around for my visit in august. --- sam


Think everyone is getting our share of summer....grey and raining again today  :thumbdown:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maybe Agnes' was smart- moving away from the hunting areas. I knew that they had pheasnts in Scotland because of pheasant hunting but wasn't sure if the hunting still occurred.


It's called the "Glorious 12th "(August 12) when the rich and famous go out on the moors and shoot thousands of birds,mostly grouse,for sport


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a lovely bird - both the male and the female - tns - it said this about Abernathy - do you ever see them? --- sam --- or looking at it again is that in Scotland?
> 
> Confined to native pinewoods. Occasionally seen from hides at RSPB Abernethy Forest, Loch Garten reserve.


Loch Garten is in Scotland Sam and famous for the osprays which have a live link

http://www.rspb.org.uk/reserves/guide/l/lochgarten/abernethyvideo.aspx


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> that should have made him laugh --- sam --- is it the fact that he was having trouble swallowing that they left the pet in - would it be dangerous for him to have a cup of tea?


Yes Sam a high chance of him choking and possibly killing him, he only gets enough water on a mouth sponge to rinse his mouth out ,so its really not worth the risk


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

I am up again on one of those nights where it is proving to be impossible to get any rest. Ugg, I hate those nights. But in looking for a silver lining, or my email box, whichever I find first, I came across an email and had to share with you.

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/polka-dot-tea-cozy

Here are some lovely ideas for summer parties, patterns for two lovely tea cosies, a link to mandala patterns, and some out of this world Swirled Sugar Cookies. All the makings of a beautiful Tea Party! This site WHOot, always sends out fantastic emails, but never more than one a day and sometimes a couple days in between emails, so it's not overwhelming. I swear I am gonna make those cookies, they look so good my mouth is watering! There is a garden table decorated in tulle and white lights that would look amazing in the dark, and one of my favorite things, black lace candle holders. Funny how the simplest things can make such a huge impact. I would never have thought of this and feel a little embarrassed because they are so simple, but so beautiful.  Enjoy! =)


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> A kennel near here is $22 a night for dogs and $15 for cats.
> Don't laugh, but here are the extras.
> Funwalks - $5.00
> Camp Fire Story - $5.00
> ...


Wow, my hubby always refers to me as his Kitten, so....in my own warped way of thinking.....

I would like to book an appointment for a wash and fluff please, along with a pedicure, brushing, a hair bow and cologne please....and all for $15...Woohoo lucky me =) Bet they would think I am a nut if I were to call them and try to book an appointment. I could always use the argument that any spas close to me don't offer half of those services and charge ten times as much! *rofl*


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> A kennel near here is $22 a night for dogs and $15 for cats.
> Don't laugh, but here are the extras.
> Funwalks - $5.00
> Camp Fire Story - $5.00
> ...


Must tell BIL that he's missing a trick here!


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> that should have made him laugh --- sam --- is it the fact that he was having trouble swallowing that they left the pet in - would it be dangerous for him to have a cup of tea?


I was wondering about that too Sam. We have a gal in the neighborhood that has lost a large amount of her internal organs (stomach, part of her esophagus, most of her large intestine, part of her liver and I think part of her spleen) to domestic violence and has to go to the hospital three times a day to be fed. She can occasionally have a cup of something to drink. Wouldn't it be wonderful if you could speak to the doctor and ask, and the doctor says yes he can have a cup of tea? Sometimes we don't think to ask these things and the outcome can be the most rewarding, especially if you were to come in with a cup of tea, followed by the doctor (of course) to tell Colin that he can indeed enjoy the one thing he misses the most. That is once the swelling goes down hopefully. I will pray for him that he gets to at least enjoy a cup of tea now and then. =)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Trixie is 15 pounds snd we pay $45 to gave her washed and fluffed and her nails trimmed she gets done about 4 times a year. Daisy is 85 pounds and she costs $85 she usually only needs a bath once a year, she will let me do her nails where Trixie wont, she doesn't get her hair cut its judt a deshedding treatment in the spring and I kerp her brushed well. Sometimes she gets done twice but only if really needed


I have no idea of costs, but I know my niece takes her dog to be groomed at (and I love the name) The Wizard of Paws! :lol:


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

KateB said:


> I have no idea of costs, but I know my niece takes her dog to be groomed at (and I love the name) The Wizard of Paws! :lol:


That's such a cute name for a shop! Very creative on the owner's part. =)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Shirley I've been wondering how things were going with you. Sounds like you are not much closer to knowing what is going on with you both.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I am bursting with excitement-- my DD#1 just emailed me she will bring me (and herself) to KAP. I've told her how to find this and told her to get on and make herself known. You will intimidate her as she does knit but not a lot. It will be fun to get to travel with just the two of us. Her DH will be going to Vegas that weekend-- see you picked a good time!


How wonderfully exciting for you!
Whie many of us are good knitters not all of us are- and we all learnt at some time! What better way of improving the knitting as well? I know that I have expanded my knitting because of KP especially the TP.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> There are others who can explain it better than I but it is a small gathering of KTP people in Ohio in October 3-5. Others can give the details but it sounds like it will be fun. Like a mini-convention.


And anyone who can't get there can join us in Goulburn (Australia) instead- afterall it is so much closer for most of you!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My thinking exactly (steeks? EEK!)!


I agree- part of me would like to try but not sure I could ever do it. It was hard enough cutting material for wedding dresses let alone the item you have spent so much time knitting first to then cut it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> tell david happy birthday greetings from northwest ohio. -- sam


I forgot to read my reply- I was saying it was Rookies DHs birthday by now here as it was the 8th already. Davids had his this year already. He's so hard to buy for I'm glad he only has one!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> we won the game - 8/7 - a very close game - a very good game - need more stress food - Heidi is bringing celery tomorrow. maybe we should have dip with it. lol
> 
> we had quite a rain early evening - evidently the head coach had called Antwerp and they were dry. there was thunder all through the game but the rain held off.
> 
> ...


Well done on them keeping going under the stress of a clsoe game.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It is rather funny. Camp Fire stories..... :XD: :XD:


I'm sure the dogs appreciate sitting down and having a story read to them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> Wow, my hubby always refers to me as his Kitten, so....in my own warped way of thinking.....
> 
> I would like to book an appointment for a wash and fluff please, along with a pedicure, brushing, a hair bow and cologne please....and all for $15...Woohoo lucky me =) Bet they would think I am a nut if I were to call them and try to book an appointment. I could always use the argument that any spas close to me don't offer half of those services and charge ten times as much! *rofl*


And could send Maryanne- do you think they would do rabbits? We have called her rabbit since before she was born. I remebr her being asked one day what her name was- her response?
Rabbit!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Shirley, hugs and prayers for you and DH


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Prayers please..state inspection of our facility today and they are paid to be picky. Thanks.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

So good to hear from you, Grandma sherry. You've been missed.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi, I am getting really behind on here again.... just a quick photo before I TRY and catch up a bit....


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> Prayers please..state inspection of our facility today and they are paid to be picky. Thanks.


Prayers sent


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Such a very cute baby and smile.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is indeed a thank goodness, I can still talk with Fofoa- otherwise it could have taken an awful lot of wasted time trying to find Fale. Lamatia would her in her 50's- not very old- but the youngest stroke victim I know personally was only 23. The workshop was about searching for one's ancestors- there is a huge gap in the family trees we have for my dad- and we have none at all for my mum- just what I can recall. I don't think I mentioned. I am trying to cut back on computer time!


 :thumbup: Thank goodness indeed.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I just want to mention that I have loved looking at the knitting everyone has been doing lately.... baby jackets, shawls etc.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> re: Julie not telling everything she has planned.
> I always heard if you tell everything you know or plan, the person you tell will be as smart as you are! LOL!!
> Junek


Absolutely!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Today is *Bulldog's* birthday!!

Hoping you have an absolutely beautiful and blessed one, Betty.

Hugs from Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Betty *Bulldog* has her Birthday today (the 8th) (almost over for us!)

But Happy Birthday to a true warrior!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Today is *Bulldog's* birthday!!
> 
> Hoping you have an absolutely beautiful and blessed one, Betty.
> 
> Hugs from Ohio Joy


Snap- we must have been typing at the same time, Joy!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ANd Happy Birthday to Bulldog- have a lovely day and let toehrs spoil you for once! But not a $50 bread pudding (especially as you don't like it)! $50 for yarn maybe


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Today is *Bulldog's* birthday!!
> 
> Hoping you have an absolutely beautiful and blessed one, Betty.
> 
> Hugs from Ohio Joy


Happy Birthday Betty. Have a wonderful day. x


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Today is *Bulldog's* birthday!!
> 
> Hoping you have an absolutely beautiful and blessed one, Betty.
> 
> Hugs from Ohio Joy


happy birthday hugs x


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Bulldog


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Today is *Bulldog's* birthday!!
> 
> Hoping you have an absolutely beautiful and blessed one, Betty.
> 
> Hugs from Ohio Joy


Happy Birthday. Have a lovely day and hugs for you!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Betty *Bulldog* has her Birthday today (the 8th) (almost over for us!)
> 
> But Happy Birthday to a true warrior!
> Happy Birthday to you!


Happy Birthday.  

Page 29 Goodnight all.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Wishing you a wonderfully Happy Birthday Betty! May it be filled with all the things you enjoy most! =)

Sugarsugar, that is the most precious little one. Great smile and looks so happy! =)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I used to be around Dr. offices and other healthcare facilities when NCQA certification reviews were being done and understand how stressful these times are....good luck and hope all goes well.



flyty1n said:


> Prayers please..state inspection of our facility today and they are paid to be picky. Thanks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Serena!! She looks so bright and happy.



sugarsugar said:


> Hi, I am getting really behind on here again.... just a quick photo before I TRY and catch up a bit....


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> sure is-I still sometimes eat as much of the biscuit round the cream as I can before eating the cream as I leave the best till last.
> A quite day doing what you want sounds good. You'd think DD would have managed one of your birthdays being so close. It'd DH's birthday here now. So Happy Birthday to him as well.


A happy birthday to everyone celebrating!! There are so many, I'm can't remember whose is when!! CRAFT is ever present!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Betty. You share the special day with DH and his twin and my former sister-in-law. I need to get out and get a card, etc. Just didn't make it out yesterday on "my day". Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I agree June. I used to drive 289 miles each way to see my Stepfather and MIL when they were both dying at the same time. I would get off work on Friday night and drive there and leave Sunday to get back on time for sleep and work. I wouldn't recommend that for others though as it really took it out of me but at the same time, I don't regret the time I had with him or my MIL. Just went from hospital to hospital or home to home. People are so busy. I know we moved back from Germany to be near family but their lives are so full and busy we don't see them as often as we thought but so glad we are here when they do have time.
> 
> Agnes, thank goodness you are in Colin's life to be there for him. That must have been hard news about the eating. Let him know there are many people on here who care about him and pray for him.


This is so true. It's sad but sometimes others are more caring than family.
I always include all of our brothers and sisters of the heart as well as their loved ones (family or not) in my prayers.
Hugs to all those who need them!! And who doesn't at one time or another!!!!?
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Hello all. Have just caught up on this week's TP, and the previous 2 weeks over the last few days. Been busy and then for a few days I was unable to get into the TP, some program was saying I had to download it as soon as I clicked on TP. Kept checking it for daily and finally it was not there.
> Sam the recipes are great, my DH even likes to hear what you have included as he does half the cooking.
> Have enjoyed all the pictures of family, landscape and projects.
> Happy Birthday to Rookie and all who have had birthdays I've missed.
> ...


We're always glad to hear from you when you have time to send a note!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Going on midnight here and I thought I would just check in and catch up.
> 
> Here is my progress on the All in one ages 1-3 yrs that I cast on last night. Since I have the day off tomorrow I am thinking I might be able to get this one finished and start one for the 4-6 yrs.


I look forward to seeing each of these, Mel. They're all darling. You really got some lovely yarn at the sale!
Glad to hear last night at work was a little better since you still have to be there for a while!
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from rainy Surrey. Coven meeting This morning, everyone was on good form and I even managed to get the baby top finished.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BETTY xxxx

Photo of Serena is gorgeous, she looks so happy.

Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.

Tuesday photos..


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Happy Birthday All!!!!! Have a wonderful, fun day :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I really don't have much to say about organized religion but your church is a prime example of a church I would not join - how dare they look at you askance because you were to ill to make it - I use to tell my dad - they are all holy holy love your brother inside the church - when they get outside it's everyone for themselves and damn you neighbors. he would always tsk tsk me and say that was why he was preaching - but it didn't reach very many of them. --- sam


I agree, Sam. My belief is just as true and strong as those who attend church. And probably a lot better than a lot of those who are there every week...They're so holier than thou that they fall over their own feet because their noses are so far up in the air!! And it's a shame that when church is over, so is their brotherly love!
Ok, off my shaky soapbox.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The all in one is adorable. Hope your van gets straightened out soon and cost effectively.


kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Have been reading but not posting as most of the time I read just before bed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I bet the boys and Gary are really pumped up about the games. What an exciting time for them. Carrots would make a good stress food too. I hope the weather remains good for the rest of the competition.



thewren said:


> we won the game - 8/7 - a very close game - a very good game - need more stress food - Heidi is bringing celery tomorrow. maybe we should have dip with it. lol
> 
> we had quite a rain early evening - evidently the head coach had called Antwerp and they were dry. there was thunder all through the game but the rain held off.
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Have been reading but not posting as most of the time I read just before bed.
> 
> ...


This is definitely not a good time to have a/c problems!!
So glad your little Lila is coming out of her shell. She chose a great mommy when she chose you!!.
Give her a good scratch behind the ear and lots of back rubs from her auntie June!!
Love your little jacket!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> we won the game - 8/7 - a very close game - a very good game - need more stress food - Heidi is bringing celery tomorrow. maybe we should have dip with it. lol
> 
> we had quite a rain early evening - evidently the head coach had called Antwerp and they were dry. there was thunder all through the game but the rain held off.
> 
> ...


Congrats to the ball players and hope the next ones are also winners.
I just had a bowl of cereal and it's just not doing it so I may have to get more food, too, Sam!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That sounds like such a relaxing time. I can picture you two love birds sitting, sipping, sighing and enjoying the time together.


Cashmeregma said:


> Today I talked DH into stopping working and going for a ride. It was rainy at times but we went to one of the Finger Lakes and sat holding hands and drinking coffee outdoors while looking at the lake where in the distance the high hills layer each other making such a beautiful effect. It is so good to get out in nature and near water. Sure lifts my spirits.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> seattle having a heat wave - they will be passing out in the streets - even some of the new apt and condo buildings have no a/c. kind of unusual this early in the summer. hope it sticks around for my visit in august. --- sam


I would gladly send some of our heat if I could!! With highs of close to 100f and heat indices of about 110f, I'd gladly send heat to anyone if I could. Someone should kick my butt in Jan when I know I'll be complaining of cold weather AGAIN.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You got 'em.


flyty1n said:


> Prayers please..state inspection of our facility today and they are paid to be picky. Thanks.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness Serena is growing so quickly! Love the smile.


sugarsugar said:


> Hi, I am getting really behind on here again.... just a quick photo before I TRY and catch up a bit....


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> And could send Maryanne- do you think they would do rabbits? We have called her rabbit since before she was born. I remebr her being asked one day what her name was- her response?
> Rabbit!


Sounds like my youngest daughter. When she was in 1st grade the teacher asked her what her name was. Yep, that's right, she said "Mama"!!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Bulldog Betty!!! May you have many, many more glorious days!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, I am getting really behind on here again.... just a quick photo before I TRY and catch up a bit....


What a darling and so happy!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Today is *Bulldog's* birthday!!
> 
> Hoping you have an absolutely beautiful and blessed one, Betty.
> 
> Hugs from Ohio Joy


Wishing you a wonderful birthday, Betty. Hope your whole birthday month is special.
Many birthday blessings!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gorgeous baby top. Cute little GS3.



PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from rainy Surrey. Coven meeting This morning, everyone was on good form and I even managed to get the baby top finished.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY BETTY xxxx
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from rainy Surrey. Coven meeting This morning, everyone was on good form and I even managed to get the baby top finished.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY BETTY xxxx
> 
> ...


That's such a cute top!! GS is sure enjoying his food!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness gracious me! I have no idea if we have anything even remotely so complex!!!!!


My kennel people will howl at this-- much of the listed stuff they routinely do anyway!! Well, except for the grooming and they do charge for that.  I was teacher for both gals who own it and they would sometimes do things for Buddy w/o charge, which was nice of them. I miss seeing them!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Ms. Tess said:


> Kansas g-ma and Ohio Joy I sure hope you are both fine and well. I was watching the news this evening and heard that there was a particularly bad storm that hit Ohio complete with tornadoes. I hope that it missed you both by miles and that you are happily knitting somewhere cozy with no mosquitoes! Hugssss Tess =)


TY Tess for concern-- it looks like we had some wind but no big stuff down, just small enough I can manage it. One did land on my mini-peach tree and broke some of it. I've propped it up in hopes it will knit back. May have to stake it to keep it up. Hope Joy and Sam are OK, also anyone else who was getting storms last night.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Whoopee!!! I am so excited too! Tell your daughter to to be intimidated; we are all different levels in skills. I still consider myself just at a beginner-intermediate level and rarely tackle anything very difficult and what I consider difficult many many others would fly through I'm sure. I am so excited. I'm thinking I sent you an reservation application but if I did not just PM me your email address and I'll email it to you. Also you both will need to register and don't forget to pick out a t-shirt color. I'll send all that info to you. YEA!!!!


Yes, got the regis info, sent one to DD#1, forgot about t-shirt-- will get on and ck out and tell her. I'll try to do that this afternoon or evening, got morning business.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

thewren said:


> that should have made him laugh --- sam --- is it the fact that he was having trouble swallowing that they left the pet in - would it be dangerous for him to have a cup of tea?


I wondered if he could swish it around in his mouth and spit it out. Not like drinking a leisurely cuppa but might be an alternative. I'd miss that, too.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy birthday, Betty. You deserve the best as you are always looking out for others. Enjoy your day.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

And a big hug from me too!! Hope your day is extra special!


Normaedern said:


> Happy Birthday. Have a lovely day and hugs for you!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your tree. We got the wind and rain, but thankfully, the tornadoes and heavier storms weren't near us. I, too, hope everyone is safe.



Kansas g-ma said:


> TY Tess for concern-- it looks like we had some wind but no big stuff down, just small enough I can manage it. One did land on my mini-peach tree and broke some of it. I've propped it up in hopes it will knit back. May have to stake it to keep it up. Hope Joy and Sam are OK, also anyone else who was getting storms last night.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning everyone, I would tell you what time it is here but my clock seems to have stopped at 9:30 pm. That is probably why I was up til 1:30am. 

Have to go back and catch up.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

okay I am all caught up. Dishes put away, bathroom cleaned and dogs out to do their business. It is sticky hot here and now I am pooped. lol.


Sugar- Serena has grown so much since the last photo, what a sweet happy little girl. 

Betty- I hope you have a day as special as you are to us. You are the Queen of our prayer warriors and always looking out for all of us. I just wanted to tell you that we all Love you to the moon and back :thumbup: 

Sam- way to go boys :thumbup:

Kathy and Purple- LOVE your little all in ones.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sugarsugar - that wee one just gets cuter! Sleep well!

Bulldog - Many Happy Returns Betty! I hope you are feeling better and you have a lovely day.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Betty!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I used to be around Dr. offices and other healthcare facilities when NCQA certification reviews were being done and understand how stressful these times are....good luck and hope all goes well.


From me too! I went through 3 Inspections in schools and it's not fun!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from rainy Surrey. Coven meeting This morning, everyone was on good form and I even managed to get the baby top finished.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY BETTY xxxx
> 
> ...


That's lovely, Josephine, and so is your DGS.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The all in one is adorable. Hope your van gets straightened out soon and cost effectively.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Betty, happy birthday. Hope it is a special day for you.
Love all the wee baby sweaters.
In my typical uber exercise mode last week am feeling it this week. When will I learn if you haven't been at gym in months you shouldn't go all out several days in a row? Somehow water jogging in pool doesn't feel like that much exertion. Until last summer when I was so sick walked Maya an hour a day and went to gym an hour a day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi....love your baby top and photo of GS.....so cute.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

A very happy birthday, Betty!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from rainy Surrey. Coven meeting This morning, everyone was on good form and I even managed to get the baby top finished.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY BETTY xxxx
> 
> ...


Very cute :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

KateB said:


> I have no idea of costs, but I know my niece takes her dog to be groomed at (and I love the name) The Wizard of Paws! :lol:


great name! :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday Betty! Hope you have the most amazing day possible!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Just got on the puter a little while ago.
You are all so sweet. Thank you for all the birthday wishes. Family has something up their sleeve but don't know what.
Kansas, I am thrilled you are getting to go to KAP. It was wonderful last year (experienced in pictures and posts), Love and laughter will be there for you and your daughter.
Shirley, I am so glad you and Pat are nearing the end of all the unpleasant testing and answers can be given. We are all praying for good results for you both.
Cathy, Serena is getting cuter by the day. That is such a sweet smile. I know you are enjoying her.
Josephine, the little top is darling. I love the lace pattern on the bottom.
Sam, I am so happy the boys have a good team and are having a good year.
Joy, I know you are working hard on the KAP lapghan, but pray you don't stress over it.
Kathy, your little All In One is precious. I sure hope the AC problem is resolved soon. It is too hot for you not to have it.
Need to get off here and get a shower, put my makeup on, and try to look pretty for my family today....that will be a real challenge...LOL
I SO Love You All TO The Moon and Back....Betty


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Happy birthday, Betty, and many more to follow this one.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, I am getting really behind on here again.... just a quick photo before I TRY and catch up a bit....


Lovely laughing Serena! Hope you feel the same way!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

It's great you get to come to the KAP Kansasgma! I just pick at knitting and stuff usually small things. I plan to learn some more there, I'm sure your daughter will too if she wants to. It's so fun It will be great to meet you both! My husband spent some time in Kansas I think it was the eastern part. He was surprised at the rolling hills there.


darowil said:


> How wonderfully exciting for you!
> Whie many of us are good knitters not all of us are- and we all learnt at some time! What better way of improving the knitting as well? I know that I have expanded my knitting because of KP especially the TP.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Today I talked DH into stopping working and going for a ride. It was rainy at times but we went to one of the Finger Lakes and sat holding hands and drinking coffee outdoors while looking at the lake where in the distance the high hills layer each other making such a beautiful effect. It is so good to get out in nature and near water. Sure lifts my spirits.


Ah, I envy you that-- my DH had a small bass boat with trailer and if I was stressed he would hook it up to his pickup and we'd go to the lake for an hour or so-- so peaceful and pretty. Loved that.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

nittergma said:


> It's great you get to come to the KAP Kansasgma! I just pick at knitting and stuff usually small things. I plan to learn some more there, I'm sure your daughter will too if she wants to. It's so fun It will be great to meet you both! My husband spent some time in Kansas I think it was the eastern part. He was surprised at the rolling hills there.


Oh, yeah, the rolling hills are where I'm from-- south part growing up, north part as adult. Most people are surprised at the hills in the east.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bulldog-- Happy B-day and many more!

Sugar, I missed the new photo of Serena, but she must be beautiful.

And the all in ones-- just lovely. One of these days---


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

*Happy birthday, Betty!* Enjoy your special day!

All those baby sweaters are just too sweet. 

Serena is growing like a weed! What a doll.

Sending healing thoughts to all in need...and hoping the inspection goes great.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you are not sure what to have for dinner tonight here is a suggestion. --- sam

Squash Fritters

Yield: About 20 fritters

Ingredients

1 lb yellow summer squash
1/2 medium sweet onion
1 cup all-purpose flour
1 egg
1/2 tsp sugar
1/2 tsp salt
vegetable oil

Instructions

Wash the squash then grate them on a box grater. You should end up with about 3 cups of grated squash.

Grate the onion as well.

Place the grated squash and onion in a mesh strainer and press to squeeze out some of the water.

Place the squash and onion in a large bowl, then add the flour, egg, sugar, and salt and mix until combined. 
Allow the mixture to sit for about 5 minutes.

Place a large skillet over medium-high heat and add enough oil to barely cover the bottom.

Once the oil is hot, carefully place dollops (about 1 heaping tablespoon) of the batter into the skillet.

Cook for 3 to 4 minutes or until golden brown.

Carefully flip the fritters over and gently press them flat with the back side of a spatula.

Cook another 3 to 4 minutes or until golden brown.

Cook in batches, adding more oil if necessary, until all of the batter had been used.

Drain on paper towels and eat immediately.

Notes: For a different flavor, add about 1/2 teaspoon of curry powder to the batter when mixing it up.

http://southernbite.com/2014/07/08/squash-fritters/?utm_source=Southern+Bite&utm_campaign=044ed0d7a3-multi_email&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_ebd6f2b05a-044ed0d7a3-293547989#sthash.3wH9eZaB.dpuf


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you are not sure what to have for dinner tonight here is a suggestion. --- sam
> 
> Squash Fritters


That sounds right up my alley! I LOVE squash...and I have some in the fridge for a change!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is there nothing that can be done? it really is sad that he can't at least keep one "by mouth" pleasure. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Yes Sam a high chance of him choking and possibly killing him, he only gets enough water on a mouth sponge to rinse his mouth out ,so its really not worth the risk


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, everyone! You won't believe what happened today!! A dear friend who lives in Fairbanks, Alaska just sent me a gorgeous skein of 60% Qiviut, 20% merino wool, 20% silk lace-weight yarn in a dark teal green color and a pattern for a lace scarf!! I am stunned. I want to start the scarf right now, but I think I'm going to wait until tomorrow because my hands are still shaking. I knit a hat and scarf for her a couple of years ago when she and her DH were here for a visit, so she knows I'm a knitter - but this was just so unexpected. WOW - I'm trying to get my thoughts in order so I can write a note to thank her, but I feel like my brain is stuttering.
Bob went out and took a couple of pictures, and told me to put them on the Tea Party - so I'll give it a try. Love, Paula


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what kind of facility? hope you pass with flying colors. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Prayers please..state inspection of our facility today and they are paid to be picky. Thanks.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! You won't believe what happened today!! A dear friend who lives in Fairbanks, Alaska just sent me a gorgeous skein of 60% Qiviut, 20% merino wool, 20% silk lace-weight yarn in a dark teal green color and a pattern for a lace scarf!! I am stunned. I want to start the scarf right now, but I think I'm going to wait until tomorrow because my hands are still shaking. I knit a hat and scarf for her a couple of years ago when she and her DH were here for a visit, so she knows I'm a knitter - but this was just so unexpected. WOW - I'm trying to get my thoughts in order so I can write a note to thank her, but I feel like my brain is stuttering.
> Bob went out and took a couple of pictures, and told me to put them on the Tea Party - so I'll give it a try. Love, Paula


How wonderful, I was sent some qiviut from a KP friend in Canada, it is so wonderfully soft. Enjoy knitting yours. xx


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she is growing growing - what are her hands covered? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hi, I am getting really behind on here again.... just a quick photo before I TRY and catch up a bit....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday betty - hope it is a special day. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Today is *Bulldog's* birthday!!
> 
> Hoping you have an absolutely beautiful and blessed one, Betty.
> 
> Hugs from Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> How wonderful, I was sent some qiviut from a KP friend in Canada, it is so wonderfully soft. Enjoy knitting yours. xx


Qiviut is a yarn I'm going to seek out at the MW Stitches Show. Enjoy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a beautiful all in one - love the lace work - why is it called an all in one? look like gs is enjoying his French fries. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from rainy Surrey. Coven meeting This morning, everyone was on good form and I even managed to get the baby top finished.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY BETTY xxxx
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! You won't believe what happened today!! A dear friend who lives in Fairbanks, Alaska just sent me a gorgeous skein of 60% Qiviut, 20% merino wool, 20% silk lace-weight yarn in a dark teal green color and a pattern for a lace scarf!! I am stunned. I want to start the scarf right now, but I think I'm going to wait until tomorrow because my hands are still shaking. I knit a hat and scarf for her a couple of years ago when she and her DH were here for a visit, so she knows I'm a knitter - but this was just so unexpected. WOW - I'm trying to get my thoughts in order so I can write a note to thank her, but I feel like my brain is stuttering.
> Bob went out and took a couple of pictures, and told me to put them on the Tea Party - so I'll give it a try. Love, Paula


That is so awesome. Have fun with it..


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lots of rain this morning but it has cleared up - sun is out - 80° and muggy - so we are good to go. no doubt there will be carrots mixed in with the celery. and pretzels. lol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I bet the boys and Gary are really pumped up about the games. What an exciting time for them. Carrots would make a good stress food too. I hope the weather remains good for the rest of the competition.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Can't get the picture to load - will try later!

Got it!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a beautiful all in one - love the lace work - why is it called an all in one? look like gs is enjoying his French fries. --- sam


It's the pattern that Melody uses, it is knitted all in one.the French call them frites and yes he loves them :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Can't get the picture to load - will try later!
> 
> Got it!!


That looks lovely x


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what did you knit with yours Josephine? --- sam


PurpleFi said:


> How wonderful, I was sent some qiviut from a KP friend in Canada, it is so wonderfully soft. Enjoy knitting yours. xx


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful yarn an pattern. --- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Can't get the picture to load - will try later!
> 
> Got it!!


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Sam,
I've made all kinds of fruit fritters, and some veggies but never squash. This sounds really like a good idea. If I had thought of it, it would have been excellent!
Sarah


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Stress food needed, indeed!! I remember those travelling team tournaments - always after July 4th and during the hottest part of the summer. I remember coaching the girls' softball teams and we used to have to rake the fields in times of rain also...instead of kitty litter, we used ground up corn cobs to absorb the moisture.



thewren said:


> lots of rain this morning but it has cleared up - sun is out - 80° and muggy - so we are good to go. no doubt there will be carrots mixed in with the celery. and pretzels. lol --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's a very pretty yarn and nice pattern....can't wait to see your work on it.



Grandmapaula said:


> Can't get the picture to load - will try later!
> 
> Got it!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! You won't believe what happened today!! A dear friend who lives in Fairbanks, Alaska just sent me a gorgeous skein of 60% Qiviut, 20% merino wool, 20% silk lace-weight yarn in a dark teal green color and a pattern for a lace scarf!! I am stunned. I want to start the scarf right now, but I think I'm going to wait until tomorrow because my hands are still shaking. I knit a hat and scarf for her a couple of years ago when she and her DH were here for a visit, so she knows I'm a knitter - but this was just so unexpected. WOW - I'm trying to get my thoughts in order so I can write a note to thank her, but I feel like my brain is stuttering.
> Bob went out and took a couple of pictures, and told me to put them on the Tea Party - so I'll give it a try. Love, Paula


What a wonderful surprise!! She knows a good friend deserves a nice gift!!
Junek


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

making tamale pie for supper, a mix of browned hamburger (mince) and spicy sausage, mixed with refried beans, chili beans and seasonings, mild peppers, a large can of rotel tomatoes (diced tomatoes with spicy peppers and spices) cheese and then you top it with corn bread mix and bake until corn bread is done. Dont think I forgot anything, thats off the top of my head. DH actually requested this, he rarely requests anything, its always "Whatever you want to fix" which is usually nice, he will generally eat whatever I put in front of him though I sometimes get really frustrated trying to figure something out to fix that I havent already made a million times. Of course now that he is done with school he has been cooking a bit more. He does most of our grilling. 

It must be extremely frustrating for Colin to not be able to eat or drink anything and I'm so sorry that his family doesn't realize the importance of spending time with him. Hugs to you and him


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Can't get the picture to load - will try later!
> 
> Got it!!


beautiful color! I bet its exquisitely soft


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Can't get the picture to load - will try later!
> 
> Got it!!


It's going to make a wonderful scarf!
Junek


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

we got our first zucchini out of the garden yesterday we have tomatoes on but they are being slow to turn red. the first wave of green beans will be ready for picking on Thursday. Going to be hard juggling garden, work and other responsibilities. Most of our flowers are doing wonderful, my geraniums have never done as well as they are doing this year. DH is still having to mow the lawn about every 4 days, good thing he enjoys doing that! :-D Got the first watermelon this year at the store yesterday and I managed to pick a good one! It is sooo hard to pick good melons, especially cantaloupe I never seem to get a good one no matter what method I use to pick it. 

Better get busy getting some work done. Will try to check in later DH is off work today, really takes some adjusting to having him on the same hours all the time and the same days every two weeks. He is really enjoying sleeping again. :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ooh, Paula, I'm drooling over that yarn! It's going to be even more fantastic knitted up. Yay for great friends!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW! What a nice surprise. Can't wait to see the color.


Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! You won't believe what happened today!! A dear friend who lives in Fairbanks, Alaska just sent me a gorgeous skein of 60% Qiviut, 20% merino wool, 20% silk lace-weight yarn in a dark teal green color and a pattern for a lace scarf!! I am stunned. I want to start the scarf right now, but I think I'm going to wait until tomorrow because my hands are still shaking. I knit a hat and scarf for her a couple of years ago when she and her DH were here for a visit, so she knows I'm a knitter - but this was just so unexpected. WOW - I'm trying to get my thoughts in order so I can write a note to thank her, but I feel like my brain is stuttering.
> Bob went out and took a couple of pictures, and told me to put them on the Tea Party - so I'll give it a try. Love, Paula


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

the tamale pie sounds tasty and easy. Will give it a try soon.


Pup lover said:


> making tamale pie for supper, a mix of browned hamburger (mince) and spicy sausage, mixed with refried beans, chili beans and seasonings, mild peppers, a large can of rotel tomatoes (diced tomatoes with spicy peppers and spices) cheese and then you top it with corn bread mix and bake until corn bread is done. Dont think I forgot anything, thats off the top of my head. DH actually requested this, he rarely requests anything, its always "Whatever you want to fix" which is usually nice, he will generally eat whatever I put in front of him though I sometimes get really frustrated trying to figure something out to fix that I havent already made a million times. Of course now that he is done with school he has been cooking a bit more. He does most of our grilling.
> 
> It must be extremely frustrating for Colin to not be able to eat or drink anything and I'm so sorry that his family doesn't realize the importance of spending time with him. Hugs to you and him


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Can't get the picture to load - will try later!
> 
> Got it!!


Looks stunning- and should be wondefully soft to work with and wear.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> That sounds right up my alley! I LOVE squash...and I have some in the fridge for a change!


That sounds good.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

GrandmaPaula That was wonderful. Do post a picture when you are finished. It looks wonderful!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

In for a very wintery day for us today. 12C (53F) and wet. ANd I have a nice quite day so I can relax and enjoy it. THink I might even put the heater on for a while-0 we avoid it when we can, extra layer of colthes is cheaper than heat, and I don't really like the heat. Just remembered that I now have a small room heater so I have just stopped and put that on. From my MILs place and I have not used it so see how it goes. Much better than warming up rooms we are not using.
I am up early htis morning as Taken MAryanne to the airport, she is going to Melbourne and will stay a few days with David's sites so she can visit Nanny. Be nice to have a few days with just ourselves.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Quiver looks luscious to work with.
Waterjogged half an hour. Gotta get back to weight watchers! Grrr.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> beautiful color! I bet its exquisitely soft


It is VERY soft, I'm going to wear it out - I keep petting it  :lol: Think I'll wind it into a ball and get my needles ready just in case I decide to start it after dinner.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That sounds pretty good -- I'll have to try a version of that with chorizo sausage and hamburger.



Pup lover said:


> making tamale pie for supper, a mix of browned hamburger (mince) and spicy sausage, mixed with refried beans, chili beans and seasonings, mild peppers, a large can of rotel tomatoes (diced tomatoes with spicy peppers and spices) cheese and then you top it with corn bread mix and bake until corn bread is done. Dont think I forgot anything, thats off the top of my head. DH actually requested this, he rarely requests anything, its always "Whatever you want to fix" which is usually nice, he will generally eat whatever I put in front of him though I sometimes get really frustrated trying to figure something out to fix that I havent already made a million times. Of course now that he is done with school he has been cooking a bit more. He does most of our grilling.
> 
> It must be extremely frustrating for Colin to not be able to eat or drink anything and I'm so sorry that his family doesn't realize the importance of spending time with him. Hugs to you and him


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> It is VERY soft, I'm going to wear it out - I keep petting it  :lol: Think I'll wind it into a ball and get my needles ready just in case I decide to start it after dinner.


Hee hee. I kept my first skein of alpaca for a long time before I knitted anything with it...and yes, I kept petting it!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just playing around with it---rolling it, etc. will be fun--maybe not as fun as knitting it up into that beautiful scarf--but still fun.



Grandmapaula said:


> It is VERY soft, I'm going to wear it out - I keep petting it  :lol: Think I'll wind it into a ball and get my needles ready just in case I decide to start it after dinner.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

OOOH, the yarn and pattern are lush! We all understand "petting" it! 

Tamale pie-- used to make that when family was still at home, they loved it. And easy for me.

Darowil, keep warm! Hard to knit if fingers are too cold.

My tomatoes are doing well-- I have more little ones than large as I take them to Sr Center and hand out at lunch. A few don't eat them but most are like sparkly eyed over them. One friend likes mini yellow pear tomatoes so I plant two for her each year. I can take in a snack bag pretty full and they are gone before lunch! I'm getting a few cucs, more to come, and peppers are starting to turn. I planted some corn this year and it is making tassles but no sign of ears. Will have to do something if it makes ears as we have ***** in the area.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> TY Tess for concern-- it looks like we had some wind but no big stuff down, just small enough I can manage it. One did land on my mini-peach tree and broke some of it. I've propped it up in hopes it will knit back. May have to stake it to keep it up. Hope Joy and Sam are OK, also anyone else who was getting storms last night.


Yes, my sincerest apologies for neglecting to name Sam in my Ohio area concerns. Last night was rough and I think I caught CRAFT disease!!

Again, I am sorry I missed including you in last night's post Sam.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

North west of town they got some bad wind, from two directions, two storms. Tore down utility poles onto nice highway and it was closed from very late night until mid morning. This is the main way many people get into town for jobs but had warning so they could use a less-good alternate. Some houses on the street south of this one had MANY limbs down. My street got lucky.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

6:45pm and Gage and I just returned. We went to the DQ(Dairy Queen) Had something to eat and then we got small blizzards. Gage got a mint oreo blizzard and mine was a Georgia mud fudge one. Mmmmmm,Mmmmm,Mmmmm.

We are both so stuffed we had a hard time walking home.

Greg stayed home to babysit the pups.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> what did you knit with yours Josephine? --- sam


I added it to a shawl with some other yarn


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Bulldog. May your blessings be many.

Happy Birthday also to Rookie's DH.

I finally got some groceries tonight and another load of wash done. Now most of the laundry is done. I was even rested up going into work today so did not get tired during the day. It has been a long time since I have had vacation days with rest included. Such a blessing.

Forgot to comment on GrandmaPaula's treasured gift. The yarn and pattern are both lovely. Will we see this finished by the time you come to KAP? Such a lovely gift for a wonderful person.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well it would make a nice pet too Paula...no vet bills, not pet food......but you'll probably want to knit it up into something you can fondle while wearing....LOL...and the lovely pattern should do well to satisfy that need. 


Grandmapaula said:


> It is VERY soft, I'm going to wear it out - I keep petting it  :lol: Think I'll wind it into a ball and get my needles ready just in case I decide to start it after dinner.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

A note to anyone interested, the tickets for the Knitting and Stitching Show at Alexandra Palace 8th to 12th October are now on sale. I have just booked mine, including breakfasts, lunches, lectures and workshops and show guide and am really looking forward to it. If anyone else is going and would like to meet up please pm me.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> what kind of facility? hope you pass with flying colors. --- sam


An outpatient free standing surgery center. Thanks.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy Birthday Bulldog. May your blessings be many.
> 
> Happy Birthday also to Rookie's DH.
> 
> ...


I'm hoping to start it tomorrow - I hope it'll be done by October - it's quite an intricate pattern, but if I take my time, I think I can do it. Lots of lifelines are in my future.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well it would make a nice pet too Paula...no vet bills, not pet food......but you'll probably want to knit it up into something you can fondle while wearing....LOL...and the lovely pattern should do well to satisfy that need.


Don't think I could afford the diamond-studded collar and leash this expensive stuff would demand. Guess I'll have to get out my best needles - that'll have to satisfy it :lol:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> That sounds pretty good -- I'll have to try a version of that with chorizo sausage and hamburger.


I have used chorizo its good, I also sometimes use a spicy sausage a local grocery makes themselves which is very good


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

For all who expressed concern for our safety during last night's storms: They were so slight that I slept through all but the very earliest lightening flashes and didn't know a thing until 6:30 AM when the morning light woke me--didn't even know it had actually rained at all. There was none before I fell asleep. But thank you for caring.

For *Betty*: Honey, I seldom stress about anything, so please don't worry about the KAP afghan. I am working on organizing the squares for joining so that they will be at their best and there are quite a few weeks before deadline for delivery to Defiance.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday, Bulldog


Happy birthday!!! Let others fuss over you dear girl.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

If the pattern says to work ss for two rows does that mean knit one row and purl one row and that is two rows or are the two together considered or row


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

He was surprised, he enjoyed his stay there. There was a trail near him that he would walk every day.


Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, yeah, the rolling hills are where I'm from-- south part growing up, north part as adult. Most people are surprised at the hills in the east.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> If the pattern says to work ss for two rows does that mean knit one row and purl one row and that is two rows or are the two together considered or row


I have always presumed it meant knit one row, purl one row.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

martina said:


> I have always presumed it meant knit one row, purl one row.


Thank you that's what i thought too then I started over thinking it


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Grandmapaula, the yarn is beautiful! Maybe we'll all get to "pet" the shawl if you wear it to KAP LOL!!
I love all the cute little dresses/all in ones you are all knitting. 
Rookie, I like the sound of your Tamale pie, although I'd probably have to make a milder section for me. I do love Chorizo!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Mint Oreo blizzard! I'm glad I'm too tired to drive to town and get it!LOL!


gagesmom said:


> 6:45pm and Gage and I just returned. We went to the DQ(Dairy Queen) Had something to eat and then we got small blizzards. Gage got a mint oreo blizzard and mine was a Georgia mud fudge one. Mmmmmm,Mmmmm,Mmmmm.
> 
> We are both so stuffed we had a hard time walking home.
> 
> Greg stayed home to babysit the pups.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

What is "blizzard" please?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

martina said:


> What is "blizzard" please?


It is dairy queen ice cream with different things added in and then blended and you eat it with a spoon, Oreo cookies, chunks of cheese cake, Reeces peanut butter cups all kinds of different things. Not all those things together whichever one you choose


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> If the pattern says to work ss for two rows does that mean knit one row and purl one row and that is two rows or are the two together considered or row


One knit one purl row


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> It is dairy queen ice cream with different things added in and then blended and you eat it with a spoon, Oreo cookies, chunks of cheese cake, Reeces peanut butter cups all kinds of different things. Not all those things together whichever one you choose


We get them-but called something else and can't remember what!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you all, dear friends, for the wonderful well wishes.
It has been a Betty day. Jim picked up our lunch and dinner and is going out at 11. There is a place here that makes jalapeno cheddar biscuits with sausage, egg, and cheese. (I think he is craving one...ha ha) He gave me the sweetest card and $100 to spend at the LYSs when we go see our son. With my birthday and monthly allowances and mother;s day, I have over $400 saved. Don't plan to spend it all as there are some things I want to order for my knitting.
Paula, you so deserve your surprise. What a thoughtful friend. I don't know as much as you all know about yarns but I do know that quivit is expensive. I know it must feel wonderful. Can you imagine what she paid. She is paying forward the kindness you did for her.
Agnes, I feel so bad for Colin..not to be able to eat or drink alone are terrible but to have his family not visit is heartbreaking. You have so much on your little shoulders. We love you and are lifting you up for comfort and strength. God love your heart for being so faithful in caring for him.
I have spent most of the day just looking for shawl patterns on the internet. We couldn't go out. I think I have been feeling bad secondary to a pilonidal cyst that may be brewing. Don't want to see about it until after our trip. I will just do everything I can to relieve it.
I want you all to know that I love you all so very much. It is the bright spot of my day to come here. You all are family and each one special to me for different reasons. God led me to this sight and I am very humbled by the love and compassion that is found here...Betty


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~Hi /All....I have been absent for quite some time....have missed you all, but have been VERY busy and active. We have had a FULL house and more of family & friends...such a delight! So many lovely memories! All of the kids were "home" with spouses and kids and kids-to-come...soon! Many breakfasts & dinners (lunch is on your own)around the table. Oh nothing beats having family & friends filling the house.
We had a baby shower, too...for the 2 expectant moms...everyone is so excited about the babies...both due within 6 weeks! I'll attach some pics of some of the food I prepared....what a hoot!

I miss y'all...I know I've missed lots. I sure hope everyone is doing well...healing, celebrating, and peace reigns. My prayers continue...and I do think of everyone...but am so busy I have not gotten to my computer in days. This is the 1st time in ages! If big things happen, I hope someone will PM me to let me know. Take care everyone....I hope to be on a bit more next week....but after that we will be on our marathon drive to CA....I'll be out of touch again for the most part. Miss you...take care....CArol il/oh


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Blizzards--Another ice cream place calls theirs "Cyclones"-- the Georgia Mud Fudge has little chunks of brownie, pecans, etc. It is my favorite.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Betty,
Your note is touching.It is amazing, indeed, that such warm friendships develop here. It comforts us all.
Sarah


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

mine too.


Kansas g-ma said:


> Blizzards--Another ice cream place calls theirs "Cyclones"-- the Georgia Mud Fudge has little chunks of brownie, pecans, etc. It is my favorite.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So I wanted to post pics of my progress on the all in one that I shared a photo of last night. Have been knitting pretty much every spare moment today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so glad you've had a good birthday. And wow are you going to have fun at the LYS on your trip and ordering. You so deserve every bit of it too!


Bulldog said:


> Thank you all, dear friends, for the wonderful well wishes.
> It has been a Betty day. Jim picked up our lunch and dinner and is going out at 11. There is a place here that makes jalapeno cheddar biscuits with sausage, egg, and cheese. (I think he is craving one...ha ha) He gave me the sweetest card and $100 to spend at the LYSs when we go see our son. With my birthday and monthly allowances and mother;s day, I have over $400 saved. Don't plan to spend it all as there are some things I want to order for my knitting.
> Paula, you so deserve your surprise. What a thoughtful friend. I don't know as much as you all know about yarns but I do know that quivit is expensive. I know it must feel wonderful. Can you imagine what she paid. She is paying forward the kindness you did for her.
> Agnes, I feel so bad for Colin..not to be able to eat or drink alone are terrible but to have his family not visit is heartbreaking. You have so much on your little shoulders. We love you and are lifting you up for comfort and strength. God love your heart for being so faithful in caring for him.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we lost tonight - 1/5 - we need a new pitcher and no one will say anything to the coach - they all want gary to pitch and gary is too nice to say anything. our team has many good batters in it and they are not hitting because the coach that is pitching lobs them in too high. yesterday he hit three of the players and today he hit one. I certainly hope someone talks to the coach and we may lose the this tournament and the rest of them. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Stress food needed, indeed!! I remember those travelling team tournaments - always after July 4th and during the hottest part of the summer. I remember coaching the girls' softball teams and we used to have to rake the fields in times of rain also...instead of kitty litter, we used ground up corn cobs to absorb the moisture.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bulldog, please don't leave that cyst too long before seeing the dr. My sister in law put off surgery so long that the dr ended up telling her to pack for hospital and get there within the hour or she would need an ambulance within two hours. So she went and afterwards wished she had gone in sooner and saved herself so much pain.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

martina said:


> Bulldog, please don't leave that cyst too long before seeing the dr. My sister in law put off surgery so long that the dr ended up telling her to pack for hospital and get there within the hour or she would need an ambulance within two hours. So she went and afterwards wished she had gone in sooner and saved herself so much pain.


My sentiments exactly. You can develop a terrible infected fistula into your back if you don't take care of this asap.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not to worry ms tess - we got rain - a little wind - but nothing else. another rain storm this morning - I woke up to a puddle at the front door - it was not loud enough to waken me. a few bath towels thrown down did the trick. i'm hoping the grass gets dried out pretty soon - it really needs cut. --- sam



Ms. Tess said:


> Yes, my sincerest apologies for neglecting to name Sam in my Ohio area concerns. Last night was rough and I think I caught CRAFT disease!!
> 
> Again, I am sorry I missed including you in last night's post Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing after reading about it in Wikipedia - had never heard of it. soldiers who got it were in hospital on the average of 55 days - wow. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> My sentiments exactly. You can develop a terrible infected fistula into your back if you don't take care of this asap.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Carol, so glad you had such wonderful family visits. Love the blue and pink eggs.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday Bulldog! I am sorry I am a bit late with my card for you. 

I hope I didn't miss anyone else. Let me know if I did. 

Betty - your posts mean a lot to all of us and we are so glad you are one of our sisters. Shirley 

Here is the card I have for you -- It is a winter at Grandfather's farm. 
I am not sure how hot it is where you are but hopefully it will remind you of a Canadian Winter. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just heard from Nicho! She and her party are staying tonight in 
Lake Louse at the Chateau and have a window overlooking Lake Louise. The Chateau is absolutely wonderful. Royalty has often stayed there. 

They are going to Banff tomorrow and then to Canmore tomorrow night and we are meeting them here at the airport on Thursday morning. 

I will take my camera! I am looking forward to it. Shirley


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Skating on Grandfather 's Farm is a beautiful example of mixed media techniques.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We were having a great holiday but when we stopped at the hotel tonight we got the news that the brother & SIL of the 2 cousins we are travelling with were killed in an accident in Wetaskiwin, Alberta this morning, a semi pulled out in front of them & both were killed instantly. We will head for home soon as it is light in the morning. We are about 1700km(over1000miles) from home so will not get there tomorrow but will go as far as possible. The only good thng in this terrible mess is that they have no children to be left behind.we are a close family so this will be hard. We were just with them on the weekend at the reunion & they were travelling to our hometown for a visit before going home to Nanaimo.
Well, must try to get some sleep


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We were having a great holiday but when we stopped at the hotel tonight we got the news that the brother & SIL of the 2 cousins we are travelling with were killed in an accident in Wetaskiwin, Alberta this morning, a semi pulled out in front of them & both were killed instantly. We will head for home soon as it is light in the morning. We are about 1700km(over1000miles) from home so will not get there tomorrow but will go as far as possible. The only good thng in this terrible mess is that they have no children to be left behind.we are a close family so this will be hard. We were just with them on the weekend at the reunion & they were travelling to our hometown for a visit before going home to Nanaimo.
> Well, must try to get some sleep


I am so sorry to hear this ,Bonnie- my condolences.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bonnie - my heart aches for you and yours - healing energy zooming nonstop to wrap around all of you - what a terrible thing to happen. how old were they? drive carefully and get home safely. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> We were having a great holiday but when we stopped at the hotel tonight we got the news that the brother & SIL of the 2 cousins we are travelling with were killed in an accident in Wetaskiwin, Alberta this morning, a semi pulled out in front of them & both were killed instantly. We will head for home soon as it is light in the morning. We are about 1700km(over1000miles) from home so will not get there tomorrow but will go as far as possible. The only good thng in this terrible mess is that they have no children to be left behind.we are a close family so this will be hard. We were just with them on the weekend at the reunion & they were travelling to our hometown for a visit before going home to Nanaimo.
> Well, must try to get some sleep


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We were having a great holiday but when we stopped at the hotel tonight we got the news that the brother & SIL of the 2 cousins we are travelling with were killed in an accident in Wetaskiwin, Alberta this morning, a semi pulled out in front of them & both were killed instantly. We will head for home soon as it is light in the morning. We are about 1700km(over1000miles) from home so will not get there tomorrow but will go as far as possible. The only good thng in this terrible mess is that they have no children to be left behind.we are a close family so this will be hard. We were just with them on the weekend at the reunion & they were travelling to our hometown for a visit before going home to Nanaimo.
> Well, must try to get some sleep


Oh how terrible. Please accept my deepest condolences for your loss. How very sad. The good thing is that you all have great memories from the reunion. Please be extra careful on your journey home. Hugsssss


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh, Bonnie, I am so saddened to hear this and send my sincere condolences. I will be praying for comfort and peace to be given to you and yours as you go through this sad time of saying goodbye. You will see them again someday but it hurts to have to let them go. My prayers will be to ask for healing and for you all to feel Him carrying you through this valley and know that He loves you. Heaven must have needed two more Angels.
My sweet Shirley, I love my card! It is hot here in the South, so it was perfect. You work is always wonderful and we never tire of looking at it. I Love You!
Sam, I am so sorry the boys are having trouble with the pitcher. I am gonna ask for a resolution for this situation. This is not fair to the kids.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> My sentiments exactly. You can develop a terrible infected fistula into your back if you don't take care of this asap.


As well as having a horrid time while you are away. I too say get it checked now not later. You risk it getting really bad while you are away- assuming it is not a chronic thing. If you've had it for ages that is probably different.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> we lost tonight - 1/5 - we need a new pitcher and no one will say anything to the coach - they all want gary to pitch and gary is too nice to say anything. our team has many good batters in it and they are not hitting because the coach that is pitching lobs them in too high. yesterday he hit three of the players and today he hit one. I certainly hope someone talks to the coach and we may lose the this tournament and the rest of them. --- sam


And that was a bad loss by the sounds of it- not as bad as Brazil though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just heard from Nicho! She and her party are staying tonight in
> Lake Louse at the Chateau and have a window overlooking Lake Louise. The Chateau is absolutely wonderful. Royalty has often stayed there.
> 
> They are going to Banff tomorrow and then to Canmore tomorrow night and we are meeting them here at the airport on Thursday morning.
> ...


You'll enjoy talking to her. We chatted away very easily for a few hours in January. Have a lovely time


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We were having a great holiday but when we stopped at the hotel tonight we got the news that the brother & SIL of the 2 cousins we are travelling with were killed in an accident in Wetaskiwin, Alberta this morning, a semi pulled out in front of them & both were killed instantly. We will head for home soon as it is light in the morning. We are about 1700km(over1000miles) from home so will not get there tomorrow but will go as far as possible. The only good thng in this terrible mess is that they have no children to be left behind.we are a close family so this will be hard. We were just with them on the weekend at the reunion & they were travelling to our hometown for a visit before going home to Nanaimo.
> Well, must try to get some sleep


How terrible- and those 1700kms will seem very long-especially for the siblings.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh bonnie what a tragedy. Prayers for you all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, I'm saddened by your loss. Please be careful driving home.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Kansas g-ma said:


> North west of town they got some bad wind, from two directions, two storms. Tore down utility poles onto nice highway and it was closed from very late night until mid morning. This is the main way many people get into town for jobs but had warning so they could use a less-good alternate. Some houses on the street south of this one had MANY limbs down. My street got lucky.


i do hope everyone here was safe. It sounds scarey.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

martina said:


> Skating on Grandfather 's Farm is a beautiful example of mixed media techniques.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My answer would be knit one and purl one...but I'll be interested in others' responses.



Pup lover said:


> If the pattern says to work ss for two rows does that mean knit one row and purl one row and that is two rows or are the two together considered or row


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so sorry to hear this ,Bonnie- my condolences.


Everyone is in my prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I remember walking the KSU campus when our son looked into going there....there were some big hills to walk-- he ended up and UofMO and it's hilly around there too. Beautiful country.



nittergma said:


> He was surprised, he enjoyed his stay there. There was a trail near him that he would walk every day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've heard them called concrete mixers also...My favorite is the Butterfinger candy bar -- unless I see a Heath Bar one.



darowil said:


> We get them-but called something else and can't remember what!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Haven't tried that one before---think I need to go do some experimenting.



gagesmom said:


> mine too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My deepest sympathies....such tragic news.



Bonnie7591 said:


> We were having a great holiday but when we stopped at the hotel tonight we got the news that the brother & SIL of the 2 cousins we are travelling with were killed in an accident in Wetaskiwin, Alberta this morning, a semi pulled out in front of them & both were killed instantly. We will head for home soon as it is light in the morning. We are about 1700km(over1000miles) from home so will not get there tomorrow but will go as far as possible. The only good thng in this terrible mess is that they have no children to be left behind.we are a close family so this will be hard. We were just with them on the weekend at the reunion & they were travelling to our hometown for a visit before going home to Nanaimo.
> Well, must try to get some sleep


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Carol...good to hear from you. Sounds like some wonderful times with family. The dyed egg whites are a great idea.

Creamed fresh peas with new potatoes was a favorite of my Mom's and mine too---a little butter on top and yummm.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> .... I planted some corn this year and it is making tassles but no sign of ears. Will have to do something if it makes ears as we have ***** in the area.


Don't understand about the ears of corn and raccoons?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We were having a great holiday but when we stopped at the hotel tonight we got the news that the brother & SIL of the 2 cousins we are travelling with were killed in an accident in Wetaskiwin, Alberta this morning, a semi pulled out in front of them & both were killed instantly. We will head for home soon as it is light in the morning. We are about 1700km(over1000miles) from home so will not get there tomorrow but will go as far as possible. The only good thng in this terrible mess is that they have no children to be left behind.we are a close family so this will be hard. We were just with them on the weekend at the reunion & they were travelling to our hometown for a visit before going home to Nanaimo.
> Well, must try to get some sleep


Oh Bonnie, I'm so sad to hear this. My condolences to you and your family. You have a long drive ahead of you - please drive safely. x


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We were having a great holiday but when we stopped at the hotel tonight we got the news that the brother & SIL of the 2 cousins we are travelling with were killed in an accident in Wetaskiwin, Alberta this morning, a semi pulled out in front of them & both were killed instantly. We will head for home soon as it is light in the morning. We are about 1700km(over1000miles) from home so will not get there tomorrow but will go as far as possible. The only good thng in this terrible mess is that they have no children to be left behind.we are a close family so this will be hard. We were just with them on the weekend at the reunion & they were travelling to our hometown for a visit before going home to Nanaimo.
> Well, must try to get some sleep


So sorry to hear this terrible news Bonnie.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My answer would be knit one and purl one...but I'll be interested in others' responses.


I agree.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well we've had our coldest day since 2005 but I've hardly left the house so I've been fine. Fair bit of rain but not a lot of wind. While tomorrow will still be cold it shouldn't be as cold. Which is good as I will be out much of tomorrow. And Vicky and Brett are coming for tea so I will throw a lump of beef into the slowcooker in the morning. I know it can be done with Coke so I thought I would use Diet Coke as I can't eat sugar at the moment. But not sure what else goes in or whether just the Coke works. Well it will work I'm sure but maybe could be improved.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well we've had our coldest day since 2005 but I've hardly left the house so I've been fine. Fair bit of rain but not a lot of wind. While tomorrow will still be cold it shouldn't be as cold. Which is good as I will be out much of tomorrow. And Vicky and Brett are coming for tea so I will throw a lump of beef into the slowcooker in the morning. I know it can be done with Coke so I thought I would use Diet Coke as I can't eat sugar at the moment. But not sure what else goes in or whether just the Coke works. Well it will work I'm sure but maybe could be improved.


I just use coke but I suppose a few veg chunks would be ok


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Bonnie am so sorry to hear your news,condolences to all ((((Hugs))))


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> Don't understand about the ears of corn and raccoons?


I suppose they would go for the Ears of corn Kate


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to a WI wine tasting this evening, well someone has to do it. Going to have a swim this afternoon and the rest of the time - let me think- oh I could knit!!

Bonnie, my condolences to you and your family, drive safely.

Sending healing vibes and hugs. 

Wednesday photos...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I just use coke but I suppose a few veg chunks would be ok


Thanks- might just do the Coke- veggies tasting like Coke might not be too good. SIL would love them but DH hate them! Which one do I want to love me at least tomorrow night?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Agnes- dear heart, I know this is a tough time for you. You love Colin so much and I a m saddened that his family don't come around much. Although you are there all the time, that is what love is. Biggest hugs for you and Colin both. Unfortunate for the feeding peg being permanent. But glad that you got him out in the sunshine and fresh air. Probably did him a world of wonders.


Same thoughts from me too Agnes. HUGS to you both.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to a WI wine tasting this evening, well someone has to do it. Going to have a swim this afternoon and the rest of the time - let me think- oh I could knit!!
> 
> Bonnie, my condolences to you and your family, drive safely.
> 
> ...


I love your photos. The fox is cute but I live in the country and have chickens so mixed feelings there.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> My all in ones......so far. 25 pictured. Started the first of the size 1-3 yrs old last night and have copied the pattern for the 4-6 yrs old.


Golly! You surely knit fast. Great work.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> These are four of the wee tops that I have knitted recently and meanwhile Mel -the Knitting Ninja - has done 24! :shock: :lol: I like how you can change the pattern around a bit and make them all different. I have another one which I tried to add a 'frill' to, but it came out more like a cape....you can't win them all! :roll: :lol:


Oh, they are really cute.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY, ROOKIE*!

This past two days I was in the midst of test preps and test so missed your birthday on the 7th.

I hope you had a good one and I wish the best year for you. You are a friend, and a wonderful member of KP. Shirley

Here is my card for you. (Another winter scene).


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We were having a great holiday but when we stopped at the hotel tonight we got the news that the brother & SIL of the 2 cousins we are travelling with were killed in an accident in Wetaskiwin, Alberta this morning, a semi pulled out in front of them & both were killed instantly. We will head for home soon as it is light in the morning. We are about 1700km(over1000miles) from home so will not get there tomorrow but will go as far as possible. The only good thng in this terrible mess is that they have no children to be left behind.we are a close family so this will be hard. We were just with them on the weekend at the reunion & they were travelling to our hometown for a visit before going home to Nanaimo.
> Well, must try to get some sleep


Bonnie, so sorry to hear of your loss. Have to wonder what semi driver was doing for this to happen. Prayers to all of you.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonnie - I am so sorry! Please give all our condolences to your cousins and also know we are thinking of you and your husband. 

I hope you get home safely, ride carefully. My thoughts are with you every mile. Shirley


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

KateB said:


> Don't understand about the ears of corn and raccoons?


A day or two before you would pick the corn, the ***** get into the patch and pull down an ear, eat just about 3 rows for about 3 inches, just enough to spoil the ear, then move to the next plant. They can ruin your entire crop overnight. We used to put up electrical fencing, 6 inches above ground, to protect crop. Trick was to predict when corn was ready before ***** did!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> *HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY, ROOKIE*!
> 
> This past two days I was in the midst of test preps and test so missed your birthday on the 7th.
> 
> ...


Both winter scenes are lovely but the Wanderers really hits the spot!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Both winter scenes are lovely but the Wanderers really hits the spot!


Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love it --- thank you. I know you've been going through tests and you commented that prep for the colonoscopy wasn't too awful....I have a really hard time drinking all that liquid but will have to in about 2 yeas...Continued good test results with treatment plans in place.



Designer1234 said:


> *HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY, ROOKIE*!
> 
> This past two days I was in the midst of test preps and test so missed your birthday on the 7th.
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> I was thinking the same! I wonder if its dogs or humans telling them? And what will appeal to dogs - tales the special scent of rabbits and bears, or stupid human stories?


LOL :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

[I want you all to know that I love you all so very much. It is the bright spot of my day to come here. You all are family and each one special to me for different reasons. God led me to this sight and I am very humbled by the love and compassion that is found here...Betty[/quote]

I'm glad you had a great birthday, Betty! And you know we love you as much as you love us.
I've had a pilonidal cyst and finally had it removed many years ago. I hope it doesn't bother you too much on your trip. I never could find any relief for mine until I finally had it removed.
I pray you're feeling better after your special day.
Hugs, dear heart,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi /All....I have been absent for quite some time....have missed you all, but have been VERY busy and active. We have had a FULL house and more of family & friends...such a delight! So many lovely memories! All of the kids were "home" with spouses and kids and kids-to-come...soon! Many breakfasts & dinners (lunch is on your own)around the table. Oh nothing beats having family & friends filling the house.
> 
> Sounds like you've had a wonderful time. It is wonderful to have family and friends around.
> Hope you get a chance to visit with us again before your trip to CA.
> Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So I wanted to post pics of my progress on the all in one that I shared a photo of last night. Have been knitting pretty much every spare moment today.


The knitting ninja strikes again. I really like the yellow yarn...all of the all in ones are wonderful!
Junek


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jknappva said:


> The knitting ninja strikes again. I really like the yellow yarn...all of the all in ones are wonderful!
> Junek


Love it :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> we lost tonight - 1/5 - we need a new pitcher and no one will say anything to the coach - they all want gary to pitch and gary is too nice to say anything. our team has many good batters in it and they are not hitting because the coach that is pitching lobs them in too high. yesterday he hit three of the players and today he hit one. I certainly hope someone talks to the coach and we may lose the this tournament and the rest of them. --- sam


So sad. I guess the coach is blaming the players for losing instead of realizing the fault is his!! Such a shame.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Bulldog! I am sorry I am a bit late with my card for you.
> 
> I hope I didn't miss anyone else. Let me know if I did.
> 
> ...


This is so cute. I'm enjoying it so I know Betty is!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just heard from Nicho! She and her party are staying tonight in
> Lake Louse at the Chateau and have a window overlooking Lake Louise. The Chateau is absolutely wonderful. Royalty has often stayed there.
> 
> They are going to Banff tomorrow and then to Canmore tomorrow night and we are meeting them here at the airport on Thursday morning.
> ...


How fun will that be!!!! I know you will have a great visit!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> Oh how terrible. Please accept my deepest condolences for your loss. How very sad. The good thing is that you all have great memories from the reunion. Please be extra careful on your journey home. Hugsssss


Oh, Bonnie. I'm so sorry. How very sad. I'm praying for comfort for you and your family.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to a WI wine tasting this evening, well someone has to do it. Going to have a swim this afternoon and the rest of the time - let me think- oh I could knit!!
> 
> Bonnie, my condolences to you and your family, drive safely.
> 
> ...


I guess the baby fox knows it's welcome in your garden. The lavendar is lovely!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> *HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY, ROOKIE*!
> 
> This past two days I was in the midst of test preps and test so missed your birthday on the 7th.
> 
> ...


Lovely...and very welcome to me even though it's not my birthday!! It's been really hot and humid here...typical July in VA
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well am up to page 48. Take care everyone..... goodnight


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

These are some pictures my sister has taken over the last few days. They were on the Outer Banks over the weekend so, of course, we have pictures of the horses and Aggie.
Yesterday was extremely hot even for us. When the swans came for a visit while my sister was watering her flowers, she wondered if they'd like to cool off. They obviously really like the cool water!
Junek


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jknappva said:


> These are some pictures my sister has taken over the last few days. They were on the Outer Banks over the weekend so, of course, we have pictures of the horses and Aggie.
> Yesterday was extremely hot even for us. When the swans came for a visit while my sister was watering her flowers, she wondered if they'd like to cool off. They obviously really like the cool water!
> Junek


Lovely photos. The sunrise is beautiful. All the animals are so cute.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

KateB said:


> Don't understand about the ears of corn and raccoons?


Racoons are terrible in corn patches. We have them here too in the rural areas. They are terribly inquisitive and very mischievous. They will get into a corn patch and tear a cob off the plant, take a bite and toss the cob, move on to the next plant. You end up with a bunch of wasted corn and even more racoons the next night. They also get into bird feeders, knock plants off deck rails and generally make a mess. The only good thing about them is that they aren't as destructive in the corn patch as bears, who sit down and flatten what they don't eat. They kill the plants and ruin the corn. They are also partial to bird feeders and like to wreck them if they can't open them to get the seeds.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Bonnie--So sorry to hear about the accident. What a terrible shock. Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie, my condolences to all concerned. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Bonnie, what a terrible tragedy. My sympathies to you and your cousins. Please have a safe trip home. Prayers, Paula


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We were having a great holiday but when we stopped at the hotel tonight we got the news that the brother & SIL of the 2 cousins we are travelling with were killed in an accident in Wetaskiwin, Alberta this morning, a semi pulled out in front of them & both were killed instantly. We will head for home soon as it is light in the morning. We are about 1700km(over1000miles) from home so will not get there tomorrow but will go as far as possible. The only good thng in this terrible mess is that they have no children to be left behind.we are a close family so this will be hard. We were just with them on the weekend at the reunion & they were travelling to our hometown for a visit before going home to Nanaimo.
> Well, must try to get some sleep


My sympathies to you and your family Bonnie, safe travels. Hugs


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Shirley love your picture birthday cards.

Junek wish I had your sister's view out my door, envious  

Hope everyone has a fabulous day!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Bonnie-so sorry to hear of this tragic accident. Prayers for you and your family. Safe travels.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

WOW! These swirled cookie recipes look delicious! Shall also be trying these.
Thanks for the website, just seen that my 1st email from them has arrived into my "In Box". Yeah!

I'm so, so far behind reading everyone's comments, hopefully will catch up today.



Ms. Tess said:


> I am up again on one of those nights where it is proving to be impossible to get any rest. Ugg, I hate those nights. But in looking for a silver lining, or my email box, whichever I find first, I came across an email and had to share with you.
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/polka-dot-tea-cozy
> 
> Here are some lovely ideas for summer parties, patterns for two lovely tea cosies, a link to mandala patterns, and some out of this world Swirled Sugar Cookies. All the makings of a beautiful Tea Party! This site WHOot, always sends out fantastic emails, but never more than one a day and sometimes a couple days in between emails, so it's not overwhelming. I swear I am gonna make those cookies, they look so good my mouth is watering! There is a garden table decorated in tulle and white lights that would look amazing in the dark, and one of my favorite things, black lace candle holders. Funny how the simplest things can make such a huge impact. I would never have thought of this and feel a little embarrassed because they are so simple, but so beautiful. Enjoy! =)


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Book me in as well, ha! Now they have 2 nuts to tend too. Ha! Perhaps I should say only 1 nutty woman and that's me.



Ms. Tess said:


> Wow, my hubby always refers to me as his Kitten, so....in my own warped way of thinking.....
> 
> I would like to book an appointment for a wash and fluff please, along with a pedicure, brushing, a hair bow and cologne please....and all for $15...Woohoo lucky me =) Bet they would think I am a nut if I were to call them and try to book an appointment. I could always use the argument that any spas close to me don't offer half of those services and charge ten times as much! *rofl*


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh! Such a little cutie. I'm going to nickname your baby "Leo the Lion".



sugarsugar said:


> Hi, I am getting really behind on here again.... just a quick photo before I TRY and catch up a bit....


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> Skating on Grandfather 's Farm is a beautiful example of mixed media techniques.


OMG, Shirley that is my most favorite piece.i love winter scenery and that reminds me so much of my past.,we were always out on the flooded skating rinks and no matter day or night. Your work is the best I have ever seen. Such detail. 
Hope you are feeling better and the tests almost done. Miss you.
Today is my day off and I seldom get much time alone and this early morning with my coffee and toast is my favorite time of day.
It is so special to start my day with friends from all a over the world.
Our young lady who is still staying with us is starting to relax and enjoy life. Every now and then her mother tries to contact her and gets her all worked up again. I will feel much better when she talks to a therapist about all this. We love having her with us and is really now part of our family.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

This sounds really good, probably because I love squash. Added to my shopping list as of 5 min's ago.

Congrats re wining the game. Sport is so important for the young ones. Good Luck for their future games.



thewren said:


> if you are not sure what to have for dinner tonight here is a suggestion. --- sam
> 
> Squash Fritters
> 
> ...


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

SO sorry for your terrible news. Please accept my deepest condolences. Safe trip home to you all.



Bonnie7591 said:


> We were having a great holiday but when we stopped at the hotel tonight we got the news that the brother & SIL of the 2 cousins we are travelling with were killed in an accident in Wetaskiwin, Alberta this morning, a semi pulled out in front of them & both were killed instantly. We will head for home soon as it is light in the morning. We are about 1700km(over1000miles) from home so will not get there tomorrow but will go as far as possible. The only good thng in this terrible mess is that they have no children to be left behind.we are a close family so this will be hard. We were just with them on the weekend at the reunion & they were travelling to our hometown for a visit before going home to Nanaimo.
> Well, must try to get some sleep


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Bonnie I am so sorry. How horrible. My deepest condolences and prayers for you. Please be very careful returning home;take extra care.


Bonnie7591 said:


> We were having a great holiday but when we stopped at the hotel tonight we got the news that the brother & SIL of the 2 cousins we are travelling with were killed in an accident in Wetaskiwin, Alberta this morning, a semi pulled out in front of them & both were killed instantly. We will head for home soon as it is light in the morning. We are about 1700km(over1000miles) from home so will not get there tomorrow but will go as far as possible. The only good thng in this terrible mess is that they have no children to be left behind.we are a close family so this will be hard. We were just with them on the weekend at the reunion & they were travelling to our hometown for a visit before going home to Nanaimo.
> Well, must try to get some sleep


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just the coke will work. I'm doing beef ribs with Dr. Pepper tonight myself.


darowil said:


> Well we've had our coldest day since 2005 but I've hardly left the house so I've been fine. Fair bit of rain but not a lot of wind. While tomorrow will still be cold it shouldn't be as cold. Which is good as I will be out much of tomorrow. And Vicky and Brett are coming for tea so I will throw a lump of beef into the slowcooker in the morning. I know it can be done with Coke so I thought I would use Diet Coke as I can't eat sugar at the moment. But not sure what else goes in or whether just the Coke works. Well it will work I'm sure but maybe could be improved.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That baby fox is really growing. Before you know it you'll have knit it a collar and have a pet....LOL. The flowers are beautiful...I love lavender and your is so full looking.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to a WI wine tasting this evening, well someone has to do it. Going to have a swim this afternoon and the rest of the time - let me think- oh I could knit!!
> 
> Bonnie, my condolences to you and your family, drive safely.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've put veggies in before and the do not end up tasting like the coke. Done potatoes, carrots with a roast.


darowil said:


> Thanks- might just do the Coke- veggies tasting like Coke might not be too good. SIL would love them but DH hate them! Which one do I want to love me at least tomorrow night?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful pictures....makes me want to visit the Outer Banks area....have't been there for over 35 years.


jknappva said:


> These are some pictures my sister has taken over the last few days. They were on the Outer Banks over the weekend so, of course, we have pictures of the horses and Aggie.
> Yesterday was extremely hot even for us. When the swans came for a visit while my sister was watering her flowers, she wondered if they'd like to cool off. They obviously really like the cool water!
> Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie, I am so very sorry to hear of the accident. {{{HUGS}}}

Shirley, it's good to see your smiling face again, and I continue to send good thoughts for you & Pat as you finish up this round of tests.

Betty, I hope your cyst doesn't give you any more trouble and that something can be done soon.

I've misplaced my coffee...off to hunt it up.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Shirley love your picture birthday cards.
> 
> Junek wish I had your sister's view out my door, envious
> 
> Hope everyone has a fabulous day!


I agree...she lives in a beautiful spot.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've never been out there -- a former boss has a place out there and he invites us out there on every Christmas Card...but we just don't seem to ever get there. I can't wait to go after seeing all your sister's photos...



Gweniepooh said:


> Wonderful pictures....makes me want to visit the Outer Banks area....have't been there for over 35 years.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've never been out there -- a former boss has a place out there and he invites us out there on every Christmas Card...but we just don't seem to ever get there. I can't wait to go after seeing all your sister's photos...


I haven't been in a while, either. It's lovely. And even though it's a major tourist area, it really hasn't been commercialized the way Myrtle Beach, SC has been.
Junek


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Bonnie, I am so sorry for your loss. Cousins are often our earliest and best friends so I know they will be missed. 
Take good care of yourself and enjoy the memories. 
God be with you.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I love your photos. The fox is cute but I live in the country and have chickens so mixed feelings there.


Hi Norma, I am with you on the fox v chicken thing, Angela's DD has a constant battle to keep the fox away from her chickens. I would never feed them or encourage them in any way


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I know some are probably tired os seeing this but I know life takes over and we sometimes need a reminder so here it is...

*Reminder* Today is 7/9 and reservations for KAP are due 7/21. Please get your reservation in...just PM me your email and I'll send you the form....this includes folks that are teaching or chairing committees....need those reservation forms please.

*VERY IMPORTANT notice for those attending the KAP in Oct.*

I am ordering t-shirts for those attending the KAP in Oct. Each member attending will be receiving 1 shirt FREE. You may order additional shirts if you so choose.

ANYONE attending must go to the following link and choose your color and size BEFORE July 21st .

http://www.customink.com/signup/8jf7ecbt (to place order)

and to choose which color t-shirt (printing will be in dark purple) go to this site to view available colors.

Here is the link to the products page for the shirt colors.
http://www.customink.com/styles/gildan-ultra-cotton-t-shirt/04600

For those that have already sent in their registration for please remember to do this. For those who have yet to send in their form I will also send you an email reminder to do this.

THANKS AND HUGS!
Gwen


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Bonnie and family,
Please accept my sympathy at this tragic accident
Sarah


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Carol, so glad you had such wonderful family visits. Love the blue and pink eggs.


~~~Thank you. It was a hoot to make them! We had such fun...everyone was so surprised! There were enough people to help so prepping for the party was a breeze....no real stress at all. Love that kind of party!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Bulldog!
> 
> ~~~Happy Birthday, Bulldog! Hope you had a lovely day and celebrated heartily! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We were having a great holiday but when we stopped at the hotel tonight we got the news that the brother & SIL of the 2 cousins we are travelling with were killed in an accident in Wetaskiwin, Alberta this morning, a semi pulled out in front of them & both were killed instantly. We will head for home soon as it is light in the morning. We are about 1700km(over1000miles) from home so will not get there tomorrow but will go as far as possible. The only good thng in this terrible mess is that they have no children to be left behind.we are a close family so this will be hard. We were just with them on the weekend at the reunion & they were travelling to our hometown for a visit before going home to Nanaimo.
> Well, must try to get some sleep


~~~~SO sorry, Bonnie. I am glad you are together to help comfort each other. Our prayers for comfort and peace.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello been a quiet day here, sun was shining :-D and went visiting Quinn,before visiting Colin


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> *HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY, ROOKIE*!
> 
> ~~~Happy belated birthday from me, too! Hope you had a great day and celebrated with gusto!
> 
> :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hello been a quiet day here, sun was shining :-D and went visiting Quinn,before visiting Colin


Quinn is such a handsome wee man! Hope Colin is feeling less bereft of his cups of tea- for me the sad thing would be if I could never again taste coffee- let alone all the other flavours I adore- life would become so bland.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hello been a quiet day here, sun was shining :-D and went visiting Quinn,before visiting Colin


He sure is growing, and so cute. Hoping that Colin is having a good day also.

I'm reading back to front to see if I can catch up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > *HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY, ROOKIE*!
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday Bulldog!
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> These are some pictures my sister has taken over the last few days. They were on the Outer Banks over the weekend so, of course, we have pictures of the horses and Aggie.
> Yesterday was extremely hot even for us. When the swans came for a visit while my sister was watering her flowers, she wondered if they'd like to cool off. They obviously really like the cool water!
> Junek


~~~great photos! 1 :thumbup: Thank your sister for sharing!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> This sounds really good, probably because I love squash. Added to my shopping list as of 5 min's ago.
> 
> Congrats re wining the game. Sport is so important for the young ones. Good Luck for their future games.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> uninstall firefox and do a system clean then reinstall firefox that should fix things


Agnes, what is a system clean and how do I do that. I have a Mac if you need to know that. You can PM me.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Quinn is such a handsome wee man! Hope Colin is feeling less bereft of his cups of tea- for me the sad thing would be if I could never again taste coffee- let alone all the other flavours I adore- life would become so bland.


Julie thats exactly how he feels,there was a bairn sitting beside us outside eating an ice-lolly and Colin said" if I could move fast enough i would be tempted to steal the bairns lolly"


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Norma, I am with you on the fox v chicken thing, Angela's DD has a constant battle to keep the fox away from her chickens. I would never feed them or encourage them in any way


Thanks Purple. You must have read my mind!!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Agnes, what is a system clean and how do I do that. I have a Mac if you need to know that. You can PM me.


No sure with a mac but I am sure that is what Shirley has so might be an idea to ask her as i use windows8...usually found in system tools or google2 how to do system clean for mac"

try this site...usually good advice to be found here, if not sure see if local puter shop can help

http://www.cnet.com/uk/how-to/five-tips-for-cleaning-and-speeding-up-your-mac/


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Norma, I am with you on the fox v chicken thing, Angela's DD has a constant battle to keep the fox away from her chickens. I would never feed them or encourage them in any way


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great recipes as usual Sam. DH's aunts used to make a Hummingbird Cake that was to die for.....haven't had one in many years.
> 
> Hope all have been having a good 4th of July celebration. Ours started with an early morning call from oldest DD (one with 5 kids) to say that her boyfriend had officially proposed this morning and boy did he do it up nicely. Bear with me while I try to tell you about it. First of all, he refers to them as "the tribe" because it is a large group of people. Anyway he got all the kids in on this event (the proposal). He had the oldest granddaughter knit headbands for everyone. He had each child from 8-17 put feathers in their headbands (even had headbands for himself and my daughter). He had the youngest go upstairs and wake DD up by telling her that he wanted her to "put this on" (the headband) and come downstairs. Playing in the background were Native American drums. As DD came to the top of the stairs the youngest was holding a sign she had made that said "The Tribe" and told her to sign her name then he also signed his name. At the bottom of the stair was the youngest girl who also wearing her headband took the sign and she signed it. This went on through all the kids going from living room to kitchen. When she got to the kitchen he took the sign, got down on one knee and asked her to marry him and spend the rest of their lives together. The ring he gave her was made from a cast poured of a ring my dad had given my mom when she joined him in Japan. (Mom had given me the ring and I in turn passed it on to my daughter; it is her favorite ring) Anyway he had a cast made (3 actually) of the ring, it was then poured in white gold (which she preferred over yellow) and the diamond was my first engagement diamond surrounded by two rubies from the original ring. He also video taped the entire thing. I don't know if you can picture it in your head but I was in tears watching the video.
> Also on the video you can hear him say "this is the best day of my life".
> ...


~~~What a treat! Seems like she is getting a keeper for sure! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Julie thats exactly how he feels,there was a bairn sitting beside us outside eating an ice-lolly and Colin said" if I could move fast enough i would be tempted to steal the bairns lolly"


You don't realise how much store you place on something like that often till it is gone- I know my Dad lost his sense of smell and taste- but at least he could still eat, although he said it was like eating polystyrene.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

agnescr said:


> Hello been a quiet day here, sun was shining :-D and went visiting Quinn,before visiting Colin


He is so cute. I hope the sun is still shining on your day.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

agnescr said:


> Hello been a quiet day here, sun was shining :-D and went visiting Quinn,before visiting Colin


He is so cute. I hope the sun is still shining on your day.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hello been a quiet day here, sun was shining :-D and went visiting Quinn,before visiting Colin


Quinn is such a darling baby. It's so great to watch these babies grow up since it will be many a year before there's a baby in our family!!
If I thought you would see this before visiting Colin, I'd tell you to give him a hug from me. But since I'm sure you've visited and are back home now,you can give him one the next time you visit.

Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> These are some pictures my sister has taken over the last few days. They were on the Outer Banks over the weekend so, of course, we have pictures of the horses and Aggie.
> Yesterday was extremely hot even for us. When the swans came for a visit while my sister was watering her flowers, she wondered if they'd like to cool off. They obviously really like the cool water!
> Junek


Beautiful as usual. So glad that she and you share them with us, thank you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful as usual. So glad that she and you share them with us, thank you.


The pictures are so great, I want everyone to enjoy them as much as I do.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sure did!! Thanks.



cmaliza said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > *HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY, ROOKIE*!
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and cloudy Surrey. Quite a bit of rain overnight, which is just what the garden needed.
> 
> Gwen, congratulations to your DD, what a beautiful story.
> 
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

2:30pm and I am home from work. Today was actually a good day. Maybe the new boss is warming up to me? who knows! Anyways I came in this morning and did all my work and she really didn't even need to be there. I ran it myself. 

I got my identification card in the mail today so I am going to Walmart tomorrow morning to get my background check stuff sent away. Then as soon as the back ground check goes through I will start at Walmart. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Going back to catch up. All caught up.

Purple-your baby fox is growing so fast.

Agnes- Quinn has grown so much as well.

June-more fantastic pictures.

Poledra-glad to see your smiling face again.

Shirley- so happy the tests are almost done.

Off I go to knit.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

I am watching "History Cold Case" on UK Yesterday channel. it is about a group who investigate old cases..todays case is about
Mummified Child:Sue Black and her team examine the mummified body of a child and are led to the tale of body snatching and murder in Victorian Britain, the forensic team are based at the University of Dundee,Scotland...some totally fascinating stories,they did the Ipswich man last night. I just love that kind of program,never watch soaps of reality shows


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~are there any directions/instructions on how to cook these? How to cut up the squash, etc.?


The full recipe/directions is a couple pages back--basically, shred the squash and the onion, mix it with the flour, egg, and seasoning, and fry it like pancakes. I haven't tried it yet (he decided he wanted something else last night) but plan to tonight!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> No sure with a mac but I am sure that is what Shirley has so might be an idea to ask her as i use windows8...usually found in system tools or google2 how to do system clean for mac"
> 
> try this site...usually good advice to be found here, if not sure see if local puter shop can help
> 
> http://www.cnet.com/uk/how-to/five-tips-for-cleaning-and-speeding-up-your-mac/


I just found the most recent version of Firefox and downloaded it and found that you have to put the mouse arrow on the symbol in the dock, click and hold it there and then click on options that shows up and there you can tell it to stay in the dock. Think they should automatically set it to stay in the dock and have to make us go through this to get rid of it. Oh well. Mission accomplished and now it is the most up-to-date. It is supposed to update automatically, so don't know why Hotmail kept telling me I had to update. Glad I finally solved the mystery.

I will check out the link...Thanks so much!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I am watching "History Cold Case" on UK Yesterday channel. it is about a group who investigate old cases..todays case is about
> Mummified Child:Sue Black and her team examine the mummified body of a child and are led to the tale of body snatching and murder in Victorian Britain, the forensic team are based at the University of Dundee,Scotland...some totally fascinating stories,they did the Ipswich man last night. I just love that kind of program,never watch soaps of reality shows


I watched several episodes of that online. Fascinating stuff!


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> WOW! These swirled cookie recipes look delicious! Shall also be trying these.
> Thanks for the website, just seen that my 1st email from them has arrived into my "In Box". Yeah!
> 
> I'm so, so far behind reading everyone's comments, hopefully will catch up today.


That website has so many great things on it, and they are all free. Recipes are amazing. Crochet stuff is sooo awesome! What did you think about that little table with the tulle and lights? I could see a plain colored tulle with the lights being very elegant on a patio. =)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr wrote:
I am watching "History Cold Case" on UK Yesterday channel. it is about a group who investigate old cases..todays case is about
Mummified Child:Sue Black and her team examine the mummified body of a child and are led to the tale of body snatching and murder in Victorian Britain, the forensic team are based at the University of Dundee,Scotland...some totally fascinating stories,they did the Ipswich man last night. I just love that kind of program,never watch soaps of reality shows


Sorlenna said:


> I watched several episodes of that online. Fascinating stuff!


Yes, I love that sort of thing too. Last night I watched a Netflix documentary on a man whose wife was murdered and he was in jail for murdering her for 25 years. Thanks to DNA technology he was let go and the murderer found, but because evidence was withheld and they knew he hadn't commited the murder but tried him anyway, they didn't want to let the evidence, a bloody bandana, be tested. Took another 7 years after the request to get the bandana and prove the man not guilty. The judge lost his license to practise and is in jail now but this man not only lost his wife, whom he adored, but his son wanted nothing to do with him, so he lost all his family. You can't get those years back but now he is in contact with his son and they are getting closer.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DD is sleeping and I have the kitchen and dining room all spiffed up - will wait until she wakes up to do living room and hallway and vacuum the area rugs under the table and near the couch. Whew...was a lot of cleaning; she's been immobile for along time plus has been travelling doing the Braille Camps---it still amazes me that she took the Chicago camp both to Midway Airport where they were in the cockpit of the plane and to Navy Pier where the kids learned how to sail and were given a ride on the Tall Ships that dock there every summer...the blind kids had a blast. I don't blame her for using her energy for getting around and doing that stuff rather than cleaning---she'll be very surprised once she's mobile enough to try to do her own cooking next week (really just re-heating in microwave). A girlfriend will stay the next couple of weeks and then I'll come back down to go to the follow up from surgery with her on the 14th....I really don't want to be present for the removal of the staples...I remember too well getting all my stitches cut and pulled out and it's still a very unpleasant memory (especially when they tried to pull a couple of them out and they weren't cut!) I think staples will be even worse---I'll tough it out if I have to.
> 
> I'll head back home early tomorrow---want to avoid any of the holiday weekend traffic that I can (sorry, Dawn, won't be able to meet up this time, but maybe on the 14th?). Yesterday was the other DD's wedding anniversary (she's the one whose DH passed away from colon cancer in 2011) so it was a bad day for her. I'm waiting to hear from her to see if she wants to do anything Sunday night for her birthday (we can celebrate mine and DH's also) as we line them up on the 6th, 7th and 8th. DGD#2 baptism on 7/13 and back down to Springfield on the 14th, then DS's company picnic (very big deal) on 7/19....very busy July. Early August is the Stitches MW Show -- then maybe going to DB's in VA to help them can all their garden harvest along with my SIL from Cleveland - then 2nd wedding reception in Houston the end of August and KAP in October---very busy year. I'm sure September will be spent getting caught up in dentist chair and vision check-up.


~~~WOW....I'm out of breath just reading your plans! Have some fun....hope the healing continues to go well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

We are doing a juice fast right now. This is the 4th day and it has been going great. I have been so swollen and all of that is gone. Lost 7 lbs., most of which was probably water, but I feel so much better. I do get hungry though if talking about food. Tomorrow, since I have a dinner engagement Friday with a friend, I will break the fast. That way I can eat light before going full out at a restaurant. Should be fun. We will go to a restaurant with cauliwings. Mmmmmmm


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You don't realise how much store you place on something like that often till it is gone- I know my Dad lost his sense of smell and taste- but at least he could still eat, although he said it was like eating polystyrene.


Agnes and Julie...So sad for those losing the joy of eating. My heart goes out to Colin and sory your dad went through that Julie. I guess that was because of a stroke? Whatever the reason, so sad.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We were having a great holiday but when we stopped at the hotel tonight we got the news that the brother & SIL of the 2 cousins we are travelling with were killed in an accident in Wetaskiwin, Alberta this morning, a semi pulled out in front of them & both were killed instantly. We will head for home soon as it is light in the morning. We are about 1700km(over1000miles) from home so will not get there tomorrow but will go as far as possible. The only good thng in this terrible mess is that they have no children to be left behind.we are a close family so this will be hard. We were just with them on the weekend at the reunion & they were travelling to our hometown for a visit before going home to Nanaimo.
> Well, must try to get some sleep


How awful. I am just so sorry to hear this. Please stay safe on your drive home. It will be so hard. I'm sure it is hard to take it all in. May Angels surround you on your trip home. That's a long drive. Sincere condolences for you and your whole family Bonnie.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We were having a great holiday but when we stopped at the hotel tonight we got the news that the brother & SIL of the 2 cousins we are travelling with were killed in an accident in Wetaskiwin, Alberta this morning, a semi pulled out in front of them & both were killed instantly.
> 
> Oh, Bonnie, how tragic. My sympathies to you.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~are there any directions/instructions on how to cook these? How to cut up the squash, etc.?


On page 50 but here it is again for you. Didn't post the whole thing last time as my copy & paste went haywire.

Or possibly it was me. Sounds delicious though doesn't it.

if you are not sure what to have for dinner tonight here is a suggestion. --- sam

Squash Fritters

Yield: About 20 fritters

Ingredients

1 lb yellow summer squash
1/2 medium sweet onion
1 cup all-purpose flour
1 egg
1/2 tsp sugar
1/2 tsp salt
vegetable oil

Instructions

Wash the squash then grate them on a box grater. You should end up with about 3 cups of grated squash.

Grate the onion as well.

Place the grated squash and onion in a mesh strainer and press to squeeze out some of the water.

Place the squash and onion in a large bowl, then add the flour, egg, sugar, and salt and mix until combined. 
Allow the mixture to sit for about 5 minutes.

Place a large skillet over medium-high heat and add enough oil to barely cover the bottom.

Once the oil is hot, carefully place dollops (about 1 heaping tablespoon) of the batter into the skillet.

Cook for 3 to 4 minutes or until golden brown.

Carefully flip the fritters over and gently press them flat with the back side of a spatula.

Cook another 3 to 4 minutes or until golden brown.

Cook in batches, adding more oil if necessary, until all of the batter had been used.

Drain on paper towels and eat immediately.

Notes: For a different flavor, add about 1/2 teaspoon of curry powder to the batter when mixing it up.

http://southernbite.com/2014/07/08/squash-fritters/?utm_source=Southern+Bite&utm_campaign...

thewren


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Bulldog! I am sorry I am a bit late with my card for you.
> 
> Shirley, I just love your "Skating on Grandfather's pond."
> 
> After I posted this (thankful for editing possibility,) I saw the wandering wolves. Love them both. What talent you have!!!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Ms. Tess said:


> That website has so many great things on it, and they are all free. Recipes are amazing. Crochet stuff is sooo awesome! What did you think about that little table with the tulle and lights? I could see a plain colored tulle with the lights being very elegant on a patio. =)


I didn't see table with the tulle & lights. Going to go back in to check again. Blame it on my huge eyes when I saw the swirled cookies etc. Then I signed up for emails, which I have one in my Inbox and haven't read as yet. Later tonight for sure. Also need to email budsha re the lifestyle development I live in. She must think me rude, just so, so busy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Agnes and Julie...So sad for those losing the joy of eating. My heart goes out to Colin and sory your dad went through that Julie. I guess that was because of a stroke? Whatever the reason, so sad.


So far as I am aware my dad got through life without a stroke- not sure what the cause was.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> These are some pictures my sister has taken over the last few days. They were on the Outer Banks over the weekend so, of course, we have pictures of the horses and Aggie.
> Yesterday was extremely hot even for us. When the swans came for a visit while my sister was watering her flowers, she wondered if they'd like to cool off. They obviously really like the cool water!
> Junek


Lovely as always- the Bride and Groom look like they are enjoying themselves


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've put veggies in before and the do not end up tasting like the coke. Done potatoes, carrots with a roast.


THat would certainly make organising myslef at the last minute easy t even if I only put the potatoes in.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hello been a quiet day here, sun was shining :-D and went visiting Quinn,before visiting Colin


What a little cutie


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

agnescr said:


> I am watching "History Cold Case" on UK Yesterday channel. it is about a group who investigate old cases..todays case is about
> Mummified Child:Sue Black and her team examine the mummified body of a child and are led to the tale of body snatching and murder in Victorian Britain, the forensic team are based at the University of Dundee,Scotland...some totally fascinating stories,they did the Ipswich man last night. I just love that kind of program,never watch soaps of reality shows


That sounds interesting. I am going to have a peek. I like that sort of thing, too.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Bonnie prayers are on the way to you and your family.

Betty I'm sorry that I missed your birthday but it sounds as if it was a happy one.

Sam sorry the boys lost but hopefully they'll win the next one.

I didn't check in last night as we were too tired to do anything. After our walk we went out and organized the little storage shed we bought. Today we were supposed to start on the back bedroom but it hasn't happened yet as I had to make a coleslaw, add to my green salad, and cut up 3 pineapples. Now that I'm finished we haven't started on the bedroom it might not get done today.

Off to finish reading....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You don't realise how much store you place on something like that often till it is gone- I know my Dad lost his sense of smell and taste- but at least he could still eat, although he said it was like eating polystyrene.


David spends most of his life with very limited smell and thus taste. When the smell returns he gets great delight out of smalling and the improved taste. But al least he has some. I often tease him becuase he always adds a lot of pepper or natural yogurt to his meals- I think because they are strong flavours he can taste something this way.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 2:30pm and I am home from work. Today was actually a good day. Maybe the new boss is warming up to me? who knows! Anyways I came in this morning and did all my work and she really didn't even need to be there. I ran it myself.
> 
> I got my identification card in the mail today so I am going to Walmart tomorrow morning to get my background check stuff sent away. Then as soon as the back ground check goes through I will start at Walmart. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


It's never easy for someone new taking over. They are tryin gto find there feet and work out how to run things. ANd old staff know how things are done and naturally don't like things changing. And takes time just getting to know new people anyway. Things could well settle down once you all get used to each other- and you do have an out if you need it.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good evening or late afternoon or morning wherever you are at. 
Terrible to read about the car accident. We never know.
I need advice and this is the best place to go for it I am convinced, anyone here ever use the Nutrsystem diet plan? I have let myself put on all this extra weight and I am not happy with myself and with all the other stress it would be nice to get rid of a few pounds.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Spider, have used nutrisystem and it works but expensive. I am going back to weight watchers, slow but steady.
Daralene, congratulations on juice fat loss of seven pounds!
Waterlogged with friend for an hour.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Boy - 30 some pages behind and no time to catch up - just a note to let you know we're alive and kicking - busy for some reason the last couple of weeks. I gave the little baby top a try - I need to sit with Mellie and watch it done right!!! the underarms on mine are a mess - and I guess I can't count for poop, because I could never match the stitch count!!!! DH was impressed.... just goes to show you what he knows lol. Here's a pic - but I think I may look for another pattern.... I'd love to do some easy baby sweaters for my hope chest... I'll try to jump back on here tonight - right now I am going to make some phone calls for my appointments that need scheduling!!! ttyl - AZ


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I did Spider. Lost 80 lbs in 9 months. Meals are okay; didn't do the frozen offerings. It is expensive and when you move off of it it is VERY easy to put the pounds back on. Now I have no proof what so ever of what I'm going to say next but in my heart of hearts I do believe the chemical used for preserving these meals added to my having cancer of the throat. I'm a non smoker and 6 months prior to being diagnosed with cancer I had zero signs of the tumor in my throat (my dentist discovered the tumor and I go to him every six months). Healthy as a horse just needed to lose weight. I know this probably doesn't make sense but I do believe it and don't know of anything that will convince me otherwise. Prior to spending 9 months eating primarily this highly processed food I end up with a tumor the size of a tonsil in the tonsil area of my throat. I'm probably wacky for thinking this but call And yes, I've gained back 60 of the lbs lost. That's my 2 cents worth. 


Spider said:


> Good evening or late afternoon or morning wherever you are at.
> Terrible to read about the car accident. We never know.
> I need advice and this is the best place to go for it I am convinced, anyone here ever use the Nutrsystem diet plan? I have let myself put on all this extra weight and I am not happy with myself and with all the other stress it would be nice to get rid of a few pounds.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sandi in the photo the top is cute as can be and any "mess" as you put it can not be seen. I think it looks cute.


AZ Sticks said:


> Boy - 30 some pages behind and no time to catch up - just a note to let you know we're alive and kicking - busy for some reason the last couple of weeks. I gave the little baby top a try - I need to sit with Mellie and watch it done right!!! the underarms on mine are a mess - and I guess I can't count for poop, because I could never match the stitch count!!!! DH was impressed.... just goes to show you what he knows lol. Here's a pic - but I think I may look for another pattern.... I'd love to do some easy baby sweaters for my hope chest... I'll try to jump back on here tonight - right now I am going to make some phone calls for my appointments that need scheduling!!! ttyl - AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Gwen! I have another one on the needles and it isn't working out any better.... I just need to find a different pattern I think. Alan has fallen asleep in his recliner - so rather than wake him up with the 2 or 3 things I was going to do..... I think I'll just see if I can't read some and see what you all have been up to!!! 


Gweniepooh said:


> Sandi in the photo the top is cute as can be and any "mess" as you put it can not be seen. I think it looks cute.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've rather lost my momentum with the new pullover--I'll finish it, because it will be functional, but I'm thinking of changes I should make to improve it, so I may put this one aside and work on the revisions.

Have been thinking on the Charlotte cardigan again,too. I see some options for the lace design: modify the collar (I had some issues) AND in a yarn with more body--this yarn just isn't working right or do the pattern as a cape or shawl, but the cast on for the bottom ruffle will be ridiculous (I think worth it, but other knitters may not), and the collar would have to be knit separately and then attached with something like a three-needle bind off. Any thoughts?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, I meant to comment on the diet thing--I found that I just had to modify my eating habits to healthy and properly portioned--did Weight Watchers a long time ago but again, gained it back. I have not done Nutrisystem, but it's my understanding that once you go off it, you have to modify how you deal with food anyway to keep the weight off, so I decided I would just spend the money on buying good veggies and fruits and figure it out.

There are websites with loads of great recipes that are low-calorie and still taste fantastic. If I were you, I'd check out what's available for free first. That's my two cents.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Here it is, hot off the needles....
All in one size age 1-3 yrs.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks Purple. You must have read my mind!!


You're welcome xxx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Here it is, hot off the needles....
> All in one size age 1-3 yrs.


Do you knit in your sleep? The amount of work you produce is amazing. They are all lovely.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good evening or late afternoon or morning wherever you are at.
> Terrible to read about the car accident. We never know.
> I need advice and this is the best place to go for it I am convinced, anyone here ever use the Nutrsystem diet plan? I have let myself put on all this extra weight and I am not happy with myself and with all the other stress it would be nice to get rid of a few pounds.


I've never used any of the diets that have you pay for their foods. I can only tell you how I lost 65lb in about a year. I limited myself to 1400 calories a day and limited the amount of fat I ate. I did cut out bread and cereal and ate mostly fruits and vegetables. It's been about 20 years and I still weigh within 10 lb of what I weighed when I went off the "diet".
Good luck! I know how hard it is but if you're determined you can do it. You know all of us will offer encouragement when you need it!!
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Spider said:


> Good evening or late afternoon or morning wherever you are at.
> Terrible to read about the car accident. We never know.
> I need advice and this is the best place to go for it I am convinced, anyone here ever use the Nutrsystem diet plan? I have let myself put on all this extra weight and I am not happy with myself and with all the other stress it would be nice to get rid of a few pounds.


Personally I believe the only ones who obtain satisfaction from these diets are those that produce the meals. They obviously smile all the way to the Bank with the thousands of $'s they are making. Only advantage to me would be that the meals are already prepared just to be cooked or into the microwave.
Saying this I'm 5'2" and 51kgs or 115lbs there about. Have no need to diet as I've always been petite. Don't think this is wonderful as it's not. Have a terrible time finding clothes to fit me for my age (71).
One of my friends has lost 26lbs, taken her one year but all she does is count her calories. I thinks that's fantastic for her, even though she wishes it would be a lot more.
Just remember for most of us it's taken you years to put the extra weight on, don't expect that it will disappear overnight.
Fruit lots of veggies and all in small portions, believe that's the secret. No alcohol either. My motto is: a little of everything, eat slowly and enjoy life.
Talk to any dietitian and they will say meat, chicken, fish etc., etc., should be in very small portions, the size of the palm of your hand or something like that.
I like my friends idea, count your calories. Believe me she's been on every other diet fade ever printed out there. Counting calories works for her.
Google, counting calories lots of sites for free.
Good Luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

jknappva said:


> I've never used any of the diets that have you pay for their foods. I can only tell you how I lost 65lb in about a year. I limited myself to 1400 calories a day and limited the amount of fat I ate. I did cut out bread and cereal and ate mostly fruits and vegetables. It's been about 20 years and I still weigh within 10 lb of what I weighed when I went off the "diet".
> Good luck! I know how hard it is but if you're determined you can do it. You know all of us will offer encouragement when you need it!!
> Hugs,
> Junek


Bravo! Looks like counting calories worked for you as well, keep it up.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

AZ your little top is sweet. :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

A day late and a dollar short - but my birthday wishes for you are from the heart!!!! luv-AZ


Bulldog said:


> Just got on the puter a little while ago.
> You are all so sweet. Thank you for all the birthday wishes. Family has something up their sleeve but don't know what.
> Kansas, I am thrilled you are getting to go to KAP. It was wonderful last year (experienced in pictures and posts), Love and laughter will be there for you and your daughter.
> Shirley, I am so glad you and Pat are nearing the end of all the unpleasant testing and answers can be given. We are all praying for good results for you both.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Spider, I did Nutrisystem and lost weight but put it all back on. Tried it again a few years ago and I literally couldn't eat the food because we have been eating so much healthier, it didn't taste good. One of the things they do is the portions are very small. One doctor in Germany told me that as we age we should eat 1/2 what we used to eat. Well, apparently I'm having a difficult time doing that. I thought vegetarians were thin, and I hardly ever have cheese, but here is one vegetarian, well, piscatarian (fish on occasion) who isn't skinny. One thing that happens for some of us is our adrenals start to fail and metabolism slows. Quite a shock for me as I was always underweight. Nobody ever thought I would weigh too much. I hope you can find something that works for you but it might cost a lot to pay for the diet food and then put it all back on. Their secret is small amounts so as soon as you eat regular food and regular portions you are done for. I haven't found the secret yet, but I know Nutrisystem will take the weight off but it won't keep it off.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie...Sending my sympathy to your family as well. What a tough year for you and your family. Please travel safely.

Loved the pictures of the horses, fox, flowers and swans. Melody...your sweaters are adorable.

I found out today that we will probably work the rest of the weekends of this month. I guess I will start saving for KAP. I do need to get my registration sent in. I am really looking forward to seeing everyone again and meeting new people as well. 

Sam...sorry to hear of the loss for the baseball team. Pitching is so important. A coach should not assume they are the best. If the team is losing, changing the pitcher is a natural choice.

Need to get going so I can read and get to sleep. Take care.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Here it is, hot off the needles....
> All in one size age 1-3 yrs.


I really like the colors on that one. That yarn is so much fun!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just a quick question, I have found a few of you on Facebook, anyone want to be on my friend list? PM me your name. :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> AZ your little top is sweet. :thumbup:


Oh, yes! I would second that. Had trouble with internet or would have commented sooner. Love all the ones so many have shown on here.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am working away and accomplishing a lot towards reducing my huge stash. Here is a sweater that is well under way. It is a second stashbuster cardigan for a dear friend in Athabasca which is north of Edmonton and gets bitterly cold i the winter. She is like a daughter to me and I decided to make this for her. I still have the sleeves to finish, the front bands to put on and buttons. She likes subdued colors and I think she will like this. 

I hope you all do.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I love your colorful sweater..it is very attractive.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Just a quick question, I have found a few of you on Facebook, anyone want to be on my friend list? PM me your name. :thumbup:


Wish I was but after a few mishaps on there I am no longer on, but I sure do wish we could meet sometime. You never know. Someday I may just drive up there to see your town when I am up to see my aunt.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I am working away and accomplishing a lot towards reducing my huge stash. Here is a sweater that is well under way. It is a second stashbuster cardigan for a dear friend in Athabasca which is north of Edmonton and gets bitterly cold i the winter. She is like a daughter to me and I decided to make this for her. I still have the sleeves to finish, the front bands to put on and buttons. She likes subdued colors and I think she will like this.
> 
> I hope you all do.


Love it. Quite beautiful and I'm sure she will love it.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Now that would be Awesome. 


Cashmeregma said:


> Wish I was but after a few mishaps on there I am no longer on, but I sure do wish we could meet sometime. You never know. Someday I may just drive up there to see your town when I am up to see my aunt.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tornadoes the other day caused this:
He said four homes were destroyed and numerous others were damaged, with Allens two-story home blown hundreds of feet before it landed on an unoccupied house.

Four people were killed to in this small town between Utica and Syracuse, NY.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Now that would be Awesome.


Of course I would let you know when so I could come in and have a pizza or meet you for coffee and knit.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Boy - 30 some pages behind and no time to catch up - just a note to let you know we're alive and kicking - busy for some reason the last couple of weeks. I gave the little baby top a try - I need to sit with Mellie and watch it done right!!! the underarms on mine are a mess - and I guess I can't count for poop, because I could never match the stitch count!!!! DH was impressed.... just goes to show you what he knows lol. Here's a pic - but I think I may look for another pattern.... I'd love to do some easy baby sweaters for my hope chest... I'll try to jump back on here tonight - right now I am going to make some phone calls for my appointments that need scheduling!!! ttyl - AZ


I think it is adorable. Shows you how much I know too. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I did Spider. Lost 80 lbs in 9 months. Meals are okay; didn't do the frozen offerings. It is expensive and when you move off of it it is VERY easy to put the pounds back on. Now I have no proof what so ever of what I'm going to say next but in my heart of hearts I do believe the chemical used for preserving these meals added to my having cancer of the throat. I'm a non smoker and 6 months prior to being diagnosed with cancer I had zero signs of the tumor in my throat (my dentist discovered the tumor and I go to him every six months). Healthy as a horse just needed to lose weight. I know this probably doesn't make sense but I do believe it and don't know of anything that will convince me otherwise. Prior to spending 9 months eating primarily this highly processed food I end up with a tumor the size of a tonsil in the tonsil area of my throat. I'm probably wacky for thinking this but call And yes, I've gained back 60 of the lbs lost. That's my 2 cents worth.


Gwenie, so sorry you had to go through that with the tumor in your throat. I also believe all these chemicals cause serious and devastating problems. So glad you were checked and it was found so that we still have you with us. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: But do wish you never had to go through that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Here it is, hot off the needles....
> All in one size age 1-3 yrs.


Great and doesn't that yarn work into a pretty pattern!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bulldog, Wishing you a wonderful and Happy Birthday.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just have to say the juice fast is still going well. It isn't fruit juice but all sorts of veggies with some fruit added to make it palatable. I couldn't believe it because today, the 4th day, I didn't need a nap and am still going with energy. I would normally be aching like I had the flu and have to lie down by 4 in the afternoon. I am so pleased. Tonight I added a whole box of sprouts into it and DH is making his contribution by picking veggies from the garden and washing them to add. He is also doing the cleaning of the juicer. YAY. I used lime, ginger, acai, and pineapple. The veggies in addition to the sprouts were Chinese cabbage, zucchini from the garden, lettuce & kale, tomatoes (well perhaps a fruit) also from the garden, parsley and celery. I wanted watercress but they were out. Yesterday's had carrots and various other things. Just packed full of good things. I'm still having a cup of coffee, tsk, tsk. Don't think you are supposed to but let's face it, I'm doing as much as I can and I want my coffee. LOL Just in the morning. Had herbal tea in the afternoon. Can't believe that I'm not getting hungry once past the first day. DH wanted a fruit smoothie so I made him one with coconut water, pineapple, and strawberries. This isn't juiced, but done in the blender. He sure was smiling with that one. It was so lovely to have a day with enough energy to see me through the WHOLE day. What a gift.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> These are some pictures my sister has taken over the last few days. They were on the Outer Banks over the weekend so, of course, we have pictures of the horses and Aggie.
> Yesterday was extremely hot even for us. When the swans came for a visit while my sister was watering her flowers, she wondered if they'd like to cool off. They obviously really like the cool water!
> Junek


Oh my, what wonderful life experiences your sister has. So enjoy her photos. Thank you for sharing them. Love the horse shots. Can't get over the swans coming so close and being so tame. They can be aggressive but obviously are very used to your sister. What a blast, getting to give them a drink and shower. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

raccoons can strip an ear of corn off the stalk and be gone before you even know he was there - in large numbers they can desimate a field of corn. she was saying that when the corn starts to have ears she will need to do something to keep the raccoons out. do you have raccoons in Scotland? --- sam



KateB said:


> Don't understand about the ears of corn and raccoons?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful pictures june - let your sister know to bring it on - I look forward to her picture - love the bride and groom swan in the fountain of wate. --- sam



jknappva said:


> These are some pictures my sister has taken over the last few days. They were on the Outer Banks over the weekend so, of course, we have pictures of the horses and Aggie.
> Yesterday was extremely hot even for us. When the swans came for a visit while my sister was watering her flowers, she wondered if they'd like to cool off. They obviously really like the cool water!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my goodness he is growing --- he will be up and running around before you know it. sending my best to colin. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Hello been a quiet day here, sun was shining :-D and went visiting Quinn,before visiting Colin


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> raccoons can strip an ear of corn off the stalk and be gone before you even know he was there - in large numbers they can desimate a field of corn. she was saying that when the corn starts to have ears she will need to do something to keep the raccoons out. do you have raccoons in Scotland? --- sam


Definitely not! If there were they would have been escapees from a zoo. There are none here either, thank goodness.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Wash the squash then grate them on a box grater. You should end up with about 3 cups of grated squash. 
Grate the onion as well. 
Place the grated squash and onion in a mesh strainer and press to squeeze out some of the water.

carol - you grate them raw - they cook when they are in the skillet becoming fritters. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~are there any directions/instructions on how to cook these? How to cut up the squash, etc.?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does he have a name or is it he who shall remain nameless - lolol --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> The full recipe/directions is a couple pages back--basically, shred the squash and the onion, mix it with the flour, egg, and seasoning, and fry it like pancakes. I haven't tried it yet (he decided he wanted something else last night) but plan to tonight!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the only think I have against diet plans like this is the cost - since you have to buy their food. Heidi always had the best weight loss with weight watchers - I know it means counting points and measuring but at least you get to eat most anything you like. this is imho. --- sam



Spider said:


> Good evening or late afternoon or morning wherever you are at.
> Terrible to read about the car accident. We never know.
> I need advice and this is the best place to go for it I am convinced, anyone here ever use the Nutrsystem diet plan? I have let myself put on all this extra weight and I am not happy with myself and with all the other stress it would be nice to get rid of a few pounds.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> does he have a name or is it he who shall remain nameless - lolol --- sam


You can call him Bub. LOL And I didn't get them made tonight, either, as we decided to have salad as the veggie. Tomorrow!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Impressed with the little white and larger yellow print baby sweaters.
I know there was more I wanted to comment on but having a craft moment.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oh yes, I am enchanted by the wild horse pic.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks good Shirley - great color combination. i'm always impressed with your knitting - I would never try it. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> I am working away and accomplishing a lot towards reducing my huge stash. Here is a sweater that is well under way. It is a second stashbuster cardigan for a dear friend in Athabasca which is north of Edmonton and gets bitterly cold i the winter. She is like a daughter to me and I decided to make this for her. I still have the sleeves to finish, the front bands to put on and buttons. She likes subdued colors and I think she will like this.
> 
> I hope you all do.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are the champions of the van wert all star series. both very hard fought wins - one by one point and they had the tieing run on third and the second baseman caught a fly ball. they were very excited.

I should not have complained about the pitcher - he really is a super nice guy - I really like him - the kids like him - just not his pitching so much.

I did hear that the coach is going to let gary pitch starting the next practice. the next set is in defiance with games on fri, sat and sunday. the boys are definitely having a great time playing and that is what this is all about. Ayden did quite well catching a couple of flies - he plays shortstop but helps cover third base. he hit very well tonight.

tomorrow I have a dentist appointment in bowling green at 11:15AM - so will need to be up and around. I have no idea where in bowling green it is so I will need to print a map quest and leave a little early.

heather and family got home safely from Wyoming yesterday morning - think she may be up this weekend to collect Sadie - who is very homnesick.

it is really dark out - does this mean I should go to bed? --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the messages, you are such a wonderful group of people. We got up at 5 this morning & on the road by 6, with minimal stops we got 2/3 of the way home so will be up early again tomorrow, should be home in the afternoon. I'm certainly beat as I didn't sleep much last night.
We found out a little more today, was a gravel truck & the photos look like he drove over them. Dwayne was 65 & Cherryl 64, she just retired 2 yrs ago & they got their dream home on Vancouver Island

I love the photos posted, Shirley your wall hangings are beautiful as always.
I see I have missed a couple of birthdays, belated happy birthday.
Well, time for bed, night all.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Shirley, AZ. Melanie,your knitting is so nice. Love to see the pictures.
Thanks for the advice, will heed it for sure. 
Gwen agree on the chemical thing. Good point.
Got to the lake this afternoon, what a beautiful day today. Picture perfect!!!
I work tomorrow at the antique store , the young girl staying with us is coming tomorrow night. She will be at the lake this weekend.
Sorry about the baseball loss, but they still sound like a talented group. 
Hope everyone is doing fine. Hugs to all.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hooray Sam!!! Congratulations to the boys and their team! I'm sure Gary will make a great pitcher, he gets lots of practice. Good luck at your appointment, and I'm glad Heather and family had a good time and Sadie will be glad to see them. Good night. nittergma


thewren said:


> we are the champions of the van wert all star series. both very hard fought wins - one by one point and they had the tieing run on third and the second baseman caught a fly ball. they were very excited.
> 
> I should not have complained about the pitcher - he really is a super nice guy - I really like him - the kids like him - just not his pitching so much.
> 
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

That is a really pretty sweater Shirly!! the colors and textures are so nice together.


Designer1234 said:


> I am working away and accomplishing a lot towards reducing my huge stash. Here is a sweater that is well under way. It is a second stashbuster cardigan for a dear friend in Athabasca which is north of Edmonton and gets bitterly cold i the winter. She is like a daughter to me and I decided to make this for her. I still have the sleeves to finish, the front bands to put on and buttons. She likes subdued colors and I think she will like this.
> 
> I hope you all do.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

That is so cute AZ! I love how soft it looks!


AZ Sticks said:


> Boy - 30 some pages behind and no time to catch up - just a note to let you know we're alive and kicking - busy for some reason the last couple of weeks. I gave the little baby top a try - I need to sit with Mellie and watch it done right!!! the underarms on mine are a mess - and I guess I can't count for poop, because I could never match the stitch count!!!! DH was impressed.... just goes to show you what he knows lol. Here's a pic - but I think I may look for another pattern.... I'd love to do some easy baby sweaters for my hope chest... I'll try to jump back on here tonight - right now I am going to make some phone calls for my appointments that need scheduling!!! ttyl - AZ


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Cute as can be! Love the color and the little flowers.


gagesmom said:


> Here it is, hot off the needles....
> All in one size age 1-3 yrs.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Woohooooooooooo!!!! Does the happy dance on the pitcher's mound for the boys for them winning the tournament!! Good for them =)

Shirley, that is beautiful and will blend lovely with all the colors of that area. It's got such depth but in a beautifully subdued way. She will indeed be pleased =)

Bonnie, I am glad you are almost home. Been thinking about you all day. I'm glad that today went as easy as it could.

AZ, your sweater was beautiful. I shudder to think what the first one I make will look like. Good thing cabbage patch dolls can't speak!!! lol


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Betty, please don't ignore your cyst re-flare. Sometimes its important to get these checked out, and you shouldn't need to put up with the pain in the meantime. DH and his brother have just been justified for 'bullying' my dear FIL about seeing his optician because he seemed to be having problems but had a new prescription just a few months ago. The result of this enforced visit was an urgent specialist appointment on Monday, and immediate enrolment for sight saving treatment!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm on my way to bed --- Josephine is probably having her first cup of tea for the day. --- sam


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> AZ your little top is sweet. :thumbup:


Both of you a knitted lovely tops. AZ I can't see anything the matter with yours and Gagesmom it love the colour of yours :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I am working away and accomplishing a lot towards reducing my huge stash. Here is a sweater that is well under way. It is a second stashbuster cardigan for a dear friend in Athabasca which is north of Edmonton and gets bitterly cold i the winter. She is like a daughter to me and I decided to make this for her. I still have the sleeves to finish, the front bands to put on and buttons. She likes subdued colors and I think she will like this.
> 
> I hope you all do.


This is very pretty. I am sure she will like it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> i'm on my way to bed --- Josephine is probably having her first cup of tea for the day. --- sam


Congratulations to the boys and sweet dreams :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm on my way to bed --- Josephine is probably having her first cup of tea for the day. --- sam


You're right there Sam, but coffee not tea. Night night


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> she is growing growing - what are her hands covered? --- sam


Yes Sam, little mittens because she stuffs her fist in mouth and then kinda bites.... then screams. LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

How long will you stay on the juice diet? It seems to be working for you. I think once I get all my travelling done and DH is back at work when H.S. starts up again, that I'll start a 7-day cleanse.



Cashmeregma said:


> Just have to say the juice fast is still going well. It isn't fruit juice but all sorts of veggies with some fruit added to make it palatable. I couldn't believe it because today, the 4th day, I didn't need a nap and am still going with energy. I would normally be aching like I had the flu and have to lie down by 4 in the afternoon. I am so pleased. Tonight I added a whole box of sprouts into it and DH is making his contribution by picking veggies from the garden and washing them to add. He is also doing the cleaning of the juicer. YAY. I used lime, ginger, acai, and pineapple. The veggies in addition to the sprouts were Chinese cabbage, zucchini from the garden, lettuce & kale, tomatoes (well perhaps a fruit) also from the garden, parsley and celery. I wanted watercress but they were out. Yesterday's had carrots and various other things. Just packed full of good things. I'm still having a cup of coffee, tsk, tsk. Don't think you are supposed to but let's face it, I'm doing as much as I can and I want my coffee. LOL Just in the morning. Had herbal tea in the afternoon. Can't believe that I'm not getting hungry once past the first day. DH wanted a fruit smoothie so I made him one with coconut water, pineapple, and strawberries. This isn't juiced, but done in the blender. He sure was smiling with that one. It was so lovely to have a day with enough energy to see me through the WHOLE day. What a gift.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I got a double quote! Meant to add that I love the little tops and Shirley's sweater.

Bonnie - glad your are getting closer to home. So sorry for the tragic way in which this all came about.

Spider - hope the time at the lake will bring you some internal peace and am glad that the young lady is coming around.

Poledra - good to see you.

Mel -- hope that both places realize what a treasure you are--maybe you'll be able to keep both jobs---just don't let it stress you out.

Got my hair cut (very short) and permed yesterday so this a.m., it's a ball of fuzz. I have to go get my annual blood work done today and get the christening blanket finished and blocked. Then we're off to go to Springfield tomorrow to check on DD#1 and bring her back with us to our place on Saturday and then heading up to Madison early Sunday a.m. for the christening and then back home Sunday night. I'll take DD#1 back to Springfield on Monday and go with her to her post-op and staple removal appointment and then back home and my doctor's visit on Tuesday. Then back up to Madison on Friday to go to DS's company picnic on Saturday. Lots of driving, but all good things; I'm dreading the post-op appt...not nearly as much as DD. I don't get squeamish at most things, but the thought of witnessing the removal of those staples is not going to be very pleasant. I'm sure looking forward to spending time with the DGD's!



Cashmeregma said:


> Just have to say the juice fast is still going well. It isn't fruit juice but all sorts of veggies with some fruit added to make it palatable. I couldn't believe it because today, the 4th day, I didn't need a nap and am still going with energy. I would normally be aching like I had the flu and have to lie down by 4 in the afternoon. I am so pleased. Tonight I added a whole box of sprouts into it and DH is making his contribution by picking veggies from the garden and washing them to add. He is also doing the cleaning of the juicer. YAY. I used lime, ginger, acai, and pineapple. The veggies in addition to the sprouts were Chinese cabbage, zucchini from the garden, lettuce & kale, tomatoes (well perhaps a fruit) also from the garden, parsley and celery. I wanted watercress but they were out. Yesterday's had carrots and various other things. Just packed full of good things. I'm still having a cup of coffee, tsk, tsk. Don't think you are supposed to but let's face it, I'm doing as much as I can and I want my coffee. LOL Just in the morning. Had herbal tea in the afternoon. Can't believe that I'm not getting hungry once past the first day. DH wanted a fruit smoothie so I made him one with coconut water, pineapple, and strawberries. This isn't juiced, but done in the blender. He sure was smiling with that one. It was so lovely to have a day with enough energy to see me through the WHOLE day. What a gift.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

And, weight watchers is easy to continue in a modified version for weight maintenance. I use one of the free on-line food nutrition/calorie calculator so I can keep track of calories, sugar & salt contents. It also helps to keep a balance of protein and carbs.



thewren said:


> the only think I have against diet plans like this is the cost - since you have to buy their food. Heidi always had the best weight loss with weight watchers - I know it means counting points and measuring but at least you get to eat most anything you like. this is imho. --- sam


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Brrr, It is COLD here. Only 9c at 8pm. It has been raining for 2 days nearly non stop as well. Ugh.

Everything else going ok. I had a nice afternoon out at a friends yesterday. 

My DS and 2 friends are going on a trip to the US next week.!!
They are to a computer gaming thingy in Seattle, then Las Vegas and I cant remember where else.. LOL. So it is a 2 week holiday. Very exciting for them. 

Here is another photo... just because.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the photo of Serena!!

That US trip sounds like fun for your friends and I'm glad you were able to get out and about---you've probably not been doing that much lately.

I made the following for dinner last night and DH and everyone loved it -- it's very similar to the salad I made at DD#1's last week. Cook small noodles (I used Orzo in one salad and tiny tube ones last night)---and let the cool. In the meantime, chop up some green onion, red/yellow/orange pepper, celery, grape tomatoes, cucumber, and kalamata olives. Cook some chicken breasts on the grill (I used a little olive oil and garlic to brush on them while they were cooking). Make up a vinegrette using olive oil, apple cider vinegar, basil, oregano, garlic powder & salt and pepper. Once chicken is cooled, cut it up and add to the pasta, chopped vegetables & olives. Mix well and store until ready to serve. Gently add in baby spinach and baby arugula or mixed baby greens and sprinkle with feta cheese crumbles and serve. You can serve chicken breasts on the side - but I loved it as all in one. Only add the lettuces when ready to serve and only as much as you want for the one serving---it tends to wilt too much to be decent leftovers. The rest of the salad stays for a couple of days so I just make a bed of lettuce and then add a large spoonful of the other mixture on top. Mix as I eat. It's a very refreshing and satisfying summer salad. I'm making a cold spaghetti salad for the Christening party and will post that recipe later.

Good morning to all -- Miss you, Caren, and think of you and your family often---prayers continuing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> We get them-but called something else and can't remember what!


Is it cold rock you are thinking of? Yummo


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so sorry to hear this ,Bonnie- my condolences.


Oh Bonnie, how terrible. So sorry.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Brrr, It is COLD here. Only 9c at 8pm. It has
> 
> Here is another photo... just because.


Gorgeous, goreous photo. So huggable xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey, although Londy informs me that is raining like the end of the world on her side of London!

Had a very nice wine tasting at WI last night and have now got a lot of the ladies knitting and crocheting poppies.

Sending healing and peaceful vibes to those who need them and hugs to all

Thursday photo...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> These are some pictures my sister has taken over the last few days. They were on the Outer Banks over the weekend so, of course, we have pictures of the horses and Aggie.
> Yesterday was extremely hot even for us. When the swans came for a visit while my sister was watering her flowers, she wondered if they'd like to cool off. They obviously really like the cool water!
> Junek


Love those photos.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Shirley that is one of my favorites! I love the colors. You are incredible!


Designer1234 said:


> I am working away and accomplishing a lot towards reducing my huge stash. Here is a sweater that is well under way. It is a second stashbuster cardigan for a dear friend in Athabasca which is north of Edmonton and gets bitterly cold i the winter. She is like a daughter to me and I decided to make this for her. I still have the sleeves to finish, the front bands to put on and buttons. She likes subdued colors and I think she will like this.
> 
> I hope you all do.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Casmergma. I didn't mean that as me having a pity party....others have gone through so much worse. I just was enlightened by the heavy chemicals in such prepackaged diet foods and used the question as my "soapbox" against it. Again, thank you.


Cashmeregma said:


> Gwenie, so sorry you had to go through that with the tumor in your throat. I also believe all these chemicals cause serious and devastating problems. So glad you were checked and it was found so that we still have you with us. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: But do wish you never had to go through that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad DH and DBL did the "bullying" and FIL is now getting treatment. Funny how so many of us put off going to the doctor as we age. I hope the treatment will be successful. Loss of eyesight was the hardest thing for my mom to cope with after her strokes. Prayers for FIL.


TNS said:


> Betty, please don't ignore your cyst re-flare. Sometimes its important to get these checked out, and you shouldn't need to put up with the pain in the meantime. DH and his brother have just been justified for 'bullying' my dear FIL about seeing his optician because he seemed to be having problems but had a new prescription just a few months ago. The result of this enforced visit was an urgent specialist appointment on Monday, and immediate enrolment for sight saving treatment!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear! My mom told me that what made me quite sucking my thumb was that I bit myself....LOL. Serena is such a precious little one.


sugarsugar said:


> Yes Sam, little mittens because she stuffs her fist in mouth and then kinda bites.... then screams. LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've never done a cleanse....have a juicer somewhere....may just have to join you ladies. Feel free to email me any tips.


RookieRetiree said:


> How long will you stay on the juice diet? It seems to be working for you. I think once I get all my travelling done and DH is back at work when H.S. starts up again, that I'll start a 7-day cleanse.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Rookie you really are going to be burning p the rubber! Seriously, be safe with all these trips. Sending you traveling mercies.


RookieRetiree said:


> I got a double quote! Meant to add that I love the little tops and Shirley's sweater.
> 
> Bonnie - glad your are getting closer to home. So sorry for the tragic way in which this all came about.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sweet picture. She has such a beautiful smile.


sugarsugar said:


> Brrr, It is COLD here. Only 9c at 8pm. It has been raining for 2 days nearly non stop as well. Ugh.
> 
> Everything else going ok. I had a nice afternoon out at a friends yesterday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Brrr, It is COLD here. Only 9c at 8pm. It has been raining for 2 days nearly non stop as well. Ugh.
> 
> Everything else going ok. I had a nice afternoon out at a friends yesterday.
> 
> ...


TY for the photo, somehow missed the one before this one. What a darling baby!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Bravo! Looks like counting calories worked for you as well, keep it up.


When you're only in your fifties and can hardly walk upstairs, it's a definite wake up call. I started this diet in the fall and I walked every morning before going to work, rain or shine. Thank goodness, we didn't have any snow that winter. When I first started I could hardly walk a half a block. Within 6 months I was walking for an hour. It really made a difference in how I felt. It was worth every minute.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am working away and accomplishing a lot towards reducing my huge stash. Here is a sweater that is well under way. It is a second stashbuster cardigan for a dear friend in Athabasca which is north of Edmonton and gets bitterly cold i the winter. She is like a daughter to me and I decided to make this for her. I still have the sleeves to finish, the front bands to put on and buttons. She likes subdued colors and I think she will like this.
> 
> I hope you all do.


It's lovely as are all of your sweaters and art work. I finished my pink sweater so I'm getting ready to start a stash buster!! I so appreciate this idea...thank you. I never would have thought of it on my own!!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

page 61. Bedtime for me... again.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my, what wonderful life experiences your sister has. So enjoy her photos. Thank you for sharing them. Love the horse shots. Can't get over the swans coming so close and being so tame. They can be aggressive but obviously are very used to your sister. What a blast, getting to give them a drink and shower. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


She is delighted that everyone enjoys her pictures. She and her husband usually have small weekend trips when possible. She says groom swan follows her around the yard like a puppy. Her DH said one day he was going to be ringing the door bell!! They both definitely feel at home.
Junek


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Okay so I just cast off my 9-12month size all-in-one top by Marianna Mel on Ravelry.
> 
> Here it is.
> 
> Also under it I have posted a picture of the 3 sizes I have done. (for some reason there is no 6month size pattern)


~~~SO cute! I have been studying the pattern a bit. I am going to try one. If I run into trouble I know the expert to ask for help!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Brrr, It is COLD here. Only 9c at 8pm. It has been raining for 2 days nearly non stop as well. Ugh.
> 
> Everything else going ok. I had a nice afternoon out at a friends yesterday.
> 
> ...


Serena is such a darling little dumpling!! After your DD had such a trying pregnancy, it's wonderful that she's such a sweet baby!
Junek


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I am upset this evening. My middle daughter has had a best friend for maybe 20 years or so and we knew her family, etc. I have seen Jennifer over the years, etc. Jennifer has not been feeling well for several months but refused to go to a dr. Last night she died in her sleep. She was about 40. I feel like I have lost a very good friend too. She will be sorely missed. So unexpected!


~~~I am so sorry for your & your DD's loss. 40 is way too young. Condolences to all. A reminder not to waste time on pettinesses. (is that a word?). :?:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, although Londy informs me that is raining like the end of the world on her side of London!
> 
> Had a very nice wine tasting at WI last night and have now got a lot of the ladies knitting and crocheting poppies.
> 
> ...


That is a fantastic rose. Does it have a wonderful fragrance!? I ask because so many these days are bred for looks and have no fragrance at all.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh dear! My mom told me that what made me quite sucking my thumb was that I bit myself....LOL. Serena is such a precious little one.


My childhood friend sucked her thumb so I tried sucking mine. Hers must have tasted better than mine. After I tried it, I decided if something was going in my mouth it would be good tasting food! LOL!!
Junek


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I got a double quote! Meant to add that I love the little tops and Shirley's sweater.
> 
> Bonnie - glad your are getting closer to home. So sorry for the tragic way in which this all came about.
> 
> ...


Rookie - dh had two valves replaced and had a huge incision, with big staples - I dreaded him having them removed and it was nothing. They have a scissor like a paper staple remover and he didn't even feel it. Done in a few seconds. I was a basket case prior to him having them out. 
]
I am sure it will be much the same there.

You sound very busy but good things, as you say.

I am meeting NIcho and her husband and their travel mates this morning. We are meeting them at the airport at 9:30 and they fly out just after l pm. Will try to get a picture and post it.

The weather has been wonderful, and I am so glad as it makes such a difference through the rockies. Up until l0 days ago it was still cold and dull. Summer here is lovely but short.

I will post after I meet her. S


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I got a double quote! Meant to add that I love the little tops and Shirley's sweater.
> 
> Bonnie - glad your are getting closer to home. So sorry for the tragic way in which this all came about.
> 
> ...


Rookie - dh had two valves replaced and had a huge incision, with big staples - I dreaded him having them removed and it was nothing. They have a scissor like a paper staple remover and he didn't even feel it. Done in a few seconds. I was a basket case prior to him having them out. 
]
I am sure it will be much the same there.

You sound very busy but good things, as you say.

I am meeting NIcho and her husband and their travel mates this morning. We are meeting them at the airport at 9:30 and they fly out just after l pm. Will try to get a picture and post it.

The weather has been wonderful, and I am so glad as it makes such a difference through the rockies. Up until l0 days ago it was still cold and dull. Summer here is lovely but short.

I will post after I meet her. S


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*June - here are a few ideas*:

For your first one use a basic plain cardigan pattern --I prefer top down as they are faster and no seams.

Then follow the directions , only add strips of color - I use a variety of thicknesses and once in awhile a different patterned strip - on my first one all the cream were the same pattern and I also did a few y/o knit 2tog. rows. I do most in stocking stitch on my longest circulars.

It is easier if you make a definite size -- I always have to adjust for a sweater for myself - as I am small on the top and wider on the bottom. I finally figured out a way to make it work without a lot of short rows. I use the smaller size for the top. When it is time to put the sleeve stitches on holders I knit a row of the following pattern.

Row one (right side) purl row

Row 2 - *Knit 1/b (knit one in back of stitch), purl 1* across row

Row 3 - purl*

(For me I add some stitches to the next row - depending on the measurements I need. this extra size is not needed until below my waist so under each arm I do a 3 x 3 (3 knit 3 purl) (3 times and carry the ribbing dow down until I increase in size -- Just before that I decrease one rib on each side leaving one rib, then 3 or 4 rows later I remove the 3rd rib. That gives me the width I want and I don't have to do short rows. It works for me.

You are lucky if you are close to a regular size and that would not be necessary.

I also join the yarn colors (never at the edge ) by using the russian join OR the braided russian join. It is a bit of work but it means you don't have to weave in ends. I love it. I just started using this join recently.

I suggest changing colors under the arms - and each time (ending under the same arm you joined in) that way your rows are even size. I vary which under arm I change color.

That is not written in stone but it does look nicer and the changes are not quite as obvious. I always do 3 rows at least of one color but not for any particular reason.

I also put in some 'zing' -even in subdued sweaters as it makes a huge different in the over all look.

You can pick a main color for collar if you want one, edges, bottom edge and sleeves. I vary what I do with the sleeves with each sweater.

Give me a call if you need help. (I will be happy to help you) we can talk on the 'E' topic on the workshops and I use it to help people do different things. Do learn that Russian join, or the braided russian join.

Don't worry about your color combinations too much. I wanted the first one more brown toned. This one is more grey. Pick your main color and then go for it. Remember nature has no color restrictions. Have fun!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:20am and I am awake. lol. kinda.

I have to go up to Walmart this morning when Greg gets back from coffee with friends. 

Going to go back and catch up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Will you share your poppy pattern? Red poppies are my favorite.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, although Londy informs me that is raining like the end of the world on her side of London!
> 
> Had a very nice wine tasting at WI last night and have now got a lot of the ladies knitting and crocheting poppies.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's so hard to meet up with people here at the airport because all the restaurants are behind all the security and we can't get back there....and there aren't any places to eat or drink in the front of the buildings so the people travelling have to come out to the front and go with us to a nearby place and then go back and go back through security and back to their gates. It only works if someone has several hours in between flights. But, I so enjoy meeting up with people who are travelling through Chicago.



Designer1234 said:


> Rookie - dh had two valves replaced and had a huge incision, with big staples - I dreaded him having them removed and it was nothing. They have a scissor like a paper staple remover and he didn't even feel it. Done in a few seconds. I was a basket case prior to him having them out.
> ]
> I am sure it will be much the same there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here is another photo... just because.


Those little chipmunk cheeks! What a doll baby.

Shirley, if your friend gets a Shirley's Stashbuster, she's getting a one of a kind--how could she not love it?! I use the Russian join, too, and I love it.

June and PurpleFi, thanks for the photos--gorgeous as always!

Caren, thinking of you & family at this hard time. You have so much on your plate, and I hope you are finding time to care for yourself as well.

Nothing earth-shattering going on here--work day, and *maybe* I will get those squash fritters made tonight (the squash must be cooked in the next day or two no matter what; I won't waste it!).

And I said I'd finish this pullover but I have decided to frog it back to the neckline and start on the revised idea. I am just not happy with it, which will make it very hard to finish, even though I'd got past working the sleeves off already. Back to the drawing board (or in this case, the Excel chart, lol).

Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's so hard to meet up with people here at the airport because all the restaurants are behind all the security and we can't get back there....and there aren't any places to eat or drink in the front of the buildings so the people travelling have to come out to the front and go with us to a nearby place and then go back and go back through security and back to their gates. It only works if someone has several hours in between flights. But, I so enjoy meeting up with people who are travelling through Chicago.


We have a food court in the main terminal which is great for that. Then there are also restaurants once they go through the security. I am not sure what airline they are using but they should have time . We are meeting them at 9:30 and should have an hour I would think. They will check when they get there as to what is required time wise. We certainly should see them at least, even if it is just to say hello.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Those little chipmunk cheeks! What a doll baby.
> 
> Shirley, if your friend gets a Shirley's Stashbuster, she's getting a one of a kind--how could she not love it?! I use the Russian join, too, and I love it.
> 
> ...


I like the braided russian join even better if your yarn is a bit heavier. You don't have to work the yarn with a needle through the other side of the yarn -- you split the end and braid it. works like a charm and I have problems even finding the join.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, although Londy informs me that is raining like the end of the world on her side of London!
> 
> Had a very nice wine tasting at WI last night and have now got a lot of the ladies knitting and crocheting poppies.
> 
> ...


Somehow only nature can be so vivid as that rose!
I have posted this in several places now- but given what Shirley has been talking about colour- no harm in putting it here- a shot that showed up on Pinterest- pink Cosmos with Sunflowers- and a touch of reddish brown, plus stalking cat.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That will be so much fun to meet up with KP friends.



Designer1234 said:


> We have a food court in the main terminal which is great for that. Then there are also restaurants once they go through the security. I am not sure what airline they are using but they should have time . We are meeting them at 9:30 and should have an hour I would think. They will check when they get there as to what is required time wise. We certainly should see them at least, even if it is just to say hello.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

SugarSugar. I am sorry you are so cold.
The photo was so cute. It deserved posting. :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley how grand you will be able to meet Nicho. Love your latest sweater, looks gestured to me.
Daralene juice fast sounds wonderful for summer. May have to drive to San Diego and get juicer from DD.
Julie, love pic for ideas for mixing colors.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here is another photo... just because.
> 
> What sweet little one!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I am working away and accomplishing a lot towards reducing my huge stash. Here is a sweater that is well under way. It is a second stashbuster cardigan for a dear friend in Athabasca which is north of Edmonton and gets bitterly cold i the winter. She is like a daughter to me and I decided to make this for her. I still have the sleeves to finish, the front bands to put on and buttons. She likes subdued colors and I think she will like this. 

Shirley, this sweater is beautiful. Who wouldn't love to receive this?


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Sam, I can't wait to try the squash fritters.
Agnes, Quin looks like my Steve when he was a baby. He was a little chunk. Prayers for you and Colin
Daralene, my daughter was on Nutrisystem and the minute she went off of it gained all the weight. I do believe as we age the metabolism slows and if there are health issues to curtail physical exercise, it is almost impossible. Add to that all the medications they put you on (that you have to have), there you go. It is a good thing Jim does not love me depending on what I weigh. I have a friend whose husband left her because she gained weight. It is horrible that we live in a world that judges one by outward appearances.
June, I love all the pictures you post. Your sister is such a talented photographer. It is time for another picture of Gypsy.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Here is another photo... just because.

Serena is adorable, Cathy.
My mercy, Jeanette, how in the world do you keep up. Go as long as you can. There will come a day when you may not be able to do as much. Try and rest some for yourself.
Caren...prayers for family continue. You are in my heart.
Josephine, love your pictures. The rose is beautiful and couldn't believe the fox picture.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> *June - here are a few ideas*:
> 
> For your first one use a basic plain cardigan pattern --I prefer top down as they are faster and no seams.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Shirley. The cardigan I made with the multi-color bottom with black sleeves and yoke I made from your Coat of Many Colors workshop. But I've used a bottom up pattern with raglan sleeves for a that and several other sweaters. It's based on percentages so you can make any size with any weight yarn.
I, too, have a problem with my shoulders and bust being much smaller than I have to make the lower part of the sweater. I have a mis-shaped lower back from several failed back surgeries. So I have to have the lower back much larger than the top. I solved this by using a needle 2 sizes smaller for the top of my sweaters. This seems to work really well.
I will definitely be calling on you for help if I hit a snag. 
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Came up to Fort William with 2 of our friends yesterday for three nights so that my friend's DH can complete the West Highland Way. He did it in March, but the last part had a detour on it so he wanted to complete the same course as everyone else. He and DH will walk it tomorrow morning (should only take them a couple of hours) and my friend and I will do some shopping and have a coffee before meeting them for lunch. Today we took the train to Mallaig and the scenery was just spectacular. It goes over the Glenfinnan viaduct which was the one used in the Harry Potter films..although I must admit I've never watched any of them.  Must go back now and catch up on ten pages. I hope everyone's well. TTYL.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> raccoons can strip an ear of corn off the stalk and be gone before you even know he was there - in large numbers they can desimate a field of corn. she was saying that when the corn starts to have ears she will need to do something to keep the raccoons out. do you have raccoons in Scotland? --- sam


No Sam we don't. I tend to think of them as being cute, but I'm sure if they are that much of a pest you who live with them don't think that way! It's a similar thing with us with seagulls...until I moved to the coast I quite liked gulls, but now when they wake you squawking at 4am or they empty the rubbish bins looking for food, not to mention dive bombing people on the prom to steal their ice cream or chips...you can tell they are not my favourite things!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> ...
> Julie, love pic for ideas for mixing colors.


A couple more, Joy- that I have posted elsewhere- but you may not have seen- from the same post on Pinterest.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So Shirley, what is the basic top down plain cardigan pattern you started off from?



Designer1234 said:


> *June - here are a few ideas*:
> 
> For your first one use a basic plain cardigan pattern --I prefer top down as they are faster and no seams.
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I bought the Knitting pure and simple neck down jacket at the local lys. I believe they are free on line but could be wrong. It is pattern # 201

It also allows for a zipper. I use it for my cardigans - and change it from the neck - sometimes a collar and sometimes just a ribbing and now once in awhile a keyhole top. It is very very basic and not difficult to knit. My sweaters are all more about color and texture. 

good luck.

www.knittingpureandsimple.com


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well we are having another monsoon storm and I really should shut down the computer. But I finally got pictures of the yarn that I bought when we were in Phoenix and I wanted to share!!! The shop is Jessica Knits and Crochets and is a great place to spend hours looking at all the goodies - the girls were very friendly and helpful. Here is the web site and their Facebook page has pictures of the inside of the shop so you can see what I was up against in choosing!!! http://jessicaknits.com/ the purple is a hand dyed cotton/rayon sport weight by Mary Gavin (Sedona,AZ) called Canyon Twilight and at 330 yards I think I will do a shawlette..... the neon color is superwash Merino/nylon fingering weight self striping that I am going to use for hand warmers for DD and some of her friends - Desert Vista dyeworks in Summertime!! The 4 Filatura De Crosa are superfine 100% superwash Merino in camel and taupe that I would like to combine for a shawl.... this shop had so many beautiful samples made up that I could have stayed 2 days instead of 2 hours!!!! Now I think I will shut this computer down and knit to the thunder!!! luv-AZ


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just got back from the airport after having a wonderful visit with Nicho and her husband. I left my camera in the car (sheesh!) but they had theirs. She said she would post pictures today. So watch for them.

We had a great visit - they loved the Canadian Rockies and were very fortunate to have had lovely weather. They are leaving for Honolulu as we speak. She is exactly what I expected, and her husband and Pat had a good visit too.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

KateB said:


> Came up to Fort William with 2 of our friends yesterday for three nights so that my friend's DH can complete the West Highland Way. He did it in March, but the last part had a detour on it so he wanted to complete the same course as everyone else. He and DH will walk it tomorrow morning (should only take them a couple of hours) and my friend and I will do some shopping and have a coffee before meeting them for lunch. Today we took the train to Mallaig and the scenery was just spectacular. It goes over the Glenfinnan viaduct which was the one used in the Harry Potter films..although I must admit I've never watched any of them.  Must go back now and catch up on ten pages. I hope everyone's well. TTYL.


Oh you bring back memories-- we went through Fort William and stayed in a B and B in Mallaig, then down a wonderful road to Oban, stayed there - through Inverary (My uncle stayed at the castle with the RCAF ) top secret during the war - on to Glasgow where we flew home. I absolutely loved that drive - we went from Loch Lomond -- we also saw Edinburgh, Sterling Castle and that part of Scotland too. Such a wonderful trip. you sure did bring back some great memories Kate.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

What a beautiful garden!! Is this yours? I think I'll take some inspiration form you and do this next summer!


Lurker 2 said:


> A couple more, Joy- that I have posted elsewhere- but you may not have seen- from the same post on Pinterest.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> What a beautiful garden!! Is this yours? I think I'll take some inspiration form you and do this next summer!


Oh that it were mine! No it is the Garden Monet left behind at Givenchy in France.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for all the messages, you are such a wonderful group of people. We got up at 5 this morning & on the road by 6, with minimal stops we got 2/3 of the way home so will be up early again tomorrow, should be home in the afternoon. I'm certainly beat as I didn't sleep much last night.
> We found out a little more today, was a gravel truck & the photos look like he drove over them. Dwayne was 65 & Cherryl 64, she just retired 2 yrs ago & they got their dream home on Vancouver Island


So sad Bonnie. I'm glad they got to be in their retirement home for 2 years, but know they were way too young. My heart breaks for all of you on this sad journey home.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Well we are having another monsoon storm and I really should shut down the computer. But I finally got pictures of the yarn that I bought when we were in Phoenix and I wanted to share!!! luv-AZ


Ooh, I hope some is left over for us--we got a bit of rain last night but we have yet to have a good storm here in the metro. Your yarn looks luscious!



Designer1234 said:


> I just got back from the airport after having a wonderful visit with Nicho and her husband. I left my camera in the car (sheesh!) but they had theirs. She said she would post pictures today. So watch for them.
> 
> We had a great visit - they loved the Canadian Rockies and were very fortunate to have had lovely weather. They are leaving for Honolulu as we speak. She is exactly what I expected, and her husband and Pat had a good visit too.


Wonderful!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I bought the Knitting pure and simple neck down jacket at the local lys. I believe they are free on line but could be wrong. It is pattern # 201
> 
> It also allows for a zipper. I use it for my cardigans - and change it from the neck - sometimes a collar and sometimes just a ribbing and now once in awhile a keyhole top. It is very very basic and not difficult to knit. My sweaters are all more about color and texture.
> 
> ...


I did find that pattern free online but can't remember what site it was from but it's the same one you use, Shirley.
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Will you share your poppy pattern? Red poppies are my favorite.


Hi Rookie, I haven't used patterns for the poppies as most of them are crocheted and I can't follow crochet patterns. But when we come to the KAP I can show you how I made them :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Can't get the picture to load - will try later!
> 
> Got it!!


What a beautiful color and such a lovely, exquisite gift. So nice that it took you so by surprise. You are such a sweet and beautiful person and I'm sure deserved it. What a treat it will be to knit with that but it must be for you so you can wear her gift to you. Very special indeed.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, I am getting really behind on here again.... just a quick photo before I TRY and catch up a bit....


Isn't she absolutely adorable and I can almost hear her laughing.
Page 46.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Well we are having another monsoon storm and I really should shut down the computer. But I finally got pictures of the yarn that I bought when we were in Phoenix and I wanted to share!!! The shop is Jessica Knits and Crochets and is a great place to spend hours looking at all the goodies - the girls were very friendly and helpful. Here is the web site and their Facebook page has pictures of the inside of the shop so you can see what I was up against in choosing!!! http://jessicaknits.com/ the purple is a hand dyed cotton/rayon sport weight by Mary Gavin (Sedona,AZ) called Canyon Twilight and at 330 yards I think I will do a shawlette..... the neon color is superwash Merino/nylon fingering weight self striping that I am going to use for hand warmers for DD and some of her friends - Desert Vista dyeworks in Summertime!! The 4 Filatura De Crosa are superfine 100% superwash Merino in camel and taupe that I would like to combine for a shawl.... this shop had so many beautiful samples made up that I could have stayed 2 days instead of 2 hours!!!! Now I think I will shut this computer down and knit to the thunder!!! luv-AZ


How beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You will sure have fun working magic on this yarn. Colors and texture are so lovely.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks like a great place to visit...enjoy your time away!



KateB said:


> Came up to Fort William with 2 of our friends yesterday for three nights so that my friend's DH can complete the West Highland Way. He did it in March, but the last part had a detour on it so he wanted to complete the same course as everyone else. He and DH will walk it tomorrow morning (should only take them a couple of hours) and my friend and I will do some shopping and have a coffee before meeting them for lunch. Today we took the train to Mallaig and the scenery was just spectacular. It goes over the Glenfinnan viaduct which was the one used in the Harry Potter films..although I must admit I've never watched any of them.  Must go back now and catch up on ten pages. I hope everyone's well. TTYL.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Great choices. I know I'm overwhelmed when I go into the LYS around here. We're lucky to have quite a few---which reminds me the Yarn Crawl (move from shop to shop) is coming up the first part of August as is my LYS' summer sidewalk sale. There's a store (3 bags full) near where I have my hair cut, but I persevered and didn't go in this time around. It's a very nice store if anyone is in the area of Northbrook, IL.



AZ Sticks said:


> Well we are having another monsoon storm and I really should shut down the computer. But I finally got pictures of the yarn that I bought when we were in Phoenix and I wanted to share!!! The shop is Jessica Knits and Crochets and is a great place to spend hours looking at all the goodies - the girls were very friendly and helpful. Here is the web site and their Facebook page has pictures of the inside of the shop so you can see what I was up against in choosing!!! http://jessicaknits.com/ the purple is a hand dyed cotton/rayon sport weight by Mary Gavin (Sedona,AZ) called Canyon Twilight and at 330 yards I think I will do a shawlette..... the neon color is superwash Merino/nylon fingering weight self striping that I am going to use for hand warmers for DD and some of her friends - Desert Vista dyeworks in Summertime!! The 4 Filatura De Crosa are superfine 100% superwash Merino in camel and taupe that I would like to combine for a shawl.... this shop had so many beautiful samples made up that I could have stayed 2 days instead of 2 hours!!!! Now I think I will shut this computer down and knit to the thunder!!! luv-AZ


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's so good to hear. Two great places to visit - both Banf and Honolulu. Someday, I'll get up your way--my husband would love it.



Designer1234 said:


> I just got back from the airport after having a wonderful visit with Nicho and her husband. I left my camera in the car (sheesh!) but they had theirs. She said she would post pictures today. So watch for them.
> 
> We had a great visit - they loved the Canadian Rockies and were very fortunate to have had lovely weather. They are leaving for Honolulu as we speak. She is exactly what I expected, and her husband and Pat had a good visit too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds good---looking forward to your trip.



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Rookie, I haven't used patterns for the poppies as most of them are crocheted and I can't follow crochet patterns. But when we come to the KAP I can show you how I made them :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Getting ready to leave for work now. I am happy that I get tomorrow and Saturday off and then they scheduled me for only 2 hours on Sunday. 

Check in later, hugs to all.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Came up to Fort William with 2 of our friends yesterday for three nights so that my friend's DH can complete the West Highland Way.
> 
> Spectacular!!!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Well we are having another monsoon storm and I really should shut down the computer. But I finally got pictures of the yarn that I bought when we were in Phoenix and I wanted to share!!!
> 
> I'm drooling!!!!!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A couple more, Joy- that I have posted elsewhere- but you may not have seen- from the same post on Pinterest.


Those are just beautiful photos, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Those are just beautiful photos, Julie.


Monet has left a glorious legacy with that garden- it would be so wonderful to be able to visit- I can dream!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Shirley. Love the site & the pattern.


Designer1234 said:


> I bought the Knitting pure and simple neck down jacket at the local lys. I believe they are free on line but could be wrong. It is pattern # 201
> 
> It also allows for a zipper. I use it for my cardigans - and change it from the neck - sometimes a collar and sometimes just a ribbing and now once in awhile a keyhole top. It is very very basic and not difficult to knit. My sweaters are all more about color and texture.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely yarn....and yes from the looks of the website I would be lost for quite awhile touching and ooooing/awwwwing over their yarns too.


AZ Sticks said:


> Well we are having another monsoon storm and I really should shut down the computer. But I finally got pictures of the yarn that I bought when we were in Phoenix and I wanted to share!!! The shop is Jessica Knits and Crochets and is a great place to spend hours looking at all the goodies - the girls were very friendly and helpful. Here is the web site and their Facebook page has pictures of the inside of the shop so you can see what I was up against in choosing!!! http://jessicaknits.com/ the purple is a hand dyed cotton/rayon sport weight by Mary Gavin (Sedona,AZ) called Canyon Twilight and at 330 yards I think I will do a shawlette..... the neon color is superwash Merino/nylon fingering weight self striping that I am going to use for hand warmers for DD and some of her friends - Desert Vista dyeworks in Summertime!! The 4 Filatura De Crosa are superfine 100% superwash Merino in camel and taupe that I would like to combine for a shawl.... this shop had so many beautiful samples made up that I could have stayed 2 days instead of 2 hours!!!! Now I think I will shut this computer down and knit to the thunder!!! luv-AZ


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Today I had my permanent crown put on. Not sure it is quite right though so may need to go back for some fine tuning. It is so hard to know when half of your face is numb. Eating soup tonight and then early to be so I can be early to work.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> Today I had my permanent crown put on. Not sure it is quite right though so may need to go back for some fine tuning. It is so hard to know when half of your face is numb. Eating soup tonight and then early to be so I can be early to work.


Well done, I had all the prep work done last Friday and get my new one next week. At the moment having to put up with a temporary one. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Monet has left a glorious legacy with that garden- it would be so wonderful to be able to visit- I can dream!


Hope to get there some time when we are next in France visiting DS.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds good---looking forward to your trip.


So are we, nearly got everything sorted now. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 wrote:
Monet has left a glorious legacy with that garden- it would be so wonderful to be able to visit- I can dream!



PurpleFi said:


> Hope to get there some time when we are next in France visiting DS.


A place I would have loved to see also. Have only seen in his paintings.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Came up to Fort William with 2 of our friends yesterday for three nights so that my friend's DH can complete the West Highland Way. He did it in March, but the last part had a detour on it so he wanted to complete the same course as everyone else. He and DH will walk it tomorrow morning (should only take them a couple of hours) and my friend and I will do some shopping and have a coffee before meeting them for lunch. Today we took the train to Mallaig and the scenery was just spectacular. It goes over the Glenfinnan viaduct which was the one used in the Harry Potter films..although I must admit I've never watched any of them.  Must go back now and catch up on ten pages. I hope everyone's well. TTYL.


So beautiful. What a lovely way to spend time with a friend. Thank you for sharing. I'm going backwards so I am also looking for Julie's Monet Garden pictures. I'm sure they are lovely too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Monet has left a glorious legacy with that garden- it would be so wonderful to be able to visit- I can dream!


If you ever get there let me know. Perhaps we could actually get to meet in person and what better place than Monet Gardens.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Somehow only nature can be so vivid as that rose!
> I have posted this in several places now- but given what Shirley has been talking about colour- no harm in putting it here- a shot that showed up on Pinterest- pink Cosmos with Sunflowers- and a touch of reddish brown, plus stalking cat.


Wow, what a gorgeous shot. Love the ones that followed also.

No hope of catching up.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

love all the photos-- swans just lovely-- have always loved the impressionist painters-- think they suffered from what I do, very near-sighted because their landscapes are exactly what the world looks like when I take off my glasses!!

Judged at a fair today-- 4-H Arts/Crafts in a neighboring county. Very pretty drive, lots of neat stuff and nice people to work with. While it's not a bundle, they do pay for this. Two of the other judges I've worked with before many years plus a new gal. Next week one of the long-time gals will be working with me judging open class foods. We usually have a good time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hope to get there some time when we are next in France visiting DS.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> If you ever get there let me know. Perhaps we could actually get to meet in person and what better place than Monet Gardens.


It seems well beyond probability at present!!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> love all the photos-- swans just lovely-- have always loved the impressionist painters-- think they suffered from what I do, very near-sighted because their landscapes are exactly what the world looks like when I take off my glasses!!


Monet did have cataracts in his later life and, though he did not go completely blind, he was nearly so--he painted as he saw--and how I would love to visit that garden as well!

Glad you had a good time at the fair!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I love Monet. Somewhere I have a book of some of his paintings from my Mom.


Lurker 2 said:


> Oh that it were mine! No it is the Garden Monet left behind at Givenchy in France.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Have you convinced your friend in Indiana to join us? We'd love to have her join in on the fun.



PurpleFi said:


> So are we, nearly got everything sorted now. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Let me know -- I'll plan on meeting you there as well; sounds like a wonderful spot.



Cashmeregma said:


> If you ever get there let me know. Perhaps we could actually get to meet in person and what better place than Monet Gardens.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I love Monet. Somewhere I have a book of some of his paintings from my Mom.


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good evening or late afternoon or morning wherever you are at.
> Terrible to read about the car accident. We never know.
> I need advice and this is the best place to go for it I am convinced, anyone here ever use the Nutrsystem diet plan? I have let myself put on all this extra weight and I am not happy with myself and with all the other stress it would be nice to get rid of a few pounds.


Never heard of the Nutrsystem. A few of us lost weight withthe 5:2 diet, I stopped losing but didn't regain it while I following it. However I still need to lose some so I have started the NEw Atkins a week ago. Lost 0.7kgs (2.5 ozs). Hear mixed reports of it in many ways it is good- vegies taste so much nicer with butter on them for example! If I keep going I plan to check my cholesterol in 3 months. I followed it previously and liked it and lost a lot until I stabilised out. Is very tight on the amount of carbohydrates allowed. While I am on it I lose my cravings for sweet things- do get sick of bacon and eggs after a while though!
Did Weight Watchers also and had put on most of my weight again prior to starting the 5:2 diet. But if you revert to your p;d eating habits it doesn't mattter what method you use to lose weight it will go back on again.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

darowil said:


> But if you revert to your p;d eating habits it doesn't mattter what method you use to lose weight it will go back on again.


Truer words were never written! This is true of every diet I've ever heard of. Weight Watchers probably comes closest but we also have Overeaters Anonymous and these two do seem to work and help you change your bad eating habits-- so if you stick to the new habits and exercise, should not gain it back. Note use of words, "should not".


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think all babies stuff their fingers in their mouth - Bentley is into finger foods and at breakfast bananas and softened cereal are all consumed by the handful. I don't think he ever sucks his thumb but will suck on his middle and index finger. he doesn't bite himself but he will gag himself every so often. i'm all for a happy baby so mitts it is. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Yes Sam, little mittens because she stuffs her fist in mouth and then kinda bites.... then screams. LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Definitely not! If there were they would have been escapees from a zoo. There are none here either, thank goodness.


or here


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oooh - we need a picture of the new do and of the christening blanket.

I never thought having the staples out was painful - but having never had them I better keep my mouth shut. --- sam

you be careful in all your traveling Jeanette - we want you home safely.



RookieRetiree said:


> I got a double quote! Meant to add that I love the little tops and Shirley's sweater.
> 
> Bonnie - glad your are getting closer to home. So sorry for the tragic way in which this all came about.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so precious - such chubby cheeks. she sure is a cutie. how is mum and motherhood? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Brrr, It is COLD here. Only 9c at 8pm. It has been raining for 2 days nearly non stop as well. Ugh.
> 
> Everything else going ok. I had a nice afternoon out at a friends yesterday.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> we are the champions of the van wert all star series. both very hard fought wins - one by one point and they had the tieing run on third and the second baseman caught a fly ball. they were very excited.
> 
> I should not have complained about the pitcher - he really is a super nice guy - I really like him - the kids like him - just not his pitching so much.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to them. No-one can be good at everythings and the kids loving him is especially important at this age. The most important things is developing a love of sport at this age anyway and an expert at playing may well not have a rapport with the kids. And they are doing well while having fun so the coach is sure doing something right.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds wonderful Jeanette - thanks for sharing. sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Love the photo of Serena!!
> 
> That US trip sounds like fun for your friends and I'm glad you were able to get out and about---you've probably not been doing that much lately.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Betty, please don't ignore your cyst re-flare. Sometimes its important to get these checked out, and you shouldn't need to put up with the pain in the meantime. DH and his brother have just been justified for 'bullying' my dear FIL about seeing his optician because he seemed to be having problems but had a new prescription just a few months ago. The result of this enforced visit was an urgent specialist appointment on Monday, and immediate enrolment for sight saving treatment!


Thank goodness he was 'bullied' into it- hoping that the treatment will be successful


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a beautiful rose Josephine - a true English rose. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, although Londy informs me that is raining like the end of the world on her side of London!
> 
> Had a very nice wine tasting at WI last night and have now got a lot of the ladies knitting and crocheting poppies.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we need a picture of said pink sweater. you could always model it. --- sam



jknappva said:


> It's lovely as are all of your sweaters and art work. I finished my pink sweater so I'm getting ready to start a stash buster!! I so appreciate this idea...thank you. I never would have thought of it on my own!!
> Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Is it cold rock you are thinking of? Yummo


Thats it- they are lovely (re Icecream that can add things to)


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, pink peonies bring back my childhood. Love blue salvia, daisies, violets with greenery and red accent. Even a touch of fawn in dried grasses. Didn't recognize it as Monet's garden.
Sandi, luscious yarn. Have fun.
KateB, Scotland is glorious. On my bucket list.
Kniitergma, have fun judging.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~SO cute! I have been studying the pattern a bit. I am going to try one. If I run into trouble I know the expert to ask for help!


Think Melody has a better idea than the designer by now! she has done so many- sure she could knit them in her sleep.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Rookie - dh had two valves replaced and had a huge incision, with big staples - I dreaded him having them removed and it was nothing. They have a scissor like a paper staple remover and he didn't even feel it. Done in a few seconds. I was a basket case prior to him having them out.
> ]
> I am sure it will be much the same there.
> 
> ...


When we meet up we were so busy talking we forgot to take a photo- and same with Heather.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I love that picture Julie - so subdued - and the cat is great - can't you just hear the quiet paws walking --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Somehow only nature can be so vivid as that rose!
> I have posted this in several places now- but given what Shirley has been talking about colour- no harm in putting it here- a shot that showed up on Pinterest- pink Cosmos with Sunflowers- and a touch of reddish brown, plus stalking cat.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I miss those events at the local fair; they haven't done that kind of exhibits since I was a little girl here in our county. Really a shame.


Kansas g-ma said:


> love all the photos-- swans just lovely-- have always loved the impressionist painters-- think they suffered from what I do, very near-sighted because their landscapes are exactly what the world looks like when I take off my glasses!!
> 
> Judged at a fair today-- 4-H Arts/Crafts in a neighboring county. Very pretty drive, lots of neat stuff and nice people to work with. While it's not a bundle, they do pay for this. Two of the other judges I've worked with before many years plus a new gal. Next week one of the long-time gals will be working with me judging open class foods. We usually have a good time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kate - what is the west highland way and what is it's importance? --- sam --- I want to take that train ride - what beautiful countryside - and the viaduct is great. --- sam



KateB said:


> Came up to Fort William with 2 of our friends yesterday for three nights so that my friend's DH can complete the West Highland Way. He did it in March, but the last part had a detour on it so he wanted to complete the same course as everyone else. He and DH will walk it tomorrow morning (should only take them a couple of hours) and my friend and I will do some shopping and have a coffee before meeting them for lunch. Today we took the train to Mallaig and the scenery was just spectacular. It goes over the Glenfinnan viaduct which was the one used in the Harry Potter films..although I must admit I've never watched any of them.  Must go back now and catch up on ten pages. I hope everyone's well. TTYL.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When I had them taken out when I had bi-lateral knee replacement I came close to smacking the nurse; she was quite rough. When they removed them when hips were done it wasn't bad at all. I think it somewhat depends on who is removing them.


thewren said:


> oooh - we need a picture of the new do and of the christening blanket.
> 
> I never thought having the staples out was painful - but having never had them I better keep my mouth shut. --- sam
> 
> you be careful in all your traveling Jeanette - we want you home safely.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's so hard to meet up with people here at the airport because all the restaurants are behind all the security and we can't get back there....and there aren't any places to eat or drink in the front of the buildings so the people travelling have to come out to the front and go with us to a nearby place and then go back and go back through security and back to their gates. It only works if someone has several hours in between flights. But, I so enjoy meeting up with people who are travelling through Chicago.


We can go through security to meet people or have coffee. Althea was laughing yesterday- she walks to the airport at least once a week and goes through security for coffee- and one time she had to go through being checked for explosives etc. She laughed during it and got a very stern look from the security guard. She explained that she was only coming for coffee and it just struck her as funny all she was going through for the coffee. No response. I know they have to do the job but I do sometimes think that one of the job specifications must be no sense of humour. Many of them manage to make you feel as if you are in the werong if you try to be friendly or make an honest mistake like taking a pair of scissors in with you. I guess a apir of scissors in a handbag (purse I think) doesn't seem normal to some people!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't be like gary - he still has his temporary in - probably at least ten or more years - i'll have to ask Heidi. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Well done, I had all the prep work done last Friday and get my new one next week. At the moment having to put up with a temporary one. xx


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne will be having her knee replacement surgery on Monday the 14th. The doctor will be keeping her in the hospital until the following Saturday or Sunday due to her other health issues (i.e. blood disease, slow healing, low bone density, etc.) When we talked yesterday she said because of the slow healing rate she has it is most likely she will NOT be able to come to the KAP. This saddens me greatly as I'm sure many of you will be disappointed that she will not make it this year. My DD may come with me if she can work it out with her professors she will have this fall. (She'd miss one day of classes) or perhaps I can drag my DH along to keep me company on the road. 

Please keep Marianne in your prayers. I will not be going up until a day or two after the surgery.

Other news....DH bought DD yet another car today....our mechanic's sister had a 97 Buick LeSabre Limited with 130,000 miles and except for the broken ac in very good condition. He originally was asking $1500 but called DH and said we had had such tough luck with vehicles lately he would let us have it for $1000. A blessing for sure.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Came up to Fort William with 2 of our friends yesterday for three nights so that my friend's DH can complete the West Highland Way. He did it in March, but the last part had a detour on it so he wanted to complete the same course as everyone else. He and DH will walk it tomorrow morning (should only take them a couple of hours) and my friend and I will do some shopping and have a coffee before meeting them for lunch. Today we took the train to Mallaig and the scenery was just spectacular. It goes over the Glenfinnan viaduct which was the one used in the Harry Potter films..although I must admit I've never watched any of them.  Must go back now and catch up on ten pages. I hope everyone's well. TTYL.


Looks so lovely.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Speaking of crowns, at the dentist yesterday for a cleaning and doggone it he said in a few months I need 2 more crowns. He said the one has a sight fracture starting and the other which is a crown is chipped. Will have to wait until the new year for insurance to roll over; I've just about hit my limit for this year. Just crossing my fingers nothing happens. Dentist said the radiation treatments I had really affected my teeth due to the subsequent dry mouth condition. I used to have such really strong teeth... Oh well...such is life.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne will be having her knee replacement surgery on Monday the 14th. The doctor will be keeping her in the hospital until the following Saturday or Sunday due to her other health issues (i.e. blood disease, slow healing, low bone density, etc.) When we talked yesterday she said because of the slow healing rate she has it is most likely she will NOT be able to come to the KAP. This saddens me greatly as I'm sure many of you will be disappointed that she will not make it this year. My DD may come with me if she can work it out with her professors she will have this fall. (She'd miss one day of classes) or perhaps I can drag my DH along to keep me company on the road.
> 
> Please keep Marianne in your prayers. I will not be going up until a day or two after the surgery.
> 
> Other news....DH bought DD yet another car today....our mechanic's sister had a 97 Buick LeSabre Limited with 130,000 miles and except for the broken ac in very good condition. He originally was asking $1500 but called DH and said we had had such tough luck with vehicles lately he would let us have it for $1000. A blessing for sure.


It's good that her docotor is taking into account her healing. And lets hope that once it is healed that she will really notice the difference. 
Yeah for having a new car and at a decent price. Surely this time you will be OK!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Speaking of crowns, at the dentist yesterday for a cleaning and doggone it he said in a few months I need 2 more crowns. He said the one has a sight fracture starting and the other which is a crown is chipped. Will have to wait until the new year for insurance to roll over; I've just about hit my limit for this year. Just crossing my fingers nothing happens. Dentist said the radiation treatments I had really affected my teeth due to the subsequent dry mouth condition. I used to have such really strong teeth... Oh well...such is life.


Well I guess it's a small price to pay for still being here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

had my dental appointment this morning - all is good and ready to pull - I could have told them that over the phone and saved all the work. lol so now I am waiting for them to call to tell me when to come to have them all yanked out. jab jab - numb numb - pull pull - done. just about that fast.

two months of healing - I think I am going to be toothless for the kap - maybe I will wear a veil. rotflmao it is what it is - there is really no good time so do it and get it over with.

I am reconsidering my seattle trip - while I don't mind being toothless around here I am somewhat too vain to spend a lot of time in public that way. maybe they won't notice - yeah - right. Wendell would have to cook with me in mind - my eating out would be sharply curtailed. we will see - I will email Wendell and see what he thinks. he is having knee replacement surgery this month sometime - no sure how much he would be ready for company anyhow. 

the rest of the day was a waste - I was so tired - it was hard to stay awake coming home - think I was in bed on and off most of the afternoon and early evening.

the guy is coming to look at my floor tomorrow - I want it gone and my money back. he thinks he can put something else down - we will see. I would just as soon have my money back and start back at square one. 

muggy tonight - Sadie is laying on the bathroom floor - must be cool in there. hickory of course is at me feet.

soon to go to bed - maybe one more game of hearts. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Well we are having another monsoon storm and I really should shut down the computer. But I finally got pictures of the yarn that I bought when we were in Phoenix and I wanted to share!!! The shop is Jessica Knits and Crochets and is a great place to spend hours looking at all the goodies - the girls were very friendly and helpful. Here is the web site and their Facebook page has pictures of the inside of the shop so you can see what I was up against in choosing!!! http://jessicaknits.com/ the purple is a hand dyed cotton/rayon sport weight by Mary Gavin (Sedona,AZ) called Canyon Twilight and at 330 yards I think I will do a shawlette..... the neon color is superwash Merino/nylon fingering weight self striping that I am going to use for hand warmers for DD and some of her friends - Desert Vista dyeworks in Summertime!! The 4 Filatura De Crosa are superfine 100% superwash Merino in camel and taupe that I would like to combine for a shawl.... this shop had so many beautiful samples made up that I could have stayed 2 days instead of 2 hours!!!! Now I think I will shut this computer down and knit to the thunder!!! luv-AZ


Look good- I love the look of the purple one.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Exactly my thought....like I said Life goes on....hallelujah!


darowil said:


> Well I guess it's a small price to pay for still being here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam we'd love you with or without teeth! And you do want to get it done and used to the new ones before the holiday feasting begins too! And if you must wear a veil we can knit you one you handsome devil you...LOL.


thewren said:


> had my dental appointment this morning - all is good and ready to pull - I could have told them that over the phone and saved all the work. lol so now I am waiting for them to call to tell me when to come to have them all yanked out. jab jab - numb numb - pull pull - done. just about that fast.
> 
> two months of healing - I think I am going to be toothless for the kap - maybe I will wear a veil. rotflmao it is what it is - there is really no good time so do it and get it over with.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When I had them taken out when I had bi-lateral knee replacement I came close to smacking the nurse; she was quite rough. When they removed them when hips were done it wasn't bad at all. I think it somewhat depends on who is removing them.


Also how well you have healed or if they are left in a little longer as well. If healed really well then the staples or stitches can start to get the new flesh allaching to them - and no matter how good you are if they are stuck it will be painful removing them. And as always some people are better than others. But I hav head people wondefully amazed a thow they didn't notice I had removed the stitches or staples and others who found it very painful. So not all operator. And also how tightly they were put in - if very tight then hard to get underthen to cut or open them. 
But it is hard to get it just right- too long and/or tight very hard to get out. Too soon or too loose, esay to get out but more liekly to open after they are removed. If can get oit just right very little if any discomfort and a beutifully healed wound.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi, All, we made it home about 5 today, very windy & cold so I was glad to get here. We have had more than 2 inches of rain while we were away & everything has "jumped" will have to get at the weeds soon. Nasty clouds around & the wind was crazy, someone must have got hail as it got very cold (8C/46f)
No funeral plans yet, still deciding where to have it. Cherryl's family is from Calgary but Dwaynes' mom is 89 & not well so couldn't do the trip there, maybe there will end up being 2 services. I'm going to make some food & take to Debbies ( their sister & my best friend) house tomorrow as everyone seems to congregate at her house as she took her mom from her apartment to stay with her as she couldn't be left alone. I will be glad when the plans get made as it is better for everyone when things are a bit more settled
Well, time to get to bed, hopefully will have time to read things tomorrow.
Night, all


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, pink peonies bring back my childhood. Love blue salvia, daisies, violets with greenery and red accent. Even a touch of fawn in dried grasses. Didn't recognize it as Monet's garden.
> Sandi, luscious yarn. Have fun.
> KateB, Scotland is glorious. On my bucket list.
> Kniitergma, have fun judging.


According to Pinterest it is- I started to have doubts, though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I love that picture Julie - so subdued - and the cat is great - can't you just hear the quiet paws walking --- sam


It kind of sets the scene, doesn't it?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thankful you made it home safely Bonnie. Sending prayers and positive thoughts of calm and comfort as the plans are made.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, All, we made it home about 5 today, very windy & cold so I was glad to get here. We have had more than 2 inches of rain while we were away & everything has "jumped" will have to get at the weeds soon. Nasty clouds around & the wind was crazy, someone must have got hail as it got very cold (8C/46f)
> No funeral plans yet, still deciding where to have it. Cherryl's family is from Calgary but Dwaynes' mom is 89 & not well so couldn't do the trip there, maybe there will end up being 2 services. I'm going to make some food & take to Debbies ( their sister & my best friend) house tomorrow as everyone seems to congregate at her house as she took her mom from her apartment to stay with her as she couldn't be left alone. I will be glad when the plans get made as it is better for everyone when things are a bit more settled
> Well, time to get to bed, hopefully will have time to read things tomorrow.
> Night, all


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks for that added information Margaret. I do heal quickly and very well usually so perhaps it was just a combination of issues that caused pain the first time....food for thought and more positive thoughts about that nurse.


darowil said:


> Also how well you have healed or if they are left in a little longer as well. If healed really well then the staples or stitches can start to get the new flesh allaching to them - and no matter how good you are if they are stuck it will be painful removing them. And as always some people are better than others. But I hav head people wondefully amazed a thow they didn't notice I had removed the stitches or staples and others who found it very painful. So not all operator. And also how tightly they were put in - if very tight then hard to get underthen to cut or open them.
> But it is hard to get it just right- too long and/or tight very hard to get out. Too soon or too loose, esay to get out but more liekly to open after they are removed. If can get oit just right very little if any discomfort and a beutifully healed wound.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness, didn't realize how late it was. {{{hugs}}}} all around I'm off to bed.
Good night my friends!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So here is the all in one ages 4-6 yrs old that I cast on last night. This is what I accomplished between this afternoon and tonight.

Going to go back and catch up, then I should get to bed.

All caught up, see everyone tomorrow. Have tomorrow and Saturday off.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie, so sorry to read your sad news, but glad you are safely home now. My condolences and comforting wishes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> thanks for that added information Margaret. I do heal quickly and very well usually so perhaps it was just a combination of issues that caused pain the first time....food for thought and more positive thoughts about that nurse.


Somehow I don't think I checked that after I sent it- so many mistakes, but you worked out what I was trying to say


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

It's always nice to be home in traumatic times, glad you made it safely with the added stress.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> love all the photos-- swans just lovely-- have always loved the impressionist painters-- think they suffered from what I do, very near-sighted because their landscapes are exactly what the world looks like when I take off my glasses!!
> 
> Judged at a fair today-- 4-H Arts/Crafts in a neighboring county. Very pretty drive, lots of neat stuff and nice people to work with. While it's not a bundle, they do pay for this. Two of the other judges I've worked with before many years plus a new gal. Next week one of the long-time gals will be working with me judging open class foods. We usually have a good time.


How special!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, All, we made it home about 5 today, very windy & cold so I was glad to get here. We have had more than 2 inches of rain while we were away & everything has "jumped" will have to get at the weeds soon. Nasty clouds around & the wind was crazy, someone must have got hail as it got very cold (8C/46f)
> No funeral plans yet, still deciding where to have it. Cherryl's family is from Calgary but Dwaynes' mom is 89 & not well so couldn't do the trip there, maybe there will end up being 2 services. I'm going to make some food & take to Debbies ( their sister & my best friend) house tomorrow as everyone seems to congregate at her house as she took her mom from her apartment to stay with her as she couldn't be left alone. I will be glad when the plans get made as it is better for everyone when things are a bit more settled
> Well, time to get to bed, hopefully will have time to read things tomorrow.
> Night, all


So glad you are safely home. I imagine you are tired so that is very nice of you to prepare food. Hope you are doing ok.
Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer...So glad you got to meet Nicho. Look forward to seeing her pictures.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne will be having her knee replacement surgery on Monday the 14th. The doctor will be keeping her in the hospital until the following Saturday or Sunday due to her other health issues (i.e. blood disease, slow healing, low bone density, etc.) When we talked yesterday she said because of the slow healing rate she has it is most likely she will NOT be able to come to the KAP. This saddens me greatly as I'm sure many of you will be disappointed that she will not make it this year. My DD may come with me if she can work it out with her professors she will have this fall. (She'd miss one day of classes) or perhaps I can drag my DH along to keep me company on the road.
> 
> Please keep Marianne in your prayers. I will not be going up until a day or two after the surgery.
> 
> Other news....DH bought DD yet another car today....our mechanic's sister had a 97 Buick LeSabre Limited with 130,000 miles and except for the broken ac in very good condition. He originally was asking $1500 but called DH and said we had had such tough luck with vehicles lately he would let us have it for $1000. A blessing for sure.


Sad to hear Marianne won't be coming this year. Please let her know when you see her that we all will miss her and pray she does ok with her surgery. I do so miss her on here.

Glad to hear about the new car.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Let me know -- I'll plan on meeting you there as well; sounds like a wonderful spot.


We could fly over together. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, congratulations to the grandsons on their win. BRAVO :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, All, we made it home about 5 today, very windy & cold so I was glad to get here. We have had more than 2 inches of rain while we were away & everything has "jumped" will have to get at the weeds soon. Nasty clouds around & the wind was crazy, someone must have got hail as it got very cold (8C/46f)
> No funeral plans yet, still deciding where to have it. Cherryl's family is from Calgary but Dwaynes' mom is 89 & not well so couldn't do the trip there, maybe there will end up being 2 services. I'm going to make some food & take to Debbies ( their sister & my best friend) house tomorrow as everyone seems to congregate at her house as she took her mom from her apartment to stay with her as she couldn't be left alone. I will be glad when the plans get made as it is better for everyone when things are a bit more settled
> Well, time to get to bed, hopefully will have time to read things tomorrow.
> Night, all


I am so relieved you are home safely. It must have been a terribly hard ride for you.

I have been thinking about you all day - actually ever since your news. Take care and try to get some rest. It will be a long week for you. My thoughts are with you and just know you are in my thoughts and my arms are around you. Shirley


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I haven't popped for a while... But I was really, really busy - and on top got ill last week and... David broke his arm while I was ill, so we spend time in hospital and... oh, it was all a roller coaster, but I hope to have some rest in a week or so...

Anyway, I'll be on an unpayed-leave of work for the summer - because kinder-garden will be over and there is noone to stay with David till school, but I will still need to do some work for work from home too...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Have you convinced your friend in Indiana to join us? We'd love to have her join in on the fun.


Im afraid that they won't be able to join us :-(


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I haven't popped for a while... But I was really, really busy - and on top got ill last week and... David broke his arm while I was ill, so we spend time in hospital and... oh, it was all a roller coaster, but I hope to have some rest in a week or so...
> 
> Anyway, I'll be on an unpayed-leave of work for the summer - because kinder-garden will be over and there is noone to stay with David till school, but I will still need to do some work for work from home too...


Lovely to see you here but sorry about the difficulties you have been facing. Maybe with unpaid leave you will have some time to drop in at times. How is David coping with his broken arm? Is it his dominant of non-dominant hand?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Hello been a quiet day here, sun was shining :-D and went visiting Quinn,before visiting Colin


He is a darling!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just have to say the juice fast is still going well. It isn't fruit juice but all sorts of veggies with some fruit added to make it palatable. I couldn't believe it because today, the 4th day, I didn't need a nap and am still going with energy. I would normally be aching like I had the flu and have to lie down by 4 in the afternoon. I am so pleased. Tonight I added a whole box of sprouts into it and DH is making his contribution by picking veggies from the garden and washing them to add. He is also doing the cleaning of the juicer. YAY. I used lime, ginger, acai, and pineapple. The veggies in addition to the sprouts were Chinese cabbage, zucchini from the garden, lettuce & kale, tomatoes (well perhaps a fruit) also from the garden, parsley and celery. I wanted watercress but they were out. Yesterday's had carrots and various other things. Just packed full of good things. I'm still having a cup of coffee, tsk, tsk. Don't think you are supposed to but let's face it, I'm doing as much as I can and I want my coffee. LOL Just in the morning. Had herbal tea in the afternoon. Can't believe that I'm not getting hungry once past the first day. DH wanted a fruit smoothie so I made him one with coconut water, pineapple, and strawberries. This isn't juiced, but done in the blender. He sure was smiling with that one. It was so lovely to have a day with enough energy to see me through the WHOLE day. What a gift.


Good to hear! Energy is good.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Definitely not! If there were they would have been escapees from a zoo. There are none here either, thank goodness.


Re racoons :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love the photo of Serena!!
> 
> That US trip sounds like fun for your friends and I'm glad you were able to get out and about---you've probably not been doing that much lately.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Gosh you do keep busy. I am sure you will be fine watching the staples being removed. I had 44 staples with my bowel surgery and had 22 out one day and the rest the next day. Not too bad.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Gorgeous, goreous photo. So huggable xxxx


Thanks, she really is VERY huggable.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh dear! My mom told me that what made me quite sucking my thumb was that I bit myself....LOL. Serena is such a precious little one.


 :thumbup: She takes a dummy but I wont be surprised if she ends up a thumbsucker.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> TY for the photo, somehow missed the one before this one. What a darling baby!


The other one is page 46  and thanks... I think she is too


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Serena is such a darling little dumpling!! After your DD had such a trying pregnancy, it's wonderful that she's such a sweet baby!
> Junek


She is VERY lucky! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I haven't popped for a while... But I was really, really busy - and on top got ill last week and... David broke his arm while I was ill, so we spend time in hospital and... oh, it was all a roller coaster, but I hope to have some rest in a week or so...
> 
> Anyway, I'll be on an unpayed-leave of work for the summer - because kinder-garden will be over and there is noone to stay with David till school, but I will still need to do some work for work from home too...


Sorry to hear of the downs! But being home with David for the summer could be really a great time for you both- hope to hear from you again soon, Kati!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> *June - here are a few ideas*:
> 
> For your first one use a basic plain cardigan pattern --I prefer top down as they are faster and no seams.
> 
> ...


Beautiful work Shirley.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Somehow only nature can be so vivid as that rose!
> I have posted this in several places now- but given what Shirley has been talking about colour- no harm in putting it here- a shot that showed up on Pinterest- pink Cosmos with Sunflowers- and a touch of reddish brown, plus stalking cat.


Lovely picture. My mums neighbour had cosmos in her garden this year. I am going to get some when it is the right time for them.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lovely to see you here but sorry about the difficulties you have been facing. Maybe with unpaid leave you will have some time to drop in at times. How is David coping with his broken arm? Is it his dominant of non-dominant hand?


Thank you... 
I hope I'll be able to drop by at least a bit more... 
I somehow hope to be able to do some house-work also, when he starts school there will be no time for sure...
It's the left hand - and he mostly uses the right, maybe. The truth is so far he was trying both... to see which one fits better... He mostly drew with the right hand, but was trying to learn to write with both - sometimes one, sometimes the other... and eats - or better, ate - with both also... Well, this is going to define it for sure, right...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I just got back from the airport after having a wonderful visit with Nicho and her husband. I left my camera in the car (sheesh!) but they had theirs. She said she would post pictures today. So watch for them.
> 
> We had a great visit - they loved the Canadian Rockies and were very fortunate to have had lovely weather. They are leaving for Honolulu as we speak. She is exactly what I expected, and her husband and Pat had a good visit too.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lovely picture. My mums neighbour had cosmos in her garden this year. I am going to get some when it is the right time for them.


I love cosmos- but as you say not the right time for them here- we are under warning of flash flooding and possible tornadoes- by the way!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh that it were mine! No it is the Garden Monet left behind at Givenchy in France.


 :thumbup: I wish it were mine too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love cosmos- but as you say not the right time for them here- we are under warning of flash flooding and possible tornadoes- by the way!


 :shock: Jeepers! Take care, I hope it is not as bad as predicted.

How are you? I gather you have been busy?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: Jeepers! Take care, I hope it is not as bad as predicted.
> 
> How are you? I gather you have been busy?


I am making a fairly complex jacket in double moss stitch- and am trying to cobble it together- I was very tired when we bought the wool- and sore, and didn't notice that we had picked up three different dye lots- so I am trying at least to make the colour changes consistent- I have lost the shop docket- so could not return them.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

thewren said:


> two months of healing - I think I am going to be toothless for the kap - maybe I will wear a veil. rotflmao it is what it is - there is really no good time so do it and get it over with.
> 
> I am reconsidering my seattle trip - while I don't mind being toothless around here I am somewhat too vain to spend a lot of time in public that way. no sure how much he would be ready for company anyhow. sam


Sam, you have enough "brush" on your face that it ought to cover your lack of teeth. I have a friend who hasn't had teeth ever since I've known her (can't afford them) and we love her just the same.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

TGI Friday! say our two 'dog-tired' moggies. Hope the humans on site are able to relax equally well!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love cosmos- but as you say not the right time for them here- we are under warning of flash flooding and possible tornadoes- by the way!


Stay safe, Julie!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Keep forgetting to tell those who like the "Longmire" television series-- the books are VERY good. Good writing, good stories. I've read 2 and can't remember any of the shows like these two. There are at least 7 or 8 more-- need to go to the library and see if they have them. Usually I prefer to buy them at secondhand book store but these would run $7 each even secondhand. Haven't checked Amazon yet.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I think all babies stuff their fingers in their mouth - Bentley is into finger foods and at breakfast bananas and softened cereal are all consumed by the handful. I don't think he ever sucks his thumb but will suck on his middle and index finger. he doesn't bite himself but he will gag himself every so often. i'm all for a happy baby so mitts it is. --- sam


Neither of my 4 children sucked their thumb. Wonder why some babies do and some don't? Another mystery of the human condition!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> oooh - we need a picture of the new do and of the christening blanket.
> 
> I never thought having the staples out was painful - but having never had them I better keep my mouth shut. --- sam
> 
> you be careful in all your traveling Jeanette - we want you home safely.


I've had staples and stitches removed and it's not really painful. But if they've had to be in for a while, there might be a little stinging where the skin tries to attach to them.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> we need a picture of said pink sweater. you could always model it. --- sam


Since I'd have to model it sitting down, Sam, you wouldn't see much but I will post a picture, hopefully this afternoon.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I miss those events at the local fair; they haven't done that kind of exhibits since I was a little girl here in our county. Really a shame.


And the county where I grew up no longer have the fairs. I remember how much I loved them growing up. Of course, out in the country at that time, there wasn't a lot going on!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When I had them taken out when I had bi-lateral knee replacement I came close to smacking the nurse; she was quite rough. When they removed them when hips were done it wasn't bad at all. I think it somewhat depends on who is removing them.


I agree...just like having blood drawn. The people in my Dr's lab are really good. The last time I had blood work done, I had to go to a different office in the same building. I told the girl that she had a lot to live up to but she was great. Hardly more than the sting of a mosquito!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've learned that the trick is to use a combination of the ideas. As my doctor said, no one every put on weight when eating fruits and vegetables. But I need my protein and love my carbs. I have hypertension so have opted for the DASH diet which limits salt, white sugar, pasta, potatoes, bread and fruits. Once I'm on it, it goes well. But, it's so hard to stick to when going out to eat or being on vacation! I'll go back on it when I come back from all our travels. If I can stay on the DASH diet while eating at home and then remember the 5:2 or 2:3:2 diets where thee are starving days and eating days while going out, I think that will work well for me.



Kansas g-ma said:


> Truer words were never written! This is true of every diet I've ever heard of. Weight Watchers probably comes closest but we also have Overeaters Anonymous and these two do seem to work and help you change your bad eating habits-- so if you stick to the new habits and exercise, should not gain it back. Note use of words, "should not".


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne will be having her knee replacement surgery on Monday the 14th. The doctor will be keeping her in the hospital until the following Saturday or Sunday due to her other health issues (i.e. blood disease, slow healing, low bone density, etc.) When we talked yesterday she said because of the slow healing rate she has it is most likely she will NOT be able to come to the KAP. This saddens me greatly as I'm sure many of you will be disappointed that she will not make it this year. My DD may come with me if she can work it out with her professors she will have this fall. (She'd miss one day of classes) or perhaps I can drag my DH along to keep me company on the road.
> 
> Please keep Marianne in your prayers. I will not be going up until a day or two after the surgery.
> 
> Other news....DH bought DD yet another car today....our mechanic's sister had a 97 Buick LeSabre Limited with 130,000 miles and except for the broken ac in very good condition. He originally was asking $1500 but called DH and said we had had such tough luck with vehicles lately he would let us have it for $1000. A blessing for sure.


Thanks for the reminder about Marianne' surgery. She will continue to be in my prayers.
Great luck with DH finding a very reasonable priced vehicle for your DD. I hope things work out better with this one.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam, I was shocked that DH even loved it; he's such a meat and potatoes kind of guy. It is very tasty and it didn't last long at our house.



thewren said:


> that sounds wonderful Jeanette - thanks for sharing. sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When I had them taken out when I had bi-lateral knee replacement I came close to smacking the nurse; she was quite rough. When they removed them when hips were done it wasn't bad at all. I think it somewhat depends on who is removing them.


thewren wrote:
oooh - we need a picture of the new do and of the christening blanket.

I never thought having the staples out was painful - but having never had them I better keep my mouth shut. ---

sam

you be careful in all your traveling Jeanette - we want you home safely.

I'll let you know when I get back from Springfield on Monday....I hope it goes okay. I think the Dr. mentioned that he does it rather than his surgical assistant--we'll see.

I'll take a photo of the christening blanket once it's off the blocking and I have the border sewn on.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Only ticketed passengers can go through security...so that makes it a pain here. I think the US has deeper security that other places I've been...London's Heathrow was easy compared to O'Hare although meandering through the shops to get to the gates was a bit annoying when we were in a hurry and at risk of missing the flight.

We got pulled aside once in that we had "pre-check clearance"---the only difference was that we didn't have to remove our shoes. Big deal!?



darowil said:


> We can go through security to meet people or have coffee. Althea was laughing yesterday- she walks to the airport at least once a week and goes through security for coffee- and one time she had to go through being checked for explosives etc. She laughed during it and got a very stern look from the security guard. She explained that she was only coming for coffee and it just struck her as funny all she was going through for the coffee. No response. I know they have to do the job but I do sometimes think that one of the job specifications must be no sense of humour. Many of them manage to make you feel as if you are in the werong if you try to be friendly or make an honest mistake like taking a pair of scissors in with you. I guess a apir of scissors in a handbag (purse I think) doesn't seem normal to some people!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, All, we made it home about 5 today, very windy & cold so I was glad to get here. We have had more than 2 inches of rain while we were away & everything has "jumped" will have to get at the weeds soon. Nasty clouds around & the wind was crazy, someone must have got hail as it got very cold (8C/46f)
> No funeral plans yet, still deciding where to have it. Cherryl's family is from Calgary but Dwaynes' mom is 89 & not well so couldn't do the trip there, maybe there will end up being 2 services. I'm going to make some food & take to Debbies ( their sister & my best friend) house tomorrow as everyone seems to congregate at her house as she took her mom from her apartment to stay with her as she couldn't be left alone. I will be glad when the plans get made as it is better for everyone when things are a bit more settled
> Well, time to get to bed, hopefully will have time to read things tomorrow.
> Night, all


I'm so sorry your trip had to end on such a devastating note. I'm glad you're home safely.
It seems that everything is just hanging in the air after a death until the funeral can put closure to the situation.
My prayers are with you and the family.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've had several Buicks and currently drive a 1999 Buick 
Riviera which is my most favorite car of them all. I'm sure your DD will love it and it's a good sturdy car....congrats to her and what a great gift.

So sorry to hear about Marianne, but it's best that she has it done. Prayers and best wishes. If you feel comfortable doing it and you think cards to her home will help perk her up, could you PM me her address? I'll keep her in my prayers...and for her Mom too that she gets along without Marianne okay so that Marianne can heal.



Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne will be having her knee replacement surgery on Monday the 14th. The doctor will be keeping her in the hospital until the following Saturday or Sunday due to her other health issues (i.e. blood disease, slow healing, low bone density, etc.) When we talked yesterday she said because of the slow healing rate she has it is most likely she will NOT be able to come to the KAP. This saddens me greatly as I'm sure many of you will be disappointed that she will not make it this year. My DD may come with me if she can work it out with her professors she will have this fall. (She'd miss one day of classes) or perhaps I can drag my DH along to keep me company on the road.
> 
> Please keep Marianne in your prayers. I will not be going up until a day or two after the surgery.
> 
> Other news....DH bought DD yet another car today....our mechanic's sister had a 97 Buick LeSabre Limited with 130,000 miles and except for the broken ac in very good condition. He originally was asking $1500 but called DH and said we had had such tough luck with vehicles lately he would let us have it for $1000. A blessing for sure.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like my saga --- strong teeth but lousy gums (genetic) and the morphine poisoning after my surgery really wreaked havoc with my liver, hair, skin, gums and teeth. I'll be getting the gum surgery as well as root canal and crowns starting in September. I'm spreading the procedures out as much as I can--I can't afford to be "out of it" while watching a five year old. And, since we haven't found an effective pain med that my system will tolerate, I know I'll have to deal with the pain on my own for several days.



Gweniepooh said:


> Speaking of crowns, at the dentist yesterday for a cleaning and doggone it he said in a few months I need 2 more crowns. He said the one has a sight fracture starting and the other which is a crown is chipped. Will have to wait until the new year for insurance to roll over; I've just about hit my limit for this year. Just crossing my fingers nothing happens. Dentist said the radiation treatments I had really affected my teeth due to the subsequent dry mouth condition. I used to have such really strong teeth... Oh well...such is life.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Very good to hear that you're home...but not an easy time. Prayers continue.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, All, we made it home about 5 today, very windy & cold so I was glad to get here. We have had more than 2 inches of rain while we were away & everything has "jumped" will have to get at the weeds soon. Nasty clouds around & the wind was crazy, someone must have got hail as it got very cold (8C/46f)
> No funeral plans yet, still deciding where to have it. Cherryl's family is from Calgary but Dwaynes' mom is 89 & not well so couldn't do the trip there, maybe there will end up being 2 services. I'm going to make some food & take to Debbies ( their sister & my best friend) house tomorrow as everyone seems to congregate at her house as she took her mom from her apartment to stay with her as she couldn't be left alone. I will be glad when the plans get made as it is better for everyone when things are a bit more settled
> Well, time to get to bed, hopefully will have time to read things tomorrow.
> Night, all


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love cosmos- but as you say not the right time for them here- we are under warning of flash flooding and possible tornadoes- by the way!


Hope you stay safe, Julie. The last storms we've had in the area have detoured all the bad winds, lightning and hail completely around us. Last week, some areas had weak tornadoes and some houses struck by lightning. Yesterday, there were trees uprooted and part of a building destroyed as well as a church steeple. We've
only had a couple of rumbles of thunder and much needed rain.
Praying you'll have the same outcome!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS said:


> TGI Friday! say our two 'dog-tired' moggies. Hope the humans on site are able to relax equally well!


Cats can relax anywhere, can't they?
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome picture and beautiful cats. The stairway is gorgeous.


TNS said:


> TGI Friday! say our two 'dog-tired' moggies. Hope the humans on site are able to relax equally well!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Well we are having another monsoon storm and I really should shut down the computer. But I finally got pictures of the yarn that I bought when we were in Phoenix and I wanted to share!!! The shop is Jessica Knits and Crochets and is a great place to spend hours looking at all the goodies - the girls were very friendly and helpful. Here is the web site and their Facebook page has pictures of the inside of the shop so you can see what I was up against in choosing!!! http://jessicaknits.com/ the purple is a hand dyed cotton/rayon sport weight by Mary Gavin (Sedona,AZ) called Canyon Twilight and at 330 yards I think I will do a shawlette..... the neon color is superwash Merino/nylon fingering weight self striping that I am going to use for hand warmers for DD and some of her friends - Desert Vista dyeworks in Summertime!! The 4 Filatura De Crosa are superfine 100% superwash Merino in camel and taupe that I would like to combine for a shawl.... this shop had so many beautiful samples made up that I could have stayed 2 days instead of 2 hours!!!! Now I think I will shut this computer down and knit to the thunder!!! luv-AZ


~~~I copied this info....we will be stopping one night in Phoenix on our way to CA. I will try to get to this shop. Thanks!
Does anyone know of terrific yarn shops in the Oakland/Piedmont area? We will be there for a few days, too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> so precious - such chubby cheeks. she sure is a cutie. how is mum and motherhood? --- sam


she is good... getting there with laziness. She is so young for her age unfortunately. Very good with baby, but still a bit selfish wanting lots of social time. We will get there i guess.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

These are in the inside of her right knee and look to be pretty deep and really look gnarly---I wonder what that scar is going to look like---the rest of her scars are pretty awful looking, but as she says, her days of thinking she could be a "knee model" were gone by the time she was 17 when she had the first ACL surgery. I'll let you know how it goes.



sugarsugar said:


> Thanks. Gosh you do keep busy. I am sure you will be fine watching the staples being removed. I had 44 staples with my bowel surgery and had 22 out one day and the rest the next day. Not too bad.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm sure she would love cards. I'll pm her address to you or anyone else that asks. Just got off the phone with her and her surgery is at 6:45 a.m. Monday. She's in good spirits and said she is going to try to get on the KTP this weekend briefly. Also said after the surgery and when out of pain she does intend to get back regularly. Dealing with so much discomfort and taking care of her mom has taken not only time but it's tole on energy and she looks forward to coming back.


RookieRetiree said:


> I've had several Buicks and currently drive a 1999 Buick
> Riviera which is my most favorite car of them all. I'm sure your DD will love it and it's a good sturdy car....congrats to her and what a great gift.
> 
> So sorry to hear about Marianne, but it's best that she has it done. Prayers and best wishes. If you feel comfortable doing it and you think cards to her home will help perk her up, could you PM me her address? I'll keep her in my prayers...and for her Mom too that she gets along without Marianne okay so that Marianne can heal.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We made the mistake of going to the local county fair when we were all back in Iowa for my uncle's 50th anniversary of being a priest. My brother and I concur that it would have been better to have left our memories intact. When we used to go, it was the highlight of our year and had such fond memories of being there. When we went about 10 years ten years ago, it was sparse and the grounds were very unkempt and buildings were nearly falling down. The displays were disappointing and even our favorite part of seeing the Jersey calves and the 4-H kids showing them for judging was disappointing. Our State fairs around here (WI and IL) are both great, however, and I hope to get to one of them this year.



jknappva said:


> And the county where I grew up no longer have the fairs. I remember how much I loved them growing up. Of course, out in the country at that time, there wasn't a lot going on!
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ouch Rookie. Will they put you under while doing the work or are you able to have the novacaine? I'm sure during the gum surgery they would but what about the crowns? I've been lucky as that I'm not in pain after getting a crown (knock on wood...LOL) but it takes LOTS of novacaine to numb me....last two crowns took 5 shots....Be sure to remind us when you go in for the work so the prayer warriors can be at their knees!


RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like my saga --- strong teeth but lousy gums (genetic) and the morphine poisoning after my surgery really wreaked havoc with my liver, hair, skin, gums and teeth. I'll be getting the gum surgery as well as root canal and crowns starting in September. I'm spreading the procedures out as much as I can--I can't afford to be "out of it" while watching a five year old. And, since we haven't found an effective pain med that my system will tolerate, I know I'll have to deal with the pain on my own for several days.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks..I'll be under "twilight" for the root planning, but will probably be under Novocain for the root canal and the prep work for the crown(s)? I may have to have one tooth pulled too--Dentist mentioned last time that he'd like to put in a implanted tooth---but if the jaw bone has been affected, I'm not sure it's a good idea. More to come after consultations with everyone---dentist, endondist and oral surgeon.



Gweniepooh said:


> Ouch Rookie. Will they put you under while doing the work or are you able to have the novacaine? I'm sure during the gum surgery they would but what about the crowns? I've been lucky as that I'm not in pain after getting a crown (knock on wood...LOL) but it takes LOTS of novacaine to numb me....last two crowns took 5 shots....Be sure to remind us when you go in for the work so the prayer warriors can be at their knees!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Cats can relax anywhere, can't they?
> Junek


These ones can, and the steps are semi shaded yet nice and warm today. Just to reinforce the idea we had a small earthquake shortly after I took the pic!! (They stayed put!!!) It was centred south of us, in the sea just off Jersey, and they have registered it at about 4.6. We felt the ground shake and heard a loud crack, but no one really knew what it was....... Thought it might have been a truck impacting the front of the house, or builders next door dropping a ceiling! Rather strange as we experienced them when living in LA but this seemed too brief to be an earthquake; the Californian ones seemed to last longer. As we rarely get noticable tremors, it will make the news tonight I expect.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my goodness...you actually heard the "crack".....thank goodness I've never experience an earthquake and never want to either! Glad you are okay.


TNS said:


> These ones can, and the steps are semi shaded yet nice and warm today. Just to reinforce the idea we had a small earthquake shortly after I took the pic!! (They stayed put!!!) It was centred south of us, in the sea just off Jersey, and they have registered it at about 4.6. We felt the ground shake and heard a loud crack, but no one really knew what it was....... Thought it might have been a truck impacting the front of the house, or builders next door dropping a ceiling! Rather strange as we experienced them when living in LA but this seemed too brief to be an earthquake; the Californian ones seemed to last longer. As we rarely get noticable tremors, it will make the news tonight I expect.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Awesome picture and beautiful cats. The stairway is gorgeous.


Thank you Gwenie, just after taking it we had a small earthquake! Something novel for us here....
BTW, can you pm me with M's address too.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> These are in the inside of her right knee and look to be pretty deep and really look gnarly---I wonder what that scar is going to look like---the rest of her scars are pretty awful looking, but as she says, her days of thinking she could be a "knee model" were gone by the time she was 17 when she had the first ACL surgery. I'll let you know how it goes.


When I had my first knee replacement, the surgeon told me to rub Vit.E. oil on the scar. It helped some but, of course, it didn't go away completely. But it kept it from pulling...after the staples were out of course.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Was up late last night so I'm going to go lay down for a nap. Yeah, yeah,....I know I'm just enabling the crazy sleep cycle but since I have no "job" I'm going to give in to it. As DH says....eat when you're hungry and sleep when you're tired...
TTYL {{{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS said:


> These ones can, and the steps are semi shaded yet nice and warm today. Just to reinforce the idea we had a small earthquake shortly after I took the pic!! (They stayed put!!!) It was centred south of us, in the sea just off Jersey, and they have registered it at about 4.6. We felt the ground shake and heard a loud crack, but no one really knew what it was....... Thought it might have been a truck impacting the front of the house, or builders next door dropping a ceiling! Rather strange as we experienced them when living in LA but this seemed too brief to be an earthquake; the Californian ones seemed to last longer. As we rarely get noticable tremors, it will make the news tonight I expect.


That's quite surprising to me as I had no idea you got even mild tremors. I guess they can happen anywhere. Even though Virginia doesn't have a major fault, we will get a tremor once in a while. There was one this year but not felt at all here. I only know about it from the news. We had one about 70 miles to the west of us a few years ago and I was in the parking lot in my wheelchair reading and it felt like someone shook my chair. It was probably about the same reading as yours. But it did some major damage to the National Cathedral and the Washington Monument in Washington, DC. I think the Monument just re-opened to visitors this year.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sam, you had mentioned a couple of days ago, it was time for another picture of my sister's Gypsy. I don't have another one of her but I do have one of her son's cat, Snugg. 
Enjoy!
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne will be having her knee replacement surgery on Monday the 14th. Please keep Marianne in your prayers. I will not be going up until a day or two after the surgery.


Always sending good thoughts! Glad you found a car for DD--hope she keeps this one at the speed limit!



darowil said:


> We can go through security to meet people or have coffee.


At our airport, we have to have a boarding pass to go through security. When DD flies, we have to leave her at the line and can't go sit at the gate until the flight boards (we used to be able to do that).

Kati! Dear heart, I hope you are well and David's arm is mending. It's hard when so much happens at once. But if you are to be home for the summer, it may be a blessing that you're there to care for him.

TNS, I saw someone from the islands post about the earthquake this morning (well, afternoon for you). I hope it did no damage.

Julie, I hope there's no flooding where you are. We have had a couple of flash flood warnings but nothing so far has come of them (thank goodness). We do need significant rain, but we certainly don't want it all at once (even an inch, though, can cause flooding with our hard pan soil so dry for so long). We shall see what the monsoon brings this year.

It is unusual for some places to have quakes; Arkansas had one a few days ago, and I was really surprised to hear about that. It seems the world is changing--tornadoes in places that don't usually have them, this terrible drought, and all--but it's nature and there's not much we can do about it. We shall just have to adapt!

I'm off to work now. Hugs & blessings to all!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

My daughter had to go to the dr. for some paperwork this morning. Her cat cries like her heart is broken when she's gone. Sounds so pitiful.....you'd think she was all alone in the world!!! 
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> TGI Friday! say our two 'dog-tired' moggies. Hope the humans on site are able to relax equally well!


They have found a good possie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Stay safe, Julie!


I am hoping to avoid going out in the wind- it is blustery but not extreme at present.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Hope you stay safe, Julie. The last storms we've had in the area have detoured all the bad winds, lightning and hail completely around us. Last week, some areas had weak tornadoes and some houses struck by lightning. Yesterday, there were trees uprooted and part of a building destroyed as well as a church steeple. We've
> only had a couple of rumbles of thunder and much needed rain.
> Praying you'll have the same outcome!
> Junek


That reminds me a house a little to the south of me, a few days ago had a direct hit by lightening on their telephone and modem and it set light to the mattress the man was sleeping on- quite a problem trying to douse flames when you have no power to see by, and it is middle of the night. So glad you've been safe!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> These ones can, and the steps are semi shaded yet nice and warm today. Just to reinforce the idea we had a small earthquake shortly after I took the pic!! (They stayed put!!!) It was centred south of us, in the sea just off Jersey, and they have registered it at about 4.6. We felt the ground shake and heard a loud crack, but no one really knew what it was....... Thought it might have been a truck impacting the front of the house, or builders next door dropping a ceiling! Rather strange as we experienced them when living in LA but this seemed too brief to be an earthquake; the Californian ones seemed to last longer. As we rarely get noticable tremors, it will make the news tonight I expect.


The last one I noticed was just a shaking of the house, and was over so quickly one had no time to react- 4.6 is noticeable by Canterbury standards, but not worth getting in a knot over- I guess when you have come through some 7's and 6's your perception is altered! Glad it did not cause any damage! I wonder whether the 'crack' was structural- your houses look fairly rigid.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Sam, you had mentioned a couple of days ago, it was time for another picture of my sister's Gypsy. I don't have another one of her but I do have one of her son's cat, Snugg.
> Enjoy!
> Junek


What a lovely bunch of photos!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> ...
> 
> Julie, I hope there's no flooding where you are. We have had a couple of flash flood warnings but nothing so far has come of them (thank goodness). We do need significant rain, but we certainly don't want it all at once (even an inch, though, can cause flooding with our hard pan soil so dry for so long). We shall see what the monsoon brings this year.
> 
> ...


It is normally shallow surface flooding- the local stream is a good two blocks away- and rather deep- so most of the water would be contained except in very exceptional circumstances- I've lived here now nearly 13 years and so far nothing serious, apart from cars impacting power poles or trees- and that is the fault of excessive speed usually. Pity I can't parcel up some of our rain for you!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good morning everybody. Happy Friday. 

Have to go back and catch up.


First day at Walmart on Monday. Orientation for 8 hours, then work at pizza place 4:30 to 7:30


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning everybody. Happy Friday.
> 
> Have to go back and catch up.
> 
> First day at Walmart on Monday. Orientation for 8 hours, then work at pizza place 4:30 to 7:30


Good luck!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks Julie.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks Julie.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Was up late last night and up early this morning, going back to bed. Gage is still sleeping.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

DH and I have had several surgeries in the past 5 years and each time we have been put back together with glue. This -includes 2 knee replacements, heart by-bypass, etc. We have had no trouble with healing or excessive scaring. I did put Vit E oil on my knees but DH didn't put anything on his chest and it healed great. I understand that the glue is expensive but it is sure comfortable. I was able to shower as soon as I wanted with the glue and it was great. Also, there was nothing to snag on the bandages.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kati, hope David heals quickly and you can enjoy your time off work.
Gwen, glad you were able to get car for DD.
TNS, hooe all well from earthquake.
Mellie, hope you can hold up to two jobs. Looks like Monday will be an eleven hour day.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Never heard of the Nutrsystem. A few of us lost weight withthe 5:2 diet, I stopped losing but didn't regain it while I following it. However I still need to lose some so I have started the NEw Atkins a week ago. Lost 0.7kgs (2.5 ozs). Hear mixed reports of it in many ways it is good- vegies taste so much nicer with butter on them for example! If I keep going I plan to check my cholesterol in 3 months. I followed it previously and liked it and lost a lot until I stabilised out. Is very tight on the amount of carbohydrates allowed. While I am on it I lose my cravings for sweet things- do get sick of bacon and eggs after a while though!
> Did Weight Watchers also and had put on most of my weight again prior to starting the 5:2 diet. But if you revert to your p;d eating habits it doesn't mattter what method you use to lose weight it will go back on again.


You're exactly right Margaret, I lost almost a 21lbs with the 5:2 diet for DS's wedding last May, but since then I haven't done anything and have regained about 14lbs.  Why is it though that the last place it came off of was my middle, but it seems to have been the first place it reattached itself to?!! I'm going to start again on it next week as my trousers are too tight round my waist and it's just not comfortable.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Think Melody has a better idea than the designer by now! she has done so many- sure she could knit them in her sleep.


To have completed so many in such a short space of time, I think she does!! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> kate - what is the west highland way and what is it's importance? --- sam --- I want to take that train ride - what beautiful countryside - and the viaduct is great. --- sam


It's a walk of over 90 miles Sam from Glasgow to Fort William which you can do over a number of days. DH and a crowd of friends walked it at the beginning of last year and took 8 days. Some people carry their camping stuff, etc with them, but DH & pals did it the easier way where each day's walk is planned for you, you stay in hotels/B & Bs and your luggage is moved each day to the next place for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's a walk of over 90 miles Sam from Glasgow to Fort William which you can do over a number of days. DH and a crowd of friends walked it at the beginning of last year and took 8 days. Some people carry their camping stuff, etc with them, but DH & pals did it the easier way where each day's walk is planned for you, you stay in hotels/B & Bs and your luggage is moved each day to the next place for you.


And my home village of Balmaha is mid way between Drymen and the peak of Ben Lomond!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And my home village of Balmaha is mid way between Drymen and the peak of Ben Lomond!


Great minds! I just came back to add in that you came from just near to Drymen and you had beaten me to it! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Great minds, I just came back to add in that you came from just near to Drymen and you had beaten me to it! :lol:


 :thumbup: And what is more, my friend Ruthie from up at Rowardennan is coming to visit late in October- I got such a surprise when she said she wanted to take a trip out here- and now she is all booked, there and back!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That reminds me a house a little to the south of me, a few days ago had a direct hit by lightening on their telephone and modem and it set light to the mattress the man was sleeping on- quite a problem trying to douse flames when you have no power to see by, and it is middle of the night. So glad you've been safe!


That's got to be really scary!! I know there was no one home at one of the houses.
We've been really fortunate!! Sometimes it seems we're in this little hollow of serenity when the latest storms have been raging. Praying for your safety and ours!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning everybody. Happy Friday.
> 
> Have to go back and catch up.
> 
> First day at Walmart on Monday. Orientation for 8 hours, then work at pizza place 4:30 to 7:30


That's great news, Mel!
Please don't overwork!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> That's got to be really scary!! I know there was no one home at one of the houses.
> We've been really fortunate!! Sometimes it seems we're in this little hollow of serenity when the latest storms have been raging. Praying for your safety and ours!
> Junek


The storm warning is for the whole day- so we will have to be patient, Quite still just now, but it has been pouring rain. Equally hope you stay safe, June!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: And what is more, my friend Ruthie from up at Rowardennan is coming to visit late in October- I got such a surprise when she said she wanted to take a trip out here- and now she is all booked, there and back!


What a great surprise for you. It won't interfere with your planned trip to see Fale, will it? I think you said you were going about that time.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> What a great surprise for you. It won't interfere with your planned trip to see Fale, will it? I think you said you were going about that time.
> Junek


I will have been back 5 days- hopefully long enough for Ringo to settle back into his usual routine!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> At our airport, we have to have a boarding pass to go through security. When DD flies, we have to leave her at the line and can't go sit at the gate until the flight boards (we used to be able to do that).
> 
> Kati! Dear heart, I hope you are well and David's arm is mending. It's hard when so much happens at once. But if you are to be home for the summer, it may be a blessing that you're there to care for him.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your concern, as far as I've heard there hasn't been any damage, and no one hurt, thank goodness, although it would have been stronger in Jersey as they are much closer to the epicentre, 5 miles off their coast but at a depth of 2-5 miles according to the local news. Still nothing like many of you experience but is unusual enough here to be a talking point.

Julie, how wonderful to have an imminent visit from Scotland. You will be rather busy later this year! Lots to look forward to now, hugs.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

June, lovely cute photos. Such fun to see, thanks.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful pictures. I spotted a hummingbird just the other day here. Love the idea of the red ribbon. We have a bird bath also and the cats love to sleep in it. Right now it is knocked over....need to get DH to set it up again.


jknappva said:


> Sam, you had mentioned a couple of days ago, it was time for another picture of my sister's Gypsy. I don't have another one of her but I do have one of her son's cat, Snugg.
> Enjoy!
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

that is going to be a long day for you Melody. Hope all goes well.


gagesmom said:


> Good morning everybody. Happy Friday.
> 
> Have to go back and catch up.
> 
> First day at Walmart on Monday. Orientation for 8 hours, then work at pizza place 4:30 to 7:30


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I wonder what determines whether they use the glue or staples? Is it a doctor's preference or something to do with the patient or what.


Railyn said:


> DH and I have had several surgeries in the past 5 years and each time we have been put back together with glue. This -includes 2 knee replacements, heart by-bypass, etc. We have had no trouble with healing or excessive scaring. I did put Vit E oil on my knees but DH didn't put anything on his chest and it healed great. I understand that the glue is expensive but it is sure comfortable. I was able to shower as soon as I wanted with the glue and it was great. Also, there was nothing to snag on the bandages.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kate that is about the distance DH and DD will be hiking. There is one hostel they can stop into not quite half way but nothing else...carrying in your gear is required. The entire Appalachian trail goes from Georgia to Maine and is 2,168.1 miles; takes about 3-4 months usually to hike it. They are doing only 85 or so miles....Georgia to North Carolina. You can find lots of information on the web about the trail. What is the terrain like on the Ft. William trail? That is amazing that they can do it in only 8 days. For DH & DD to cover their area it will take 2 weeks....lot of mountains & deep woods. The have 3 sided shelters about every 8-10 miles in the Georgia section that you camp in or around (they are not very big) more like a lean to and raised off the ground.


KateB said:


> It's a walk of over 90 miles Sam from Glasgow to Fort William which you can do over a number of days. DH and a crowd of friends walked it at the beginning of last year and took 8 days. Some people carry their camping stuff, etc with them, but DH & pals did it the easier way where each day's walk is planned for you, you stay in hotels/B & Bs and your luggage is moved each day to the next place for you.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You will love it! And it's right off the freeway so easy to get to.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~I copied this info....we will be stopping one night in Phoenix on our way to CA. I will try to get to this shop. Thanks!
> Does anyone know of terrific yarn shops in the Oakland/Piedmont area? We will be there for a few days, too.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will have been back 5 days- hopefully long enough for Ringo to settle back into his usual routine!


We know how much he'll miss you while you're gone!
But what a treat to have two great happenings close together!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Kate that is about the distance DH and DD will be hiking. There is one hostel they can stop into not quite half way but nothing else...carrying in your gear is required. The entire Appalachian trail goes from Georgia to Maine and is 2,168.1 miles; takes about 3-4 months usually to hike it. They are doing only 85 or so miles....Georgia to North Carolina. You can find lots of information on the web about the trail. What is the terrain like on the Ft. William trail? That is amazing that they can do it in only 8 days. For DH & DD to cover their area it will take 2 weeks....lot of mountains & deep woods. The have 3 sided shelters about every 8-10 miles in the Georgia section that you camp in or around (they are not very big) more like a lean to and raised off the ground.


Other than the fact that I couldn't WALK anywhere, the idea of camping out has never appealed to me. I have no inclination to meet bugs and snakes in their territory!!
Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Quiet day here - I have a pedi appointment at 2 - I was going to steam mop the floor but DH has been napping on and off all day and I'm trying to stay in the office quietly. Tomorrow is another day - they have taken a lot of our rain out of the week ahead so it's a good time to do the floor - Everyone take care and stay out of trouble!! luv-AZ


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I got my second cake in the oven, just waiting for it to cook before I go to the garden to see what I can find for a salad, none of the family are gardeners so I'll take some in there.
Managed to get the laundry done & put away while cooking.
My power just went out, hope it doesn't wreck my cake, it's almost done.

Shirley, do you follow the events are the Calgary Stampede? I heard on the radio this morning that one of our local drivers, Wayne Knight is in 8th place right now.(I went to school with him & his cousin Jim who is also there). We have lots of locals who are in the CPCA( Canadian Professional Chuckwagon Association), I think the most from any one town.pretty exciting races to watch. Did Nicho take in the Stampede while there? Would be a unique experience for someone from so far away.
Great photos posted today, Quinn & Serena are so cute.
June, your sisters photos are always wonderful.
I saw some discussions about dressing up, I'm afraid Sam you will. Be quite disappointed in me, I do own high heels & dresses for special occasions but I am really a blue jeans& T-shirt girl & that is pretty much the usual atire around here or capris in summer.
The power was off for an hour, I left the cake in the oven, hope it didn't dry out too much.
I made a Saskatoon strudel cake & brownies, that should cover most people's likes & dislikes.
I found celery, carrots, kale, radish, onions, dill & lettuce that should make a nice salad. I had started a potful of potatoes in the greenhouse, & dug that hill today, enough for a good meal for DH & I tomorrow, the others won't be ready for a while so it will be hard to go back t the ok'd nes in the basement.
DH has gone off to Wetaskiwin to look at the vehicles from the accident, that seems to be how he has to deal with this tragedy, he must look at them to see how this happened. The police have yet to lay charges but from what we understand the gravel truck just turned into the car without pausing if so I'm sure there should be some servious charges laid. I hope this " look" settles Delbert as he is very upset, these cousins grew up down the road from him & their fathers farmed together when the boys were young so they are like brothers to him as well as very good friends. We all get together often & now there will be empty spots at the table..

Sorry to be so long-winded today.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

TNS said:


> TGI Friday! say our two 'dog-tired' moggies. Hope the humans on site are able to relax equally well!


Love your cats, they are the same marking as the one I had in Jersey 46 years ago. xx


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> Other than the fact that I couldn't WALK anywhere, the idea of camping out has never appealed to me. I have no inclination to meet bugs and snakes in their territory!!
> Junek


We used to camp because that was the only way we could afford to travel-- TG those days are over and I can stay in a motel or B&B. I do miss being able to cook my meals at least part of the time.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So I never did go back to bed. 

Instead I......got dishes done. 2 loads of laundry washed, dried and folded. Garbage and recycling out. Made pancakes for lunch. Made cupcakes and have been on Facebook.

Finally I am sitting back, putting up my feet and knitting. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Don't seem to get on as much with DH home. Yesterday we went out for dinner and it was absolutely perfect. Not expensive but a lovely little vegetarian restaurant with a reserved table for two with a lace tablecloth and a candle. I was going to eat outside but when I saw the table they fixed for us off in a corner by itself, I decided we would eat there. Am taking one of my friends out for her birthday tonight. Made a book for her of photos I took of things we have done together. Lots of drives through the FingerLakes with the colors of the leaves and farmhouses. It turned out just fabulous even if I do say so myself. I can't wait to see her face. I had it done up like a book you would buy in a bookstore, thanks to Apple.

I'd better start getting ready to go.
Hope all are well. Miss being here with all of you but wanted to at least stop by and say hello. With DH home my day doesn't even get started till 11am and then we are up really late too. Looks like an exquisite day outside. Perhaps there will be a table outside for the birthday dinner with my friend. Will be lovely however we can do it. See you tomorrow or later tonight if I can.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Bonnie - give Delbert a big hug when he gets back. That is going to be so hard, but I understand him needing to do it. Sometimes it just doesn't seem real until you see proof. Keeping you and the family in my thoughts. luv-AZ


Bonnie7591 said:


> I got my second cake in the oven, just waiting for it to cook before I go to the garden to see what I can find for a salad, none of the family are gardeners so I'll take some in there.
> Managed to get the laundry done & put away while cooking.
> My power just went out, hope it doesn't wreck my cake, it's almost done.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks for your concern, as far as I've heard there hasn't been any damage, and no one hurt, thank goodness, although it would have been stronger in Jersey as they are much closer to the epicentre, 5 miles off their coast but at a depth of 2-5 miles according to the local news. Still nothing like many of you experience but is unusual enough here to be a talking point.
> 
> Julie, how wonderful to have an imminent visit from Scotland. You will be rather busy later this year! Lots to look forward to now, hugs.


I guess by the time I get to December, life will be feeling a bit flat! A very wet morning again here!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> We know how much he'll miss you while you're gone!
> But what a treat to have two great happenings close together!
> Junek


He is a very good boy waiting for me- but this is the first time I will have left him for so very long- since we have been living life on our own- I am taking him out by taxi- because I need to see the kennels for myself- he has got to be a bit of a softy- he prefers the inside to the outside these days- but at least that means no more mud puppy!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got my second cake in the oven, just waiting for it to cook before I go to the garden to see what I can find for a salad, none of the family are gardeners so I'll take some in there.
> Managed to get the laundry done & put away while cooking.
> My power just went out, hope it doesn't wreck my cake, it's almost done.
> 
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just caught up and thought I would post these babies.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just caught up and thought I would post these babies.


You've been busy! Any special occasion?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: And what is more, my friend Ruthie from up at Rowardennan is coming to visit late in October- I got such a surprise when she said she wanted to take a trip out here- and now she is all booked, there and back!


Great news :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Just caught up and thought I would post these babies.


They look delicious.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Great news :thumbup:


It is isn't it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

all righty folks - step this way for the best set of recipes you've ever seen - enjoy. sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-271916-1.html#5672032


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you handy family - hope david learns to cope with his arm in a sling - enjoy your time off even if you do need to work a little. --- sam



HandyFamily said:


> I haven't popped for a while... But I was really, really busy - and on top got ill last week and... David broke his arm while I was ill, so we spend time in hospital and... oh, it was all a roller coaster, but I hope to have some rest in a week or so...
> 
> Anyway, I'll be on an unpayed-leave of work for the summer - because kinder-garden will be over and there is noone to stay with David till school, but I will still need to do some work for work from home too...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

no just had some energy


Lurker 2 said:


> You've been busy! Any special occasion?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why did I think the southern hemisphere didn't get tornados - hmmm - will they spin the opposite direction of ours? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I love cosmos- but as you say not the right time for them here- we are under warning of flash flooding and possible tornadoes- by the way!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it looks like fun - how hard of a walk is it? hilly? flat? i miss the days when i could walk like that - i would have enjoyed the eight days - and i'm with your husband - i like the thought of someone else carrying my luggage and having it ready for me at the next place - hot shower - oh yeah. lol --- sam



KateB said:


> It's a walk of over 90 miles Sam from Glasgow to Fort William which you can do over a number of days. DH and a crowd of friends walked it at the beginning of last year and took 8 days. Some people carry their camping stuff, etc with them, but DH & pals did it the easier way where each day's walk is planned for you, you stay in hotels/B & Bs and your luggage is moved each day to the next place for you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh Bonnie - give Delbert a big hug when he gets back. That is going to be so hard, but I understand him needing to do it. Sometimes it just doesn't seem real until you see proof. Keeping you and the family in my thoughts. luv-AZ


Bonnie, I understand how he feels--when my husband died, I had to go to the spot where it happened and to the tow yard to see the truck. Brought me to my knees, but I had to know.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

explain to me again please what the stampede is? --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > I got my second cake in the oven, just waiting for it to cook before I go to the garden to see what I can find for a salad, none of the family are gardeners so I'll take some in there.
> ...


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

OK, you computer gurus out there-- my cat insists on plopping herself across the back of the keyboard of my desktop computer and occasionally steps on the keyboard. Last night she hit something, no idea what, but now the top of the page doesn't have the usual bar across it so that I can exit, etc. It is there momentarily when the page comes up, then is gone. I can get it back by holding CTRL and E but if I change pages or anything, it is gone again. And it isn't the color it used to be, is black with white. I use Internet Explorer, Windows 7.something. My email is OK, just the IE pages. Can you tell me how to get it back to normal? TY for your help.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh. Bonnie, I know this must be so devastating. Everyone deals with grief in their own way. If seeing the vehicles will ease your DH's mind, it will be for the best.
Hugs and prayers for you both.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I wish I could go but wouldn't be physically able to do it either. I used to love to go camping; even as a single parent would take oldest DD and I....mountains and to the beach. Have some wonderful memories.


jknappva said:


> Other than the fact that I couldn't WALK anywhere, the idea of camping out has never appealed to me. I have no inclination to meet bugs and snakes in their territory!!
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Talk all you want Bonnie. It does you good.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I got my second cake in the oven, just waiting for it to cook before I go to the garden to see what I can find for a salad, none of the family are gardeners so I'll take some in there.
> Managed to get the laundry done & put away while cooking.
> My power just went out, hope it doesn't wreck my cake, it's almost done.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a thoughtful gift you created. I know she will love it. Have fun!


Cashmeregma said:


> Don't seem to get on as much with DH home. Yesterday we went out for dinner and it was absolutely perfect. Not expensive but a lovely little vegetarian restaurant with a reserved table for two with a lace tablecloth and a candle. I was going to eat outside but when I saw the table they fixed for us off in a corner by itself, I decided we would eat there. Am taking one of my friends out for her birthday tonight. Made a book for her of photos I took of things we have done together. Lots of drives through the FingerLakes with the colors of the leaves and farmhouses. It turned out just fabulous even if I do say so myself. I can't wait to see her face. I had it done up like a book you would buy in a bookstore, thanks to Apple.
> 
> I'd better start getting ready to go.
> Hope all are well. Miss being here with all of you but wanted to at least stop by and say hello. With DH home my day doesn't even get started till 11am and then we are up really late too. Looks like an exquisite day outside. Perhaps there will be a table outside for the birthday dinner with my friend. Will be lovely however we can do it. See you tomorrow or later tonight if I can.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You will probably be ready for the quiet comfort of your routine.. it's funny how we get used to it.


Lurker 2 said:


> I guess by the time I get to December, life will be feeling a bit flat! A very wet morning again here!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hurts my heart to think of you going through that Sorlenna - but I know I would have to do the same. luv-AZ


Sorlenna said:


> Bonnie, I understand how he feels--when my husband died, I had to go to the spot where it happened and to the tow yard to see the truck. Brought me to my knees, but I had to know.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Duh - need to move over don't I......


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> OK, you computer gurus out there-- my cat insists on plopping herself across the back of the keyboard of my desktop computer and occasionally steps on the keyboard. Last night she hit something, no idea what, but now the top of the page doesn't have the usual bar across it so that I can exit, etc. It is there momentarily when the page comes up, then is gone. I can get it back by holding CTRL and E but if I change pages or anything, it is gone again. And it isn't the color it used to be, is black with white. I use Internet Explorer, Windows 7.something. My email is OK, just the IE pages. Can you tell me how to get it back to normal? TY for your help.


Try hitting the alt key--that usually brings the tool bar back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> You will probably be ready for the quiet comfort of your routine.. it's funny how we get used to it.


That is quite probable!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Bonnie, I understand how he feels--when my husband died, I had to go to the spot where it happened and to the tow yard to see the truck. Brought me to my knees, but I had to know.


I can't imagine how painful that must have been. I hope you had lots of family & friends around you then.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't imagine how painful that must have been. I hope you had lots of family & friends around you then.


Oh, yes, my parents and siblings and children were there, and some of his family also. It was a long time ago, now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning everybody. Happy Friday.
> 
> Have to go back and catch up.
> 
> First day at Walmart on Monday. Orientation for 8 hours, then work at pizza place 4:30 to 7:30


That will be an exhasuting day for you. First day on a new job is exhasuting enough wothout then going on to another job.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's a walk of over 90 miles Sam from Glasgow to Fort William which you can do over a number of days. DH and a crowd of friends walked it at the beginning of last year and took 8 days. Some people carry their camping stuff, etc with them, but DH & pals did it the easier way where each day's walk is planned for you, you stay in hotels/B & Bs and your luggage is moved each day to the next place for you.


Thats the way I would like to do walks -no way I could carry a heavy bag, food etc with me. The walking and comfort sounds ideal.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: And what is more, my friend Ruthie from up at Rowardennan is coming to visit late in October- I got such a surprise when she said she wanted to take a trip out here- and now she is all booked, there and back!


How wonderful that will be for you.
And it looks as though Maryanne and I will be in NZ for 2 weeks and David for 1 week sometime in the next 6 months or so. She wants a holiday for her birthday so we are giving her something towards it and David surprised me by saying he wanted to come too. Need to work out when fitting it in around their studies and when my niece is with us. I'm thinking straight after Uni and college finish would be good or it will need to be early next year if we are to get in before she turns 31!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorieena, that was a tuff experience. I can not imagine the pain but I too, would have done the same.
SAM & GWENNIES, I am with you. Would love the hike with someone else caring for my luggage. May even be able to do it, would depend on terrain and if you can have layover days to rest and sightsee.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> How wonderful that will be for you.
> And it looks as though Maryanne and I will be in NZ for 2 weeks and David for 1 week sometime in the next 6 months or so. She wants a holiday for her birthday so we are giving her something towards it and David surprised me by saying he wanted to come too. Need to work out when fitting it in around their studies and when my niece is with us. I'm thinking straight after Uni and college finish would be good or it will need to be early next year if we are to get in before she turns 31!


We will have met up in Goulburn, by then! It is always exciting planning a holiday!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonnie -* Wayne came 6th*. Our favorite Jason Glass won the truck.

We were out at a bar b que for daughter in law's birthday. lovely time. will be back tomorrow.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> that is going to be a long day for you Melody. Hope all goes well.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: same from me too!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Love your cats, they are the same marking as the one I had in Jersey 46 years ago. xx


They, like us, aren't homebred Channel Islanders, as they came from a farm near my family home in England. Did your cat have grey or black markings? (Ours are one of each, but it doesn't show clearly in the photo)


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie, no need to apologise for a long post. I hope that Delbert can find some resolution after inspecting the vehicles from the accident. Its so hard to lose dear friends and relations in this way. Many comforting hugs.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> So I never did go back to bed.
> 
> Instead I......got dishes done. 2 loads of laundry washed, dried and folded. Garbage and recycling out. Made pancakes for lunch. Made cupcakes and have been on Facebook.
> 
> Finally I am sitting back, putting up my feet and knitting. :thumbup:


Melody, it makes me feel tired just reading what you've done! Make sure you do get to put your feet up, and all the best for your long working day on Monday.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma, what a wonderful day you've had, and sounds like another one to look forward to. I'm happy for you! Love the idea of a book of photos for your friends birthday, so thoughtful.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Kate that is about the distance DH and DD will be hiking. There is one hostel they can stop into not quite half way but nothing else...carrying in your gear is required. The entire Appalachian trail goes from Georgia to Maine and is 2,168.1 miles; takes about 3-4 months usually to hike it. They are doing only 85 or so miles....Georgia to North Carolina. You can find lots of information on the web about the trail. What is the terrain like on the Ft. William trail? That is amazing that they can do it in only 8 days. For DH & DD to cover their area it will take 2 weeks....lot of mountains & deep woods. The have 3 sided shelters about every 8-10 miles in the Georgia section that you camp in or around (they are not very big) more like a lean to and raised off the ground.


The terrain varies from paved paths to grass tracks or rocky paths. Some of it is quite easy, but there's also quite a bit of hill climbing involved too. When DH did it they had the added pleasure of torrential rain for 5 out of the 8 days, but at least that kept the midgies away!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Other than the fact that I couldn't WALK anywhere, the idea of camping out has never appealed to me. I have no inclination to meet bugs and snakes in their territory!!
> Junek


Fortunately we only have two snakes here, the adder and the grass snake and the former is the only venomous one. However they are both fairly uncommon, I've never seen either kind. There is more to be feared from our midgies! (A very small, biting fly which appear in swarms. They don't cause too much damage, just itchy red spots, but they are very annoying and seem to favour certain people, fortunately I'm not one of them, but my late mum was and I think Agnes said that they love to bite her too!)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Fortunately we only have two snakes here, the adder and the grass snake and the former is the only venomous one. However they are both fairly uncommon, I've never seen either kind. There is more to be feared from our midgies! (A very small, biting fly which appear in swarms. They don't cause too much damage, just itchy red spots, but they are very annoying and seem to favour certain people, fortunately I'm not one of them, but my late mum was and I think Agnes said that they love to bite her too!)


I have seen both snakes but as for midges, they love me :thumbdown: 
I remember one holiday at Callander in Scotland when even the dog was bitten!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> On page 50 but here it is again for you. Didn't post the whole thing last time as my copy & paste went haywire.
> 
> Or possibly it was me. Sounds delicious though doesn't it.
> 
> ...


~~~Thank you loads! These look/sound SOOOO good! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> You will love it! And it's right off the freeway so easy to get to.


~~~It's on the agenda! I'll post a report! :lol:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh please do !!! And be sure to mention Knitting Paradise - I did while I was there and maybe if you do too they will decide to drop by... this is a wonderful venue to have a presence... and they would probably find themselves with even more business. I plan on stopping by every time we make the trip to Scottsdale - It really is a little piece of heaven for a yarnie!!! Have a great trip - luv-AZ


cmaliza said:


> ~~~It's on the agenda! I'll post a report! :lol:


----------

